# L.O.L.L.. #2



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Is everyone having a nice weekend so far?
Did some shopping today and of course had to hit the LYS/Quilt Shop. 
Tomorrow, I will be going up to Camp Ripley to lay some flowers on the graves of 2 very good friends who left this world 10 yrs ago. They were a married couple retired from the Navy. Toni had Lymphoma and her husband Dick died from a cancer similar to Leukemia. Toni was taken 2 years before Dick. They were great neighbors and my closest friends.
Their daughters will be there,too,so it ill be a little reunion for us. Hope it doesn't rain.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

May the sun shine brightly for you all.



BrattyPatty said:


> Is everyone having a nice weekend so far?
> Did some shopping today and of course had to hit the LYS/Quilt Shop.
> Tomorrow, I will be going up to Camp Ripley to lay some flowers on the graves of 2 very good friends who left this world 10 yrs ago. They were a married couple retired from the Navy. Toni had Lymphoma and her husband Dick died from a cancer similar to Leukemia. Toni was taken 2 years before Dick. They were great neighbors and my closest friends.
> Their daughters will be there,too,so it ill be a little reunion for us. Hope it doesn't rain.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Thanks, dame! I am outta here for the nite. have a great remainder of the weekend!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Is everyone having a nice weekend so far?
> Did some shopping today and of course had to hit the LYS/Quilt Shop.
> Tomorrow, I will be going up to Camp Ripley to lay some flowers on the graves of 2 very good friends who left this world 10 yrs ago. They were a married couple retired from the Navy. Toni had Lymphoma and her husband Dick died from a cancer similar to Leukemia. Toni was taken 2 years before Dick. They were great neighbors and my closest friends.
> Their daughters will be there,too,so it ill be a little reunion for us. Hope it doesn't rain.


So far it's been a fine weekend, though we might get some rain today and tomorrow. I figure the sun is still shining even if I can't see it.

I hope you and your friends' daughters will remember the good times along in spite of the tears, and that it doesn't rain.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

The weekend is almost over and I had a great one. My daughter was here from Urbandale and we all went to my grand daughters graduation from preschool on Friday and then that evening we went to her dance recital. Lots of fun and celebrating but Maddie was really tired when her dance recital was over with. Tucker on the other hand was still wound at that point and wanted to race me to the car! Only drawback was it rained and rained and rained. Went to visit a cousin today and then my daughter left for home. My girls were going to help me plant some flowers on Sat, but of course it rained all day so looks like we may have one dry day this week so maybe we can get it done then. Lets hope the sun remembers all of us this week.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Going through my yarn stash!!! I'm trying to sort into types so I know what I have but I get excited when I see a certain I bought and love and then I get side tracked. It's hard to stay focused!! Hope everyone has a fun and safe holiday!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Our day got postponed. The weather is cool and rainy. One of the daughters laid the wreaths and nextweekend if it is nice we will try again. I am working on a quilt and then another after that. 
GW my stash is really out of control. I was cleaning out a room in the basement and found 3 huge Rubbermaid containers packed with yarn. It gave me an idea to knit 12X12 square each day and sew them into a blanket for the homeless shelter.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Just in case we get another infestation


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Don't you mean California and Icelandic POPPIES not tulips????
Whatever, the picture you paint is lovely.

I'd like to add Edward Brooke, a repub from MA and first Black to be elected to senate.

Also all the past congressmen and presidents who practiced the fine art of compromise.



peacegoddess said:


> We need more women like them! How about women we admire past or present. Jane Adams, Mother Jones, Emma Goldman, Cynthia McKinney, Ladybird Johnson...for me the list could go on and on!
> 
> Speaking of Ladybird, I just got back from walking the dog. Pet sitting takes me to all neighborhoods. This time close to Berkeley. The profusion of scents and colors! Jasmine, citrus, tulips (both California and Icelandic) freesias, wisteria, flea bane, cunning succulent gardens that have bits of whimsey in the garden design.
> 
> Sending out vibes of hope and peace this day for all on the globe.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Don't you mean California and Icelandic POPPIES not tulips????
> Whatever, the picture you paint is lovely.
> 
> I'd like to add Edward Brooke, a repub from MA and first Black to be elected to senate.
> ...


peacegoddess is gone for the next few days. Already nitpcking in here over flowers? She said Icelandic Tulips and California Tulips which if you had taken the time to look them up before correcting her, you would see that they are not poppies, but tulips indeed.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Don't you mean California and Icelandic POPPIES not tulips????
> Whatever, the picture you paint is lovely.
> 
> I'd like to add Edward Brooke, a repub from MA and first Black to be elected to senate.
> ...


No thanks, we have our lists.The party banquet is full.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

If you haven't read the cheap, pornographic poetry on the "Smoking and Obamacare" thread, check it out. It was posted by mommee and she attributed it to a post by Dr, Eowyn.

This is the website of Dr. Eowyn, the family practice MD from whom mommee posted the filth supposedly written by a young Obama. It was complete with analysis by "therapists." If anyone wants to read a truly biased, radical viewpoint on a variety of issues, check it out.

http://fellowshipofminds.wordpress.com/


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> If you haven't read the cheap, pornographic poetry on the "Smoking and Obamacare" thread, check it out. It was posted by mommee and she attributed it to a post by Dr, Eowyn.
> 
> This is the website of Dr. Eowyn, the family practice MD from whom mommee posted the filth supposedly written by a young Obama. It was complete with analysis by "therapists." If anyone wants to read a truly biased, radical viewpoint on a variety of issues, check it out.
> 
> ...


Just read it. What a horrible site! It's downright scary!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Patty check out the website. Unreal! Talk about indoctrination!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> If you haven't read the cheap, pornographic poetry on the "Smoking and Obamacare" thread, check it out. It was posted by mommee and she attributed it to a post by Dr, Eowyn.
> 
> This is the website of Dr. Eowyn, the family practice MD from whom mommee posted the filth supposedly written by a young Obama. It was complete with analysis by "therapists." If anyone wants to read a truly biased, radical viewpoint on a variety of issues, check it out.]
> 
> Yes, I checked the site after viewing the good doctor's interpretation of the poem. Frankly I feel Dr. Eowyn needs a good brain flush--she's absolutely obsessed with gay sex, and I'm not just talking about the poem. Her site shows guys in military uniforms snuggling with each other, lurid details about all the gay trysts Obama has indulged in in limos, alleyways, Chicago flop houses etc. Bleah!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the posting, Andrea, but I think I'll skip it. I've had my fiction fix for the week.



alcameron said:


> If you haven't read the cheap, pornographic poetry on the "Smoking and Obamacare" thread, check it out. It was posted by mommee and she attributed it to a post by Dr, Eowyn.
> 
> This is the website of Dr. Eowyn, the family practice MD from whom mommee posted the filth supposedly written by a young Obama. It was complete with analysis by "therapists." If anyone wants to read a truly biased, radical viewpoint on a variety of issues, check it out.
> 
> http://fellowshipofminds.wordpress.com/


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

What's even more scary is that people believe that garbage.w


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Have a better picture of the type of people we're dealing with.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I don't have to look them up. I know Icelandic and California poppies are blooming at the Queen Wilhelmina Garden right now. Among tulips. Where did you get your misinformation? Not nitpicking just like accuracy. The only Icelandic tulips I know about are those used in commercial art design and I believe she was referring to a garden.



BrattyPatty said:


> peacegoddess is gone for the next few days. Already nitpcking in here over flowers? She said Icelandic Tulips and California Tulips which if you had taken the time to look them up before correcting her, you would see that they are not poppies, but tulips indeed.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

The truth hurts.



alcameron said:


> If you haven't read the cheap, pornographic poetry on the "Smoking and Obamacare" thread, check it out. It was posted by mommee and she attributed it to a post by Dr, Eowyn.
> 
> This is the website of Dr. Eowyn, the family practice MD from whom mommee posted the filth supposedly written by a young Obama. It was complete with analysis by "therapists." If anyone wants to read a truly biased, radical viewpoint on a variety of issues, check it out.
> 
> http://fellowshipofminds.wordpress.com/


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

What are you talking about? If you believe any of that tripe, . . . . . . . 
I thought you were educated??


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> What's even more scary is that people believe that garbage.w


Yes, and it gives folks who are simply pretending they do a golden opportunity to discuss sex in all its forms. I can't help thinking there's a connection here between the poem being dropped on our heads today like a giant turd and the current fuss about the Boy Scouts. I might be mistaken, but wasn't there a lot of rightist chatter about Ambassador Stevens' possible rape around the time gay marriage issue was making headlines?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, and it gives folks who are simply pretending they do a golden opportunity to discuss sex in all forms. I can't help thinking there's a connection here between the poem being dropped on our heads today like a giant turd and the current fuss about the Boy Scouts. I might be mistaken, but wasn't there a lot of rightist chatter about Ambassador Stevens' possible rape around the time gay marriage issue was making headlines?


These people are fascinated with smutty sex, and if it isn't smutty they have to make it so. Maybe they should be analyzed!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> The truth hurts.


Maybe, but there are those who appear to find that ache painfully sweet. It's remarkable how eager you righties are to expand on a topic you insist is so upsetting.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

She's just trying to get under our skin. SOCR
Just IGNORE her. She is nobody of any importance to us.
Just trying to stir it up where she can.
MAybe we have to call on Pest Control again


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

Peace Goddess, good list of admirable women until I got to Cynthia McKinney. Cynthia McKinney?! Good Grief. Have you been out in the sun too long? :shock:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

We are all adults here. Why are you Progressives so fearful of discussing sex. Perhaps you all have some unresolved sexual problems lurking in your libido, eh???

Did you ever think that this may be contributory to the person in o we see today? If he did experience sexual abuse it may explain some of his behaviors. I know I'd like to understand him better.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

:thumbdown:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> We are all adults here. Why are you Progressives so fearful of discussing sex. Perhaps you all have some unresolved sexual problems lurking in your libido, eh???
> 
> Did you ever think that this may be contributory to the person in o we see today? If he did experience sexual abuse it may explain some of his behaviors. I know I'd like to understand him better.


You are really starting to blither. But keep making a fool out of yourself if it trips your trigger. We don't think much of you in here, so why don't you skeedaddle back to your homies who will agree with you. Take your filthy mind someplace else.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I don't have to look them up. I know Icelandic and California poppies are blooming at the Queen Wilhelmina Garden right now. Among tulips. Where did you get your misinformation? Not nitpicking just like accuracy. The only Icelandic tulips I know about are those used in commercial art design and I believe she was referring to a garden.


There are also tulips icelandic and others blooming in the bay area. Good for you that you have been to the Queen Wilhemina Garden. Gee I got my information from the person who lives there and posted what she did.
So goodbye! Don't let the door knob hit you where the dog should have bit you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This is how Patty started this thread. Boy, this thread frayed.



BrattyPatty said:


> Ladies of the Liberal Left is a political thread where we discuss current issues and thoughts without negativity. If you are thinking of causing negative waves in this thread, then just stay away. Your opinions are valued only if you can share them respectfully.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Einstein, one of my Idols. A man of wisdom and full of common sense. What a rare combination.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Obviously we are surrounded by believers of all sorts of garbage.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

A forest of graves is what we visited today and it is heartbreaking to think that the decisions of a few have caused most of it. 
The eerie quiet in cemeteries is haunting and we need to go there periodically to come to our senses and prevent war at all cost. Would love to drag Bush, Cheney and Rumsfeld to such places on a regular basis to give them nightmares.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> If you haven't read the cheap, pornographic poetry on the "Smoking and Obamacare" thread, check it out. It was posted by mommee and she attributed it to a post by Dr, Eowyn.
> 
> This is the website of Dr. Eowyn, the family practice MD from whom mommee posted the filth supposedly written by a young Obama. It was complete with analysis by "therapists." If anyone wants to read a truly biased, radical viewpoint on a variety of issues, check it out.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A sane voice in the desert! I agree 100%.



Huckleberry said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > If you haven't read the cheap, pornographic poetry on the "Smoking and Obamacare" thread, check it out. It was posted by mommee and she attributed it to a post by Dr, Eowyn.
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Welcome, Huckleberry! Or should I say welcome back?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi, Huck,and welcome


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Love your new avatar, damemary.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wow! They really have their panties in a twist because Cherf has been exposed. Come to think of it, she hasn't reared her ugly head since. Can we really be that lucky?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Hi, Huck,and welcome


Same...but where's Tom?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Wow! They really have their panties in a twist because Cherf has been exposed. Come to think of it, she hasn't reared her ugly head since. Can we really be that lucky?


I've been wondering about that myself. The Tin Man took some hard hits over that awful Sacred Heart image--plus a few more, later on. Somehow though it's hard to imagine him/her/it giving up quite so easily.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Welcome, Huckleberry! Or should I say welcome back?


Thank you for the welcome. Much appreciated.
I thought that there is room for a new voice. Can you help me understand why am I being stalked by some other folks here already? Is that the rule in this forum when a newcomer emerges? Weird.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

You are being stalked? By who?
I exposed a person who used to post here and was not a very good person at that.
Maybe they think you are someone to be afraid of? LOL


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Same...but where's Tom?


Keeping an eye on Huck for a while and planting seeds to grow herbs to kill hemlock. Our garden is to be productive.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> You are being stalked? By who?
> I exposed a person who used to post here and was not a very good person at that.
> Maybe they think you are someone to be afraid of? LOL


I am Huckleberry and some want to change my avatar to some mythical character and since I do not know if it was someone nice or not I resent such attachments.
Anyone being honest and fair needs not to fear Huckleberry.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Keeping an eye on Huck for a while and planting seeds to grow herbs to kill hemlock. Our garden is to be productive.


Sounds good...anything to combat "heavy metal" poisoning? Lately we've been suffering from an overdose of tin.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Hi, Huck,and welcome


Thank you. Much appreciated.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sounds good...anything to combat "heavy metal" poisoning? Lately we've been suffering from an overdose of tin.


Sounds like lead poisoning. The pellets have been flying in your direction steadily.
Shall have Tom look for a remedy. He is quite smart and
seldom fails to succeed.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Sounds like lead poisoning. The pellets have been flying in your direction steadily.
> Shall have Tom look for a remedy. He is quite smart and
> seldom fails to succeed.


I like the cut of your jib. Please stick around.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Sounds like lead poisoning. The pellets have been flying in your direction steadily.
> Shall have Tom look for a remedy. He is quite smart and
> seldom fails to succeed.


Actually, no. Or are you referring the countless movies that were made from the original story? There's really no comparison--if you haven't read the book yet it would be well worth your time to get your hands on a copy.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> I like the cut of your jib. Please stick around.


Thank you. A little humor does no harm. Shall heed your invitation.
Have seen too much Belladonna around and see if Tom and I can eradicate it at least to some degree. 
Beautiful country you live in.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually, no. Or are you referring the countless movies that were made from the original story? There's really no comparison--if you haven't read the book yet it would be well worth your time to get your hands on a copy.


Don't think I read it but certainly will do so ASAP. Shall give a report.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Thank you. A little humor does no harm. Shall heed your invitation.
> Have seen too much Belladonna around and see if Tom and I can eradicate it at least to some degree.
> Beautiful country you live in.


Where do you live, Huckleberry?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Thank you. A little humor does no harm. Shall heed your invitation.
> Have seen too much Belladonna around and see if Tom and I can eradicate it at least to some degree.
> Beautiful country you live in.


C'mon, fellow. Loosen up! You're among friends here.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Just making sure the can isn't empty


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hey Susan,
I think we need a juke box in here. What do you say?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hey Susan,
> I think we need a juke box in here. What do you say?


Absolutely. I feel the need to change my avatar as well. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Things sure grew quiet...bazinga!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

First song in the juke box!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Do you like the quote? 'If you can't explain simply, you don't understand enough.' I would add 'if you don't understand enough, shut up.' Now isn't the world a better place?



BrattyPatty said:


> Love your new avatar, damemary.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This is Rumor Central. They are afraid you are the dreaded Ingried. I know personally who you really are, and it's not Ingried. But you can't stop a freight train single-handed. I thought you might like to know why you're being targeted.



Huckleberry said:


> Thank you for the welcome. Much appreciated.
> I thought that there is room for a new voice. Can you help me understand why am I being stalked by some other folks here already? Is that the rule in this forum when a newcomer emerges? Weird.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Isn't hemlock useful for something?



Huckleberry said:


> Keeping an eye on Huck for a while and planting seeds to grow herbs to kill hemlock. Our garden is to be productive.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> This is Rumor Central. They are afraid you are the dreaded Ingried. I know personally who you really are, and it's not Ingried. But you can't stop a freight train single-handed. I thought you might like to know why you're being targeted.


Always nice to be around informed individuals - informed on facts that is. Nice to know you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Another song from the jukebox. One of my favorite TV shows and I loved The Lovin' Spoonful and their lead singer, John Sebatian. Im' in a musical mood today.
Feel free to drop a request, afterall, it's a new juke box and we need to fill it!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Second song in the juke box


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Isn't hemlock useful?


Very much so. What is on person's crow is another's nightingale.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> Second song in the juke box
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Another song from the jukebox. One of my favorite TV shows and I loved The Lovin' Spoonful and their lead singer, John Sebatian. Im' in a musical mood today.
> Feel free to drop a request, afterall, it's a new juke box and we need to fill it!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I have to play this one. Where else can you see Bono without his glasses and the Edge without his knit hat?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Coming right up Huckleberry! In order.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5TwT69i1lU




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnNk4zpsqew




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgUN8MmPN7Q


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You've got a friend. James Taylor


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> You've got a friend. James Taylor


Love James!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Our love is here to stay. Gershwin


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> You've got a friend. James Taylor


Here you go damemary!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Love your avatar. Bobby Kennedy. Gone but not forgotten.



alcameron said:


> Love James!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> "Where have all the Flowers gone...." Peter, Paul and Mary
> "What a wonderful World" Louis Armstrong
> "You don't bring me Flowers.." Barbra Streisand
> "I dreamed a Dream" Susan Boyle
> ...


Love Dust in the Wind. Patty, can you dig up the Kansas version?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Our love is here to stay. Gershwin


Any particular artist singing it?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Can this be our theme song? 'They'll take your soul if you let them, but don't you let them.'

Thanks.



BrattyPatty said:


> Here you go damemary!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You pick. I just love the song.


BrattyPatty said:


> Any particular artist singing it?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> You pick. I just love the song.


You will like this version.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Happy to get to hear songs, I never heard before. 
A lovely repertoire. THANK YOU.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Love Dust in the Wind. Patty, can you dig up the Kansas version?


Here you go Susan!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Happy to get to hear songs, I never heard before.
> A lovely repertoire. THANK YOU.


I'm in a happy dance kind of mood today. Music is good


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Love your avatar. Bobby Kennedy. Gone but not forgotten.


Brings to mind a song


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Patty. I have tears in my eyes.



BrattyPatty said:


> Brings to mind a song


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Thanks Patty. I have tears in my eyes.


It always brought tears to mine too. Beautiful song.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Here is one of my favorites


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Fabulous. Don't miss this one. It's easy to forget how remarkable an idea this was.



BrattyPatty said:


> Here is one of my favorites


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Thank you for the idea of spreading pleasure through music.
I am listening to "Hooked on Classics" right now. Good music is food for the soul. Can't adjust to the noise of most present day
sounds. Not music to my ears.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Then you should like this one Huckleberry,


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Then you should like this one Huckleberry,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I am going to sign off for an hour. Dinner is ready. See you all in a little while!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Try this one. folks. After hearing this way too many time I lost my fondness for it but one of my favorite musicians did it and did it well.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Since Patty is taking a break I would like to share a song with all of you called Jubilee sung by Alison Krauss. It was the song played in "Paperclips" a documentary teaching students about the Holocaust. The link at the end is to a trailer for the documentary. I highly recommend watching it if you have never seen it.





 Jubilee by Alison Krauss

When the students of Tennessee 's Whitwell Middle School began studying the Holocaust as a way to learn about intolerance and diversity, nobody could have predicted the results. In 2001, the Paper Clip Project culminated in a unique memorial that changed the lives of those who created it, as well as touching Holocaust survivors and countless communities. Because Norwegians invented the paper clip and used it as a symbol of solidarity against the Nazis, students started collecting them to help visualize such vast numbers of victims. As word spread online and in the media, paper clips poured in from around the world, 11 million of which are enshrined in an authentic German railcar standing in the schoolyard. "Patiently told and lovingly made" ( Variety ), this inspiring, award-winning documentary shows how even small-town students and educators can teach the world powerful lessons.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Very nice, Cheeky.

Here are 2 of my favorites in a duet. Love this song.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks, Patty.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I too enjoy classical music, Huckleberry, but sometimes the "Thunder Classics" are too much.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've loved music all my life. I'm hard of hearing now and it sounds completely different. There are ranges of tones I miss. I hear it in my imagination. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> I've loved music all my life. I'm hard of hearing now and it sounds completely different. There are ranges of tones I miss. I hear it in my imagination. Thanks for the memories.


Sometimes it's just good to hear music and relax.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Am I the only Sweathog fan here? I wish they would bring Welcome Back Kotter to TV Land. I loved Gabe Kaplan and his lame jokes, Vinnie Barbarino, Horshack, Freddie Boom Boom Washington, and Juan Epstein. and his notes signed by Epstien's mother. I think that show was way ahead of it's time.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I too enjoy classical music, Huckleberry, but sometimes the "Thunder Classics" are too much.


Bratty

I hear you. Wagner is not for everyone but still will enjoy his 200th Anniversary. Actually "Hooked on Classics" is very upbeat unlike the regular performances of these compositions.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I've loved music all my life. I'm hard of hearing now and it sounds completely different. There are ranges of tones I miss. I hear it in my imagination. Thanks for the memories.


damemary

Sorry about your hearing loss. Count your blessings that you could hear fine in the past. Makes me think of Beverly Sills who had a totally deaf daughter who never heard her mother's extraordinary voice.
I find myself focusing more and more on what people say when there is a lot of background noise.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

One more from the Lovin Spoonful.






And one more from U2





The DJ is done for the evening. We should do this everyday.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Welcome, Huck! You will enjoy this thread - we have a great group of lovely ladies!!!!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

damemary said:


> Can this be our theme song? 'They'll take your soul if you let them, but don't you let them.'
> 
> Thanks.


Priceless!!!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Am I the only Sweathog fan here? I wish they would bring Welcome Back Kotter to TV Land. I loved Gabe Kaplan and his lame jokes, Vinnie Barbarino, Horshack, Freddie Boom Boom Washington, and Juan Epstein. and his notes signed by Epstien's mother. I think that show was way ahead of it's time.


Mistah Kotta, snort, snort! That was a great show I did forget about Epstein's notes - they were hysterical! 
What about the Barbarino "dance" and Boom Boom's deep "Hello there". I think that, if re-aired today,it would be a hit. Silly teenage behavior never changes! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

medusa said:


> Welcome, Huck! You will enjoy this thread - we have a great group of lovely ladies!!!!


Thank you. My entry into this world has evoked a potpourri of
responses and some more than strange but MOST very kind and welcoming.
Will be looking for my twin on this threat. Just curious to find out if we have anything in common. That could be a hoot.


----------



## cinsacto (Jan 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Ladies of the Liberal Left is a political thread where we discuss current issues and thoughts without negativity. If you are thinking of causing negative waves in this thread, then just stay away. Your opinions are valued only if you can share them respectfully.


 :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Since Patty is taking a break I would like to share a song with all of you called Jubilee sung by Alison Krauss. It was the song played in "Paperclips" a documentary teaching students about the Holocaust.


I was surprised when I listened to Alison Krauss' "Jubilee", until I realized the words probably had been changed to fit the documentary. This song comes form an old traditional song that's a bit nonsensical and is sung about twice as fast as Krause'.

Swing and Turn, Jubilee

Its all out on the old railroad, its all out on the sea
Its all out on the old railroad as far as I can see

Chorus:
Swing and turn, Jubilee
Live and learn, Jubilee

Hardest work I ever done, workin on the farm
Easiest work I ever done, layin in my true love's arms

Coffee grows on the wide oak tree, sugar runs in brandy
Boys as pure as a lump of gold, girls as sweet as candy

Some'll come on Saturday night, some'll come on Sunday
If you give them a half a chance theyll be back on Monday

If I had me a needle and thread, fine as I could sew
Sew my true love to my side and down this creek Id go

If I had no hoss to ride Id be found acrawlin
Up and down this rocky road huntin for my darlin

I wont have no widder man, neither will my cousin
You can get such stuff as that, fifteen cents a dozen.

All out on the old railroad, its all out on the sea
All out on the old railroad as far as I can see


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Out of here until after lunch. Bazinga.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Enjoy!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

medusa said:


> Mistah Kotta, snort, snort! That was a great show I did forget about Epstein's notes - they were hysterical!
> What about the Barbarino "dance" and Boom Boom's deep "Hello there". I think that, if re-aired today,it would be a hit. Silly teenage behavior never changes! :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL. On youtube they showed a 35th reunion. It was pretty good!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I have too much yarn. I have decided that I will use a lot of it for this cause. 8in squares are a piece of cake.

http://www.knit-a-square.com/


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I have too much yarn. I have decided that I will use a lot of it for this cause. 8in squares are a piece of cake.
> 
> http://www.knit-a-square.com/


Thank you for the information. I shall get busy and do my part.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Seattle Soul

Always happy to see that someone gets pleasure from song.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Correction = I found that I misspelled thread. Beg your pardon.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> The truth hurts.


Yes, especially when the poem was written by their guy.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

A little good night song. Brynns favorite lullaby.






This is a good video too. Same song with James singing backup for the Dixie Chicks


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, especially when the poem was written by their guy.


Trolling again cherf? I mean KPG? or is it Tues Flight 11?
You stink. You forgot to clean the puke off of yourself. Run yourself through the car wash and come see us after.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Good nite all! If there is a strange smell of fire and brimstone and puke, you know who was here. The one who says he isn't who he is.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I've been wondering about that myself. The Tin Man took some hard hits over that awful Sacred Heart image--plus a few more, later on. Somehow though it's hard to imagine him/her/it giving up quite so easily.


didn't and won't


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Good nite ladies!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Seattle Soul
> Always happy to see that someone gets pleasure from song.


I'm a relic of the 1960s folk music revival, actually pretty unfamiliar with a lot of pop music that came out after about 1970. And I have always liked hyms and probably know too many than is good for my health. Right now I'm plugged into Bob Dylan's stuff up to Blonde on Blonde. My avatar picture of Mike Seeger probably gives me away.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I'm a relic of the 1960s folk music revival, actually pretty unfamiliar with a lot of pop music that came out after about 1970. And I have always liked hyms and probably know too many than is good for my health. Right now I'm plugged into Bob Dylan's stuff up to Blonde on Blonde. My avatar picture of Mike Seeger probably gives me away.


A relic of the '60's and a pacifist? Know too many hymns? You bad person, you!
Follow your heart and your conscience, and I won't quote the Bible at you like other people we know


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wasn't there a Pete Seeger too?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Wasn't there a Pete Seeger too?


Yes, there certainly is a Pete Seeger. His father was married twice and Pete is a son of the first marriage. Mike is a son of the second marriage, so Mike and Pete are half-brothers.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I have too much yarn. I have decided that I will use a lot of it for this cause. 8in squares are a piece of cake.
> 
> http://www.knit-a-square.com/


Great cause! Jut an idea - could we do this as a L.O.L.L. "team" project? Between all of us, we could whip up enough squares for an entire afghan in no time! We could send the squares to you and add some $$$ towards postage and you can mail them? If you are too busy, I'd be happy to help - I'm at the PO at least 3x a month.

I'll be looking for that 35th (ouch, I feel SO old now) WBK reunion - thanks for the tip!

On another note, I am behind the times I know, but have any of you seen the cable TV show "Deadwood"? I borrowed the first season from the library last week and picked up the second season yesterday. It is the historical drama of Deadwood, SD. What a show - excellent cast and the story line is as accurate as any PBS production. I HIGHLY recommend this series! WARNING: For those offended by swearing and vulgarity, you might not want to watch this. I watched the "Making of Deadwood" feature on the DVD and the historians and linguists all agree that this was the language used by the people. It was tough to listen to for the first few scenes, but as you experience it, you realize that this any other way of expression would be foolish.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

I loved Deadwood. It's like Shakespeare with swearing.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> I loved Deadwood. It's like Shakespeare with swearing.


Brilliant analogy!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Good morning folks. Set my GPS for the Wine Country to taste some sunshine. Designated Driver on board - one glass will do me in. Nice to leave tainted souls behind in KP. 
"It's a wonderful world".


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Good morning folks. Set my GPS for the Wine Country to taste some sunshine. Designated Driver on board - one glass will do me in. Nice to leave tainted souls behind in KP.
> "It's a wonderful world".


It can be, can't it? We used to live in California's Napa Valley, and both the wine and scenery were fabulous. Enjoy!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Correction = I found that I misspelled thread. Beg your pardon.


Oh, no. This means you're going to get 50 lashes with a wet noodle, a humorous thing my mother tells me I should get for making particularly silly remarks.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think she's just being careful with her spelling. I'm an old English major/proof-reader. I appreciate it.



SeattleSoul said:


> Oh, no. This means you're going to get 50 lashes with a wet noodle, a humorous thing my mother tells me I should get for making particularly silly remarks.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> Oh, no. This means you're going to get 50 lashes with a wet noodle, a humorous thing my mother tells me I should get for making particularly silly remarks.


Cute saying. 
Well I found that folks who are very generous with facts (none) focus on things like spelling even theirs is lacking there also.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

See you all later. My Chariot is waiting. Wine Country here I come.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Bachman is not running for re-election. Let's do the happy dance!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

NJG said:


> Bachman is not running for re-election. Let's do the happy dance!


That was one of the first things I heard on the radio this morning! Have to read the whole story.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> See you all later. My Chariot is waiting. Wine Country here I come.


Wish we were all there with you! I visited Napa 2 years ago this June and had a great time. Enjoy.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I woke up to some wonderful news today. 
Michele Bachmann is leacing congress after this term.
Doing the happy dance, cartwheels, and Whoo Hoo!.
Huckleberry, enjoy wine country. It is beautiful. 
We haven't seen the sun here in some time.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hello everyone!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hello everyone!


Hello!!! Happy Day!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello everyone. I am at a house with computer access again. I am EXCITED about the news from Minnesota this morning. Woohoo!


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Patty, sorry to do this to you, but I am not a Bono fan. I heard some time ago that he avoids paying Irish tax by moving part of U2's business to the Netherlands. No excuse, I'm afraid.


----------



## Nana Ivie (Apr 12, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I woke up to some wonderful news today.
> Michele Bachmann is leacing congress after this term.
> Doing the happy dance, cartwheels, and Whoo Hoo!.
> Huckleberry, enjoy wine country. It is beautiful.
> We haven't seen the sun here in some time.


----------



## Nana Ivie (Apr 12, 2011)

Yippee Skippy from a Minnesotan. Too bad we have to wait till her term runs out.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes, it is a good day in MN with Ms. Bachmann stepping aside. Happy dancing all over the house today!
Hello to all friends old and new! I love your avatar Nana Ivie, very pretty!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Hello everyone. I am at a house with computer access again. I am EXCITED about the news from Minnesota this morning. Woohoo!


Welcome back, peacegoddess!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nana Ivie said:


> Yippee Skippy from a Minnesotan. Too bad we have to wait till her term runs out.


Yes, Nana you are right. I wish it was today.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

The sun is out for the first time in.... I can't remember how long.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Patty, sorry to do this to you, but I am not a Bono fan. I heard some time ago that he avoids paying Irish tax by moving part of U2's business to the Netherlands. No excuse, I'm afraid.


Never knew that Anne. I still think he is a great humanitarian. Tax shelter or not.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I loved Deadwood. It's like Shakespeare with swearing.


I have visited Deadwood, SD and it is an interesting place. I especially enjoyed the cemetery. Some very interesting people buried there. I should watch Deadwood. The description given of Shakespeare with swearing sounds like something I may enjoy. There was also an OBAMA for President sign in the cemetery so maybe it is true that the dead vote too.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Never knew that Anne. I still think he is a great humanitarian. Tax shelter or not.


I am not a fan of tax shelters either,Anne but I would rather see Bono's money going to humanitarian aid than government taxes. I wasn't too thrilled when I was in Ireland and saw the little collection boxes for the Catholic church in the post offices either. I would have serious doubts about who was benefiting from that money. I figure if the Church can collect in a government office Bono can shelter some earnings to do good for the people. You know I consider you a friend Anne so no harm intended, just my opinion.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I am not a fan of tax shelters either,Anne but I would rather see Bono's money going to humanitarian aid than government taxes. I wasn't too thrilled when I was in Ireland and saw the little collection boxes for the Catholic church in the post offices either. I would have serious doubts about who was benefiting from that money. I figure if the Church can collect in a government office Bono can shelter some earnings to do good for the people. You know I consider you a friend Anne so no harm intended, just my opinion.


No problems this end either. Hiding taxable income is one of my red rags, but I do agree with you about the Church in Ireland.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Hello everyone. I am at a house with computer access again. I am EXCITED about the news from Minnesota this morning. Woohoo!


Welcome back and the news rocks!!!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Hello everyone. I am at a house with computer access again. I am EXCITED about the news from Minnesota this morning. Woohoo!


Good to hear from you! And yes, the news of Minnesota is almost too good to be true! Even in California we can feel the vibrations as 2.5 million people dance with joy.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Good to hear from you! And yes, the news of Minnesota is almost too good to be true! Even in California we can feel the vibrations as 2.5 million people dance with joy.


This really is good for all of us. Let's hope she is just the first of many dominoes to fall on the right.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

This is the Andy Borowitz take on Michelle's departure.

http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/borowitzreport/2013/05/congress-average-iq-expected-to-rise-in-2014.html?mbid=nl_Borowitz%20(130)


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> This is the Andy Borowitz take on Michelle's departure.
> 
> http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/borowitzreport/2013/05/congress-average-iq-expected-to-rise-in-2014.html?mbid=nl_Borowitz%20(130)


Love it! :thumbup:


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Who does Bachman's make up? It looks like it is applied with a pallet knife. the news said she might consider another stab at running for the white house. Really??????????????


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Who does Bachman's make up? It looks like it is app;ied with a pallet knife. the news said she might consider another stab at running for the white house. Really??????????????


Oh no!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love the take.



alcameron said:


> This is the Andy Borowitz take on Michelle's departure.
> 
> http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/borowitzreport/2013/05/congress-average-iq-expected-to-rise-in-2014.html?mbid=nl_Borowitz%20(130)


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Who does Bachman's make up? It looks like it is applied with a pallet knife. the news said she might consider another stab at running for the white house. Really??????????????


It wouldn't surprise me, but her work ethic won't get her there. She doesn't work! She has done nothing for her district or this country except run around and give wildly inane speeches.
I think if she is going to run for office, the next step will be going after Al Franken's seat She wouldn't win.
I would love her to go up against Hillary and watch her crumble.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Looks like the Tin Man or litle man is leaving. It was whining over in FF that we are mean to her. Gee, who would figure? She/he comes into the forum with both pistols loaded and shooting from the hip on her first day.
I guess this is the time where they are all supposed her to beg her to stay.
Maybe it will come back under another name again.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Looks like the Tin Man or litle man is leaving. It was whining over in FF that we are mean to her. Gee, who would figure? She/he comes into the forum with both pistols loaded and shooting from the hip on her first day.
> I guess this is the time where they are all supposed her to beg her to stay.
> Maybe it will come back under another name again.


Well, that sure would explain why LL is so upset. Guess the Big Guy let her down by turning on his heel and heading back toward the junk yard.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Who does Bachman's make up? It looks like it is applied with a pallet knife. the news said she might consider another stab at running for the white house. Really??????????????


I know for a fact that for a post State of the Union address in 2011 she had used a Sharpie on her eyebrows.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Maybe it will come back under another name again.


No worries--its characteristic sound is one of a kind

brum-brum-brum-brum-brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

The penetrating whine of a buzz saw--can't miss it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

medusa said:


> Great cause! Jut an idea - could we do this as a L.O.L.L. "team" project? Between all of us, we could whip up enough squares for an entire afghan in no time! We could send the squares to you and add some $$$ towards postage and you can mail them? If you are too busy, I'd be happy to help - I'm at the PO at least 3x a month.
> 
> I'll be looking for that 35th (ouch, I feel SO old now) WBK reunion - thanks for the tip!
> 
> ...


That is a good idea, Medusa! If anyone else wants to do this knitting for Aids Orphans in Africa, let me know


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Looks like the Tin Man or litle man is leaving. It was whining over in FF that we are mean to her. Gee, who would figure? She/he comes into the forum with both pistols loaded and shooting from the hip on her first day.
> I guess this is the time where they are all supposed her to beg her to stay.
> Maybe it will come back under another name again.


s/he was missing me...really I am not an egotist, I just thought it was a clever remark. I did have something from Democracy Now's Memorial Day broadcast to send him about vets who returned their medals last year at the NATO summit in Chicago. Oh welllll.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> s/he was missing me...really I am not an egotist, I just thought it was a clever remark. I did have something from Democracy Now's Memorial Day broadcast to send him about vets who returned their medals last year at the NATO summit in Chicago. Oh welllll.


Not to worry, peacegoddess, it is still lurking


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Let's do the squares!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Send the info out and i can get started really soon.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Not to worry, peacegoddess, it is still lurking


Do you think it would be too antagonistic? I did tell myseld I would stay away from the nastiness.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> No worries--its characteristic sound is one of a kind
> 
> brum-brum-brum-brum-brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> The penetrating whine of a buzz saw--can't miss it.


Very true. That's how it was spotted the first time


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'd like to join in with the squares as well.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I'd like to join in with the squares as well.


Same. I'm sure I could knit up at least a few.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Here is the link for the squares. I was on this site for some time and it really got me motivated to help .

http://www.knit-a-square.com/knit-a-squillion.html


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for the squares link, Patty. I would like to help too.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Great, Cheeky! I am on my 2nd one. For some reason I have a lot of Jo Ann Sensations variegated yarn that is soft and fuzzy, in sea and sand color. Why I have 3 huge balls of it is beyond me unless my MIL dropped off when I wasn'there.
But it will make nice squares.
They are hoping for a million squares by Dec 31, 2013.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Great, Cheeky! I am on my 2nd one. For some reason I have a lot of Jo Ann Sensations variegated yarn that is soft and fuzzy, in sea and sand color. Why I have 3 huge balls of it is beyond me unless my MIL dropped off when I wasn'there.
> But it will make nice squares.
> They are hoping for a million squares by Dec 31, 2013.


Do they want the squares to be machine wash and dry? I'll see if anyone at my knitting group wants to do it. Right now we're making bags to attach to walkers for the nuns' convalescent home.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Bachmann signed a contract to be a mime on her new talk show on FOX. They don't even want her talking.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Bachmann signed a contract to be a mime on her new talk show on FOX. They don't even want her talking.


I love it!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Do they want the squares to be machine wash and dry? I'll see if anyone at my knitting group wants to do it. Right now we're making bags to attach to walkers for the nuns' convalescent home.


Andrea, yes. They prefer acrylic, but if you do a combo of acrylic/wool or wool, then you should mark it as such so they may have the same yarn in the same blanket.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Count me in on the squares for charity. Send info.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Here is a link for instructions for the squares.
I think we can handle these. If you want to get fancy, go for it!

http://www.knit-a-square.com/knitting-instructions.html


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Love your new avatar, damemary!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks. I feel glamorous every time I see it. Maybe the flowers?



BrattyPatty said:


> Love your new avatar, damemary!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Bachmann signed a contract to be a mime on her new talk show on FOX. They don't even want her talking.


HAHAHA!!! What an improvement - she looks less "made-up" now!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> A forest of graves is what we visited today and it is heartbreaking to think that the decisions of a few have caused most of it.
> The eerie quiet in cemeteries is haunting and we need to go there periodically to come to our senses and prevent war at all cost. Would love to drag Bush, Cheney and Rumsfeld to such places on a regular basis to give them nightmares.


Do you think it would be effective? I doubt they have any kind of conscience or ability to have nightmares about their actions. Pessimistic I know.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Wow! They really have their panties in a twist because Cherf has been exposed. Come to think of it, she hasn't reared her ugly head since. Can we really be that lucky?


So who was/is cherf?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I have visited Deadwood, SD and it is an interesting place. I especially enjoyed the cemetery. Some very interesting people buried there. I should watch Deadwood. The description given of Shakespeare with swearing sounds like something I may enjoy. There was also an OBAMA for President sign in the cemetery so maybe it is true that the dead vote too.


I don't get HBO so was unable to watch the show but I do want to rent the DVD. There is one character in the show (Ian McShane) who was in Lovejoy and I loved that show.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> This really is good for all of us. Let's hope she is just the first of many dominoes to fall on the right.


Do you think her departure has anything to do with the same-sex marriage law? Maybe it was just too much for her!!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Bachmann signed a contract to be a mime on her new talk show on FOX. They don't even want her talking.


LOL!!! Reminds me of Mimi and from the Drew Carey show.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....Psychopaths don't feel guilt. They'd just think what the photo-op will do for them.>>>



peacegoddess said:


> Do you think it would be effective? I doubt they have any kind of conscience or ability to have nightmares about their actions. Pessimistic I know.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....or maybe she's on her honeymoon.>>>



GWPlver said:


> Do you think her departure has anything to do with the same-sex marriage law? Maybe it was just too much for her!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering....or maybe she's on her honeymoon.>>>


Well she did say that she would leave Minnesota if it
did pass. Maybe she and her husband Marcus will move to Switzerland, since they both hold citizenship there.
Did you notice that 4 more Tea Partiers are leaving too?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Well she did say that she would leave Minnesota if it
> did pass. Maybe she and her husband Marcus will move to Switzerland, since they both hold citizenship there.
> Did you notice that 4 more Tea Partiers are leaving too?


Really? I did not read that yet.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Really? I did not read that yet.


With their attitude they would not last long in Switzerland.
Stupidity and hate is not welcome in that lovely country.
That is for sure.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Well, our outing to the Wine Country was heavenly. Might even move closer to it. No doubt those surroundings are what gives Nancy Pelosi the strength to work so hard and always with a nice smile.

The Wine was delicious and the people who were from all parts of the world so nice. Felt like a United Nations conference
which is held daily we were told. This will be a trip we shall make on a regular basis now. Been there many times but not frequently enough.
"For this is my Country, Land that I love....................."


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> LOL!!! Reminds me of Mimi and from the Drew Carey show.


I forgot all about Mimi. I much prefer Mimi and her blue eyeshadow. Good memory GW.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> With their attitude they would not last long in Switzerland.
> Stupidity and hate is not welcome in that lovely country.
> That is for sure.


Maybe a steady diet of Swiss chocolate will calm her down?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Do you think it would be effective? I doubt they have any kind of conscience or ability to have nightmares about their actions. Pessimistic I know.


I had high hopes that Cheney's new Heart would turn him into a human but his venom even poisoned that organ. 
Well at least Mother Bush recognizes that we had enough Bush'.
And "Napoleon" Rumsfeld is incorrigible no doubt.
No-one of that trio will ever regret anything they did and any death they caused. May hell be their final resting place.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Maybe a steady diet of Swiss chocolate will calm her down?


I doubt it. She is much too dense to recognize any of her many shortcomings and anger is a constant with her.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

The face says it all.......


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> The face says it all.......


The Cheney sneer . . .I'm glad I don't have to look at that everyday!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> The Cheney sneer . . .I'm glad I don't have to look at that everyday!


It's such a hate filled look .I couldn't come up with a caption.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Hmmm....how about "You've failed me for the last time, Admiral" (accompanied of course by the sound of a respirator and the cracking of neck bones)


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

LOL!
I am signing out for a bit. Brynn is awake and hungry.
See you later on.
Hugs


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> So who was/is cherf?


Cherfwas an exceptionall ugly partiipant in some topics before the 2012 Presidential election. I only remember the tail end of her activity, but I'm sure someone with more experience of s/he will step up and give you a far better history thatn I can. I h0pe those who are in the know read what I've said and explain Cherf to you as soon as they have the time to do so.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I forgot all about Mimi. I much prefer Mimi and her blue eyeshadow. Good memory GW.


There was one episode where she was crying and she hugged Drew and when she pulled away, an image of her face (due to make-up) was imprinted on his shirt. I still remember that because I laughed so hard! She wore the brightest blue eye shadow!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> Cherfwas an exceptionall ugly partiipant in some topics before the 2012 Presidential election. I only remember the tail end of her activity, but I'm sure someone with more experience of s/he will step up and give you a far better history thatn I can. I h0pe those who are in the know read what I've said and explain Cherf to you as soon as they have the time to do so.


Cherf was before my time as well.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Cherf was before my time as well.


Same--and I'm glad. She sounds like a pretty unpleasant person.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

You got that right.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Re: Cherf
Put her in the search box and read some of her posts. She was asked to leave before the election.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Dinner time on the West Coast
Latergators


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Re: Cherf
> Put her in the search box and read some of her posts. She was asked to leave before the election.


Was there one particular post that got her kicked off? Or just general unpleasantness?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Be still my heart.



BrattyPatty said:


> Well she did say that she would leave Minnesota if it
> did pass. Maybe she and her husband Marcus will move to Switzerland, since they both hold citizenship there.
> Did you notice that 4 more Tea Partiers are leaving too?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...hell is the only place open to them.>>>



Huckleberry said:


> I had high hopes that Cheney's new Heart would turn him into a human but his venom even poisoned that organ.
> Well at least Mother Bush recognizes that we had enough Bush'.
> And "Napoleon" Rumsfeld is incorrigible no doubt.
> No-one of that trio will ever regret anything they did and any death they caused. May hell be their final resting place.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I think she's leaving because she got her little tucas in trouble with her "presidential" campaign. A whistle blower came forward and now the FBI is involved. As I understand it she is being investigated by 5 different entities. She is in Russia now. Hope she waves to Sarah Palin while she is there.
Get your binoculars out, Sarah!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

What if we have a Palin-Bachmann presidential slate???


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> What if we have a Palin-Bachmann presidential slate???


Thyen I think we have the next election locked up, no matter who runs on the left.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

The whistle blower is on Lawrence O'Donnell tonight.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> What if we have a Palin-Bachmann presidential slate???


The Tea Party is so crazy that they actually would put such a team on the docket. Nothing would be as entertaining as that ever. Two of the dumbest women who have come on the political scene. If I thought that prayers help, I would get on my knees for such an event.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> The whistle blower is on Lawrence O'Donnell tonight.


Thank you. Won't miss it. Lawrence O'Donnell is a fine source for factual information rarely to be gotten anywhere. 
His years in DC have served him well.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> What if we have a Palin-Bachmann presidential slate???


I think your beautiful Avatar gives the best answer to such a ticket.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> I think your beautiful Avatar gives the best answer to such a ticket.


You, too, can get one of those!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It would be almost too easy....but I'll take it easy.



alcameron said:


> What if we have a Palin-Bachmann presidential slate???


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> I don't get HBO so was unable to watch the show but I do want to rent the DVD. There is one character in the show (Ian McShane) who was in Lovejoy and I loved that show.


I borrowed it from the library. Watch all the "extras" after you watch each season. If you watch it before, it spoils the plot. You will LOVE Ian McShane's character! I have never seen Lovejoy - is it a "must see"?


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> LOL!!! Reminds me of Mimi and from the Drew Carey show.


HAHAHA! Good one!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

First "headline" on NPR this morning: 
Most of the repubs from Oklahoma voted against the disaster bill that passed after the Sandy hurricane. Now they can be thankful that their Congressmen had enough votes to pass that legislation.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

But, being righteous folks, they will refuse all help from the Federal government because of the deficit. NOT. They will line up at the trough just like everyone else.



alcameron said:


> First "headline" on NPR this morning:
> Most of the repubs from Oklahoma voted against the disaster bill that passed after the Sandy hurricane. Now they can be thankful that their Congressmen had enough votes to pass that legislation.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> But, being righteous folks, they will refuse all help from the Federal government because of the deficit. NOT. They will line up at the trough just like everyone else.


Truer words were never spoken. If my house had been turned into slivers, I'd just take the help and be grateful to get it, and do away with the need to build a trough.


----------



## Redhead1951 (Feb 7, 2013)

Well I am new here but it looks like I will fit right in. But do I have to change my avatar to Obama? I do see where his big smile is an improvement on Dubya/GWB's smirk.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Redhead1951 said:


> Well I am new here but it looks like I will fit right in. But do I have to change my avatar to Obama? I do see where his big smile is an improvement on Dubya/GWB's smirk.


Welcome, Red. You get to change your avatar if you feel like it. What you choose is entirely up to you. I hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Welcome Redhead1951!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Redhead1951 said:


> Well I am new here but it looks like I will fit right in. But do I have to change my avatar to Obama? I do see where his big smile is an improvement on Dubya/GWB's smirk.


Welcome. I am quite new here as well and like the President's smile a lot. Such a relief after George W's smirk.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

What does everyone think of James Comey to head the FBI? Here is a link to some reading.
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2013/05/30/comey-fbi-director-confirmation-gop-democrat-divide/2373505/

According to my favorite senator-NOT-he will be under some scrutiny.

Iowa Sen. Chuck Grassley, the Judiciary Committee's ranking Republican, promised that Comey's post-government work, including time in the hedge fund industry and his associations with the financial industry, would draw scrutiny.

Isn't that like the pot calling the kettle black, a republican questioning someone about what they did in the financial industry.

I had forgotten all about Gonzales going to see Ashcroft in the hospital. Rachel talked about it last night and so did Lawrence. If Comey is as principled as they say he is, sounds like he would be a good pick.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

NJG said:


> I had forgotten all about Gonzales going to see Ashcroft in the hospital. Rachel talked about it last night and so did Lawrence. If Comey is as principled as they say he is, sounds like he would be a good pick.


Yes, I'd forgotten about that as well--glad people are talking about it again. Frankly I'd be suspicious about any Bush appointee--but taking a stand against a massive wiretapping program takes guts. On paper, at least, Corney sounds ideal. Doesn't hurt that the Republicans seem to think they can work with him too--no more gridlock, please!


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I have visited Deadwood, SD and it is an interesting place. I especially enjoyed the cemetery. Some very interesting people buried there. I should watch Deadwood. The description given of Shakespeare with swearing sounds like something I may enjoy. There was also an OBAMA for President sign in the cemetery so maybe it is true that the dead vote too.


Many years ago a state legislator proposed a tongue-in-cheek resolution that no one could vote in a GA election if he had been dead more than 3 years. Republicans don't have that much of a sense of humor. :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Welcome Redhead. Hope you like it here.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

NJG said:


> What does everyone think of James Comey to head the FBI? Here is a link to some reading.
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2013/05/30/comey-fbi-director-confirmation-gop-democrat-divide/2373505/
> 
> According to my favorite senator-NOT-he will be under some scrutiny.
> ...


Norma - I saw the Comey interview and didn't realize who he was at first. I believe the man has principals and will stick to them. He even had a hard time talking about what happened in the hospital that day. That was a terrible situation and he had a lot of courage to speak up as he did. He seems to be able to keep the politics out of his decisions and do what he believes is right. We need a lot more of that in Washington.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Redhead1951 said:


> Well I am new here but it looks like I will fit right in. But do I have to change my avatar to Obama? I do see where his big smile is an improvement on Dubya/GWB's smirk.


Welcome to one redhead from another!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Queenmum said:


> Many years ago a state legislator proposed a tongue-in-cheek resolution that no one could vote in a GA election if he had been dead more than 3 years. Republicans don't have that much of a sense of humor. :roll: :lol: :lol:


That is too funny, Queenmum! :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Good afternoon, ladies! Can't believe I just woke up. I must have needed the sleep lol. 
Got some news that my only surviving uncle & my favorite is having a pacemaker put in as I type this. Please send warm thoughts his way.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Norma - I saw the Comey interview and didn't realize who he was at first. I believe the man has principals and will stick to them. He even had a hard time talking about what happened in the hospital that day. That was a terrible situation and he had a lot of courage to speak up as he did. He seems to be able to keep the politics out of his decisions and do what he believes is right. We need a lot more of that in Washington.


Mr. Comey would get my vote in a heartbeat.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Good afternoon, ladies! Can't believe I just woke up. I must have needed the sleep lol.
> Got some news that my only surving uncle & my favorite is having a pacemaker put in as I type this. Please send warm thoughts his way.


He will do fine. Those instruments work wonders and can be monitored from afar. Good thoughts going his and your way.
Huck.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Redhead1951 said:


> Well I am new here but it looks like I will fit right in. But do I have to change my avatar to Obama? I do see where his big smile is an improvement on Dubya/GWB's smirk.


Welcome, Redhead.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Good afternoon, ladies! Can't believe I just woke up. I must have needed the sleep lol.
> Got some news that my only surviving uncle & my favorite is having a pacemaker put in as I type this. Please send warm thoughts his way.


Absolutely. Best wishes and prayers.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Absolutely. Best wishes and prayers.


Thanks, ladies. He is out of surgery and things went really well. He is 86 and still acting like he's 29. LOL
They are working on getting his heart rythym to where it should be. He is in Gainesville, GA Hospital. I was told it is one of the best heart centers in the country.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Thanks, ladies. He is out of surgery and things went really well. He is 86 and still acting like he's 29. LOL
> They are working on getting his heart rythym to where it should be. He is in Gainesville, GA Hospital. I was told it is one of the best heart centers in the country.


Glad your friend is doing well. Sounds like he was in the right hospital for the care he needed. :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Glad your friend is doing well. Sounds like he was in the right hospital for the care he needed. :thumbup:


He is my only living uncle, Cheeky. He is such a funny man and a prankster at heart.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> He is my only living uncle, Cheeky. He is such a funny man and a prankster at heart.


I feel that at my age pretty soon I won't have any relatives older than me, especially ones a generation older. It's nice to have them as long as we can in our lives. I'm very happy for you and for him.
It made me stop and think how many relatives I have from the previous generation. Only three, my dad and two uncles. No women left. Men are living longer especially in my family.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Thanks, ladies. He is out of surgery and things went really well. He is 86 and still acting like he's 29. LOL
> They are working on getting his heart rythym to where it should be. He is in Gainesville, GA Hospital. I was told it is one of the best heart centers in the country.


Bratty Patty

Your Uncle now will have the rhythm of a young man but no more MRI's for him or going through the security check (Xray) at the Airport. My husband has such a device and is doing
extraordinarily well.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Has anyone heard a trio of total idiots (Lou Dobbs and two others (unknown to me) talking about women becoming the predominant workforce? It even sent Gretchen Van Susteren and the blond from Faux News into a rage. That says a lot.

Are the Republicans of sound mind? They sure know how to alienate women on a grand scale. I hope to find exactly what was said. It is mindboggling. Probably will be aired on MSNBC.
I shall keep watch.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Oh No! Big storm systems will be hitting Oklahoma City. As if they haven't had enough. Hope it is not as bad as the last one.
Keeping my fingers crossed! Be safe all you KPers in Oklahoma City! Moor is right in the path of this monster. Tornado is 1 mile wide.


----------



## Nana Ivie (Apr 12, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Has anyone heard a trio of total idiots (Lou Dobbs and two others (unknown to me) talking about women becoming the predominant workforce? It even sent Gretchen Van Susteren and the blond from Faux News into a rage. That says a lot.
> 
> Are the Republicans of sound mind? They sure know how to alienate women on a grand scale. I hope to find exactly what was said. It is mindboggling. Probably will be aired on MSNBC.
> I shall keep watch.


Check out Magsrobbey's topic on chit chat for 05-30. you can see what the crazies on Fox are saying and the brave lady that calls them to task.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

http://www.loonwatch.com/tag/steven-emerson/

Anyone familiar with this website? Take a look. Steven Emerson is the loon in question. He's the "brains" behind the website responsible for Joeys lovely post on the other thread.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Nana Ivie said:


> Check out Magsrobbey's topic on chit chat for 05-30. you can see what the crazies on Fox are saying and the brave lady that calls them to task.


Thanks for the information Nana Ivie I will check it out.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> http://www.loonwatch.com/tag/steven-emerson/
> 
> Anyone familiar with this website? Take a look. Steven Emerson is the loon in question. He's the "brains" behind the website responsible for Joeys lovely post on the other thread.


Thanks, Andrea. One of their extremists news sources.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thanks, Andrea. One of their extremists news sources.


Where does Joey find these things? This isn't the first wacked-out site she's promoted...remember the one that pushed the idea of armed Civil War was trying to organize an armed watch on Washington?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Beats me. But it is something that I wil never associate myself with, Susan. I think she may be a few fries short of a Happy Meal and just craving attention.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Where does Joey find these things? This isn't the first wacked-out site she's promoted...remember the one that pushed the idea of armed Civil War was trying to organize an armed watch on Washington?


Obviously the Asylum left the gates open again. Sane peole would never spread such filth and so frequently. Wonder if shock treatments would help. Something is in need of repair.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

It must be the weather. I just made a post in another thread and a tornado dropped down on me named thumper.
Don't know what I did to deserve such a nasty post from her.
Maybe it's my avatar?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thanks for the information Nana Ivie I will check it out.


It is a good thread! But somebody tried to ruin it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thanks, Andrea. One of their extremists news sources.


I thank you as well Andrea. Unfortunately we live in a time where some people are trying to outdo each other with the most bizarre , cruel or vile. More and more and bigger and bigger churches and more hatred. Go figure.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> I thank you as well Andrea. Unfortunately we live in a time where some people are trying to outdo each other with the most bizarre , cruel or vile. More and more and bigger and bigger churches and more hatred. Go figure.


Well, many conservatives do believe the "end times" are approaching. Maybe they're trying to get their kicks down here on Earth while they can. :-D


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, many conservatives do believe the "end times" are approaching. Maybe they're trying to get their kicks down here on Earth while they can. :-D


for some t hey can only go down from here :evil: :-D


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I am going to bow out for a bit. Be back later.
As damemaryand susan would say, BAZINGA!


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Thanks, ladies. He is out of surgery and things went really well. He is 86 and still acting like he's 29. LOL
> They are working on getting his heart rythym to where it should be. He is in Gainesville, GA Hospital. I was told it is one of the best heart centers in the country.


I think your (Blairsville?) uncle and my DH were in the same hospital at the same time. Good luck to him. We weren't so lucky. Diagnosis of lung cancer. I'm trying to process it. Ann


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Queenmum said:


> I think your (Blairsville?) uncle and my DH were in the same hospital at the same time. Good luck to him. We weren't so lucky. Diagnosis of lung cancer. I'm trying to process it. Ann


Oh, I am so sorry to hear that, Ann. I am sending a great big hug and prayers your way. Please keep us posted. I will be thinking of you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Please jump in with avatar that you wish. Welcome.Look at Smoking & Obamacare #12 thread but I warn you It's not pretty.



Redhead1951 said:


> Well I am new here but it looks like I will fit right in. But do I have to change my avatar to Obama? I do see where his big smile is an improvement on Dubya/GWB's smirk.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have no living relatives older than I am. It's very sad and lonely. Ironically, they all lived relatively long full lives until their 80's and 90's. I was born late in life for the time. Enjoy your family while you have them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....one can only hope.>>>



BrattyPatty said:


> It must be the weather. I just made a post in another thread and a tornado dropped down on me named thumper.
> Don't know what I did to deserve such a nasty post from her.
> Maybe it's my avatar?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Queenmum said:


> I think your (Blairsville?) uncle and my DH were in the same hospital at the same time. Good luck to him. We weren't so lucky. Diagnosis of lung cancer. I'm trying to process it. Ann


Hello, Queenmum, and welcome.
I'm very sorry to hear about DH's lung cancer. Whenever one hears the word "cancer" from the doctor, it's awful. Processing it and navigating through it is difficult, to say the least. I wish you the best in getting through this difficult time.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Redhead1951 said:


> Well I am new here but it looks like I will fit right in. But do I have to change my avatar to Obama? I do see where his big smile is an improvement on Dubya/GWB's smirk.


Welcome! - you will love it here!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Good afternoon, ladies! Can't believe I just woke up. I must have needed the sleep lol.
> Got some news that my only surviving uncle & my favorite is having a pacemaker put in as I type this. Please send warm thoughts his way.


You have my best wishes, Patty! I am sure everything will be fine. Here's a great big hug for you!!!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> I have no living relatives older than I am. It's very sad and lonely. Ironically, they all lived relatively long full lives until their 80's and 90's. I was born late in life for the time. Enjoy your family while you have them.


So true...I lost both my parents in my late teens and would give anything to go back and spend just one more day with them. Still, in your case you can consider yourself the family matriarch--something to enjoy and be proud of!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Here are some links to read about Lou Dobbs and his panel of men talking about working Moms. They just make them selves look stupid as usual. I am sure all these "old white republicans" believe it is true.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/entertainment/tv/pew-research-center-study-on-female-breadwinners-ignites-heated-fox-news-exchange/2013/05/31/1aae7016-ca34-11e2-9cd9-3b9a22a4000a_story.html?tid=pm_entertainment_pop

http://foxnewsinsider.com/2013/05/31/lou-dobbs-megyn-kelly-and-erick-erickson-clash-over-women-breadwinners-america-live

http://newsone.com/2518722/megyn-kelly-fox-women-breadwinners/


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> Here are some links to read about Lou Dobbs and his panel of men talking about working Moms. They just make them selves look stupid as usual. I am sure all these "old white republicans" believe it is true.
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/entertainment/tv/pew-research-center-study-on-female-breadwinners-ignites-heated-fox-news-exchange/2013/05/31/1aae7016-ca34-11e2-9cd9-3b9a22a4000a_story.html?tid=pm_entertainment_pop
> 
> ...


NJG

THANK YOU VERY MUCH. Every woman should read it. It points out clearly how threatened by women these guys are and what eats them more than anything else is that women of color are outpacing the white guys in education. Add immigrant women to that and they grab their guns. Wimps is what they are.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

NJG said:


> Here are some links to read about Lou Dobbs and his panel of men talking about working Moms. They just make them selves look stupid as usual. I am sure all these "old white republicans" believe it
> 
> First I am not defending these men at all, but I feel I need to point out something about two on the panel.
> 
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Another gloomy day here in Uffda land. It feels like south Florida with this high humidity. Rumor has it that the sun wil make it's appearance tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed! I am on my 4th square now for the Aids Orphans.
I brought up a basket of yarn balls and I am having fun coming up with different color patterns.
I'll be in and out today. Fibro flare ups suck! I found out why I have been sleeping so long. The pharmacy accidentally gave me a higher dosage of Flexeril (muscle relaxer). I looked at one of the pills under a magnifying glass and saw 
a different number that mine are. I brought them back and they were so apologetic. Now I am back on my regular low dose.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

sjrNC said:


> NJG said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some links to read about Lou Dobbs and his panel of men talking about working Moms. They just make them selves look stupid as usual. I am sure all these "old white republicans" believe it
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Perhaps Viagra is having side-effects not discovered till now.
> MEN-o-pause that is what is showing up big time in this special circle of FOXes.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NJG said:


> Here are some links to read about Lou Dobbs and his panel of men talking about working Moms. They just make them selves look stupid as usual. I am sure all these "old white republicans" believe it is true.
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/entertainment/tv/pew-research-center-study-on-female-breadwinners-ignites-heated-fox-news-exchange/2013/05/31/1aae7016-ca34-11e2-9cd9-3b9a22a4000a_story.html?tid=pm_entertainment_pop
> 
> ...


I saw that -- unbelievable there is a thread on chit chat and it was amazing the women who supported their comments. How are you all doing.

Queen Mum, I didn't have a chance to post in the Tea Party -- I am sorry about your husband - I will keep you both in my thoughts and _Prayers. Shirley (designer)


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I saw that -- unbelievable there is a thread on chit chat and it was amazing the women who supported their comments. How are you all doing.
> 
> Queen Mum, I didn't have a chance to post in the Tea Party -- I am sorry about your husband - I will keep you both in my thoughts and _Prayers. Shirley (designer)


I was glad to see those videos posted. It was a fun thread and women from all over the globe ere posting in it.
I love your hat, Shirley!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Well, ladies, I am out for the night. Sweet dreams to all.
See you tomorrow.
BAZINGA!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Latergator


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Ciao, Al. I'm going to log off myself now. Have a good night, everyone. Bazinga!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sweet dreams. Bazinga.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

sjrNC said:


> NJG said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some links to read about Lou Dobbs and his panel of men talking about working Moms. They just make them selves look stupid as usual. I am sure all these "old white republicans" believe it
> ...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> I saw the segment on Fox but Dauglas E. Schoen was not one of the guys I saw at all. Is my eyesight deceiving me or the information given here?
> Juan Williams could not make it on the "other side" and as many others have done, escaped to Fox. Fox collects certain
> folks, Alan West being one of them and the list is pretty long.


So true, there's space for plenty of clowns under the Faux/GOP Big Top.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering....one can only hope.>>>


"All we are saying is give peace a chance." Is the tone of this message necessary? Lets all stop making the first insulting remark about someones message. Dont we want to have reasonable discussions that stay on track?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Beats me. But it is something that I wil never associate myself with, Susan. I think she may be a few fries short of a Happy Meal and just craving attention.


"All we are saying is give peace a chance." Is the tone of this message necessary? Lets all stop making the first insulting remark about someones message. Dont we want to have reasonable discussions that stay on track?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Obviously the Asylum left the gates open again. Sane peole would never spread such filth and so frequently. Wonder if shock treatments would help. Something is in need of repair.


"All we are saying is give peace a chance." Is the tone of this message necessary? Lets all stop making the first insulting remark about someones message. Dont we want to have reasonable discussions that stay on track?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Perhaps Viagra is having side-effects not discovered till now.
> MEN-o-pause that is what is showing up big time in this special circle of FOXes.


"All we are saying is give peace a chance." Is the tone of this message necessary? Lets all stop making the first insulting remark about someones message. Dont we want to have reasonable discussions that stay on track?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> "All we are saying is give peace a chance." Is the tone of this message necessary? Lets all stop making the first insulting remark about someones message. Dont we want to have reasonable discussions that stay on track?


If Peace would come to pass, some folks would be unoccupied since that would be something so foreign to them and they would not be able to deal with it.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> I saw the segment on Fox but Dauglas E. Schoen was not one of the guys I saw at all. Is my eyesight deceiving me or the information given here?
> Juan Williams could not make it on the "other side" and as many others have done, escaped to Fox. Fox collects certain
> folks, Alan West being one of them and the list is pretty long.


on the original one that aired on the Fox Business Network's, Lou Dobbs show, Erick ?, Doug Schoen and Juan Williams were the ones discussing the Pew Survey.

the following is from the Lou Dobbs' show, which shows all 4 men discussing the survey.

http://www.upworthy.com/if-you-think-only-women-get-hysterical-over-nothing-you-havent-seen-these-4-dudes-on-fox-news-yet-2?c=ufb1

another article about the original airing on Lou Dobb's show

http://www.irishcentral.com/story/ent/manhattan_diary/fox-news-lou-dobbs-panel-selfish-working-mothers-are-destroying-the-natural-order-and-america-209835031.html

The discussion/debate with Meghan Kelley only included Erick and Lou Dobbs and was about what was said on the Lou Dobb's show, I believe the night before.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> "All we are saying is give peace a chance." Is the tone of this message necessary? Lets all stop making the first insulting remark about someones message. Dont we want to have reasonable discussions that stay on track?


You are asking for reason and reasonable. Some folks are totally at a loss when it comes to that and only a touch with an hammer gets their attention.
Speaking from experience. As a newcomer I immediately was being accused of something I am totally innocent of and so I
shifted gears and put my wheels on their tracks and move on their rails at their speed and vocabulary. Have you missed their never-ending assaults on anyone they can think of? Chelsea Clinton? What sort of miserable attitude is that? I believe
it pays to expose terrible behavior.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> If Peace would come to pass, some folks would be unoccupied since that would be something so foreign to them and they would not be able to deal with it.


That's fine with me. You and so many others who participate in this topic have very interesting and informative things to say. Seeing these great discussions side-tracked for a few pages so people can insult each other seems counter-productive.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<I'm sure Fox uses money to attract people. Selling your soul to the devil? I'm hearing JT singing....'they'll hurt you, and desert you. They'll take your soul if you let them....but honey don't you let them.' I do love that song.>>>



Huckleberry said:


> I saw the segment on Fox but Dauglas E. Schoen was not one of the guys I saw at all. Is my eyesight deceiving me or the information given here?
> Juan Williams could not make it on the "other side" and as many others have done, escaped to Fox. Fox collects certain
> folks, Alan West being one of them and the list is pretty long.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Not particularly. I've been around long enough to read the writing on the wall. And I appreciate my friends and don't hope everyone will love me.



SeattleSoul said:


> "All we are saying is give peace a chance." Is the tone of this message necessary? Lets all stop making the first insulting remark about someones message. Dont we want to have reasonable discussions that stay on track?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Patty, I'll leave this to you. You have a great way of explaining things.



SeattleSoul said:


> "All we are saying is give peace a chance." Is the tone of this message necessary? Lets all stop making the first insulting remark about someones message. Dont we want to have reasonable discussions that stay on track?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...persistent little devil.>>>



SeattleSoul said:


> "All we are saying is give peace a chance." Is the tone of this message necessary? Lets all stop making the first insulting remark about someones message. Dont we want to have reasonable discussions that stay on track?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering...persistent little devil.>>>


Persistent? Yes. I even changed what I will persistently say about the insult matches here and elsewhere. Here it is:
What if somebody gave a war and nobody came? Was this message necessary? What response do you think youll get? Lets all stop making the first insulting remark about someones message. Dont we want to have reasonable discussions that stay on track?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...it's impossible so I might as well have some fun.>>>



SeattleSoul said:


> Persistent? Yes. I even changed what I will persistently say about the insult matches here and elsewhere. Here it is:
> What if somebody gave a war and nobody came? Was this message necessary? What response do you think youll get? Lets all stop making the first insulting remark about someones message. Dont we want to have reasonable discussions that stay on track?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

What's with all of the double and triple posts?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Good afternoon, ladies. The sun has finally showed up.
Will be in and out today as I really need to soak up some vitamin D.It's nice to have a break from the rain.
Garden is tilled, lawn is mowed thanks to DH. I am going to work on some window boxes and container plants today.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Hello, Patty and all you other lovely ladies. It is a lovely day here today too. High 60's and lots of sunshine. I need to get out too Patty and soak up some sun.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Well, what a productive afternoon. Got my tomatoes, cucumbers, and herbs in the garden and my patio tomatoes in the containers. Tomorrow, I will plant the green and yellow wax beans, squash and pumpkins.
Dh didn't want to pick out the flowers for the window boxes, so I guess some shopping for flowers will be on tomorrow's agenda. The sunshine felt sooo good!
Now it's back out to grill the chicken. 
See all of you lovely ladies soon!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Here is an interesting tid bit I read on line.
http://www.newsmax.com/Newsfront/plouffe-rove-scandal/2013/06/02/id/507533?s=al&promo_code=13B19-1


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> You are asking for reason and reasonable. Some folks are totally at a loss when it comes to that and only a touch with an hammer gets their attention.
> Speaking from experience. As a newcomer I immediately was being accused of something I am totally innocent of and so I
> shifted gears and put my wheels on their tracks and move on their rails at their speed and vocabulary. Have you missed their never-ending assaults on anyone they can think of? Chelsea Clinton? What sort of miserable attitude is that? I believe
> it pays to expose terrible behavior.


I know you're new here and you've been jumped on for no good reason.
When any one of us shifts our gears and acts like the ones who have unfairly attacks us, we put ourselves on their level. Some people here are so low down that the gutter is a million miles above them.

So far, I don't get the impression that it pays for anyone to try to expose the terrible behavior of the people who think bashing Chelsea Clinton and all the other people and ideas they make never-ending attacks on.

Take the high road and let those who like it stay on the low road. We both know you're a better person than the people who have attacked you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Patty, I'll leave this to you. You have a great way of explaining things.


damemary
Thank you for the lovely Avatar which speaks of nothing but
everlasting love. Great choice.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> I know you're new here and you've been jumped on for no good reason.
> When any one of us shifts our gears and acts like the ones who have unfairly attacks us, we put ourselves on their level. Some people here are so low down that the gutter is a million miles above them.
> 
> So far, I don't get the impression that it pays for anyone to try to expose the terrible behavior of the people who think bashing Chelsea Clinton and all the other people and ideas they make never-ending attacks on.
> ...


Your words are kind and well-meaning. I understand that but I will NEVER bend to accommodate abuse on anyone.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I am off to the kitchen to make a rhubarb dump cake. I got the recipe here in chit chat. Have a ton of rhubarb and only my hubby eats it. BBS!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Your words are kind and well-meaning. I understand that but I will NEVER bend to accommodate abuse on anyone.


Agree, Huck. When insults and abuse are hurled at us we have the option of turning the other cheek--but I won't stand mutely by when others are attacked.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Agree, Huck. When insults and abuse are hurled at us we have the option of turning the other cheek--but I won't stand mutely by when others are attacked.


I agree and I don't take well to others telling me how I should act and what I should do. I was forced into being a single Mother when my husband died so I raised two daughters by myself and survived by speaking my mind and finding my own way. Too late to change now. I have had several friends in the past who thought I should be willing to take their advice and were upset when I didn't follow orders. Needless to say we are no longer friends. You ladies have a good evening.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> I agree and I don't take well to others telling me how I should act and what I should do. I was forced into being a single Mother when my husband died so I raised two daughters by myself and survived by speaking my mind and finding my own way. Too late to change now. I have had several friends in the past who thought I should be willing to take their advice and were upset when I didn't follow orders. Needless to say we are no longer friends. You ladies have a good evening.


Backatcha Norma! :-D


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

NJG said:


> I agree and I don't take well to others telling me how I should act and what I should do. I was forced into being a single Mother when my husband died so I raised two daughters by myself and survived by speaking my mind and finding my own way. Too late to change now. I have had several friends in the past who thought I should be willing to take their advice and were upset when I didn't follow orders. Needless to say we are no longer friends. You ladies have a good evening.


Same to you, NJG!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Backatcha Norma! :-D


Good night, Ladies. I'm signing off for the evening. See you tomorrow.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Good night, Ladies. I'm signing off for the evening. See you tomorrow.


Have a good evening, Cheeky!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> Not particularly. I've been around long enough to read the writing on the wall. And I appreciate my friends and don't hope everyone will love me.[/quoteI'm not trying to get everyone to love me. I'm already an object of ridicule by many who post on the political topics. I find the "nasty" posts unnecessary, and am saying so.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

The sun is shining, the squirrels are chasing each other, the rabbit is having breakfast, the birds are listening for worms, the chipsmunk is running to shed some of its fluff it gained over the winter and I am observing this lovely movie with a cup of hot chocolate and a danish. Life is good. 
Nothing is as envigorating as nature even when a storm or a flood shows up. What initially seems devasting becomes lovely.
People turn to each other and freely lend a helping hand. Humanity at its finest. 
Reminds me of a song Leslie Uggams made famous: "When you walk through a Storm, keep your head up high and don't be afraid of the dark....." Will dig up the whole text.
People, bury your fears and enjoy all that is so lovely and free.
Huck.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> The sun is shining, the squirrels are chasing each other, the rabbit is having breakfast, the birds are listening for worms, the chipsmunk is running to shed some of its fluff it gained over the winter and I am observing this lovely movie with a cup of hot chocolate and a danish. Life is good.
> Nothing is as envigorating as nature even when a storm or a flood shows up. What initially seems devasting becomes lovely.
> People turn to each other and freely lend a helping hand. Humanity at its finest.
> Reminds me of a song Leslie Uggams made famous: "When you walk through a Storm, keep your head up high and don't be afraid of the dark....." Will dig up the whole text.
> ...


Thanks for your lovely post. You might have to have another hot chocolate so you can enjoy more of nature's ongoing show. We're going to put up a hummingbird feeder as there are a lot of them around where I live. I'm even glad the skunks are back, except when they release their vile smelling stuff too close to my home. One night a few years ago I was up late and heard this little chirping kind of noise outside my window. I looked out and saw four little shadows playing with each other. I looked down and there were four little skunks playing under my bedroom window whi;e mom kept an eye on them. I closed my window very slowly and quietly. The channel of the creek I live by was changed and so some of the wildlife left for awhile. We also have some special species of frogs who are starting their mating season. Pretty soon there will be so many of them we'll have to close windows and doors so we can hear each other speak! Pretty soon the Monarch butterfiles will arrive.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Nature is lovely isn't it if we just take the time to rest a while and enjoy it. Thanks Huck and SS for reminding me of that. Have a lovely day ladies.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheeky, there's a species of small dragon fly by our creek, too. They have the most incredible irredescent light blue coloring that makes them an amazing sight when they catch the sunlight. I like to just stand among them and watch as the sun shines on them. They are very busy mating right now.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

LOOKING AT LIFE

If we are lucky we are healthy
If we are healthy we should be thankful
It does not matter if the sun shines, it rains or snows
EVERY day can be a good day
LeT us enjoy the outdoors whenever possible
Let us have a pleasant time when we are stranded inside
When inside we can get pleasure from a wink of a loved one, music, television, a movie and for sure a good book
A good book may let us forget everything around us, escape the daily grind and perhaps even encourages us to undertake something we never or seldom thought of doing.
We are in charge of feeling good or bad most of the time.
We cannot look to others to enhance our lives, to make us feel good, to take away our worries. That task is ours and ours alone.
If we are with others who have negative influence on us, let us part with them.
EVERY DAY COUNTS and no-one can mess up any of mine.
And even though I just landed in a bed of Cacti trying to dodge a bird protecting its young, it is a good day. 
Huckleberry


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Good Night for now. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Who does Bachman's make up? It looks like it is applied with a pallet knife. the news said she might consider another stab at running for the white house. Really??????????????


Way cool avatar. Ignorant me, I don't know what it means. will you tell me its origins, please? In spite of its beauty, I think itn woulde great if as many of us as possible changed our avatars to peace signs. Mine is Dilley Madison right now becaus Presiden Madison was known as the father of the Constitution. Or is that the Bill of Rights? Memory getting fruzzy, bedtime beckoning....


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> Not particularly. I've been around long enough to read the writing on the wall. And I appreciate my friends and don't hope everyone will love me.


I may be a bit odd, but I'm not so far gone that I think everyone will love me. I'm seeking dialogue that isn't completely based on who can say the ugliest thing to anyone else around here. Probably too idealistic an approach, but mine nonetheless as I don't leave myself out of my own criticism.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering...it's impossible so I might as well have some fun.>>>


There are a lot of things that are impossible until someone realizes they are indeed possible and acts on that realization. Where's the "fun" when you allow the impossible to win?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Ralph Nader on Democracy Now. I love Ralph.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Ralph Nader on Democracy Now. I love Ralph.


Called the U S an advanced third world country...talking about jobs and minimum wage.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> I may be a bit odd, but I'm not so far gone that I think everyone will love me. I'm seeking dialogue that isn't completely based on who can say the ugliest thing to anyone else around here. Probably too idealistic an approach, but mine nonetheless as I don't leave myself out of my own criticism.


 :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Peace Goddess
Welcome back.
Please tell me what your avatar is.
Thanks.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Peace Goddess
> Welcome back.
> Please tell me what your avatar is.
> Thanks.


Nice to be hear for awhile.
It is a hamsa, also known as fatima's hand. It is a sign of protection. Many women have it on their hands with henna. Will last up to a month depending on the type of soap etc used to wash with etc. I have about firve of these in my house different sizes of course. If you goggle it, you will see many different versions.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Peace Goddess
> Welcome back.
> Please tell me what your avatar is.
> Thanks.


I like your peace sign also.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I like your peace sign also.


Well, I've been accused of displaying a satanic symbol.
Right now I'm in a "conversation" on the other thread, but I've decided it's too nice a day to start it off with a "bad taste in my mouth." I'm going to go out with the dogs and get my body moving.
I hope you've enjoyed your time off.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Well, I've been accused of displaying a satanic symbol.
> Right now I'm in a "conversation" on the other thread, but I've decided it's too nice a day to start it off with a "bad taste in my mouth." I'm going to go out with the dogs and get my body moving.
> I hope you've enjoyed your time off.


Ok I will bite.....what is satanic about the peace symbol/sign?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Ok I will bite.....what is satanic about the peace symbol/sign?


I can't find the post right now, but it was a few pages back on the other thred.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Called the U S an advanced third world country...talking about jobs and minimum wage.


peacegoddess

He is right. Lets us not forget our infrastructure crumbling.
Bridges falling down, Dams eroding and NO Rail system to invite world travellers to tour our Nation on a grand scale.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> peacegoddess
> 
> He is right. Lets us not forget our infrastructure crumbling.
> Bridges falling down, Dams eroding and NO Rail system to invite world travellers to tour our Nation on a grand scale.


He mentioned exactly those things. Talked about how taking care of infrastructure creates jobs. Also included elder and child care etc. He has a new book out. Cannot remember the title, but am sure if googled you can find it.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Well I am out of here for two days or two weeks, depending on internet and computer availabilty at my next petsitting job. 

Peace to all.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Well, I've been accused of displaying a satanic symbol.
> Right now I'm in a "conversation" on the other thread, but I've decided it's too nice a day to start it off with a "bad taste in my mouth." I'm going to go out with the dogs and get my body moving.
> I hope you've enjoyed your time off.


alcameron
I shall sculpt a peace sign looking like your Avatar and put it in my front yard for all to see. It is lovely.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> He mentioned exactly those things. Talked about how taking care of infrastructure creates jobs. Also included elder and child care etc. He has a new book out. Cannot remember the title, but am sure if googled you can find it.


peacegoddess
Thank you, I shall look for his book. He can be a little strange at times but in the end he is usually right on target. He is right, as a nation we are neglecting the very young the old and ill. So sad.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> I shall sculpt a peace sign looking like your Avatar and put it in my front yard for all to see. It is lovely.


Post a picture when you get it started, Huck.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Well its a rainy day here in MN. Hey, 1 day of sushine in 10 days is becoming the norm. 
Guess I'll work on my squares for the Aids Orphans or kick back and read a good book.
I'll be in and out today. 
Peacegoddess, I hope it isn't 2 weeks! We have missed you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Post a picture when you get it started, Huck.


alcameron
Shall oblige.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Well, ladies I am out for the night. Have to get up early for Brynn. 
Sweet dreams, all!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Folks I saw Ingried on the other thread Obamacare #13. Egg in the face of the "knowledg-able" and chronies and they had it on "good authority". Got to love it.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Well its a rainy day here in MN. Hey, 1 day of sushine in 10 days is becoming the norm.
> Guess I'll work on my squares for the Aids Orphans or kick back and read a good book.
> I'll be in and out today.
> Peacegoddess, I hope it isn't 2 weeks! We have missed you.


Do please send some rain our direction - we so need it!!!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Folks I saw Ingried on the other thread Obamacare #13. Egg in the face of the "knowledg-able" and chronies and they had it on "good authority". Got to love it.


Is it the "real" Ingried I have heard so much about?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Is it the "real" Ingried I have heard so much about?


Looks like it according to the Avatar.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Looks like it according to the Avatar.


I saw her too. Isn't that something? It was hard not to gush when I posted a response--in fact, I'm not sure I succeeded completely. But she's such a legend around here it's hard not to be impressed.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Looks like it according to the Avatar.


Yes, I saw that! Sorry I wasn't online at the time. I would have loved to say hello!
GW you can have the rain as it is pouring again today. I have 25 plants and flowers sitting on patio that I have to plant. Also several packets of seeds to get in ground.
Hopefully we will see the sun sometime this week. In the mean time I have projects and a very fast crawling grandaughter to keep me busy


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

A couple of rainy day songs





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDRbF80NKDU


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Obama is on the news and Susan Rice is at his side and she has just been named as his National Security Advisor.

Ambassador to the UN is Samantha Power.
YES!!!! That ought to get the right jumping up and down and and scratching their heads.
Let's see how long they will try to hold this up with fillibusters.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Great day in history for women!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

First to bitch and moan, the little squirt Gowdy from OK.
Sununu is crying Benghazi again.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Great day in history for women!


BrattyPatty
We need to say: thank you Mr. President your choices are extraordinary.
Now it is time that the GOP (what is left of it) puts up some intelligent women who can occupy important postitions in the future. Once more bright women get to Washington our country will thrive again.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> First to bitch and moan, the little squirt Gowdy from OK.
> Sununu is crying Benghazi again.


BrattyPatty
Sununu is a nobody who wants to be somebody. Why does he have such a need to stick out his ugly puss and "step into it" every time?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> We need to say: thank you Mr. President your choices are extraordinary.
> Now it is time that the GOP (what is left of it) puts up some intelligent women who can occupy important postitions in the future. Once more bright women get to Washington our country will thrive again.


Agree--I was so pleased to hear of Rice's appointment. She really took the brunt of the Benghazi mess and it wasn't at all fair.
As for the GOP sending intelligent women to Washington...well, they can try, but it might well turn into nothing more than a giant snipe hunt. Why would any woman with brains stick with a party that has flat-out told them to stay in the kitchen?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Judge Edith Jones, a judge on the Fifth Circuit Appeals Court, at a speech at the University of Pennsylvania Law School, said that racial groups like African-Americans and Hispanics are predisposed to crime. Jones also allegedly justified death sentences because they provide a public service by allowing inmates to make peace with God.

http://tv.msnbc.com/2013/06/05/texas-judge-allegedly-said-blacks-and-hispanics-predisposed-to-commit-crime/

What are people like this doing on the bench? She was appointed by Reagan in 85 and has been a possible consideration for the supreme court. I think she has no business being a judge.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

All of this came out of the mouths of prominent Republicans in the last week.

Education troubles began when mothers started working.

"Liberalized policies" encourage military sexual assault.

"It's not sexist" for men to be dominant over women, "it's science."

"Hormones found in nature" drive men to sexual assault.

Wow, aren't those statements something to be proud of. When will they learn to just be quiet. It is always, open mouth, insert foot.

And to think that it is these people making laws to protect us!!!!!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just when you think you've heard it all! Shame! Add Edith Jones to the 'Mitt Romney Watch-what-you -say-even-in-private meetings' list. I assume no one will think of nominating her to the Supreme Court now.



NJG said:


> Judge Edith Jones, a judge on the Fifth Circuit Appeals Court, at a speech at the University of Pennsylvania Law School, said that racial groups like African-Americans and Hispanics are predisposed to crime. Jones also allegedly justified death sentences because they provide a public service by allowing inmates to make peace with God.
> 
> http://tv.msnbc.com/2013/06/05/texas-judge-allegedly-said-blacks-and-hispanics-predisposed-to-commit-crime/
> 
> What are people like this doing on the bench? She was appointed by Reagan in 85 and has been a possible consideration for the supreme court. I think she has no business being a judge.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It would be funnier if it weren't so sad.



NJG said:


> All of this came out of the mouths of prominent Republicans in the last week.
> 
> Education troubles began when mothers started working.
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Looks like it according to the Avatar.


Huck, please create an avatar for your alter-ego, Ingried, as she does not have one as you stated.

We all need to easily recognize you - both as Huck and Ingried. Thank you!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huck, please create an avatar for your alter-ego, Ingried, as she does not have one as you stated.
> 
> We all need to easily recognize you both as Huck and Ingried. Thank you!


Hey, Huck, I think Cherf is trying to pick a fight with you. She was no match for Ingried in the past, that is before she got kicked off the site. Looks like she's barking up the wrong tree AGAIN!

My goodness, first it was Susan, now you. Oh well, it's only to be expected.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> Judge Edith Jones, a judge on the Fifth Circuit Appeals Court, at a speech at the University of Pennsylvania Law School, said that racial groups like African-Americans and Hispanics are predisposed to crime. Jones also allegedly justified death sentences because they provide a public service by allowing inmates to make peace with God.
> 
> http://tv.msnbc.com/2013/06/05/texas-judge-allegedly-said-blacks-and-hispanics-predisposed-to-commit-crime/
> 
> What are people like this doing on the bench? She was appointed by Reagan in 85 and has been a possible consideration for the supreme court. I think she has no business being a judge.


NJG
Thank you VERY MUCH for this information. It needs lots of exposure. Despicable.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hey, Huck, I think Cherf is trying to pick a fight with you. She was no match for Ingried in the past, that is before she got kicked off the site. Looks like she's barking up the wrong tree AGAIN!
> 
> My goodness, first it was Susan, now you. Oh well, it's only to be expected.


Bratty Patty
I need to find a way to get in touch with THE INGRIED to get some tutoring from her. Whatever she did, she sure left a legacy. Would love to meet her in person, she seems exciting and I like people who leave such marks. Why can't folks let go of her? They stick to her like Velcro.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> I need to find a way to get in touch with THE INGRIED to get some tutoring from her. Whatever she did, she sure left a legacy. Would love to meet her in person, she seems exciting and I like people who leave such marks. Why can't folks let go of her? They stick to her like Velcro.


Because she kicked their large butts in every debate they tried to win. She made Cherf look like a chatised 2nd grader by the time she got done with he/she/it. Anyone who tried to insult her left with very red faces  .
She is a very intelligent woman and I wish she was here.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Even Cherf is longing to see Ingried's avatar. She must miss her too.



Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> I need to find a way to get in touch with THE INGRIED to get some tutoring from her. Whatever she did, she sure left a legacy. Would love to meet her in person, she seems exciting and I like people who leave such marks. Why can't folks let go of her? They stick to her like Velcro.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huck, please create an avatar for your alter-ego, Ingried, as she does not have one as you stated.
> 
> We all need to easily recognize you - both as Huck and Ingried. Thank you!


knitpresentgifts
hope you find what you need elsewhere. Your perversion is sickening. Huckleberry


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> hope you find what you need elsewhere. Your perversion is sickening. Huckleberry


It is scary that it is stalking you. Perverse fits the bill!

Nitey nite Huck!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Saw this on Yahoo News. I've cut it down some, but here's the link

http://news.yahoo.com/gops-acceptance-susan-rice-5-stages-174834374.html;_ylt=AqYeo0JyHbGvgdr8o4rTGnTQtDMD

Pretty funny!

The GOP's Acceptance of Susan Rice, in 5 Stages

Stage 1: But Rice Lied About Benghazi!
This stage is self-explanatory:

Ambassador to the United Nations Susan Rice, who leapt from dishonest talking points to out and out falsehoods (it was a spontaneous attack sparked by an anti-Muslim narrative!) on the Benghazi attack, gets her reward today  a promotion to national security adviser.--Jennifer Rubins (Washington Post)

Stage 2: But Rice is Incompetent!
In other words, there's no scandal-scandal, but she's a bad choice based on her merits (more about that here):

God forbid there is another terror attack on American soil. #Obama will have HELL to pay if #SusanRice is the top national security advisor.
 Brad Thor (@BradThor) June 5, 2013

Stage 3: Obama Just Wants Revenge!
Since Rice's new position doesn't require Senate confirmation, of course Obama chose Rice to get back at Republicans for attacking her last fall:

Obama sets a trap by naming Rice and Power to top jobs. If Republicans criticize his picks, he'll accuse them of a war on women.
 Fred Barnes (@FredBarnes) June 5, 2013

Stage 4: Resignation
Well, they tried:

To be honest, we would be safer with Susan Rice at State. Putting her in charge of protecting us is a very scary idea.
 Richard Grenell (@RichardGrenell) June 5, 2013

Obviously I disagree w/ POTUS appointment of Susan Rice as Nat'l Security Adviser, but I'll make every effort to work w/ her on imp't issues
 John McCain (@SenJohnMcCain) June 5, 2013

Stage 5: Acceptance, or, Let's Change the Subject!
It's really time to move on:

Obama's pro-Israel record in second term: Hagel for SecDef, Power for UN Ambassador, Rice to NSA. Well done, Jewish Democrats.
 Ben Shapiro (@benshapiro) June 5, 2013

The Russians are loving the appointment of Rice. They have been out-negotiating her for years.
 Richard Grenell (@RichardGrenell) June 5, 2013


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi all.
I am using a. Hand held device for Internet. It is learning curve for the lucite here. I am amazed by the huge steps backward politicians have taken when referring to women.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000

"GOP acceptance of Rice"..............
What is funny is that many folks putting together these statements have never even left their towns much less ventured across their country or visited foreign ones but want to know what Russia thinks for example.
Poor lost souls. In addition they read as much (not) as Palin did. Practically nothing but comic strips perhaps. As to the only book they always say they value, the Bible, they even have no understanding of that either after reading it all of their lives.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

So true peacegoddess. It's like the whole Republican party is trying to go back in time.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I think when they reach their destination, there will be many of their family and friends waiting to greet them. The place is rife with jackasses. They wil blend right in. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

And Cherf being it's normal self has just hijacked another thread. it did us a great favor. Now there will be an opening for people with actual intelligence to debate with.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I think when they reach their destination, there will be many of their family and friends waiting to greet them. The place is rife with jackasses. They wil blend right in. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Bratty Patty
PLEASE, it is a little way to the toilet. Lol.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hey, Huck, I think Cherf is trying to pick a fight with you. She was no match for Ingried in the past, that is before she got kicked off the site. Looks like she's barking up the wrong tree AGAIN!
> 
> My goodness, first it was Susan, now you. Oh well, it's only to be expected.


Bratty Patty
I came in innocently and immediately got axed. What is with these people? Who keeps hammering them at home that they have such a need to vent anger over and over and over again? A sad satanic existence they have.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> I came in innocently and immediately got axed. What is with these people? Who keeps hammering them at home that they have such a need to vent anger over and over and over again? A sad satanic existence they have.


Now they have a new leader. I hope the tourists in the Black Hills & Rushmore get a kick out the bus full of clowns.

In answer to your question, it must be those inbred southern men.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huck, did you see that Christie appointed the NJ AG to fill the seat of Lautenberg? There's trouble in River City...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Now they have a new leader.


Yes they do, and it's hard to believe that the QE is OK with this coup--even harder to imagine the two on the same bus without fighting for control of the wheel.

Well, they'd better be careful--the Tar Sands/Keystone pipeline runs perilously close to their planned route. If the bus swerves out of control they may get an unexpected oil bath when they ram the pipe.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes they do, and it's hard to believe that the QE is OK with this coup--even harder to imagine the two on the same bus without fighting for control of the wheel.
> 
> Well, they'd better be careful--the Tar Sands/Keystone pipeline runs perilously close to their planned route. If the bus swerves out of control they may get an unexpected oil bath when they ram the pipe.


Oh, Susan, I am laughing so hard my ribs hurt. I would love to be there with a camera to see those bigots with black faces and big white eyes and teeth!
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Hi all.
> I am using a. Hand held device for Internet. It is learning curve for the lucite here. I am amazed by the huge steps backward politicians have taken when referring to women.


I think many of the republicans have always been there, in the backwoods. I think the old repubs just knew how to keep their mouth shut and not admit to a lot of stuff. Now with the tea party, they are speaking their little minds more and letting their true selves come out. Things like Santorum being against birth control. Who would have ever thought you would hear that in 2012. He has the right to be catholic and believe that if he wants, but to think he has the right to push that off on the country amazes me. I am sure he will run again. Wonder what his little brain will come up with this time.
The big issue is we must never let the repubs gain complete control of the presidency and congress. If that ever happens I think there will be riots.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

You are so correct ,NJ. Look at what we have to deal with now with a republican congress.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> I came in innocently and immediately got axed. What is with these people? Who keeps hammering them at home that they have such a need to vent anger over and over and over again? A sad satanic existence they have.


What havoc could some people wreak if they didn't have their computers? We know who we have to thank for this.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/165033_10151352899445155_1724580789_n.jpg

And a few others that speak to my sensibility. And please don't think I just have it in for christians. It's all of them.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/482746_10151491908215155_1609846141_n.png
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/581912_10151474364940155_431988061_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/575001_10151470067650155_622560679_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/734682_10151384631920155_2054534018_n.png
https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/6404_10151377486870155_151205223_n.jpg


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

RE Catholics and birth control. Catholics have used birth control in the same percentages as their American Protestant brethren since the 1960's. Confessors have been understanding. The Vatican has a different opinion. Only the politicians have tried to capitalize on the difference.



NJG said:


> I think many of the republicans have always been there, in the backwoods. I think the old repubs just knew how to keep their mouth shut and not admit to a lot of stuff. Now with the tea party, they are speaking their little minds more and letting their true selves come out. Things like Santorum being against birth control. Who would have ever thought you would hear that in 2012. He has the right to be catholic and believe that if he wants, but to think he has the right to push that off on the country amazes me. I am sure he will run again. Wonder what his little brain will come up with this time.
> The big issue is we must never let the repubs gain complete control of the presidency and congress. If that ever happens I think there will be riots.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

NJG said:


> I think many of the republicans have always been there, in the backwoods. I think the old repubs just knew how to keep their mouth shut and not admit to a lot of stuff. Now with the tea party, they are speaking their little minds more and letting their true selves come out. Things like Santorum being against birth control. Who would have ever thought you would hear that in 2012. He has the right to be catholic and believe that if he wants, but to think he has the right to push that off on the country amazes me. I am sure he will run again. Wonder what his little brain will come up with this time.
> The big issue is we must never let the repubs gain complete control of the presidency and congress. If that ever happens I think there will be riots.


.

I have said for ages that conservatives are anti birth control, but so many folks pooh pooed me and now unfortunately I am being proved correct . I really think it is a (dare I say the word) conspiracy against
Women and poor people.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Can someone bring me up to date on the knitted squares project please? I am working hard on them.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Can someone bring me up to date on the knitted squares project please? I am working hard on them.


Not sure myself!  Sorry to admit that I've been so distracted by my sons end-of-the-school-year activities that I haven't begun even one!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Huck, did you see that Christie appointed the NJ AG to fill the seat of Lautenberg? There's trouble in River City...


Bratty Patty
No I have not seen that. Thank you for pointing it out. I will do some checking among all sides to see what's up. Did you however hear Limbaugh yesterday getting his shorts in a twist re. Chris Christie. Love to see him get so p......


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Not sure myself!  Sorry to admit that I've been so distracted by my sons end-of-the-school-year activities that I haven't begun even one!


Well children are first in every way and even knitting can wait for child centered activities. 
I have started squares of wool as I do not buy anything but w
natural fibers. I read they will accept wool because it will not melt to skin if caught on fire. They also accept acrylic also. Iwill just knit away and when we are ready to put things together then I will have some to send.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> What havoc could some people wreak if they didn't have their computers? We know who we have to thank for this.
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/165033_10151352899445155_1724580789_n.jpg
> 
> ...


aw9358
T H A N K Y O U. Fabulous information. I am with you. ALL Religions are a detriment to Peace and Freedom.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Can someone bring me up to date on the knitted squares project please? I am working hard on them.


So far we have everyone knitting squares. The number you wish to make is up to you. I am on square 7. The only thing we need to keep in mind is that we have to get them to South Africa before Christmas.
If you want to send the squares to me, that's great. When I receive everybody's squares, I will take them to the PO and have them weighed. I plan on using my Food Saver to vac seal the squares in bags. If we can send them in a package instead of a box, then the Squillion Squares foundation won;t have to pay any fees on their end.
Once I find out how many limbs it will cost to ship them , I will let you know. I will photograph everyone's squares and post them. If you ould like to ship them on your own, that's great too!
Please feel free to ask more questions!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Patty. I've started and restarted. Can't believe I can't knit an 8 inch square right. I'll send mine on to you between Thanksgiving & Christmas. Send address. Thanks.

I thought they just wanted squares unjoined so they could make various sizes...or not?



BrattyPatty said:


> So far we have everyone knitting squares. The number you wish to make is up to you. I am on square 7. The only thing we need to keep in mind is that we have to get them to South Africa before Christmas.
> If you want to send the squares to me, that's great. When I receive everybody's squares, I will take them to the PO and have them weighed. I plan on using my Food Saver to vac seal the squares in bags. If we can send them in a package instead of a box, then the Squillion Squares foundation won;t have to pay any fees on their end.
> Once I find out how many limbs it will cost to ship them , I will let you know. I will photograph everyone's squares and post them. If you ould like to ship them on your own, that's great too!
> Please feel free to ask more questions!


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> aw9358
> T H A N K Y O U. Fabulous information. I am with you. ALL Religions are a detriment to Peace and Freedom.


My pleasure.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Thanks Patty. I've started and restarted. Can't believe I can't knit an 8 inch square right. I'll send mine on to you between Thanksgiving & Christmas. Send address. Thanks.
> 
> I thought they just wanted squares unjoined so they could make various sizes...or not?


That is correct, dame.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> So far we have everyone knitting squares. The number you wish to make is up to you. I am on square 7. The only thing we need to keep in mind is that we have to get them to South Africa before Christmas.
> If you want to send the squares to me, that's great. When I receive everybody's squares, I will take them to the PO and have them weighed. I plan on using my Food Saver to vac seal the squares in bags. If we can send them in a package instead of a box, then the Squillion Squares foundation won;t have to pay any fees on their end.
> Once I find out how many limbs it will cost to ship them , I will let you know. I will photograph everyone's squares and post them. If you ould like to ship them on your own, that's great too!
> Please feel free to ask more questions!


Thanks Patty. Off to knit


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Some interesting info about 911 and Rudy Giuliani that I don't think I knew, or if I did I forgot.

http://www.rudy-urbanlegend.com/

http://www.thedubyareport.com/giuliani1.html


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

NJG, after what little you said about Judge Edith Jones, I couldn't bring myself to click on the link you provided. Yes, I chickened out. And then I read your post just below that and now am cowering in a corner...I know, I'm a little behind on this topic and catching up.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> So true peacegoddess. It's like the whole Republican party is trying to go back in time.


If only they would go far enough back in time when they were the party President Lincoln belonged to...


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> NJG, after what little you said about Judge Edith Jones, I couldn't bring myself to click on the link you provided. Yes, I chickened out. And then I read your post just below that and now am cowering in a corner...I know, I'm a little behind on this topic and catching up.


I am catching up too Seattle. I didn't want Giuliani for president, but didn't know much about him I guess. Lawrence was talking about him on MSNBC tonight so I had to look it up.
The info about stupid things the repbs have said happens so often it is hard to keep up with that.

here are some more things the crazy republicans have said.

Fox commentator Lou Dobbs slams single mothers to justify misogyny 
 After sexist Erickson/Dobbs segment, Fox refuses to air Ultraviolet ad criticizing pundits for archaic views 
 Rep. Trent Franks pushes abortion ban; then says hes trying to protect little tiny women 
 Rep. Marsha Blackburn says women dont want equal pay laws (seriously) 
 Fmr. Governor Mike Huckabee, who blames school shootings on secularism, now says gays in the military cause sexual assault 
 Anti-choice activist says abortions are never medically necessary; actual doctors shake their heads 
 GOP activists make totally credible argument that gun control is the real War on Women

And the most troubling thing? These arent gaffes. This is what Republicans actually believe. They would take us back to the 1950s, and thats why all of us, women and men, need to come together like we did in 2012 and tell Republicans were not buying it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

LOL NJG! Just when you think they can't top stupid, there they go!!
Issa had his sails deflated today in the IRS hearing. But I saw that coming. Strike 2!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> Some interesting info about 911 and Rudy Giuliani that I don't think I knew, or if I did I forgot.
> 
> http://www.rudy-urbanlegend.com/
> 
> http://www.thedubyareport.com/giuliani1.html


NJG
Giuliani is the typical example of using political power for personal gains.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> LOL NJG! Just when you think they can't top stupid, there they go!!
> Issa had his sails deflated today in the IRS hearing. But I saw that coming. Strike 2!


And the repubs have spent so much time hyping up all these "scandals!" They're fizzling out one after another. One dies and they trump up something else to put in its place. Can they keep it up for another 3 years or will they finally have to take their respective places in the House and Senate and actually DO something for their salaries?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> LOL NJG! Just when you think they can't top stupid, there they go!!
> Issa had his sails deflated today in the IRS hearing. But I saw that coming. Strike 2!


Bratty Patty
If the GOP tries to soften Issa, we know that he has more than crossed the line.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> If the GOP tries to soften Issa, we know that he has more than crossed the line.


Huck
Those of us on the west coast are always roaming around out here after everyone's bedtime. Just 10:30 here, but I'm calling it a day soon because I have a busy day tomorrow. 
Patty comes on real late sometimes, too.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And then there's the dame.



alcameron said:


> Huck
> Those of us on the west coast are always roaming around out here after everyone's bedtime. Just 10:30 here, but I'm calling it a day soon because I have a busy day tomorrow.
> Patty comes on real late sometimes, too.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> And then there's the dame.


Hi there, Dame.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sweet dreams to my friends. Bazinga.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

I am still trying to make sense of Christie's decision. Good to appoint an Interim Senator but the election should not be a special one. He must be worried about losing votes and wants to keep his numbers up. Spending money in this manner when the N.J. people are still suffering from Sandy is asinine.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> I am still trying to make sense of Christie's decision. Good to appoint an Interim Senator but the election should not be a special one. He must be worried about losing votes and wants to keep his numbers up. Spending money in this manner when the N.J. people are still suffering from Sandy is asinine.


Here's Rachel's take on it. Makes sense.

http://t.mediaite.com/mediaite/#!/entry/maddow-taunts-christie-over-special-election-theres-an-outbreak-of,51aea528da27f5d9d0d79ce1/1


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> I am still trying to make sense of Christie's decision. Good to appoint an Interim Senator but the election should not be a special one. He must be worried about losing votes and wants to keep his numbers up. Spending money in this manner when the N.J. people are still suffering from Sandy is asinine.


Yes, he is afraid to hold the election at the same time as his election for governor because all those "black" people that will come out to vote for Cory Booker and then would vote for the democrat instead of him. He is thinking of himself first, not the people of NJ. The republicans wanted him to appoint a republican to finish out the entire term that is left. I'm glad he didn't do that, but not sure why.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I think this should be the republicans new motto

"It's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt." Abraham Lincoln


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> I think this should be the republicans new motto
> 
> "It's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt." Abraham Lincoln


That is so true! 
I am laughing reading the posts over in Obamacare. 
I see a flock of sheep being led by a bag of hot air. Follow the big balloon!
It is amusing how they are blaming President Obama for the Verizon thing and Prism. This was all in the Patriot Act which Repubs and Dems voted in during the Bush admin. And has been renewed ever since. It's like listening to a Laurel and Hardy movie over there! who's on first?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> I am still trying to make sense of Christie's decision. Good to appoint an Interim Senator but the election should not be a special one. He must be worried about losing votes and wants to keep his numbers up. Spending money in this manner when the N.J. people are still suffering from Sandy is asinine.


I agree. He just fell a few points in my book.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

This was on my facebook page today. This will bring a smile to your face and make you think about why giving is so important.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I just realized something while watching the IRS hearings on TV, I can only listen, not know the names or party of the questioners and you can tell by the tone of voice and the attitude and questions if it is a republican or democrat doing the questioning. The republicans are rude and nasty, argumentative and disrespectful, really showing their true colors.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Huck
> Those of us on the west coast are always roaming around out here after everyone's bedtime. Just 10:30 here, but I'm calling it a day soon because I have a busy day tomorrow.
> Patty comes on real late sometimes, too.


alcameron
Very obvious where the cons. are coming from. Their early bedtime reveals their location. While we still enjoy sunshine they are tossing and turning due to being chased by paranoia in their dreams and in the morning they accept it as reality. Poor things.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Here's Rachel's take on it. Makes sense.
> 
> http://t.mediaite.com/mediaite/#!/entry/maddow-taunts-christie-over-special-election-theres-an-outbreak-of,51aea528da27f5d9d0d79ce1/1


alcameron
Thank you. I value her take on things. She is usually spot on.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just desperately trying to score points. It's just a game to them. They have no soul. Zombies trying to take over.



NJG said:


> I just realized something while watching the IRS hearings on TV, I can only listen, not know the names or party of the questioners and you can tell by the tone of voice and the attitude and questions if it is a republican or democrat doing the questioning. The republicans are rude and nasty, argumentative and disrespectful, really showing their true colors.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

WEll said, NJ & dame!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :X

Oh, what a night!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Absolutely. I'm still scratching my head over this one.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Absolutely. I'm still scratching my head over this one.


She screwed up big time!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Just finished my 7th square for the Aids Orphans in Africa.
I am using up a lot of odd balls and glad to see them out of my stash and into a great cause.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Just finished my 7th square for the Aids Orphans in Africa.
> I am using up a lot of odd balls and glad to see them out of my stash and into a great cause.


Working on my seventh square. Using lots of color and some patterning


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Working on my seventh square. Using lots of color and some patterning


I'm wondering if I'll even do one square. I have a variety of things that are calling to me to finish---and start.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I'm wondering if I'll even do one square. I have a variety of things that are calling to me to finish---and start.


I switch knit. For a few hours I work on things to sell then for an hour or so I work on a square.

On a different note entirely, I wonder if the red and blue states have such large differences that we should consider drastic measures like two different countries. Oh I hear you all, but it has been discussed by progressives.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> So true peacegoddess. It's like the whole Republican party is trying to go back in time.


If the Republican Party goes far enough back in time they will become the party that gave us President Abrahan Lincoln. I assume you think well of him.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> If the Republican Party goes far enough back in time they will become the party that gave us President Abrahan Lincoln. I assume you think well of him.


I have 8 squares done. And will do another tonight while I watch a movie. However nothing could be as dramatic or comical as watching the idiots in the other thread throw tantrums. Glad I was gardening today. 
I would like to welcome MO to our LOLL thread. as well as Freedom Fries.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I switch knit. For a few hours I work on things to sell then for an hour or so I work on a square.
> 
> On a different note entirely, I wonder if the red and blue states have such large differences that we should consider drastic measures like two different countries. Oh I hear you all, but it has been discussed by progressives.


I heard there are some people in Colorado that want to form another state in the north part of Colorado. I think there was something about it on MSNBC.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Working on my seventh square. Using lots of color and some patterning


That's great! The kids will love that. I thought I would try to do one of the puppets they mentioned on the site in fun fur. I have way too much fun fur. My MIL would go shopping and decide she didn't like something and leave it here. Hence all the fun fur.
Kelly Green, Big Bird Yellow, Elmoe Red, and Cookie Monster blue.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> I heard there are some people in Colorado that want to form another state in the north part of Colorado. I think there was something about it on MSNBC.


My Dh was watching that last night. He said that it is mostly right wing extremists that don't like what is happening in Colorado. Maybe the new marijuana laws and Recognition of Gay marriages.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Here is a video on how the Squares for Aids Orphans got started.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG, It seems the most northern 8 counties in CO want to become the 51st state because they are upset about tougher gun laws and EPA laws. That's all I have found on it so far.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What's Colorado doing? Herding nuts into north country?

Incidentally AZ seems to be having surprise results from 'medical marijuana'law. Four houses in upscale areas have been raided or burned to the ground on their own in Phoenix area recently full of tons of marijuana plants growing inside.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> NJG, It seems the most northern 8 counties in CO want to become the 51st state because they are upset about tougher gun laws and EPA laws. That's all I have found on it so far.


Oh wow, I almost wish they'd succeed in their insane quest! Can you imagine what such a place would be like? Toddlers packing pistols, toxic sludge oozing through the streets, and someone like Michelle Bachmann running the whole shebang.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Oh wow, I almost wish they'd succeed in their insane quest! Can you imagine what such a place would be like? Toddlers packing pistols, toxic sludge oozing through the streets, and someone like Michelle Bachmann running the whole shebang.


Now that sounds like an awful place to live, but boy that made me laugh this morning. MB said she might run for office again. A place like that is about the only place she could be elected.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

NJG said:


> Now that sounds like an awful place to live, but boy that made me laugh this morning. MB said she might run for office again.


You're kidding...what position does she possibly think she could be elected to? You're right, NJG...her last hope rests in North Colorado. I'm sure they'll give her a ticker-tape parade when she zooms in on her broom.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> Now that sounds like an awful place to live, but boy that made me laugh this morning. MB said she might run for office again. A place like that is about the only place she could be elected.


NJG
If that would take place WE would have to build a fence to protect ourselves from them. 
Such a State could become a reality show. Palin and Bachmann fighting to become Dog Catcher.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Susan, Forget the ticker tape parade in N CO. Maybe they could throw snowballs. I think you're on to something though. Maybe more states would be interested in seceding from the Union. This time, we let them go. No more Federal government protection or new infrastructure. (We'll let them keep the old roads etc, and just charge them for it. ) It'll be much quieter, and we may actually get a budget.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Susan, Forget the ticker tape parade in N CO. Maybe they could throw snowballs. I think you're on to something though. Maybe more states would be interested in seceding from the Union. This time, we let them go. No more Federal government protection or new infrastructure. (We'll let them keep the old roads etc, and just charge them for it. ) It'll be much quieter, and we may actually get a budget.


damemary
How can we speed up the process? We will have high speed trains while they are going back to plows pushed by their women of course.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds good to me. You know how they hate to change anything. I bet they go for it too.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> How can we speed up the process? We will have high speed trains while they are going back to plows pushed by their women of course.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Good morning, ladies!
I like your ideas on those who want to seced may and be totally on their own, barred from leaving their own counties. Afterall, why should they have the benefit of freedom, when they turn their backs on the very country that gave it to them.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Some of us are still hoping for Cascadia, sans you.


BrattyPatty said:


> Good morning, ladies!
> I like your ideas on those who want to seced may and be totally on their own, barred from leaving their own counties. Afterall, why should they have the benefit of freedom, when they turn their backs on the very country that gave it to them.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

OK ladies, I'm shoving off for Southern California now...talk to you later in the week. Everyone play nice!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Patty check out the website. Unreal! Talk about indoctrination!


Friends,
for as much as I despise such filth I am thankful for its disclosure. It reveals a great deal, who is behind it and who supports it. It is of great value to know one's enemy well. Huck


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Some of us are still hoping for Cascadia, sans you.


IGNORE


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> OK ladies, I'm shoving off for Southern California now...talk to you later in the week. Everyone play nice!


Susan, have a great trip! Bottle up some sunshine and send it our way!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> IGNORE


Bazinga:mrgreen:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Sister Simone Campbell. What a woman as well as the other Nuns on a Bus. Just watched a piece on MSNBC about her and her work on immingration reform. 
Hats off to you, Sister Simone!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Sister Simone Campbell. What a woman as well as the other Nuns on a Bus. Just watched a piece on MSNBC about her and her work on immingration reform.
> Hats off to you, Sister Simone!!


Bratty Patty
Sister Simone and her Sisters are true Angels. Their understanding of the Bible is extraordinary.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Is anyone familiar with Sherman Alexie? I never heard of him until I watched a Bill Moyers' interview I had recorded earlier. He's a Native American poet and author who writes about living on the reservation and his life since. Very moving and interesting with a wry sense of humor tucked in here and there. He talked about the 37 American Indians that Abraham Lincoln had executed in 1862. I had to look it up and read about it. Worth checking out when you feel like getting out of the other thread for a breath of fresh air.
Also, if anyone is interested in novels featuring Native American life any of the Louise Erdrich books would be interesting. I love the way she writes, and yes, I do remember that I mentioned her before. She's worth mentioning again.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Is anyone familiar with Sherman Alexie? I never heard of him until I watched a Bill Moyers' interview I had recorded earlier. He's a Native American poet and author who writes about living on the reservation and his life since. Very moving and interesting with a wry sense of humor tucked in here and there. He talked about the 37 American Indians that Abraham Lincoln had executed in 1862. I had to look it up and read about it. Worth checking out when you feel like getting out of the other thread for a breath of fresh air.
> Also, if anyone is interested in novels featuring Native American life any of the Louise Erdrich books would be interesting. I love the way she writes, and yes, I do remember that I mentioned her before. She's worth mentioning again.


alcameron
I am ashamed to say that I am not familiar with Sherman Alexie. We have learned all too little about the Native Americans who the white man has so maligned and stolen from - actually robbed on a grand scale. I will definitely read the books you recommend. THANK YOU.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I just got lost on the Smiley's site. I am trying to reduce my stash and just added 22 more balls of yarn. sigh.
All wool and wool and soy combination.
I blame it on the rain!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I just got lost on the Smiley's site. I am trying to reduce my stash and just added 22 more balls of yarn. sigh.
> All wool and wool and soy combination.
> I blame it on the rain!


Have you Ordered from them before and how was the experience?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Have you Ordered from them before and how was the experience?


Many times, Andrea. I have never had a problem with them. They hav a flat rate shipping charge of 12.95 and a minimum order of 50.00. The yarns are great! They say 10 days for shipping, but I have mine within 3-4. 22 balls of wool yarn for 51.00 + shipping isn't bad. Check it out!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Many times, Andrea. I have never had a problem with them. They hav a flat rate shipping charge of 12.95 and a minimum order of 50.00. The yarns are great! They say 10 days for shipping, but I have mine within 3-4. 22 balls of wool yarn for 51.00 + shipping isn't bad. Check it out!


Thanks
Like I need yarn!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Thanks
> Like I need yarn!


It is tempting, though, right?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hi ladies,
I will not be here much in the next week. My BIL is being moved to hospice care tomorrow out in Vegas. His chemo and radiation treatments are not working and only aggravating his MS. I need this time to say goodbye and to lend support
to my sister, niece, and nephew. I will check in when I can.
Hugs to all,
Patty


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hi ladies,
> I will not be here much in the next week. My BIL is being moved to hospice care tomorrow out in Vegas. His chemo and radiation treatments are not working and only aggravating his MS. I need this time to say goodbye and to lend support
> to my sister, niece, and nephew. I will check in when I can.
> Hugs to all,
> Patty


Sorry to hear the news Patty. We have found hospice care to be very comforting. The hospice workers are very good with adjusting pain medications and keeping the patient comfortable. My niece was on Hospice for the last weeks of her life, and the nurse in charge of her case was very helpful to her family. My prayers to you and your family.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Patty, no prayers but very best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hi ladies,
> I will not be here much in the next week. My BIL is being moved to hospice care tomorrow out in Vegas. His chemo and radiation treatments are not working and only aggravating his MS. I need this time to say goodbye and to lend support
> to my sister, niece, and nephew. I will check in when I can.
> Hugs to all,
> Patty


Bratty Patty
So sorry.
My thoughts are with all of you. May his final days be without any pain.
Will miss you.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hi ladies,
> I will not be here much in the next week. My BIL is being moved to hospice care tomorrow out in Vegas. His chemo and radiation treatments are not working and only aggravating his MS. I need this time to say goodbye and to lend support
> to my sister, niece, and nephew. I will check in when I can.
> Hugs to all,
> Patty


Patty,
I am sorry to hear about Bill. Take care of him and yourself. Will be thinking good thoughts for you both.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I need yarn like I need air. My stash is out of control, but....MORE YARN!



alcameron said:


> Thanks
> Like I need yarn!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> I need yarn like I need air. My stash is out of control, but....MORE YARN!


Mine is too dame. I couldn't pass up the prices on the wool.
And it is nice wool. I started to make a square with Red Heart Super Saver that I have had for years, and I couldn't work with it. I think they throw fibergalss in it now. It dragged on the needles. I think I will use that for crochet squares. I'll have to wash them a few times to soften them up. 
So go and order that yarn, woman! They have a nice wool and soy blend too.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks. I'll tell myself, 'Patty thought you should buy yarn.'
Yipppeeeee!



BrattyPatty said:


> Mine is too dame. I couldn't pass up the prices on the wool.
> And it is nice wool. I started to make a square with Red Heart Super Saver that I have had for years, and I couldn't work with it. I think they throw fibergalss in it now. It dragged on the needles. I think I will use that for crochet squares. I'll have to wash them a few times to soften them up.
> So go and order that yarn, woman! They have a nice wool and soy blend too.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hi ladies,
> I will not be here much in the next week. My BIL is being moved to hospice care tomorrow out in Vegas. His chemo and radiation treatments are not working and only aggravating his MS. I need this time to say goodbye and to lend support
> to my sister, niece, and nephew. I will check in when I can.
> Hugs to all,
> Patty


So very sorry to hear this, Patty. Take care.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hi ladies,
> I will not be here much in the next week. My BIL is being moved to hospice care tomorrow out in Vegas. His chemo and radiation treatments are not working and only aggravating his MS. I need this time to say goodbye and to lend support
> to my sister, niece, and nephew. I will check in when I can.
> Hugs to all,
> Patty


Patty,
I am so very sorry to hear about your brother in law. Hospice is a wonderful comfort for both him and your family. I wish you all the best and know that you are are all in my heart.

Lisa


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Amy Goodman on MSNBC at 8:45est tonight


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Amy Goodman on MSNBC at 8:45est tonight


Now I know why I considsider mainstream tv news as fluff. So full of self agrandizment as progressive. What crap!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Now I know why I considsider mainstream tv news as fluff. So full of self agrandizment as progressive. What crap!


Is she on somebody's show?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Can't find it out here. Not familiar with her. So disappointed in news broadcasting.



peacegoddess said:


> Amy Goodman on MSNBC at 8:45est tonight


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

damemary said:


> Can't find it out here. Not familiar with her. So disappointed in news broadcasting.


It was a short discussion between four newsies on the whistle blower of the nsa security break. Aside from Amy Goodman (Democracy Now) it was pretty empty of substance, so not worth my time. Amy compared Snow to Danial Elsberg.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The question is, do you view Snowden as a traitor or as a whistleblower. Boenner gave a blistering statement today stating broad bipartisan support to the fact that Top Secret information was released causing great damage.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> The question is, do you view Snowden as a traitor or as a whistleblower. Boenner gave a blistering statement today stating broad bipartisan support to the fact that Top Secret information was released causing great damage.


damemary
To me he is a traitor. Would like to know what his occupation was prior to this job which he held for only 3 mos. as was reported. Looks like he went into this job for no good reasons.
Could one learn about all of the intricacies in such a short time?He sure was quick on the trigger to get himself in the news. Who granted him security clearence? No doubt any government needs to be kept in check but so far I have heard nothing to be alarmed about it overstepping its boundaries.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

News broadcasting is the pits now. They have too much time to fill and want to squeeze in as much advertising as possible. TV now is like newspapers were, start on page one and continue elsewhere. Tune in at 5 and to get the whole story back again at 9. We just subscribed to a system with international channels to get well rounded information and for the rest we like PBS.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

To me he is a traitor. and I agree he went into this job with purpose in mind. He is another Rand Paul and with all these leaks happening now, I have just been wondering who is behind them. Why now all of a sudden? There are a lot of weird people on the right,and I just wonder how far they would go.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I just saw a PBS special on Paul Simon's Graceland Tour. Catch it if you can. It lifted my spirits.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hiya girls!
Hello from sunny and HOT Las Vegas. Just finished unpacking and thought I would check in. Going to grab a bite then head up to the hospice.
Will check in later!
Love you all,
Patty


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hiya girls!
> Hello from sunny and HOT Las Vegas. Just finished unpacking and thought I would check in. Going to grab a bite then head up to the hospice.
> Will check in later!
> Love you all,
> Patty


Hello Patty.
I hope your BIL and family receive some help and comfort. I hope he's not suffering pain.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

You mean to say, after all this time, you still aren't with your BIL? Wow! That's family values at its best.


BrattyPatty said:


> Hiya girls!
> Hello from sunny and HOT Las Vegas. Just finished unpacking and thought I would check in. Going to grab a bite then head up to the hospice.
> Will check in later!
> Love you all,
> Patty


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Hello Patty.
> I hope your BIL and family receive some help and comfort. I hope he's not suffering pain.


Thanks Al. He got moved to hospice today instead of last night.
There are only 11 beds in this hospice, but the staff is magnificent.
They cut him off of the morphine patches and are giving him morphine injections every 4 hours. He ate a little bit today when I got there. He is sleeping a lot. And he still can't move himself in any capacity. 
We just came back to my sister's house for dinner and will head back up in a few minutes. Say hi to the ladies of the liberal left for me. I don't know when I will be able to check in again.
Hugs,
Patty


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Here in AZ we're on extreme heat alert. Bet Las Vegas is in the same weather pattern. Drink water constantly. I don't think I have to war n you to stay out of the sun.

Have a good visit with the family. Thinking of you.



BrattyPatty said:


> Hiya girls!
> Hello from sunny and HOT Las Vegas. Just finished unpacking and thought I would check in. Going to grab a bite then head up to the hospice.
> Will check in later!
> Love you all,
> Patty


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....maybe her transporter is on the fritz...>>>



SeattleSoul said:


> You mean to say, after all this time, you still aren't with your BIL? Wow! That's family values at its best.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

We are all thinking good thoughts and sending positive energy your way Patty. Hugs, Cheeky


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Here in AZ we're on extreme heat alert. Bet Las Vegas is in the same weather pattern. Drink water constantly. I don't think I have to war n you to stay out of the sun.
> 
> Have a good visit with the family. Thinking of you.


Yes, keep drinking water and stay out of the sun. Keep cool.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> I just saw a PBS special on Paul Simon's Graceland Tour. Catch it if you can. It lifted my spirits.


That was very good damemary. It was very uplifting wasn't it.
I'm going to go have some popcorn. Later ladies.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Thanks Al. He got moved to hospice today instead of last night.
> There are only 11 beds in this hospice, but the staff is magnificent.
> They cut him off of the morphine patches and are giving him morphine injections every 4 hours. He ate a little bit today when I got there. He is sleeping a lot. And he still can't move himself in any capacity.
> We just came back to my sister's house for dinner and will head back up in a few minutes. Say hi to the ladies of the liberal left for me. I don't know when I will be able to check in again.
> ...


We love you, too, Patty! Thank you for the update- my thoughts are with you and your family!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Patty take good care of yourself. I am sure your BIL is in good hands. Hospice Staff is VERY special. I admire them.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Just got back from So Cal and read about Patty's BIL. Sounds like a really tough situation, but I agree that the hospice staff can be extraordinary. Best wishes and prayers.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/06/12/1215753/-VIDEO-Wisconsin-Senate-Majority-Leader-Loses-It-While-Ramming-Through-Vaginal-Ultrasound-Bill

Tonight Rachel showed a video of the Speaker of the House in Wisconsin as he rammed through a bill on forcing women to submit to a vaginal ultrasound before they can have an abortion. This guy totally lost it! He stood up there like a tyrant yelling at anyone who wanted to speak and pounding that gavel.
What kind of idiots are in government these days?? Why are republicans so concerned with women's innards? Not just any innards, sexual innards. Who are these men that think they have the right to force unnecessary medical procedures on women? Who gets to pay for these unnecessary procedures?
What about government spying not only on our phone calls and computer habits but our private parts? Too much big government in our bodies!! Maybe we should push for sticking tubes up male urethras to see how the sperm production is coming along! 
Check it out


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/06/12/1215753/-VIDEO-Wisconsin-Senate-Majority-Leader-Loses-It-While-Ramming-Through-Vaginal-Ultrasound-Bill
> 
> Tonight Rachel showed a video of the Speaker of the House in Wisconsin as he rammed through a bill on forcing women to submit to a vaginal ultrasound before they can have an abortion. This guy totally lost it! He stood up there like a tyrant yelling at anyone who wanted to speak and pounding that gavel.
> What kind of idiots are in government these days?? Why are republicans so concerned with women's innards? Not just any innards, sexual innards. Who are these men that think they have the right to force unnecessary medical procedures on women? Who gets to pay for these unnecessary procedures?
> ...


alcameron
I love your proposal to stiffen up Mr. Happy. I too saw this guy getting totally out of kilter. I imagined how he must handle his wife if she does not follow his wishes. This abusive creep desperately needs anger management and I am not sure that that will ever lessen his anger. He is just too far gone.
We must make a collage of all of these misbehaving and idiocy talking guys and air it again and again and again at any future election. It is time we clean house from these Rats.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

"I've just learned about his illness. Let's hope it's nothing rivial." Irvin S. Cobb

It's pretty obvious this guy is also offhisrocker.



alcameron said:


> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/06/12/1215753/-VIDEO-Wisconsin-Senate-Majority-Leader-Loses-It-While-Ramming-Through-Vaginal-Ultrasound-Bill
> 
> Tonight Rachel showed a video of the Speaker of the House in Wisconsin as he rammed through a bill on forcing women to submit to a vaginal ultrasound before they can have an abortion. This guy totally lost it! He stood up there like a tyrant yelling at anyone who wanted to speak and pounding that gavel.
> What kind of idiots are in government these days?? Why are republicans so concerned with women's innards? Not just any innards, sexual innards. Who are these men that think they have the right to force unnecessary medical procedures on women? Who gets to pay for these unnecessary procedures?
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Why aren't these idiots concerned when women can't afford to go to the hospital and stay overnight after giving birth?

Men should have colonoscopies every year because they're so full of it.



alcameron said:


> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/06/12/1215753/-VIDEO-Wisconsin-Senate-Majority-Leader-Loses-It-While-Ramming-Through-Vaginal-Ultrasound-Bill
> 
> Tonight Rachel showed a video of the Speaker of the House in Wisconsin as he rammed through a bill on forcing women to submit to a vaginal ultrasound before they can have an abortion. This guy totally lost it! He stood up there like a tyrant yelling at anyone who wanted to speak and pounding that gavel.
> What kind of idiots are in government these days?? Why are republicans so concerned with women's innards? Not just any innards, sexual innards. Who are these men that think they have the right to force unnecessary medical procedures on women? Who gets to pay for these unnecessary procedures?
> ...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> Why aren't these idiots concerned when women can't afford to go to the hospital and stay overnight after giving birth?
> 
> Men should have colonoscopies every year because they're so full of it.


Hmm, a daily enema might prove even more effective!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

In the immortal words of Groucho Marx: "I've had a perfectly wonderful evening. But this wasn't it."

All Stooges, please feel free to use this as your signoff if desired. Good night.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

I propose that we charge for the abuse ( ultrasounds) of our very private body parts and file suits. 
Being forced into such procedures is RAPE.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> I propose that we charge for the abuse ( ultrasounds) of our very private body parts and file suits.
> Being forced into such procedures is RAPE.


It certainly is!


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> To me he is a traitor. Would like to know what his occupation was prior to this job which he held for only 3 mos. as was reported. Looks like he went into this job for no good reasons.
> Could one learn about all of the intricacies in such a short time?He sure was quick on the trigger to get himself in the news. Who granted him security clearence? No doubt any government needs to be kept in check but so far I have heard nothing to be alarmed about it overstepping its boundaries.


To me he is not a traitor. He has put himself in enormous danger. All this information-gathering is incredibly scary. We need to know what is being done. Here's what the paper I read has to say:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/the-nsa-files


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey Stooges, isn't it time to update our avatars?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> To me he is not a traitor. He has put himself in enormous danger. All this information-gathering is incredibly scary. We need to know what is being done. Here's what the paper I read has to say:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/the-nsa-files


aw9358
Anyone of us has the right to our own opinions. I value yours very much.
IF he is so convinced that abuse is taking place and probably it has he should have stayed and face the music and come out a real Hero. There are plenty Lawyers, organizatons and politicians on both sides of the aisle he would have access to to defend and protect him. Hit and run is cowardly behavior. It does not speak well for him.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Hey Stooges, isn't it time to update our avatars?


damemary
Asking for permission to for now stay with the fragrance of my Roses to overcome the stench emitted from some postings.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No permission ever needed in this Merry Band. You know I love flowers too .



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> Asking for permission to for now stay with the fragrance of my Roses to overcome the stench emitted from some postings.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga for lunch.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> aw9358
> Anyone of us has the right to our own opinions. I value yours very much.
> IF he is so convinced that abuse is taking place and probably it has he should have stayed and face the music and come out a real Hero. There are plenty Lawyers, organizatons and politicians on both sides of the aisle he would have access to to defend and protect him. Hit and run is cowardly behavior. It does not speak well for him.


I think that, having seen what he has, he's very scared, but I take your point.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> I think that, having seen what he has, he's very scared, but I take your point.


aw9358
I am sure that he is cared. He still has options to turn himself in and plenty of us will make sure that he is not being abused. We all want transparency and no misuse of power by our government. The population is split 50:50 on this issue. Most of us seem to be in agreement that surveillance is a must and also that while collecting information no innocent must be harmed.
It is a very delicate issue. Much good will come out of this and that is the reason I would like for him to stand like a Man. Don't yell fire and run. Extinguish it the best way possible.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Here is some follow up on Judge Edith Jones. I posted a link to the previous article a few days ago.

http://tv.msnbc.com/2013/06/13/roberts-orders-formal-review-of-complaint-against-judge-for-alleged-racist-remarks/

The previous link is on page 25.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> Here is some follow up on Judge Edith Jones. I posted a link to the previous article a few days ago.
> 
> http://tv.msnbc.com/2013/06/13/roberts-orders-formal-review-of-complaint-against-judge-for-alleged-racist-remarks/
> 
> The previous link is on page 25.


NJG
THANK YOU much appreciate that information. I am happy her conduct is being investigated.


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Ralph Nader on Democracy Now. I love Ralph.


You have forgiven him for saddling us with George 2, and for saying there was no difference between him and Al Gore. I never will. I lost all respect for Ralph then. All. :thumbdown: :-(


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm with you on this one Queenmum. I have no respect now for Ralph Nader. His ego got in the way.



Queenmum said:


> You have forgiven him for saddling us with George 2, and for saying there was no difference between him and Al Gore. I never will. I lost all respect for Ralph then. All. :thumbdown: :-(


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga good friends. Sleep well. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

NJG said:


> Here is some follow up on Judge Edith Jones. I posted a link to the previous article a few days ago.
> 
> http://tv.msnbc.com/2013/06/13/roberts-orders-formal-review-of-complaint-against-judge-for-alleged-racist-remarks/
> 
> The previous link is on page 25.


Thanks for the link, Norma. It's too bad she is a judge serving in any capacity. She sure doesn't need to end up on the Supreme Court.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

I think she needs to retire! Really she has no place being a judge!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

sjrNC said:


> I think she needs to retire! Really she has no place being a judge!


sjrNC
She has no place among humans.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

sjrNC said:


> I think she needs to retire! Really she has no place being a judge!


Certainly not in our universe! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty
I am thinking about you and your Family. Take care of yourself. 
Hugs. Huck


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm thinking of you and your family too, Patty. Sending the hope of flowers.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty, I'm sorry to read about your family member being ill. Sending prayers for your family. Jane


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Thank you, ladies. Just have a minute here. We think Larry will leave us tonight. He has given the cancer and MS a very tough fight, but we just want him out of pain and at peace. He was talking to his mother, my mother, and my grandmother today, who all passed before him. His breathing is very labored. Just waiting for my nephew to call, so I can get him home tonight from Fairfield CA to ssay goodbye to his dad.
Janeway, I hope your granddaughter is doing well and healing quickly.
Thanks for all of your warm thoughts and prayers.
Love you all,
Patty


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Thank you, ladies. Just have a minute here. We think Larry will leave us tonight. He has given the cancer and MS a very tough fight, but we just want him out of pain and at peace. He was talking to his mother, my mother, and my grandmother today, who all passed before him. His breathing is very labored. Just waiting for my nephew to call, so I can get him home tonight from Fairfield CA to ssay goodbye to his dad.
> Janeway, I hope your granddaughter is doing well and healing quickly.
> Thanks for all of your warm thoughts and prayers.
> Love you all,
> Patty


Thank you as yes she is very sore but doing OK. Peace be with you during this difficult time. Praying.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Bratty Patty
May all pain be gone and sweet memories weave through each day to lessen your sorrow. Hugs. Huck


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> May all pain be gone and sweet memories weave through each day to lessen your sorrow. Hugs. Huck


Awwh, that iis beautiful! 
Thanks Huck!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Awwh, that iis beautiful!
> Thanks Huck!


Bratty Patty
You are in my thoughts. Huck


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Best wishes and prayers, Patty. Hang in there.


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

Patty, a gentle hug to soothe your spirit, and a strong hug for strength and courage to ease the sorrow for you and your family.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Thinking of you and your Family Patty. 
Warm hugs to all.
Huck


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Patty, I'm thinking of you and your family. Hugs, Dame


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hi ladies, just checking in. Larry is still hanging on. What a fighter! I will be leaving Vegas tomorrow. The time here has been good for all of us. 
Have to leave for the hospice now.
Love to you!
Patty


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Queenmum said:


> You have forgiven him for saddling us with George 2, and for saying there was no difference between him and Al Gore. I never will. I lost all respect for Ralph then. All. :thumbdown: :-(


If you look at the numbers that Ralph had you will notice that they did nothing to get in the way of Gore and the democrats. Gore and dem voters were their own worst enemies. Numerous dems did not even vote and many voted rep. When Gore did not challenge the count he further messed things up. I am tired of neo liberals blaming the greens for what the dems cannot do.

"Democrats for Bush, Democrats for nobody"

"Twelve percent of Florida Democrats (over 200,000) voted for Republican George Bush"
-San Francisco Chronicle, Nov. 9, 2000

Even if none of the factors mentioned above had happened, the votes of Florida voters themselves show that Ralph Nader was not responsible for George W. Bushs presidency. If one percent of these Democrats had stuck with their own candidate, Al Gore would easily have won Florida and become president. In addition, half of all registered Democrats did not even bother going to the polls and voting


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Peacegoddess
You make some very valid points. I wish we had 3 Parties. A 3rd one always keeps the other two in check. Of course right now there are almost 3 with the division of the GOP but that has different outcomes than actually having 3 official parties.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Peacegoddess
You seem to support recycling. Well my Avatar is recycled material. I messed up on some Pizza dough and waste not this guy was created and now keeps an eye on my kitchen activities.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I would argue that the Tea Party is influential beyond their numbers, and Moderate Republicans also a small minority. Three official parties would be interesting. Would that it were interesting enough to move this Congress to action.



Huckleberry said:


> Peacegoddess
> You make some very valid points. I wish we had 3 Parties. A 3rd one always keeps the other two in check. Of course right now there are almost 3 with the division of the GOP but that has different outcomes than actually having 3 official parties.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I would argue that the Tea Party is influential beyond their numbers, and Moderate Republicans also a small minority. Three official parties would be interesting. Would that it were interesting enough to move this Congress to action.


damemary
You are right, the Tea Party has the rest of the GOP in their claws and at this point is calling all shots. That can't last. I think that the old GOP will rise again.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Peacegoddess
> You seem to support recycling. Well my Avatar is recycled material. I messed up on some Pizza dough and waste not this guy was created and now keeps an eye on my kitchen activities.


Peacegoddess.
Sorry I changed my Avatar. Perhaps you saw the previous one.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga for now.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

This topic has been stuck on page 36 for days now. Maybe it's dying out for lack of attention. Maybe this post that really says nothing will pop this topic over to page 37. I'm just being a bit silly. Bazinga for now.

PS. Just looked and we're still on page 36...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dear Soul, you're reading my mind. I think we've been neglecting our friends. I'd love to see all of us move over here and have some real discussions....or start a new thread. It's just become so difficult to keep it separate. Suggestions, please.



SeattleSoul said:


> This topic has been stuck on page 36 for days now. Maybe it's dying out for lack of attention. Maybe this post that really says nothing will pop this topic over to page 37. I'm just being a bit silly. Bazinga for now.
> 
> PS. Just looked and we're still on page 36...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

L.O.L.L. I think is a pretty pleasant place to roam.
I am happy to hang out here.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Let's tell all our friends and have a party.



Huckleberry said:


> L.O.L.L. I think is a pretty pleasant place to roam.
> I am happy to hang out here.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hello, ladies!
After a string of terrifying storms, I am happy to be back online. We haven't had any power since Thursday evening. 70mph straight line winds ripped through our neighborhood, taking down many trees and powerlines. The huge, beautiful weeping willow tree across the street was split in half. I loved that tree!
More storms are predicted tonight, but hopefully, not as severe.
Have we heard from Cheeky? I am not sure if her city was affected.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Patty - We have been pretty lucky the last couple of nights. The south side of the cities got the worst of it and I heard St. Cloud had a lot of damage too. We are supposed to have storms tonight again but they aren't supposed to be as severe. The ground is so saturated that a lot of the big trees were toppled easily by the wind. It's just really muggy here right now. Hopefully, we will all be safe tonight.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky,
I hope so! I need sleep. I was cuddled up on the couch ith one of my cats and we heard a huge crackle/boom. I looked outside and my 2 trees out front were kissing the ground. No sirens went off, but I woke up John and we hit the basement. They went on until about 6am. WE were the last neighborhood up here to get the power back. The house behind us had a tree in her living room and the tree across the street split in half. We just have a couple of shingles pop up. We were very lucky.
Glad you didn't get hit.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

That's must have been terrifying when the trees went down. At least they didn't come down on your house. We had are 'fraidy cats in with us. They don't like storms either.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I will be going off for a bit so if I don't see you later hope to see you tomorrow. Cheeky


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I will be going off for a bit so if I don't see you later hope to see you tomorrow. Cheeky


I am going off for the nite. I am very tired. See you all tomorrow! Bazinga!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

My concern is that there is nowhere to go where the righties won't find us, and the possibility of discussing things other than who's going to Hell, etc., is an impossibility. I just caught up on D&P and S&O and it seemed to me that everyone was jumping back and forth so they could say something rude. I find it all very depressing, and I think it's probably Bazinga from me for the night.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Take heart dear friends. No one got hurt in the storm. We can talk to each other. Never directly to the RT's. If we have to add our 2 cents worth, we can work it into a conversation between us. I'm going to bazinga soon too. Sleep well.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

After forty-eight hours of breathing in noxious fumes I'm ready for some clean air. Anyone have an interesting topic they want to discuss?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm gasping too. Does anyone know what's going on with Syria? I know I can trust you guys not to bring in a guillotine link.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm gasping too. Does anyone know what's going on with Syria? I know I can trust you guys not to bring in a guillotine link.


Hehe, exactly what I was thinking!
As for Syria, let me check the latest....


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Hmm, doesn't appear to be too much happening....somehow this topic is one I've managed to avoid--fills me with a sense of dread and a sickening certainty that we're going to be reading as much about this country as we have about Afghanistan over the years. It's a giant pool of quickstand, and Uncle Sam's foot is poised directly over it.
As I understand it, we and other (mostly Western countries) are backing the rebels, and Iran, Iraq, Russian, and a hodgepodge of Muslim countries are backing the official Syrian government?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Lulls in coverage scare me. I hate suspense. I don' see how this will end well, but maybe I will be pleasantly surprised.

New topic: What about Snowden? Patriot? Pawn? Attention seeker?



susanmos2000 said:


> Hmm, doesn't appear to be too much happening....somehow this topic is one I've managed to avoid--fills me with a sense of dread and a sickening certainty that we're going to be reading as much about this country as we have about Afghanistan over the years. It's a giant pool of quickstand, and Uncle Sam's foot is poised directly over it.
> As I understand it, we and other (mostly Western countries) are backing the rebels, and Iran, Iraq, Russian, and a hodgepodge of Muslim countries are backing the official Syrian government?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I think Snowden is a traitor. Knowingly leaking classified information after taking an oath to protect that info is traitorous in my eyes. HE may think he is a patriot, but in truth he has compromised the National Security of our country and that of our allies.
Does one think it strange that he chose 2 countries that we are not on the best terms with to flee to?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I think Snowden is a traitor. Knowingly leaking classified information after taking an oath to protect that info is tratorous in my eyes. HE may think he is a patriot, but in truth he has compromised the National Security of our country and that of our allies.
> Does one think it strange that he chose 2 countries that we are not on the best terms with to flee to?


I'm not sure where I am on this one yet. I think we need to know a little more. It seems as though he's playing it for all it's worth right now, though. 
I'm supposed to be knitting. I started the Aran shrug workshop and ended up not liking my yarn for the pattern, so I've now started with a different yarn I found in my stash. I'm a very slow knitter when it comes to patterns. I don't want to make any mistakes. I need to start a second project for mindless knitting.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I think Snowden is a traitor. Knowingly leaking classified information after taking an oath to protect that info is traitorous in my eyes. HE may think he is a patriot, but in truth he has compromised the National Security of our country and that of our allies.
> Does one think it strange that he chose 2 countries that we are not on the best terms with to flee to?


I don't think it's strange at all. He's hardly going to feel very safe in London, for example. From all I've read so far I'm on his side.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I have read quite a bit and I am on the opposite side of the fence, Anne. I think "whistleblower" does not fit this situation.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I think Snowden is a traitor. Knowingly leaking classified information after taking an oath to protect that info is traitorous in my eyes. HE may think he is a patriot, but in truth he has compromised the National Security of our country and that of our allies.
> Does one think it strange that he chose 2 countries that we are not on the best terms with to flee to?


Bratty Patty
I never want my Government to become too controlling. I realize however that since the world has changed so much we must have many more ways to secure us from harm. No doubt a lot will become public knowledge about this case, right now we are getting the story from one side only and that tells us practically nothing. The time frame - 3 mos. - makes me very suspicious, add to that where he went and whom he had immediate contact with, adds supicion. I listened to an interview with the guy from the Guardian and he was way to prepared to just have gotten all of the scoop. 
So far I do not see Snowden being concerned about our safety The countries he has chosen to flee to are a good indicator as to what his intentions have been all along. 
He seems to have had an agenda from the beginning or he would have handled this situation altogether differently. He must have known that MOST people around the world would back him if he could proof that innocent people were being "abused" in some fashion and he would have stayed here and face the music and become a Hero. I see nothing noble in his actions. 
I am much more worried about people like him than my government keeping an eye on me.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I have read quite a bit and I am on the opposite side of the fence, Anne. I think "whistleblower" does not fit this situation.


Fair enough, Patty. I'm sure we'll both be following the news.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I have read quite a bit and I am on the opposite side of the fence, Anne. I think "whistleblower" does not fit this situation.


Bratty Patty
Whistleblower he is not, they reveal things in a much different manner. We know that from experience. Even individuals who have worked with him stated that he should have gone about this in a much different fashion.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> I don't think it's strange at all. He's hardly going to feel very safe in London, for example. From all I've read so far I'm on his side.


aw9358
Your opinion is as good as mine. See where this ends. Just hope that in the meantime no-one gets hurt because of him.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Anyone want to put in a kind word for me & Huck on Denim & Pearls? We're being kicked around.

I offered to present a plan where they avoided posting here and we avoided posting in D&P. Obamacare at 1644 pages would die a natural death. The want Obamacare open to them. I said I didn't want any part of this.

fyi see D&P 6/22 page 91 country bumpkin regarding the US gov stocking up on guillotines. TBBC


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> aw9358
> Your opinion is as good as mine. See where this ends. Just hope that in the meantime no-one gets hurt because of him.


Indeed. I don't know that I'm right, just hope so. I do think that if he's arrested by the US the truth will not come out. All the "suspicionless" surveillance that's going on now scares the life out of me though.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

AW, I'm always glad to hear from people who live in other countries. We in the US are very insulates, and don't always realize it. I enjoy your contributions a great deal.


Huckleberry said:


> aw9358
> Your opinion is as good as mine. See where this ends. Just hope that in the meantime no-one gets hurt because of him.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> Anyone want to put in a kind word for me & Huck on Denim & Pearls? We're being kicked around.
> 
> I offered to present a plan where they avoided posting here and we avoided posting in D&P. Obamacare at 1644 pages would die a natural death. The want Obamacare open to them. I said I didn't want any part of this.
> 
> fyi see D&P 6/22 page 91 country bumpkin regarding the US gov stocking up on guillotines. TBBC


I don't look at that thread, and don't want to be involved. I'll just get into it with someone.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> AW, I'm always glad to hear from people who live in other countries. We in the US are very insulates, and don't always realize it. I enjoy your contributions a great deal.


Thank you. It's always interesting here. I'm learning a lot too.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Absolutely, Anne! We may not see the same thing with this case, but I have always liked to read your opinions.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's okay. You'll always be my friend.



alcameron said:


> I don't look at that thread, and don't want to be involved. I'll just get into it with someone.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Indeed. I don't know that I'm right, just hope so. I do think that if he's arrested by the US the truth will not come out. All the "suspicionless" surveillance that's going on now scares the life out of me though.


aw9358
If anything, our legal system is very much in favor of the criminal - I do not know if he is one - innocent until proven guilty under our system -. He can only be glad not to be a Russian Citizen. We have plenty Criminal Defense Attorneys who woud gladly defend him pro-bono. Surveillance is common in every country and nothing new, just the methods have changed due to modern technology.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> aw9358
> If anything, our legal system is very much in favor of the criminal - I do not know if he is one - innocent until proven guilty under our system -. He can only be glad not to be a Russian Citizen. We have plenty Criminal Defense Attorneys who woud gladly defend him pro-bono. Surveillance is common in every country and nothing new, just the methods have changed due to modern technology.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> aw9358
> If anything, our legal system is very much in favor of the criminal - I do not know if he is one - innocent until proven guilty under our system -. He can only be glad not to be a Russian Citizen. We have plenty Criminal Defense Attorneys who woud gladly defend him pro-bono. Surveillance is common in every country and nothing new, just the methods have changed due to modern technology.


I see what you're saying, but maybe I'm just wearing my paranoid hat. Accidents and disappearances can happen, and Mr Snowden knows what he's afraid of. I have not looked at US news sources for this story, so perhaps this is where our differences lie. My regular newspaper is The Guardian, which has a long record of campaigning on and opposing the secrecy of governments. I have read and listened to his words, and at present I believe he is sincere.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> aw9358
> If anything, our legal system is very much in favor of the criminal - I do not know if he is one - innocent until proven guilty under our system -. He can only be glad not to be a Russian Citizen. We have plenty Criminal Defense Attorneys who woud gladly defend him pro-bono. Surveillance is common in every country and nothing new, just the methods have changed due to modern technology.


If I am not mistaken, wasn't the type of work he as doing part of the Patriot Act?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We've all worn the paranoid hats. It's just that this seems strange. He didn't have a long career...a couple months. He took a job with a defense contractor in post 9/11 climate. The tracking done by the government is overseen in multiple ways. (A conspiracy in this climate is hard to believe. Could he be someone seeking to make a name and some money for himself? Right now I'm leaning to think he was put up to this. I'm still open-minded. Tell us what you find from other sources.



aw9358 said:


> I see what you're saying, but maybe I'm just wearing my paranoid hat. Accidents and disappearances can happen, and Mr Snowden knows what he's afraid of. I have not looked at US news sources for this story, so perhaps this is where our differences lie. My regular newspaper is The Guardian, which has a long record of campaigning on and opposing the secrecy of governments. I have read and listened to his words, and at present I believe he is sincere.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm not trying to be the boss of either of you. This is just my take on how to deal with D&P. Don't post anything there. They want to come here and to S&O but don't want us to go to D&P. This makes no sense at all and never will. It's a very unpleasant mess.

_ I'm working on something I think will make things a lot better but didn't have time to finish it today, so please ignore those who are kicking you around and remember that they won't accept any plan that makes sense, and I mean any sensible plan whatsoever._

I've been extensively chewed on by the D&Pers in the last couple of days, and nothing short of telling them I don't care if I burn in Hell (I've been told I will by more than one of those nut jobs) and then somehow managing to control the urge to post something on D&P has succeeded in getting them to leave me alone. Think of this: Crazy people make sane people crazy. Watch this space for good news in the near future.


damemary said:


> Anyone want to put in a kind word for me & Huck on Denim & Pearls? We're being kicked around.
> 
> I offered to present a plan where they avoided posting here and we avoided posting in D&P. Obamacare at 1644 pages would die a natural death. The want Obamacare open to them. I said I didn't want any part of this.
> 
> fyi see D&P 6/22 page 91 country bumpkin regarding the US gov stocking up on guillotines. TBBC


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> I'm not trying to be the boss of either of you. This is just my take on how to deal with D&P. Don't post anything there. They want to come here and to S&O but don't want us to go to D&P. This makes no sense at all and never will. It's a very unpleasant mess.
> 
> _ I'm working on something I think will make things a lot better but didn't have time to finish it today, so please ignore those who are kicking you around and remember that they won't accept any plan that makes sense, and I mean any sensible plan whatsoever._
> 
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> I see what you're saying, but maybe I'm just wearing my paranoid hat. Accidents and disappearances can happen, and Mr Snowden knows what he's afraid of. I have not looked at US news sources for this story, so perhaps this is where our differences lie. My regular newspaper is The Guardian, which has a long record of campaigning on and opposing the secrecy of governments. I have read and listened to his words, and at present I believe he is sincere.


aw9358
It is always beneficial to hear many sides. Just read that he is on the way to Ecuador. I guess Putin decided that he has more problems than he can handle right now without adding another one. And problems he has and even his face showed it clearly during the G8 conference. He was present but absent.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

It amazes me how some can say who will burn in hell or not. I was taught that that was God's job to decide.
A certain few over there feel as if they have the right to speak for God. I find that to be very arrogant. I imagine God does, too!
Isn't it funny that so many interpretations can come out of one book? The fundamentalists take it word for word. Some use it as guidelines. Some find it ficticious all together.
I don't believe in fire and brimstone for eternity, for I was taught that my God is a loving God, and a forgiving God.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> It amazes me how some can say who will burn in hell or not. I was taught that that was God's job to decide.
> A certain few over there feel as if they have the right to speak for God. I find that to be very arrogant. I imagine God does, too!
> Isn't it funny that so many interpretations can come out of one book? The fundamentalists take it word for word. Some use it as guidelines. Some find it ficticious all together.
> I don't believe in fire and brimstone for eternity, for I was taught that my God is a loving God, and a forgiving God.


BrattyPatty
Amen.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

It's a little before 5am here and I'm going to drink my coffee, catch up on all the stuff I missed by checking out early last night and get to work on starting a Ravelry group for us. Anyone who wants to suggest guidelines and/or rules is welcome to. Other input is welcome because I can use all the input I can get. The general idea I have right now is to create a place where liberals can enjoy discussions that aren't derailed in the way they are here. Obviously, some people will be dropped from the group as soon as I can do that..

It isn't my intention to shut down S&O or LOLL. Anyone who wants to still has the freedom to express themselves in those topics, and D&P if that's what you want to do, too.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SS, you busy bee. I'm looking forward to this. Thanks for the effort.



SeattleSoul said:


> It's a little before 5am here and I'm going to drink my coffee, catch up on all the stuff I missed by checking out early last night and get to work on starting a Ravelry group for us. Anyone who wants to suggest guidelines and/or rules is welcome to. Other input is welcome because I can use all the input I can get. The general idea I have right now is to create a place where liberals can enjoy discussions that aren't derailed in the way they are here. Obviously, some people will be dropped from the group as soon as I can do that..
> 
> It isn't my intention to shut down S&O or LOLL. Anyone who wants to still has the freedom to express themselves in those topics, and D&P if that's what you want to do, too.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> We've all worn the paranoid hats. It's just that this seems strange. He didn't have a long career...a couple months. He took a job with a defense contractor in post 9/11 climate. The tracking done by the government is overseen in multiple ways. (A conspiracy in this climate is hard to believe. Could he be someone seeking to make a name and some money for himself? Right now I'm leaning to think he was put up to this. I'm still open-minded. Tell us what you find from other sources.


I agree that something definitely doesn't seem right. I actually have respect for whistle-blowers, but Snowden should have stood his ground in this country instead of running off to Hong Kong, Russia, Cuba, Ecuador etc etc. Whatever his original intentions he's becoming a pawn of nations who wish us no good and would be delighted to make use of whatever info the man possesses.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I agree that something definitely doesn't seem right. I actually have respect for whistle-blowers, but Snowden should have stood his ground in this country instead of running off to Hong Kong, Russia, Cuba, Ecuador etc etc. Whatever his original intentions he's becoming a pawn of nations who wish us no good and would be delighted to make use of whatever info the man possesses.


susanmos2000
He may become much more dangerous to us than Uncle Sam ever would. I do not see any noble motives. Very calculated it looks like.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I too view him as a traitor and the countries he has chosen to run to makes me more sure of that. Another rainy day here in Iowa today. Looks like a good day to knit.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

UPDATE: I'm reading all about Ravelry in general so I can get the new group off to a good start. This may take me a little while, so don't be concerned if you don't get another update from me until late afternoon.

I'm sure you all know how to keep up with things here. I'll be dropping in a bit myself to see what's up.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I suspect the motives of media that has published the top secret information.



susanmos2000 said:


> I agree that something definitely doesn't seem right. I actually have respect for whistle-blowers, but Snowden should have stood his ground in this country instead of running off to Hong Kong, Russia, Cuba, Ecuador etc etc. Whatever his original intentions he's becoming a pawn of nations who wish us no good and would be delighted to make use of whatever info the man possesses.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Friends of the new group plan, please PM me from now on.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Why a new group? Haven't been on long today. Are we not able to hold discussions here?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Why a new group? Haven't been on long today. Are we not able to hold discussions here?


I think just to be able to discuss things more without all the personal attacks and insults. That doesn't mean these groups have to end. I think it's a good idea to try at least. Do you have some resistance to moving to Ravelry? You can answer by PM if you don't want to state it here.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Everyone seems to be ready to try something new. It's become impossible to discuss anything without rancor.



BrattyPatty said:


> Why a new group? Haven't been on long today. Are we not able to hold discussions here?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

You already know all too well that no discussion can be conducted here for very long before it's derailed. Your question surprises me. If you have something to say, please PM me.


BrattyPatty said:


> Why a new group? Haven't been on long today. Are we not able to hold discussions here?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Why a new group? Haven't been on long today. Are we not able to hold discussions here?


Bratty Patty
I shall be here.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> I shall be here.


I shall be here too.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I will stay here too.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

This is what Branstad has done to abortion in Iowa. Since the repubs don't control the senate I guess this was the best he could do. I can't imagine he will agree to the reimbursement so knowing they probably won't get paid he believes will stop the abortions being paid by Medicaid. 

QUOTE: Branstad on Thursday signed a health care bill that includes a provision that changes the rules for how the state reimburses abortions for Medicaid patients. Previously the state Medicaid program approved the dollars after extensive review. But under the new rules, Branstad will have to sign off on these reimbursement dollars.
Iowa's Medicaid program covers a small number of abortions each year due to rape, incest, fetal deformity or to protect a mother's life. The new rules effect reimbursements after the abortions, not authorizing the procedures ahead of time.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Has anyone been watching the Paula Deen thread? Thoughts?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Has anyone been watching the Paula Deen thread? Thoughts?


Racist remarks and/or behavior should not be tolerated. Period.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Patty, i've had a chance to reread what I posted, and it sounds pretty harsh. I'm sorry for not taking the time to write a better reply.


SeattleSoul said:


> You already know all too well that no discussion can be conducted here for very long before it's derailed. Your question surprises me. If you have something to say, please PM me.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Many over there can't understand the uproar. They think that since she is from the south, and the remarks were said years go, it doesn't matter. Also, the fact she wanted to have a plantation themed wedding with all black waitstaff in full regalia doesn't smack of racially charged behavior, but s simply a "reenactment" similar to acting or staging a civil war enactment. It never ceases to amaze me how twisted some people can be.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Many over there can't understand the uproar. They think that since she is from the south, and the remarks were said years go, it doesn't matter. Also, the fact she wanted to have a plantation themed wedding with all black waitstaff in full regalia doesn't smack of racially charged behavior, but s simply a "reenactment" similar to acting or staging a civil war enactment. It never ceases to amaze me how twisted some people can be.


I agree Mercy.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I think a lot of people pick and choose what they will tolerate and what they won't. Some people are all outraged about Paula Dean and then will listen to Rush Limbaugh. Makes no sense to me.

As far as what she said being from some time ago, I think it was and it is possible for people to over come the way they were raised and change what use to be normal for them. I don't think Paula has changed that much. She seems to think joking about things like a person being so black she can't see him in the dark is ok. She may be treating this man very well in every other way, but I wonder if she ever asked him if her words offended him. I bet not.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Many over there can't understand the uproar. They think that since she is from the south, and the remarks were said years go, it doesn't matter. Also, the fact she wanted to have a plantation themed wedding with all black waitstaff in full regalia doesn't smack of racially charged behavior, but s simply a "reenactment" similar to acting or staging a civil war enactment. It never ceases to amaze me how twisted some people can be.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't think being born in the South 60 years ago is an excuse for racism now. IMHO



Mercygirl76 said:


> Has anyone been watching the Paula Deen thread? Thoughts?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

She's finding out what others think now.



Mercygirl76 said:


> Many over there can't understand the uproar. They think that since she is from the south, and the remarks were said years go, it doesn't matter. Also, the fact she wanted to have a plantation themed wedding with all black waitstaff in full regalia doesn't smack of racially charged behavior, but s simply a "reenactment" similar to acting or staging a civil war enactment. It never ceases to amaze me how twisted some people can be.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Sounds like the ship is going down before it even leaves the pier.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Has anyone been watching the Paula Deen thread? Thoughts?


Hi Mercygirl! 
You know I have and know what my opinions are about that racist.
Last evening,I actually too my three pieces of Paula Deene cast iron cookware and packed them up for the Salvation Army. I wont have anything affiliated with her name in my home any longer.

I am so glad that you joined us!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sounds like the ship is going down before it even leaves the pier.


True, oh, so true!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

medusa said:


> Hi Mercygirl!
> You know I have and know what my opinions are about that racist.
> Last evening,I actually too my three pieces of Paula Deene cast iron cookware and packed them up for the Salvation Army. I wont have anything affiliated with her name in my home any longer.
> 
> I am so glad that you joined us!


Such a shame to get rid if cast iron, what a waste! The cast iron did not say anything! Where did you take it as I would enjoy buying it--love cast iron.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Many over there can't understand the uproar. They think that since she is from the south, and the remarks were said years go, it doesn't matter. Also, the fact she wanted to have a plantation themed wedding with all black waitstaff in full regalia doesn't smack of racially charged behavior, but s simply a "reenactment" similar to acting or staging a civil war enactment. It never ceases to amaze me how twisted some people can be.


Mercygirl76
Sad to still see so many people being so racist and bigoted but on the other hand it is good to know who they are. Know they enemies.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sad but true.



Huckleberry said:


> Mercygirl76
> Sad to still see so many people being so racist and bigoted but on the other hand it is good to know who they are. Know they enemies.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Such a shame to get rid if cast iron, what a waste! The cast iron did not say anything! Where did you take it as I would enjoy buying it--love cast iron.


How foolish is that? Removing good ironware that I guess she liked because she doesn't like a cook who endorses the product line.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Mercygirl76
> Sad to still see so many people being so racist and bigoted but on the other hand it is good to know who they are. Know they enemies.


Huckleberry;
Try "thy," completely different context when you get it correct. You didn't.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sounds like the ship is going down before it even leaves the pier.


Just couldn't help yourself, Cherf? Or is it that you just can't stay away from us.
Someone spray the room, please, the odor she leaves behind is horrific!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Such a shame to get rid if cast iron, what a waste! The cast iron did not say anything! Where did you take it as I would enjoy buying it--love cast iron.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How foolish is that? Removing good ironware that I guess she liked because she doesn't like a cook who endorses the product line.


It's called living your convictions---something you don't seem to understand, in more ways than one.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Same old righteous pompousness, al. It has convictions? Could have fooled me!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sounds like the ship is going down before it even leaves the pier.


Yes, could you please hop off? There are weight limits here, dear.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, could you please hop off? There are weight limits here, dear.


So KPG is stinking up the place. I wondered what it was and KPG is an it. Just one big old walking ego with no brain. Yes, go take a leap KPG. You won't be missed by anyone.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Bazinga for now. TBBC, for sure!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bazinga al!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Bazinga, Al and Patty.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I wonder where they got the idea that we lefties would be leaving KP? Because 1 person wants to start a new group over there doesn't exactly mean that we are leaving. Can we enjoy more than 1 forum? I think so.
Simple minded folk they are!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I wonder where they got the idea that we lefties would be leaving KP? Because 1 person wants to start a new group over there doesn't exactly mean that we are leaving. Can we enjoy more than 1 forum? I think so.
> Simple minded folk they are!


I am happy right where I am and there is nothing stopping people from posting where ever they want. Yes, the righties sure like to jump to conclusions don't they? Their thinking just isn't right.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> She's finding out what others think now.


Looks like Janeway and TM made a liar out of Solowey. Didn't she say they would all stay off LOLL? Poor Solowey, once again she is wrong. Bless her. TM has to have his ego stroked and Janeway probably just followed along. They are all so predictable and it's hilarious that TM has been fooled too. So funny!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Looks like Janeway and TM made a liar out of Solowey. Didn't she say they would all stay off LOLL? Poor Solowey, once again she is wrong. Bless her. TM has to have his ego stroked and Janeway probably just followed along. They are all so predictable and it's hilarious that TM has been fooled too. So funny!


I wanted the cast iron even if Paula' name is on it! TM has her own mind to do whatever she pleases. Solo is great!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I wanted the cast iron even if Paula' name is on it! TM has her own mind to do whatever she pleases. Solo is great!


You are entitled to your opinion, Janeway.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I am thinking of the Snowden escapade. Hero or traitor?
Thoughts?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I thought I heard that Putin would not send him back to the US. The baby was crying at the same time that I heard parts of the reports. Is it true?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I thought I heard that Putin would not send him back to the US. The baby was crying at the same time that I heard parts of the reports. Is it true?


Supposedly Snowden is in the "transitory" section of the Moscow airport and Putin says they aren't extraditing him.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I should have figured as much. Thanks, al!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sounds like the ship is going down before it even leaves the pier.


knitpresentgifts
you really have a book to post from other than the Bible? Amazing.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, could you please hop off? There are weight limits here, dear.


Bratty Patty
that is really funny. Have to remember that one.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I am happy right where I am and there is nothing stopping people from posting where ever they want. Yes, the righties sure like to jump to conclusions don't they? Their thinking just isn't right.


Cheeky Blighter
their thinking is "right" and that is their problem big time.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I am thinking of the Snowden escapade. Hero or traitor?
> Thoughts?


Bratty Patty
He told the foreign press in a interview that he went for this particular job with particular intent. That is much more scary then him getting the job and stumbling onto things he did not like. It sounds much more like he trained to get his hands on certain information and then split. It is so obvious that the whole thing was planned way in advance. TRAITOR and nothing less. Huck.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> He told the foreign press in a interview that he went for this particular job with particular intent. That is much more scary then him getting the job and stumbling onto things he did not like. It sounds much more like he trained to get his hands on certain information and then split. It is so obvious that the whole thing was planned way in advance. TRAITOR and nothing less. Huck.


My thoughts exactly. I have heard that he has the info he stole encoded and sent it to several "friends" to unlock in the event of his death. It must be something more than phone call records and internet snooping.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Okay ladies, I am sick of KPG's lying. she denies she is Cherf or TuesFlight11 on Rav.

Read: [quote TuesFlight11]
Hail to the Queen! Another Royal Banana Head reporting for duty! Hi, everyone, Im xxxxxx xxxxxxx, formerly known as Cherf on KP. I believe I was kicked off KP last night as I was just finishing up my dirty work over there making sure to hold the fort and making contact with all the Banana Heads to help them arrive here to the Courtyard of our Queen! I believe I was able to round us all up before getting myself the boot; wanted to do both actually!

I didnt get any e-mails from Admin, but this morning I was required to login-in or register, so I believe my work there was done and recognized.

Im so happy to know we have a new home and clean air where the water runs clean.

Ill be trying to figure out my way around on Ravelry, but already know Ill be happier here especially with those BHs I recognize and the new friends well meet.

Must go polish my extensive collection of Pradas and Pearls. Denim wear is growing too. I was very busy exiting the other evil site and my wardrobe took a beating.

Hail to all the Banana Heads!!!! too[end quote]

Today 
[quote TuesFlight11]

Oh, missyx, shes part of the new group here called, The Oasis. SS told me so. The chickens have come home to roost.

Missyx - you go by Susan, correct? [end quote]

Today 
[quote KPG] 
The chickens went home to roost on The Oasis. Will wonders never cease. Of course, they are leaving some of the gaggle behind. [end quote]

Come to your own conclusions ladies, but there are 3 people in 1 here. Cherf, Tuesflight11, &KPG

I am tired of her lies and BS


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

> Oh, missyx, shes part of the new group here called, The Oasis. SS told me so. The chickens have come home to roost.
> 
> Missyx - you go by Susan, correct?


Yep, that's me. I've been a member of Ravelry since 2011 but never felt the desire to join any of the political groups--until now, of course. Gave in to the temptation to post just once on the rightie thread there (one of you had misidentified the author of a children's book), then realized that I wanted no contact whatsoever and deleted it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yep, that's me. I've been a member of Ravelry since 2011 but never felt the desire to join any of the political groups--until now, of course. Gave in to the temptation to post just once on the rightie thread there (one of them had misidentified the author of a children's book), then realized that I wanted no contact with them whatsoever and deleted it.


Susan, I as quoting Tuesflight11 . I was wondering where you have been. I have missed you around here. I didn't mean to give up your id there here in KP. I was just proving my point that KPG is a lying bag of wind. Please read my entire post above.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Susan, I as quoting Tuesflight11 . I as wondering where you have been. I have missed you around here. I didn't mean to give up your id there, I was just proving my point that KPG is a lying bag of wind. Please read my entire post above.


That's OK--I realized after checking that Tuesflight made the comment, but no matter. The righties have zeroed in on the new group and are trying to strong arm their way in--guess they can't bear to be excluded!
I've missed you and the gals here, but gosh I realized (finally!) that addressing the righties in the KP threads was a complete waste of time. It would be easier to hold a meaningful conversation with a concrete sidewalk. I've had it!--they're 100% hopeless and always have been.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> That's OK--I realized after checking that Tuesflight made the comment, but no matter. The righties have zeroed in on the new group and are trying to strong arm their way in--guess they can't bear to be excluded!
> I've missed you and the gals here, but gosh I realized (finally!) that addressing the righties in the KP threads was a complete waste of time. It would be easier to hold a meaningful conversation with a concrete sidewalk. I've had it!--they're 100% hopeless and always have been.


I hear you loud and clear, but we do have fun! Hang tight I have another one for you!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I hear you loud and clear, but we do have fun! Hang tight I have another one for you!


Another what?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

[quoteKPG] June 24, 2013

Good idea. Keep the new group a secret here so Freedom Fries won't find you guys on the public forum over there.

That's showing 'em!

BTW: Don't waste your timing learning how to ban Righties and Conservatives who you believe will stalk your group. They don't care and wouldn't bother doing same [end quote]

And who was the first to stalk the group? KPG/TuesFlight11/Cherf.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> [quoteKPG} June 24, 2013
> 
> Good idea. Keep the new group a secret here so Freedom Fries won't find you guys on the public forum over there.
> 
> ...


The first...and definitely not the last! Guess they just can't resist our wit and charm.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Another what?


Another lie by the 3 headed TM.

You are right, they will follow you and harass you guys over there. SS can block them if she knows how.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Okay ladies, I am sick of KPG's lying. she denies she is Cherf or TuesFlight11 on Rav.
> 
> Read: [quote TuesFlight11]
> Hail to the Queen! Another Royal Banana Head reporting for duty! Hi, everyone, Im xxxxxx xxxxxxx, formerly known as Cherf on KP. I believe I was kicked off KP last night as I was just finishing up my dirty work over there making sure to hold the fort and making contact with all the Banana Heads to help them arrive here to the Courtyard of our Queen! I believe I was able to round us all up before getting myself the boot; wanted to do both actually!
> ...


Of course KPG/Cherf/tuesflight is all the same person. She can be recognized by her arrogance and writing style--among other things.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Another lie by the 3 headed TM.


Multiple heads is right...seems the government is wasting its time with those traditional-style guillotines! 

Time for bed...bazinga ladies!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Multiple heads is right...seems the government is wasting its time with those traditional-style guillotines!
> 
> Time for bed...bazinga ladies!


Good night Susan. Sweet dreams!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

time for bed for me too. I have Brynn in the AM

Bazinga!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You and me and a lot of others. I look forward to it.



BrattyPatty said:


> I wonder where they got the idea that we lefties would be leaving KP? Because 1 person wants to start a new group over there doesn't exactly mean that we are leaving. Can we enjoy more than 1 forum? I think so.
> Simple minded folk they are!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Traitor and dupe. I look forward to finding out who's really behind this.



BrattyPatty said:


> I am thinking of the Snowden escapade. Hero or traitor?
> Thoughts?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

General consensus is that he is in Russian airport. Putin tried to say he is not on Russian soil and playing Cold War mind games. I think Putin is a despicable little character.



BrattyPatty said:


> I thought I heard that Putin would not send him back to the US. The baby was crying at the same time that I heard parts of the reports. Is it true?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Super sleuthing. You are a red-haired Watson.



BrattyPatty said:


> Okay ladies, I am sick of KPG's lying. she denies she is Cherf or TuesFlight11 on Rav.
> 
> Read: [quote TuesFlight11]
> Hail to the Queen! Another Royal Banana Head reporting for duty! Hi, everyone, Im xxxxxx xxxxxxx, formerly known as Cherf on KP. I believe I was kicked off KP last night as I was just finishing up my dirty work over there making sure to hold the fort and making contact with all the Banana Heads to help them arrive here to the Courtyard of our Queen! I believe I was able to round us all up before getting myself the boot; wanted to do both actually!
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Boy, Surf/KFC/Mon911 is proving she's more intent on blowing her horn than keeping secrets. Dim, fortunately. Outwitting her is easy.



BrattyPatty said:


> Okay ladies, I am sick of KPG's lying. she denies she is Cherf or TuesFlight11 on Rav.
> 
> Read: [quote TuesFlight11]
> Hail to the Queen! Another Royal Banana Head reporting for duty! Hi, everyone, Im xxxxxx xxxxxxx, formerly known as Cherf on KP. I believe I was kicked off KP last night as I was just finishing up my dirty work over there making sure to hold the fort and making contact with all the Banana Heads to help them arrive here to the Courtyard of our Queen! I believe I was able to round us all up before getting myself the boot; wanted to do both actually!
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Same conclusion here Susan.



susanmos2000 said:


> That's OK--I realized after checking that Tuesflight made the comment, but no matter. The righties have zeroed in on the new group and are trying to strong arm their way in--guess they can't bear to be excluded!
> I've missed you and the gals here, but gosh I realized (finally!) that addressing the righties in the KP threads was a complete waste of time. It would be easier to hold a meaningful conversation with a concrete sidewalk. I've had it!--they're 100% hopeless and always have been.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

KFC requires attention but I suggest we put her in the deep fryer and let her feel the heat.



BrattyPatty said:


> [quoteKPG] June 24, 2013
> 
> Good idea. Keep the new group a secret here so Freedom Fries won't find you guys on the public forum over there.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga ladies. I'll be busy tomorrow. Catch up later gators.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

All of you are wrong again! KFC is not Cherf! Funny girls! This is getting better all the.

Your group on Ravelry will be found easily, but I'm not interested!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

I've not posted on this thread before, but share your LOLL values. Has anyone seen the thread on kp about the Australian PM knitting? And the comment from kiwiannie? What in the heck does she mean?


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

msusanc said:


> I've not posted on this thread before, but share your LOLL values. Has anyone seen the thread on kp about the Australian PM knitting? And the comment from kiwiannie? What in the heck does she mean?


Welcome! I saw that comment earlier and have absolutely no idea!
You will see/read MANY comments that will give you that same reaction.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> All of you are wrong again! KFC is not Cherf! Funny girls! This is getting better all the.
> 
> Your group on Ravelry will be found easily, but I'm not interested!


Neither am I Janeway. Have fun!


----------



## Nana Ivie (Apr 12, 2011)

What a great day for our country! Supreme Court came through with decisions that will truly make couples in 12 states equal to confirm their love for each other in marriage. Now 38 states to go.
(The opinion of a 77 year old straight lady.)


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nana Ivie said:


> What a great day for our country! Supreme Court came through with decisions that will truly make couples in 12 states equal to confirm their love for each other in marriage. Now 38 states to go.
> (The opinion of a 77 year old straight lady.)


Whoo Hoo!!! Thanks for sharing Nana Ivie!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Nana Ivie said:


> What a great day for our country! Supreme Court came through with decisions that will truly make couples in 12 states equal to confirm their love for each other in marriage. Now 38 states to go.
> (The opinion of a 77 year old straight lady.)


Right back at you from a 55 year straight lady! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Seriously, it is about time - one of the proudest days in US history.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> The first...and definitely not the last! Guess they just can't resist our wit and charm.


We've been found over on the other side, but I am watching like a hawk for unwelcome guests. I should never have said a single word publically in the first place. oh well, live and learn.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Truer words were never spoken. Thanks for what you've said. Many humans are capable of enjoying many things at the same time. I can't imagine anyone who enjoys any topic on KP would consider changing their involvements.


BrattyPatty said:


> I wonder where they got the idea that we lefties would be leaving KP? Because 1 person wants to start a new group over there doesn't exactly mean that we are leaving. Can we enjoy more than 1 forum? I think so.
> Simple minded folk they are!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Stay safe, Medusa. Storms can be brutal!


----------



## Heiwa (Jun 21, 2013)

Nana Ivie said:


> What a great day for our country! Supreme Court came through with decisions that will truly make couples in 12 states equal to confirm their love for each other in marriage. Now 38 states to go.
> (The opinion of a 77 year old straight lady.)


It was so good to hear that decision, yes!! 20 years ago one of my sons handed me a letter before leaving for his part-time job, telling us that he was gay and that he hoped we would still love him. It sounds silly now, but my first thought was: oh no, maybe I shouldn't have taught him how to crochet? (This was on a rainy day in Munich when he was 5, during a visit to my parents.) My second thought was that I hoped his life would not be too difficult and that he would find happiness. I still keep that letter in my purse and wouldn't want to change a hair on his head. I do wish he would have continued to crochet but he never progressed beyond chains.

I found this forum via Smoking and Obamacare (quit 20 months ago) and have enjoyed the witty liberal postings there and here. Realize each day that there is so much I don't know, i.e. schtik - didn't realize it came from the German word Stueck; I was inspired to read up about Einstein, his God Letter showing he did not believe in a personal God and of his leanings towards a socialistic society serving the needs of the people and not the other way around; learned about Godwin's Law (so funny!) and also about the Dunning-Kruger Effect. Thanks everyone!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

msusanc said:


> I've not posted on this thread before, but share your LOLL values. Has anyone seen the thread on kp about the Australian PM knitting? And the comment from kiwiannie? What in the heck does she mean?


I think that the Australian Liberal Party isn't a real progressive party, but I have to look it up. I think it's right-leaning. Nothing to do with the liberal or progressive movement in the US. Any Australian reading this can chime in.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Nana Ivie said:


> What a great day for our country! Supreme Court came through with decisions that will truly make couples in 12 states equal to confirm their love for each other in marriage. Now 38 states to go.
> (The opinion of a 77 year old straight lady.)


How can this be good when the Bible says it is a sin. Are you throwing out religion.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> How can this be good when the Bible says it is a sin. Are you throwing out religion.


Meerkat
Our government doesn't run on Biblical commandments. This is a legal matter.


----------



## sillygoose (Jun 26, 2013)

This is a good day for America. Aren't we all created in God's image?


Meerkat said:


> How can this be good when the Bible says it is a sin. Are you throwing out religion.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Susanmos2000
No doubt a lot of what the righties post here is without value but my mail shows that A LOT of People look in and never post and that is of value. Exposing how the right malfunctions is important.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

sillygoose said:


> This is a good day for America. Aren't we all created in God's image?


sillygoose
according to the Bible we are but you know, the holy rollers are very selective, this just happens a part they ignore.
A great day for sure and many more of those to come.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> The first...and definitely not the last! Guess they just can't resist our wit and charm.


susanmos2000
we are their lifeline to the outside world. Remarkable that they even have electricity.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

msusanc said:


> I've not posted on this thread before, but share your LOLL values. Has anyone seen the thread on kp about the Australian PM knitting? And the comment from kiwiannie? What in the heck does she mean?


msusanc
Welcome, have not seen the thread but will check it out. Thank you. 
Just checked it. Sounds like she may be confused.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> [quoteKPG] June 24, 2013
> 
> Good idea. Keep the new group a secret here so Freedom Fries won't find you guys on the public forum over there.
> 
> ...


Why don't you want Freedom Fries on your site on Ravelry.. Hay, Freedom the new site is Oasis on Ravelry! Have fun!

You won't have to ban me as I'm not interested to your new site. No, no, no!

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :hunf: :mrgreen: :hunf: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Why don't you want Freedom Fries on your site on Ravelry.. Hay, Freedom the new site is Oasis on Ravelry! Have fun!
> 
> You won't have to ban me as I'm not interested to your new site. No, no, no!
> 
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :hunf: :mrgreen: :hunf: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


What in God's name are you talking about? Hitting the booze again tonite, Janey?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> msusanc
> Welcome, have not seen the thread but will check it out. Thank you.
> Just checked it. Sounds like she may be confused.


Huck, I tried to answer this earlier. The Australian Liberal Party doesn't have anything to do with what we think of as "liberal" in the US. It's a right-leaning political party.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Huck, I tried to answer this earlier. The Australian Liberal Party doesn't have anything to do with what we think of as "liberal" in the US. It's a right-leaning political party.


alcameron
Thank you for educating me. I am always eager to increase my horizon. I am learning about Australia from some Australians in an other thread. Very interesting political system they have.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

I do not have time to say much here today, as I am on a 15 minute computer in the library. Hi to all and did you jump up and down in delight for Planned Parenthood's success in Texas....maybe time sensitive success..how can Texasans get rid of Perry?

Sad, sad, sad about the Supreme court's decision on voting rights...is the majority there out of touch with reality or what??????


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I do not have time to say much here today, as I am on a 15 minute computer in the library. Hi to all and did you jump up and down in delight for Planned Parenthood's success in Texas....maybe time sensitive success..how can Texasans get rid of Perry?
> 
> Sad, sad, sad about the Supreme court's decision on voting rights...is the majority there out of touch with reality or what??????


HI peacegoddess! 
Very happy about the decision for Texas. The Supreme Court decision will only make those who were slighted more determined to make their vote count.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes, awesome job in Texas. Standing and talking with no breaks is what the senate in Washington should have to do. Perry was going to call another special session so the Democrats have a real fight on their hands. 
The minute the decision on voting rights was announced, a lot of southern states started to introduce their new bills for voter ID etc. What is the matter with people, that they think it is ok to do this. They always have an excuse and will never admit their real motive, but everyone knows what it is.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> I do not have time to say much here today, as I am on a 15 minute computer in the library. Hi to all and did you jump up and down in delight for Planned Parenthood's success in Texas....maybe time sensitive success..how can Texasans get rid of Perry?
> 
> Sad, sad, sad about the Supreme court's decision on voting rights...is the majority there out of touch with reality or what??????


peacegoddess
Good to see you, look in more often.
Absolutely delighted with the results of the valiant effort of Rep. Wendy Davis in Texas. Thanks to the brilliant Democrats keeping the Republicans in check and thanks to the people in the Gallery enduring with Ms. Davis. The Voting Rights Act decision is regrettable but we are used to setbacks only to
advance further by sure determination. Once we set out to accomplish something, we emerge triumphant.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> Yes, awesome job in Texas. Standing and talking with no breaks is what the senate in Washington should have to do. Perry was going to call another special session so the Democrats have a real fight on their hands.
> The minute the decision on voting rights was announced, a lot of southern states started to introduce their new bills for voter ID etc. What is the matter with people, that they think it is ok to do this. They always have an excuse and will never admit their real motive, but everyone knows what it is.


NJG
Yes, Rep. Wendy Davis is quite a trooper. Try to stand just 1 hour in one place and you get an inkling of what 13 hours are like. No matter how hard the Republicans try to keep us from voting, we WILL find ways to vote. We just have to work even harder. Not a big deal for us. Don't we always go after what others want to deny us?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

KFG is Cherf is Tuesday911. Any trolls identified will not be accepted into the group. Everyone is just getting familiar with a new site.



Janeway said:


> All of you are wrong again! KFC is not Cherf! Funny girls! This is getting better all the.
> 
> Your group on Ravelry will be found easily, but I'm not interested!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Meerkat
> Our government doesn't run on Biblical commandments. This is a legal matter.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Nana Ivie said:


> What a great day for our country! Supreme Court came through with decisions that will truly make couples in 12 states equal to confirm their love for each other in marriage. Now 38 states to go.
> (The opinion of a 77 year old straight lady.)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Straight Grandmother of 5


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Others think differently.



Meerkat said:


> How can this be good when the Bible says it is a sin. Are you throwing out religion.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Straight Grandmother of 5


Nana Ivie
damemary

Straight and happy as a Mockingbird at Sun-up and Sun-down.
Listen to one every day, what a happy song it sings and I am tuning in.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Others think differently.


damemary
Does not the Bible say: "In the image of God......"? What are these folks reading I wonder. They seem to be missing all of the important points in the Holy Book.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> I do not have time to say much here today, as I am on a 15 minute computer in the library. Hi to all and did you jump up and down in delight for Planned Parenthood's success in Texas....maybe time sensitive success..how can Texasans get rid of Perry?
> 
> Sad, sad, sad about the Supreme court's decision on voting rights...is the majority there out of touch with reality or what??????


The filibuster was AWESOME. However, Perry spoke today at a right to life convention in Dallas, I believe. He attempted (in his usual inept fashion) to skewer her, attacking on a very personal level. He said, in effect, that Wendy Davis should be ashamed of herself and her stance on this issue didn't make sense because, "after all, she had he oldest child as an unwedded teen mother and look what she's accomplished." Also insinuated that she herself was an unplanned, unwanted pregnancy since she came "from VERY humble" beginnings and if her mother had had an abortion, she wouldn't be here, that in spite of her humble beginnings, she has achieved so much, that her birth is proof of why abortion should be abolished.

Rick Perry is an embarrassment.

I am hoping that Wendy Davis may be the next Ann Richards (one of my heroes). Wendy was asked if she would run for Perry's office in 2014. She said (in so many words) that she is contemplating it.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> Does not the Bible say: "In the image of God......"? What are these folks reading I wonder. They seem to be missing all of the important points in the Holy Book.


Bible also says do not judge lest you be judged. So happy that DOMA has been overturned and that Prop 8 has had the teeth knocked out of it. I always thought DOMA was some of the dumbest legislation ever passed. I also know it was passed by Clinton and was a compromise.

I'm a straight woman in her 50s and I am straight as an arrow.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I am very impressed with Wendy Davis and very unimpressed with Rick Perry. I hope very much to have an opportunity to vote for Wendy on a national level one day. She's earned my vote.



Mercygirl76 said:


> The filibuster was AWESOME. However, Perry spoke today at a right to life convention in Dallas, I believe. He attempted (in his usual inept fashion) to skewer her, attacking on a very personal level. He said, in effect, that Wendy Davis should be ashamed of herself and her stance on this issue didn't make sense because, "after all, she had he oldest child as an unwedded teen mother and look what she's accomplished." Also insinuated that she herself was an unplanned, unwanted pregnancy since she came "from VERY humble" beginnings and if her mother had had an abortion, she wouldn't be here, that in spite of her humble beginnings, she has achieved so much, that her birth is proof of why abortion should be abolished.
> 
> Rick Perry is an embarrassment.
> 
> I am hoping that Wendy Davis may be the next Ann Richards (one of my heroes). Wendy was asked if she would run for Perry's office in 2014. She said (in so many words) that she is contemplating it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

RICK PERRY: what a jewel he is. Of course it is well known that he is a no brainer and has been bought into his job over and over. Wonder if his pants are lined with Nettles, he just cannot stand still while speaking and makes the weirdest movements. 

Shame he has none. I guess he and his flock liked it when kids had to get married at 13 and 14 because the activities behind the barn were unstoppable and having a child out of wedlock was prevented by gun - the order of those days were Gunshot-Weddings. Oh those good old days.
Congratulations to Ms. Davis. Accomplishments she has many. Her future is bright and no doubt her support will grow.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I thought this is right on topic with a few discussions around here.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No thanks. I'm trying to avoid headaches.



alcameron said:


> If you haven't read the cheap, pornographic poetry on the "Smoking and Obamacare" thread, check it out. It was posted by mommee and she attributed it to a post by Dr, Eowyn.
> 
> This is the website of Dr. Eowyn, the family practice MD from whom mommee posted the filth supposedly written by a young Obama. It was complete with analysis by "therapists." If anyone wants to read a truly biased, radical viewpoint on a variety of issues, check it out.
> 
> http://fellowshipofminds.wordpress.com/


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I tried. Couldn't do it.



BrattyPatty said:


> Just read it. What a horrible site! It's downright scary!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I thought this is right on topic with a few discussions around here.


Bratty Patty
T H A N K Y O U. That should make all very clear, we shall find out.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bravo Patty & Huck.



Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> T H A N K Y O U. That should make all very clear, we shall find out.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I tried. Couldn't do it.


alcameron
I understand.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I tried. Couldn't do it.


damemary
Oh such Christianity. 
I ALWAYS read everything even such filth, it gives me an insight into the publisher and it pays to know one's opponent well. I might throw up doing so but I see that as weight loss. They sure keep me slim and trim.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I thought this is right on topic with a few discussions around here.


Bratty; When discussing the Bible, quote the BIBLE, and do not mock God as you have done.

Leviticus 18:22  "Do not practice homosexuality, having sex with another man as with a woman. It is a detestable sin." (NLT)

Leviticus 20:13  If a man has sexual relations with a man as one does with a woman, both of them have done what is detestable. They are to be put to death; their blood will be on their own heads.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are much more Christian than I.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> Oh such Christianity.
> I ALWAYS read everything even such filth, it gives me an insight into the publisher and it pays to know one's opponent well. I might throw up doing so but I see that as weight loss. They sure keep me slim and trim.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

blah, blah.

Loved the picture, Patty!



knitpresentgifts said:


> Bratty; When discussing the Bible, quote the BIBLE, and do not mock God as you have done.
> 
> Leviticus 18:22  "Do not practice homosexuality, having sex with another man as with a woman. It is a detestable sin." (NLT)
> 
> Leviticus 20:13  If a man has sexual relations with a man as one does with a woman, both of them have done what is detestable. They are to be put to death; their blood will be on their own heads.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Bratty; When discussing the Bible, quote the BIBLE, and do not mock God as you have done.
> 
> Leviticus 18:22  "Do not practice homosexuality, having sex with another man as with a woman. It is a detestable sin." (NLT)
> 
> Leviticus 20:13  If a man has sexual relations with a man as one does with a woman, both of them have done what is detestable. They are to be put to death; their blood will be on their own heads.


knitpresengifts
you sure go for the juicy parts of the Bible, don't you! 
I find it so interesting that the writers of such issues were so familiar with such subjects. I guess it was the Twitter of their times to let others know their lifestyle and speaking out against it made them less suspect. Sneaky folks they were.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Bratty; When discussing the Bible, quote the BIBLE, and do not mock God as you have done.
> 
> Leviticus 18:22  "Do not practice homosexuality, having sex with another man as with a woman. It is a detestable sin." (NLT)
> 
> Leviticus 20:13  If a man has sexual relations with a man as one does with a woman, both of them have done what is detestable. They are to be put to death; their blood will be on their own heads.


Thank you for showing the truth from the Bible and not something made up by the Demos.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

damemary said:


> blah, blah.
> 
> Loved the picture, Patty!


Are you a poor sheep?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The same Bible has opposing quotes on many topics. What is the explanation for that?



Meerkat said:


> Thank you for showing the truth from the Bible and not something made up by the Demos.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bahh, bahh and blah, blah is different in meaning and spelling. Was that supposed to be a poor attempt at a joke? Am I supposed to snort or something?



Meerkat said:


> Are you a poor sheep?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga. Soon.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huck, don't you think that even then most people knew why they were compelled to speak out? Methinks they protested too much.



Huckleberry said:


> knitpresengifts
> you sure go for the juicy parts of the Bible, don't you!
> I find it so interesting that the writers of such issues were so familiar with such subjects. I guess it was the Twitter of their times to let others know their lifestyle and speaking out against it made them less suspect. Sneaky folks they were.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> The same Bible has opposing quotes on many topics. What is the explanation for that?


You're wrong. The Bible does not have opposing quotes.

You don't understand what you read; what's the explanation for that?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Thank you for showing the truth from the Bible and not something made up by the Demos.


You're welcome. I think you meant Dumbos!

The Libs in this thread can't face, speak, admit, handle nor live the Truth. Nor do they know the Bible very well.

They like to quote a verse they think applies, yet they don't know the context and get it wrong every time.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I like the expression that's been around for a while: "I'm Straight But Not Narrow" . (Also like "We're Here, We're Queer and We're Not Going Away"...


Mercygirl76 said:


> Bible also says do not judge lest you be judged. So happy that DOMA has been overturned and that Prop 8 has had the teeth knocked out of it. I always thought DOMA was some of the dumbest legislation ever passed. I also know it was passed by Clinton and was a compromise.
> 
> I'm a straight woman in her 50s and I am straight as an arrow.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

KPG knows it all....in his/her/its opinion....and there is no other opinion possible. I wonder why everyone doesn't bow down before him.



knitpresentgifts said:


> You're wrong. The Bible does not have opposing quotes.
> 
> You don't understand what you read; what's the explanation for that?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's right. Insults will convince them all.



knitpresentgifts said:


> You're welcome. I think you meant Dumbos!
> 
> The Libs in this thread can't face, speak, admit, handle nor live the Truth. Nor do they know the Bible very well.
> 
> They like to quote a verse they think applies, yet they don't know the context and get it wrong every time.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> The same Bible has opposing quotes on many topics. What is the explanation for that?


damemary
the Bble is full of contradictons and that keeps it in circulation. When you put 66 different books into one then translate that one hundreds of times, what do you get? A Cornocopia of misinformation.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> That's right. Insults will convince them all.


knitpresentgifts
oh you are so full of stuff, the honeywagon must come to empty you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Huck, don't you think that even then most people knew why they were compelled to speak out? Methinks they protested too much.


damemary
You thinketh well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> KPG knows it all....in his/her/its opinion....and there is no other opinion possible. I wonder why everyone doesn't bow down before him.


If you had proof I'm wrong in anything I post you would post a correction. You don't 'cause you don't.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> If you had proof I'm wrong in anything I post you would post a correction. You don't 'cause you don't.


knitpresentgifts
You want us to fill the pages with corrections?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I would add a "cornucopia of misinformation" quoted selectively as Truth.

Ps. I love your vocabulary and diction....but I have been chastised for it. Don't mind it a bit.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> the Bible is full of contradictons and that keeps it in circulation. When you put 66 different books into one then translate that one hundreds of times, what do you get? A Cornocopia of misinformation.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

KPG posts are filled with opinion and insults. Therefore there is nothing to refute.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

"You don't cause you don't." 

I don't even wonder what that means, but I do give it a hearty laugh. :XD: :XD:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You're welcome. I think you meant Dumbos!
> 
> The Libs in this thread can't face, speak, admit, handle nor live the Truth. Nor do they know the Bible very well.
> 
> They like to quote a verse they think applies, yet they don't know the context and get it wrong every time.


If you knew the Bible as well as you quote it, you'd be a much better Christian. Quotes do not a Christian make.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You're welcome. I think you meant Dumbos!
> 
> The Libs in this thread can't face, speak, admit, handle nor live the Truth. Nor do they know the Bible very well.
> 
> They like to quote a verse they think applies, yet they don't know the context and get it wrong every time.


What is the Truth? Your interpretation of the bible? Which version?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> What is the Truth? Your interpretation of the bible? Which version?


peacegoddess I think TM also assumes that if you are not an American or not a Christian your opinion counts for nothing. I didn't think Christians were supposed to act so superior. I bet he even does the church lady superior dance with lakelady. She has a real high opinion of herself too. They only make themselves look stupid by having their bible quotes on every post they make. Maybe they think their quotes are warding off evil from people who aren't like them. That sounds pretty primitive doesn't it?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> If you had proof I'm wrong in anything I post you would post a correction. You don't 'cause you don't.


You are always wrong TM and the joke is not on you. You are the joke. toujours l'imbecile, l'idiot


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Whatever suits Cherf's current purpose is her truth.

She's been banned from KP and returned. Ravelry has restricted her from the new site. Obviously her pronouncements are disdained. But she keeps flinging it wherever she can. Keep this in mind if you are one of her followers. Does it give you any pause at all?



peacegoddess said:


> What is the Truth? Your interpretation of the bible? Which version?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> KPG posts are filled with opinion and insults. Therefore there is nothing to refute.


damemary
You are not kidding. I as one according to some nut here live in an assisted living facility now and then, other times in a park, I am not a Citizen, then I am Illegal, accused of voting illegally, supposed to be someone-else, can well attest to the cornucopia of misinformation and insults. I guess that has become their Christian adventure. We know that the Bible is hard to understand but this stuff tops even that. I am always looking for the next accusation to surface. By the way their nutty stuff does never bother me, contraire, I bask in it. Love to show the nuts to the people who look in and even periodically will bring it into focus. Good study for the Shrinks.
Now some of these nuts have gone to Ravelry and are doing the same to some-one -else. So glad that Obamacare will soon be in force so that these mentally deranged get treatment.

Please friends, if I am lucky to get old, remove implements such as Computers from my surroundings so that at least I cannot expose my shortcomings to the world. That would be so embarrassing.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> If you had proof I'm wrong in anything I post you would post a correction. You don't 'cause you don't.


knitpresentgifts
read and you shall see an accumulation of your
idiotic postings. Be proud. I just love to remind you. Keep posting. Huck


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I would add a "cornucopia of misinformation" quoted selectively as Truth.
> 
> Ps. I love your vocabulary and diction....but I have been chastised for it. Don't mind it a bit.


damemary
the vocabulary of an "illegal immigrant living in assisted living and sometimes even in a Park", isn't it fabulous to see how such people progress beyond the others?
If you would unleash your vocabulary you would leave the "complainers" in the dust. You know they only pick on you because elevated vocabulary goes way over their heads. They are much better in understanding theyarnlady's kid stuff. It is such a pleasure to have educated people as you in my corner.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for the encouraging words. I'm just me. And I like me. You too.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> the vocabulary of an "illegal immigrant living in assisted living and sometimes even in a Park", isn't it fabulous to see how such people progress beyond the others?
> If you would unleash your vocabulary you would leave the "complainers" in the dust. You know they only pick on you because elevated vocabulary goes way over their heads. They are much better in understanding theyarnlady's kid stuff. It is such a pleasure to have educated people as you in my corner.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

damemary said:


> Thank you for the encouraging words. I'm just me. And I like me. You too.


Gee I never thought having fun was so wrong? Oh well to each his own.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Gee I never thought having fun was so wrong? Oh well to each his own.


theyarnlady
I have no problem with you having fun. What ever brightens your day, go for it. Picking on others for their higher class English was the intent of your post and that is what is not liked. 
Some of your dear friends go after every misprint (and I probably have many) showing up in our postings. 
Have a nice day and a pleasant Holiday and I wish you lots of fun. Huck.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> I have no problem with you having fun. What ever brightens your day, go for it. Picking on others for their higher class English was the intent of your post and that is what is not liked.
> Some of your dear friends go after every misprint (and I probably have many) showing up in our postings.
> Have a nice day and a pleasant Holiday and I wish you lots of fun. Huck.


But Huck Dame Mary pick on me first that is the only reason i made fun of what I do. Come on I didn't do it to be mean. Everyone makes mistake in spelling me more than others. I should use dictionary but get lazy. I have short term memory lost and that is why I should check it first.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Thank you for the encouraging words. I'm just me. And I like me. You too.


damemary
don't be shy to unmask your knowledge even knowing that it will sound like Shakespeare to many which they have rejected after the first paragraph because it was Greek to them. May I point out that there is absolutely nothing wrong with using plain English. It is a great language even in its simplest form. I am just making my initial statement because some folks have a great need to put down those who have progressed and are in command of a greater vocabulary.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> But Huck Dame Mary pick on me first that is the only reason i made fun of what I do. Come on I didn't do it to be mean. Everyone makes mistake in spelling me more than others. I should use dictionary but get lazy. I have short term memory lost and that is why I should check it first.


theyarnlady
be yourself, we know by now why you write the way you do and really don't mind. We just mind when you support those who try to diminish those who are writing in a more advanced or different style. Huck


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> But Huck Dame Mary pick on me first that is the only reason i made fun of what I do. Come on I didn't do it to be mean. Everyone makes mistake in spelling me more than others. I should use dictionary but get lazy. I have short term memory lost and that is why I should check it first.


Are you stuck in the 7th grade emotionally? "They did it first" add a whine sound to the quote.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Are you stuck in the 7th grade emotionally? "They did it first" add a whine sound to the quote.


I suppose one could appreciate the irony here:

those who so often bring out charges of hypocrisy don't see themselves when they dump on someone with a brain injury that has "wobbly spelling" when she chooses to use humour to deflect the put downs of her spelling rather than responding in the same tone that was used on her. Who is showing more maturity??


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Actually I am a firm believer in concise diction. I'm going to try harder.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> don't be shy to unmask your knowledge even knowing that it will sound like Shakespeare to many which they have rejected after the first paragraph because it was Greek to them. May I point out that there is absolutely nothing wrong with using plain English. It is a great language even in its simplest form. I am just making my initial statement because some folks have a great need to put down those who have progressed and are in command of a greater vocabulary.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I suppose one could appreciate the irony here:
> 
> those who so often bring out charges of hypocrisy don't see themselves when they dump on someone with a brain injury that has "wobbly spelling" when she chooses to use humour to deflect the put downs of her spelling rather than responding in the same tone that was used on her. Who is showing more maturity??


I did not see it as humor and there is a massive amount of "They did it first" all over these threads. And where did I use the word hypocrisy?

I take the time to check my spelling after another poster corrected me. I understand that fingers go faster than brains sometimes and so now I check.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I did not see it as humor and there is a massive amount of "They did it first" all over these threads. And where did I use the word hypocrisy?
> 
> I take the time to check my spelling after another poster corrected me. I understand that fingers go faster than brains sometimes and so now I check.


peacegoddess Kitty likes to pop in to express her disapproval when she thinks one of her own is being "attacked". If she knew yarnie's history she would know that yarnie plays the brain injury card when it is convenient for her. She gives as good as she gets and if she starts feeling uncomfortable it's her ace in the hole. Lot's of us have the medical difficulties she does but we don't use it as an excuse to be nasty when we feel like it. Kitty you may do well to lighten up and mind your own business. yarnie does not need your help. She takes very good care of herself without your assistance.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> I did not see it as humor and there is a massive amount of "They did it first" all over these threads. And where did I use the word hypocrisy?
> 
> I take the time to check my spelling after another poster corrected me. I understand that fingers go faster than brains sometimes and so now I check.


peacegoddess
some of us have to check spelling continuously, the keyboard is slower than the fingers and words get scrambled all the time. Should leave it scrambled sometime, it is a hoot. Can keep one busy to decipher.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> peacegoddess Kitty likes to pop in to express her disapproval when she thinks one of her own is being "attacked". If she knew yarnie's history she would know that yarnie plays the brain injury card when it is convenient for her. She gives as good as she gets and if she starts feeling uncomfortable it's her ace in the hole. Lot's of us have the medical difficulties she does but we don't use it as an excuse to be nasty when we feel like it. Kitty you may do well to lighten up and mind your own business. yarnie does not need your help. She takes very good care of herself without your assistance.


Hello Cheeky
always a pleasure to see you. I totally agree, Yarnie is no Wallflower. She sure can dish it out with shovels in both hands.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Hello Cheeky
> always a pleasure to see you. I totally agree, Yarnie is no Wallflower. She sure can dish it out with shovels in both hands.


Hello Huck is that a new sock you knitted?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Hello Huck is that a new sock you knitted?


Cheeky Blighter
Yes, the latest pair finished today. These are double-knit. One Sock inside the other. My first try at that. Had not knitted Socks in many years and now whatever yarn I have left over from other projects I knit Socks. Sometimes they are for dolls and so small that I use Toothpicks as knitting needles. The embellishments on the Pullover of my prev. Avatar were knitted with Toothpicks. My knitting machine was delivered yesterday and that should keep me busy. Hope I can show some creations made on it soon. I have an excellent teacher in our knitting group.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Good afternoon, ladies. I know a lot of you are calling Edward Snowden a traitor, but I for one am very thankful to him for exposing these particular activities of the NSA and others:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/30/nsa-leaks-us-bugging-european-allies


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Good afternoon, ladies. I know a lot of you are calling Edward Snowden a traitor, but I for one am very thankful to him for exposing these particular activities of the NSA and others:
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/30/nsa-leaks-us-bugging-european-allies


He is not a traitor to my way of thinking.....but I have a different perspective on the traditional neo liberal and neo conservative political thinking here in the U S and I think also for some in the UK.....yes?


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> He is not a traitor to my way of thinking.....but I have a different perspective on the traditional neo liberal and neo conservative political thinking here in the U S and I think also for some in the UK.....yes?


Indeed. I am so sick and tired of the hypocrisy and dirty tricks of people who are meant to be working for us "in our best interests". Why on earth are they spying on their allies?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Indeed. I am so sick and tired of the hypocrisy and dirty tricks of people who are meant to be working for us "in our best interests". Why on earth are they spying on their allies?


That's a very good question!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Peacegoddess--good to see you here. Hope you can stick around for awhile.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hi ladies!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hi ladies!


Hi back. Haven't seen some of you in awhile but now my dryer is buzzing at me!
Later


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi Patty and other lovely ladies. How is everything going with my friends? It is pretty humid here and is almost unbearable. We have been stuck in this weather pattern for over 10 days. Yucky!

I hope everyone is well and will have a wonderful 4th of July!!! I will be walking in my town's annual road race 5:30. I will help at the registration booth at 4:00 to race time. It should be lots of fun and I am really looking forward to the excitement. I might even my stay to listen to music and watch some fireworks after the race.

Now, they only issue I have is- do I want to decorate my walker, too? Hahaha!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

As for Snowden, do we know what he has encoded? I smell a rat here. I think that he spent too little time gathering so much info, then taking off to Hong Kong and Russia.
If you take an oath to protect and keep classified the info you are working on and then break that oath and steal the info is traitorous.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> As for Snowden, do we know what he has encoded? I smell a rat here. I think that he spent too little time gathering so much info, then taking off to Hong Kong and Russia.
> If you take an oath to protect and keep classified the info you are working on and then break that oath and steal the info is traitorous.


I agree Patty, If you have info you believe everyone needs to hear, then stay in the US and face the music. I hate it that he is in hiding and also the places that he chose to hide in. I think he is a traitor.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> As for Snowden, do we know what he has encoded? I smell a rat here. I think that he spent too little time gathering so much info, then taking off to Hong Kong and Russia.
> If you take an oath to protect and keep classified the info you are working on and then break that oath and steal the info is traitorous.


Bratty Patty
I agree with your take on this. Again, none of us want our government to abuse us and he should have known that and if he saw abuse he should have exposed it here, he would have had plenty of support and lots of Lawyers looking out for him.
IF he really found wrong, he could have become a Hero. His fleeing is very suspicious and doing much more harm than good.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

medusa said:


> Hi Patty and other lovely ladies. How is everything going with my friends? It is pretty humid here and is almost unbearable. We have been stuck in this weather pattern for over 10 days. Yucky!
> 
> I hope everyone is well and will have a wonderful 4th of July!!! I will be walking in my town's annual road race 5:30. I will help at the registration booth at 4:00 to race time. It should be lots of fun and I am really looking forward to the excitement. I might even my stay to listen to music and watch some fireworks after the race.
> 
> Now, they only issue I have is- do I want to decorate my walker, too? Hahaha!


medusa
show your decorating talent. Have fun.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I wonder how some people actually get elected to office such as the legitimate rape guy and now state Rep. Jody Laubenberg of Texas, who believes that the rape kit will give you an abortion. Where do they get this stuff from, must be their dreams.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/06/24/jodie-laubenberg-texas-rape_n_3493220.html


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

NJG said:


> I wonder how some people actually get elected to office such as the legitimate rape guy and now state Rep. Jody Laubenberg of Texas, who believes that the rape kit will give you an abortion. Where do they get this stuff from, must be their dreams.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/06/24/jodie-laubenberg-texas-rape_n_3493220.html


And then we have those wonderful men in Ohio who are trying to stop abortion before the egg is even fertilized by making it difficult to get birth control pills and IUD's. And more transvaginal ultrasounds!
Yup. The rape kit cleans out your insides.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> And then we have those wonderful men in Ohio who are trying to stop abortion before the egg is even fertilized by making it difficult to get birth control pills and IUD's. And more transvaginal ultrasounds!
> Yup. The rape kit cleans out your insides.


And in Montana they are voting on a bill that says anyone that is gay is a felon! 
The republicans make no sense. If you take birth control away will everyone just stop having sex? I don't think so.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> And then we have those wonderful men in Ohio who are trying to stop abortion before the egg is even fertilized by making it difficult to get birth control pills and IUD's. And more transvaginal ultrasounds!
> Yup. The rape kit cleans out your insides.


alcameron
makes one wonder why these freaks are so occupied with our private parts. Is that their pornography? Sure seems like it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> And in Montana they are voting on a bill that says anyone that is gay is a felon!
> The republicans make no sense. If you take birth control away will everyone just stop having sex? I don't think so.


NJG
Actually they want as many women as possible to reproduce so that the Republicans might have a chance to increase their membership down the road. I call that FORCED LABOR and we women must protest vehemently against it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Some of us feel that it is sometimes difficult to assign a label of 'ally.'

What about someone who is a citizen of an allied country, but training in tactics with a country known to be targeting your country for mayhem? What about a citizen of your country but engaging in such training? Procedures are in place for decisions to be overseen. Do we wait until hundreds have been maimed on the Metro before investigating those who are threatening violence? How do you feel?



aw9358 said:


> Indeed. I am so sick and tired of the hypocrisy and dirty tricks of people who are meant to be working for us "in our best interests". Why on earth are they spying on their allies?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree Patty.



BrattyPatty said:


> As for Snowden, do we know what he has encoded? I smell a rat here. I think that he spent too little time gathering so much info, then taking off to Hong Kong and Russia.
> If you take an oath to protect and keep classified the info you are working on and then break that oath and steal the info is traitorous.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> makes one wonder why these freaks are so occupied with our private parts. Is that their pornography? Sure seems like it.


It is almost scary Huck! But for Montana, it's not a surprise. Remember when the gay teen was tied to a fence and beaten to death? I don't know where these people feel it's fine to take away somebody else's rights or life, but don't dare mess with the constitution or gun laws! Please....
I am very leery about the new gun law in Mississippi. I see a disaster about to happen there.
So gays, vaginas, and voting supression are on their hit list now. What a group of crazed idiots!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> makes one wonder why these freaks are so occupied with our private parts. Is that their pornography? Sure seems like it.


It is almost scary Huck! But for Montana, it's not a surprise. Remember when the gay teen was tied to a fence and beaten to death? I don't know where these people feel it's fine to take away somebody else's rights or life, but don't dare mess with the constitution or gun laws! Please....
I am very leery about the new gun law in Mississippi. I see a disaster about to happen there.
So gays, vaginas, and voting supression are on their hit list now. What a group of crazed idiots! And now any Mississippian can carry a gun openly. Sounds like trouble. and old Dodge city.
My thought is this. If states want to break away from federal law and instate their own, then so be it. But they should pay back every dime that they received in federal funding to the US govt. If they don't want feds in their lives, then they should not receive anymore federal funding for anything.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> makes one wonder why these freaks are so occupied with our private parts. Is that their pornography? Sure seems like it.


From vaginal ultrasounds to newly instated sodomy laws. 
Sounds very perverse to me


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> And in Montana they are voting on a bill that says anyone that is gay is a felon!
> The republicans make no sense. If you take birth control away will everyone just stop having sex? I don't think so.


That is the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard NJG. Let's hope it gets thrown out along with the nuts who proposed the bill.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

damemary said:


> Some of us feel that it is sometimes difficult to assign a label of 'ally.'
> 
> What about someone who is a citizen of an allied country, but training in tactics with a country known to be targeting your country for mayhem? What about a citizen of your country but engaging in such training? Procedures are in place for decisions to be overseen. Do we wait until hundreds have been maimed on the Metro before investigating those who are threatening violence? How do you feel?


In that case, surely they should be targeting Saudi Arabia and not members of NATO and the European Union?

I am sick of the "If you've done nothing wrong, you've got nothing to hide" mentality. That is the mantra of totalitarianism.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Aren't these the guys who want government to stay out of our business? I say for them to mind their own.



BrattyPatty said:


> It is almost scary Huck! But for Montana, it's not a surprise. Remember when the gay teen was tied to a fence and beaten to death? I don't know where these people feel it's fine to take away somebody else's rights or life, but don't dare mess with the constitution or gun laws! Please....
> I am very leery about the new gun law in Mississippi. I see a disaster about to happen there.
> So gays, vaginas, and voting supression are on their hit list now. What a group of crazed idiots!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> It is almost scary Huck! But for Montana, it's not a surprise. Remember when the gay teen was tied to a fence and beaten to death? I don't know where these people feel it's fine to take away somebody else's rights or life, but don't dare mess with the constitution or gun laws! Please....
> I am very leery about the new gun law in Mississippi. I see a disaster about to happen there.
> So gays, vaginas, and voting supression are on their hit list now. What a group of crazed idiots! And now any Mississippian can carry a gun openly. Sounds like trouble. and old Dodge city.
> My thought is this. If states want to break away from federal law and instate their own, then so be it. But they should pay back every dime that they received in federal funding to the US govt. If they don't want feds in their lives, then they should not receive anymore federal funding for anything.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think we just need to agree to disagree. Thank you for your opinions.



aw9358 said:


> In that case, surely they should be targeting Saudi Arabia and not members of NATO and the European Union?
> 
> I am sick of the "If you've done nothing wrong, you've got nothing to hide" mentality. That is the mantra of totalitarianism.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

damemary said:


> I think we just need to agree to disagree. Thank you for your opinions.


Am I dismissed?
(Sorry, just Brit sarkiness)

It's a pity though, because I thought you wanted to discuss. I'm not attacking you personally just because we think differently about this (and I had all sorts of brilliant arguments, but you'll have to do without them now...)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

OK. I'll go for it. Your Brit sarkiness is charming.

I think you are being courted by the Guardian, which may have precipitated the case. How did Snowden get the job? Is three months enough time to find out what's going on? Or was he a plant....sent in by someone who knew the information that was wanted and how to get it out of there and into the hands of others? I think he's a stupe and a dupe. (There's some American slang for you.)

I believe that it is common for countries to spy on each other. Maybe it's a bit of the Cold War mindset....along with ducking under your desk to avoid a nuclear bomb.

I just think Snowden is hiding his true intentions and trying to save his butt and make some money of this deal. I hope he fails so the next 20-something won't try it. I don't see anything altruistic in this game.



aw9358 said:


> Am I dismissed?
> (Sorry, just Brit sarkiness)
> 
> It's a pity though, because I thought you wanted to discuss. I'm not attacking you personally just because we think differently about this (and I had all sorts of brilliant arguments, but you'll have to do without them now...)


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> That is the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard NJG. Let's hope it gets thrown out along with the nuts who proposed the bill.


Evidently the law has been on the books for some time and the this is a bill to repeal it. After a half-hour of emotional debate, both for and against the measure, the House voted 64-36 to endorse Senate Bill 107.

Quote from http://missoulian.com/news/local/montana-house-backs-repeal-of-law-criminalizing-gay-sex/article_0fd687d6-a177-11e2-8d86-0019bb2963f4.html

Twenty-five Republicans joined all 39 House Democrats to support the bill, which removes gay sex from the definition of the crime of deviate sexual relations, a felony that carries a penalty of up to 10 years in prison and a fine of $50,000.
Passage of SB107 would culminate more than 20 years of attempts by gay and lesbian activists and their supporters to repeal the law, which lumps gay sex in with sexual intercourse with an animal as criminal deviate sexual conduct.
A 1997 decision by the Montana Supreme Court declared the law unconstitutional and Montana prosecutors have not enforced it  but repeated attempts to repeal the law, until Tuesday, have been blocked primarily by Republicans in the Legislature.
Rep. Dave Hagstrom, R-Billings, said he was voting against the bill because gay sex cant reproduce people, and therefore is deviant behavior.

There is that sex with an animal thing again. What is wrong with these people?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This may be amusing. How will they try gays in a court of law? What exactly is the felony and how will they enforce it?



BrattyPatty said:


> That is the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard NJG. Let's hope it gets thrown out along with the nuts who proposed the bill.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm so disappointed Anne. I keep watching for your response. No sarcasm. Real discussion is so rare around here. Later.



damemary said:


> OK. I'll go for it. Your Brit sarkiness is charming.
> 
> I think you are being courted by the Guardian, which may have precipitated the case. How did Snowden get the job? Is three months enough time to find out what's going on? Or was he a plant....sent in by someone who knew the information that was wanted and how to get it out of there and into the hands of others? I think he's a stupe and a dupe. (There's some American slang for you.)
> 
> ...


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Regarding Montana Rep. Dave Hagstrom, R-Billings, said he was voting against the bill because gay sex cant reproduce people, and therefore is deviant behavior.

To me, sexs primary purpose is to produce people, he said. Sex that doesnt produce people is deviant. That doesnt mean its a problem. It just means its not doing its primary purpose.

Well darn, I produced "two people" so I guess I wasn't deviant all the time.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> It is almost scary Huck! But for Montana, it's not a surprise. Remember when the gay teen was tied to a fence and beaten to death? I don't know where these people feel it's fine to take away somebody else's rights or life, but don't dare mess with the constitution or gun laws! Please....
> I am very leery about the new gun law in Mississippi. I see a disaster about to happen there.
> So gays, vaginas, and voting supression are on their hit list now. What a group of crazed idiots! And now any Mississippian can carry a gun openly. Sounds like trouble. and old Dodge city.
> My thought is this. If states want to break away from federal law and instate their own, then so be it. But they should pay back every dime that they received in federal funding to the US govt. If they don't want feds in their lives, then they should not receive anymore federal funding for anything.


Bratty Patty
No Fed. oversight, no money, I go for that but I already can hear them when there is a disaster and the Fed. money does not roll in fast enough.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

NJG said:


> Regarding Montana Rep. Dave Hagstrom, R-Billings, said he was voting against the bill because gay sex cant reproduce people, and therefore is deviant behavior.
> 
> To me, sexs primary purpose is to produce people, he said. Sex that doesnt produce people is deviant. That doesnt mean its a problem. It just means its not doing its primary purpose.
> 
> Well darn, I produced "two people" so I guess I wasn't deviant all the time.


And every post-menopausal woman is a sex deviant! I didn't know!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

If there is a Country on this Earth not "tracking" what others "have in mind", that is a Country I do not want to live in. 
Obviously Putin is grateful to his Partner the USA, because whatever information we gather can benefit him as well. He is waving his finger at Snowden for very good reasons. I bet Snowden will be gone from Russia as soon as someone-else will put up with him.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They gotta call us something. Coming from them, sexual deviant is better than usual.



alcameron said:


> And every post-menopausal woman is a sex deviant! I didn't know!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You got it. Putin says he can stay.....IF....he stops flapping his lip. How will he become famous and make lots of money?

I think his options are disappearing fast. Lots of countries want to show their muscle by standing up to the big bad USA, but no one wants to really tick us off. They'll talk to him, but no one will give him the kind of deal he wants.



Huckleberry said:


> If there is a Country on this Earth not "tracking" what others "have in mind", that is a Country I do not want to live in.
> Obviously Putin is grateful to his Partner the USA, because whatever information we gather can benefit him as well. He is waving his finger at Snowden for very good reasons. I bet Snowden will be gone from Russia as soon as someone-else will put up with him.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I just saw that our French, Spanish, Portugese, and Italian allies all denied him airspace. The Pres of Bolivia is stuck in Austria because they believe that Snowden is on that plane with him.
He is crying outrage and that he is a man without a country. I guess he didn't think of that before he decided to betray his own country.
It looks bleaker and bleaker for him every day.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

So True!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> So True!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Looks like the Gov of Virginia is in hot water for ripping off the
people of Virginia. Normally, I would be appalled, but this sort of behaviour is so common among Rep. politicians these days.
He is accused of stealing items from the Governor's mansion among several other accusations. Taking bribes from a quack company who is trying to push a tobacco pill (snake oil) to the Virginians. What is wrong with these southern people?
See Rachel Maddow for more info on this.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Looks like the Gov of Virginia is in hot water for ripping off the
> people of Virginia. Normally, I would be appalled, but this sort of behaviour is so common among Rep. politicians these days.
> He is accused of stealing items from the Governor's mansion among several accusations. Taking bribes from a quack company who is trying to push a tobacco pill (snake oil) to the Virginians. What is wrong with these southern people?


This has been going on for awhile. He's wearing a gifted Rolex, too. And had his daughter's wedding reception chicken paid for by a "donor." 
Don't you wonder what the original transvaginal ultrasound governor is giving in return??


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I also heard the wedding dress was paid for by the state.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I also heard the wedding dress was paid for by the state.


I think all these republicans talking about welfare queens and food stamp abuse should start looking elsewhere for fraud and waste and dependency.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I think all these republicans talking about welfare queens and food stamp abuse should start looking elsewhere for fraud and waste and dependency.


The list goes on , al. You are absolutely right! As they damn and point fingers, they are lining their pockets.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Have to leave now. Bazinga! Have a great night ladies!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

At least two lovely Ladies, our First Lady Michelle Obama and former First Lady Laura Bush together are caring about the future of African Children. Girls will become better educated to have a life of freedom. I also applaud former President George W. Bush for working hard re. health care there.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Good evening, ladies. I have been reading some other threads and shocked by what some people post and believe. It is very disturbing how people can be so gullible. I will stick to more sane locations where there is more civility.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I think all these republicans talking about welfare queens and food stamp abuse should start looking elsewhere for fraud and waste and dependency.


You took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I just saw that our French, Spanish, Portugese, and Italian allies all denied him airspace. The Pres of Bolivia is stuck in Austria because they believe that Snowden is on that plane with him.
> He is crying outrage and that he is a man without a country. I guess he didn't think of that before he decided to betray his own country.
> It looks bleaker and bleaker for him every day.


I think it is an outrage that your European allies were "persuaded" into denying airspace to a plane carrying an elected President of another country.

I meant to reply to Damemary yesterday on this but ran out of brain space. She suggested I was being "courted" by the Guardian newspaper in the UK. Are you not being also courted by your media? The Guardian has always stood up for whistleblowers in all spheres, and Mr Snowden is no different.

The talk when he fled to Hong Kong was that he must be doing this to make money. He was already very well paid, so I don't think that was the motive.

He has been charged with espionage in the US. There is absolutely no evidence that he has passed any secrets to another country. What he has done is expose what your secret services are doing to its own citizens and to its own allies.

Dame made the point that they need to know about suspected terrorism in other countries. The embassies of your allies are not usually hotbeds of terrorism.

A few of you said that he should have stayed in the US to face the music. I don't think so. Do you think he would have got a fair trial, given the media and the influence of your intelligence services? Do you think we would even have known about it? He knew very well what his fate would be well before he decided to go to the press.

And, very briefly, because I'm writing this in anger and don't want to say something I will regret later, I think that this has shown, again, the huge sense of entitlement the US has over the rest of the world. Just the fact that your allies can be "persuaded" to divert the plane of the head of state of another country speaks volumes to me.

Finally, I don't want you to think that I am picking on your country especially. Our secret services and police are also engaged in some very dirty tricks that are equally outrageous. We just don't know their extent.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Once again, Anne, we see things differently. I think people and projects have been put at risk because of a traitor. $122,000 per year when you only work for three months is not a princely sum. I won't say anything about the girl he left behind.



aw9358 said:


> I think it is an outrage that your European allies were "persuaded" into denying airspace to a plane carrying an elected President of another country.
> 
> I meant to reply to Damemary yesterday on this but ran out of brain space. She suggested I was being "courted" by the Guardian newspaper in the UK. Are you not being also courted by your media? The Guardian has always stood up for whistleblowers in all spheres, and Mr Snowden is no different.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for your excellent post. I think you're right on the money.


aw9358 said:


> I think it is an outrage that your European allies were "persuaded" into denying airspace to a plane carrying an elected President of another country.
> 
> I meant to reply to Damemary yesterday on this but ran out of brain space. She suggested I was being "courted" by the Guardian newspaper in the UK. Are you not being also courted by your media? The Guardian has always stood up for whistleblowers in all spheres, and Mr Snowden is no different.
> 
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I also heard the wedding dress was paid for by the state.


Bratty Patty
yes it too is an item in the very long list. Is he still flaunting that $ 6,000 Rolex that wasa "a must" given to him?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> I think it is an outrage that your European allies were "persuaded" into denying airspace to a plane carrying an elected President of another country.
> 
> I meant to reply to Damemary yesterday on this but ran out of brain space. She suggested I was being "courted" by the Guardian newspaper in the UK. Are you not being also courted by your media? The Guardian has always stood up for whistleblowers in all spheres, and Mr Snowden is no different.
> 
> ...


aw90358
I have seen or heard nowhere that the USA directed other countries to deny airspace.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> aw90358
> I have seen or heard nowhere that the USA directed other countries to deny airspace.


Do you honestly believe that no pressure was brought to bear?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Do you honestly believe that no pressure was brought to bear?


Anne - I haven't made a decision one way or the other on what Snowden did or did not do or why he did it. It is no secret that nations even spy on their own allies and it is a countries way of keeping them honest in their dealings with you. I learned about such activities years ago in political history classes. Even our two countries do this to each other. I also believe that the U.S. brought pressure to bear on other countries to not grant him asylum. We give away millions to keep some of our friends and I think part of the deal is doing what the U.S. wants done. We don't give money unless it is in our own self interests. I find the fact that he is poorly educated and not well trained a problem and also the amount of money he was getting paid didn't seem to fit the job description. I don't like our policy of having a company conducting this kind of business. Far too many people have been given access to too much information if what Snowden says is true. I think this situation has to be played out to see where it leads. I do hope he will get his day in court and not end up dead before then. If he only did this because someone paid him to he was a very foolish man and if he did it for noble reasons then he would get my thank you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wow. Just watching the news. Military ousts Morsi in Egypt.
Thousands celebrating in the streets of Cairo.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> At least two lovely Ladies, our First Lady Michelle Obama and former First Lady Laura Bush together are caring about the future of African Children. Girls will become better educated to have a life of freedom. I also applaud former President George W. Bush for working hard re. health care there.


I saw that, Huck , and was happy to see the 2 presidents working together along with their wives.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I saw that, Huck , and was happy to see the 2 presidents working together along with their wives.


Bratty Patty
humanity at work. Makes one feel good, doesn't it!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

This kind of says it all about caring for our fellow man. I know in some circles people believe that if you need help it is due to something lacking within yourself but someday all of us will find ourselves in a situation where we need help and I have no problem with that help coming from my government. That's one place where I want my tax money spent.

How far you go in life depends on your being tender with the young, compassionate with the aged, sympathetic with the striving, and tolerant of the weak. Because someday in your life you will have been all of these | George Washington Carver


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Amen! This is money well-spent to me too.

Wonderful illustration.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> This kind of says it all about caring for our fellow man. I know in some circles people believe that if you need help it is due to something lacking within yourself but someday all of us will find ourselves in a situation where we need help and I have no problem with that help coming from my government. That's one place where I want my tax money spent.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Thank yo Cheeky Blighter.
I would love to meet the beautiful person in your picture. Life's road on her face and hands. A very special beauty.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheeky, what a great picture. It really reminds us that a picture is indeed worth a thousand words and that one word can be perfectly defined by the right picture.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Compassion is truly what this woman has and deserves in return. Thank you Cheeky.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

I have to copy and enlarge that photo. It is absolutely BEAUTIFUL. The Face is a Biography.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Marriage is not about religion,
Atheists marry.
Marriage is not about procreation, 
The infertile marry.
Marriage is not about finance,
It can weave poverty. 
Marriage is about love,
That's it.
And that's beautiful.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

NJG said:


> Marriage is not about religion,
> Atheists marry.
> Marriage is not about procreation,
> The infertile marry.
> ...


Very nice, NJG! Thank you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Mom, I'm hoooooooome!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> Marriage is not about religion,
> Atheists marry.
> Marriage is not about procreation,
> The infertile marry.
> ...


NJG
Thank you. so true.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Mom, I'm hoooooooome!


Janeway
take your shoes off and put your Socks on. Hear me?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi ladies. Here's a discussion topic that intrigues me. What is the USA's place in the world? Do you believe the USA should be a peacekeeper outside it's shores? Should we be invited? Should we institute our brand of government? Should we mind our own business? What are your thoughts?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Welcome to our free world, Janeway. Are you bored with your feeble attempts at causing trouble elsewhere?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Any opinions on Snowden? Last I heard, Bolivia, Venezuela, and Nicaragua, have offered quasi-asylum in their countries when or if he gets there. I hope he feels like the rear end of a horse. I think he'll give up eventually and return to the USA. 

Opinions?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> take your shoes off and put your Socks on. Hear me?


OK, will read the goings on.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Welcome to our free world, Janeway. Are you bored with your feeble attempts at causing trouble elsewhere?


Nope, not here for any trouble unless you start it--just reading!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Any opinions on Snowden? Last I heard, Bolivia, Venezuela, and Nicaragua, have offered quasi-asylum in their countries when or if he gets there. I hope he feels like the rear end of a horse. I think he'll give up eventually and return to the USA.
> 
> Opinions?


Yep, how did this high school drop out get into such a secured position in the first place? There are people with several degrees who are looking without success for a well paying job!

Anyone know how this happened?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Hi ladies. Here's a discussion topic that intrigues me. What is the USA's place in the world? Do you believe the USA should be a peacekeeper outside it's shores? Should we be invited? Should we institute our brand of government? Should we mind our own business? What are your thoughts?


damemary
mind our own business, by invtation only and then act just, our brand of government could be the best but when you see the Republicans playing dirty as they have done for years now, we are no decent example for anyone. Our Democracy has not been democratic when it comes to income. For 30 years now the rich have become very rich and the rest of us keep losing. Our Democracy has been pushed aside by Capitalism. If both would function side by side, we could be a model for all to copy.
I am afraid that is not in the books unless some laws are rewritten. We are now up for sale to the highest bidder and that is no Democracy. We are in need of a Supreme Court which quits its supremacy and replaces it with democracy. The name "Supreme Court" should be replaced by the "People's Highest Court".


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Any opinions on Snowden? Last I heard, Bolivia, Venezuela, and Nicaragua, have offered quasi-asylum in their countries when or if he gets there. I hope he feels like the rear end of a horse. I think he'll give up eventually and return to the USA.
> 
> Opinions?


damemary
the named countries or evtl. others are doing themselves no favors by accepting him. His father wants him to come back here and I too think that is where he will end up.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yep, how did this high school drop out get into such a secured position in the first place? There are people with several degrees who are looking without success for a well paying job!
> 
> Anyone know how this happened?


Janeway
it looks like his employment was a set-up and was easy to accomplish since it was a private (contract) company he worked for. This was not happenstance, it was by design. I think that he was trained to go after certain things and he did. That I find scary since he could have manipulated a lot of information which could be very harmful to us as a Nation.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> it looks like his employment was a set-up and was easy to accomplish since it was a private (contract) company he worked for. This was not happenstance, it was by design. I think that he was trained to go after certain things and he did. That I find scary since he could have manipulated a lot of information which could be very harmful to us as a Nation.


Thanks for the info as yes, money talks. Hope he hasn't given others a lot of our secrets as thought that was why the Russians kept him to see what info he has with him. Scary!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hello Ladies!
Did everyone have a nice 4th of July? Just got home from the lake.
I see things are really heated up in S&O. Looks like KPG/Tuesflight11/Cherf has lost her backups.


Damemary,
It's hard to say what Snowden will do. I Wouldn't want to be looking over my shoulder for the rest of my life like he will be doing if he does not return to theUS.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Thanks for the info as yes, money talks. Hope he hasn't given others a lot of our secrets as thought that was why the Russians kept him to see what info he has with him. Scary!


Janeway
he probably is deceiving others as much as possible as well. He needs to keep some eggs in his Basket. In the end, it won't do him any good but that might just keep him going for a while. He truly cares about no-one but himself and wanted to become someone and messed up royally. I am actually not that worried about Russia at this time. They have big adversaries to worry about and need to stay friends with us and others.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Speaking of the lake.....
I have access to a lake shore home up north here in Mn.
5 bedrooms, 5 baths, golf passes, lots of fun shopping and great restaurants and a casino near by.
I was thinking of a real get together. I will have to check with my cousin who would normally be using it, but can't make it this year, to find out the exact dates.

So, what do you ladies think? For those of you from out of state, we could start the fun early and stay a night or 2 in Minneapolis and take in a play and LYS hop, visit a few museums, or even possibly take a riverboat cruise.
It would be fun!!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Speaking of the lake.....
> I have access to a lake shore home up north here in Mn.
> 5 bedrooms, 5 baths, golf passes, lots of fun shopping and great restaurants and a casino near by.
> I was thinking of a real get together. I will have to check with my cousin who would normally be using it, but can't make it this year, to find out the exact dates.
> ...


BrattyPatty
What a nice surprise.Thank you.
An offer tough to resist. See what the date(s) available might be. I have plenty of frequent flyer mileage. Have been to your 
City several times but strictly on business and did not get to see much of it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> What a nice surprise.Thank you.
> An offer tough to resist. See what the date(s) available might be. I have plenty of frequent flyer mileage.


I will be talking to him tomorrow. Will let you know. I believe it is close to the last week in July thru beginning week of August. August. I will get the exact dates.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Hi ladies. Here's a discussion topic that intrigues me. What is the USA's place in the world? Do you believe the USA should be a peacekeeper outside it's shores? Should we be invited? Should we institute our brand of government? Should we mind our own business? What are your thoughts?


Very interesting topic, dame. As far as being peacekeeper, I think we need to be. We live in a nuclear world. When a peaceable country is threatened by WMD's (that are really there) we must do all we can to stop it. In this case I would say no invitation necessary.
When it comes to a country with a civil war, I say we mind our own business. Viet Nam is a good reason why.
I believe we need to fix our own government, change a few laws to make our gov work for US before we try and implement it on any other country.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky, please let me know what you think of us meeting up
here in Minnesota.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

My avatar is of the Clemens-Munsinger gardens here where I live. It's right on the Mississippi and the gardens are breathtaking.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I see things are really heated up in S&O. Looks like KPG/Tuesflight11/Cherf has lost her backups.


Looks like BrattyPatty has lost her mind. Ooops, that happened long ago. Something else must be now wrong with her.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

President Obama should get some Supreme Court appointees before the end of his second term. That will be interesting. I think the Supreme Court will be the key to our democracy.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> mind our own business, by invtation only and then act just, our brand of government could be the best but when you see the Republicans playing dirty as they have done for years now, we are no decent example for anyone. Our Democracy has not been democratic when it comes to income. For 30 years now the rich have become very rich and the rest of us keep losing. Our Democracy has been pushed aside by Capitalism. If both would function side by side, we could be a model for all to copy.
> I am afraid that is not in the books unless some laws are rewritten. We are now up for sale to the highest bidder and that is no Democracy. We are in need of a Supreme Court which quits its supremacy and replaces it with democracy. The name "Supreme Court" should be replaced by the "People's Highest Court".


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Singapore got information while he was there too. Who else and what? To me those are more interesting questions that where Snowden will land next.



Janeway said:


> Thanks for the info as yes, money talks. Hope he hasn't given others a lot of our secrets as thought that was why the Russians kept him to see what info he has with him. Scary!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds fabulous, Patty. Who will be invited?



BrattyPatty said:


> Speaking of the lake.....
> I have access to a lake shore home up north here in Mn.
> 5 bedrooms, 5 baths, golf passes, lots of fun shopping and great restaurants and a casino near by.
> I was thinking of a real get together. I will have to check with my cousin who would normally be using it, but can't make it this year, to find out the exact dates.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They look fabulous! I love to visit gardens. It's such an inspiration.



BrattyPatty said:


> My avatar is of the Clemens-Munsinger gardens here where I live. It's right on the Mississippi and the gardens are breathtaking.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Lost in space?



knitpresentgifts said:


> Looks like BrattyPatty has lost her mind. Ooops, that happened long ago. Something else must be now wrong with her.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Singapore got information while he was there too. Who else and what? To me those are more interesting questions that where Snowden will land next.


No one I've heard, but you, continue to state Snowden went to/left Singapore. What reliable sources can confirm your claim?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Lost in space?


Yes, she probably is.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Sounds fabulous, Patty. Who will be invited?


Where are your manners. You probably only accept invitations to dinner parties only after you know who is on the guest list and what is on the menu as well.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I meant you....wishful thinking.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, she probably is.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dear friends don't stand on pretense.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Where are your manners. You probably only accept invitations to dinner parties only after you know who is on the guest list and what is on the menu as well.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> My avatar is of the Clemens-Munsinger gardens here where I live. It's right on the Mississippi and the gardens are breathtaking.


BrattyPatty
Gorgeous.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Where are your manners. You probably only accept invitations to dinner parties only after you know who is on the guest list and what is on the menu as well.


Warning:
The Village xxxx is out again.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Where are your manners. You probably only accept invitations to dinner parties only after you know who is on the guest list and what is on the menu as well.


knitpresentgifts
Another poor sentence structure. Your gauge to measure others by? You need a new gauge.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Dear friends don't stand on pretense.


Well, that explains why you had to ask then. You are not friends and don't expect an invitation.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Patty, I wish to apologize for my impolite post about your mention of the lake house. (KPG/etc pointed out that I was being impolite. I thought we were good enough friends that I understand limitations.) I didn't mean to sound as though I were putting you on the spot.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> My avatar is of the Clemens-Munsinger gardens here where I live. It's right on the Mississippi and the gardens are breathtaking.


I think I've been to these gardens.
I'm planning to visit my sister. Maybe I could combine that visit with a get-together, especially if it's more into August than July. 
Which lake?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

NJG said:


> Regarding Montana Rep. Dave Hagstrom, R-Billings, said he was voting against the bill because gay sex cant reproduce people, and therefore is deviant behavior.
> 
> To me, sexs primary purpose is to produce people, he said. Sex that doesnt produce people is deviant. That doesnt mean its a problem. It just means its not doing its primary purpose.
> 
> Well darn, I produced "two people" so I guess I wasn't deviant all the time.


So I guess people who use birth control and have sex are having deviant sex???????????????????


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> So I guess people who use birth control and have sex are having deviant sex???????????????????


peacegoddess
I guess now Nuns will start reproducing. Don't they have the same equipment the rest of us women have? Why not put it to good use, they will make good Mothers, add a Father and a fine Family is born. Reproduction is such a big issue with some Republicans in office, so make it equal for all women and add meaning to their titles of Mother and Father. According to some Politicians they have not participated in their primary purpose till now. What a waste that has been.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's their story & they're sticking to it.



peacegoddess said:


> So I guess people who use birth control and have sex are having deviant sex???????????????????


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Ladies I just got done with KP duty. Had a wonderful dinner
tonight. I'm so glad DH likes to cook. I see we have company from the netherworld here. The creature just can't stay away from us. I think creature suits it. I did get going again on my afghan. Not a lot but some progress has been made. It is 90 here and supposed to storm overnight and 90's again tomorrow. Really high humidity. 
I see the natives are restless on the Obama thread. Nothing new there.
Like the new avatars. I'm going to stick with this one for a while. Did you here John Kerry's wife is very seriously ill? I haven't heard what is wrong with her. I hope she recovers from whatever it is. She is only 72.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> So I guess people who use birth control and have sex are having deviant sex???????????????????


Don't forget the elderly. . .


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Hi Ladies I just got done with KP duty. Had a wonderful dinner
> tonight. I'm so glad DH likes to cook. I see we have company from the netherworld here. The creature just can't stay away from us. I think creature suits it. I did get going again on my afghan. Not a lot but some progress has been made. It is 90 here and supposed to storm overnight and 90's again tomorrow. Really high humidity.
> I see the natives are restless on the Obama thread. Nothing new there.
> Like the new avatars. I'm going to stick with this one for a while. Did you here John Kerry's wife is very seriously ill? I haven't heard what is wrong with her. I hope she recovers from whatever it is. She is only 72.


Only 72? I love it. I heard that she had a seizure. I didn't know that she had breast cancer less than 5 years ago.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I think I've been to these gardens.
> I'm planning to visit my sister. Maybe I could combine that visit with a get-together, especially if it's more into August than July.
> Which lake?


Andrea there are some really nice resorts north of the cities in the Brainerd area. Just a couple hours drive away. Remember when I went up north with my girlfriends from school last year? We had a beautiful condo right on the lake and an indoor pool, sauna and fitness room all to ourselves. It's pricey but we are worth it. Also lots of interesting little shops and restaurants to check out. They have some very nice yarn shops in that area too. Lots of lakes and resorts but if we are going to do something in August we would have to book something right now or maybe wait until into September. It would be nice up there then and the kids would be back in school and we may be able to get an off peak rate. That would give me more to spend in the shops up there. What do you other Ladies think about when you could go or if you could go? We are going to have to start making some plans.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Only 72? I love it. I heard that she had a seizure. I didn't know that she had breast cancer less than 5 years ago.


Hard to say with a seizure. That could be a lot of different things.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Andrea there are some really nice resorts north of the cities in the Brainerd area. Just a couple hours drive away. Remember when I went up north with my girlfriends from school last year? We had a beautiful condo right on the lake and an indoor pool, sauna and fitness room all to ourselves. It's pricey but we are worth it. Also lots of interesting little shops and restaurants to check out. They have some very nice yarn shops in that area too. Lots of lakes and resorts but if we are going to do something in August we would have to book something right now or maybe wait until into September. It would be nice up there then and the kids would be back in school and we may be able to get an off peak rate. That would give me more to spend in the shops up there. What do you other Ladies think about when you could go or if you could go? We are going to have to start making some plans.


Sorry, have to count me out. My budget doesn't allow for things like you. You ladies have a good time though and I will be looking forward to hearing about your good time.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huck is your avatar one of your own paintings. It really is pretty. Damemary's looks like batik dyeing.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Andrea there are some really nice resorts north of the cities in the Brainerd area. Just a couple hours drive away. Remember when I went up north with my girlfriends from school last year? We had a beautiful condo right on the lake and an indoor pool, sauna and fitness room all to ourselves. It's pricey but we are worth it. Also lots of interesting little shops and restaurants to check out. They have some very nice yarn shops in that area too. Lots of lakes and resorts but if we are going to do something in August we would have to book something right now or maybe wait until into September. It would be nice up there then and the kids would be back in school and we may be able to get an off peak rate. That would give me more to spend in the shops up there. What do you other Ladies think about when you could go or if you could go? We are going to have to start making some plans.


Read Patty's post. She has a cousin with lake property.
What about the mosquito, the state bird? I guess we use chemicals?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Hi Ladies I just got done with KP duty. Had a wonderful dinner
> tonight. I'm so glad DH likes to cook. I see we have company from the netherworld here. The creature just can't stay away from us. I think creature suits it. I did get going again on my afghan. Not a lot but some progress has been made. It is 90 here and supposed to storm overnight and 90's again tomorrow. Really high humidity.
> I see the natives are restless on the Obama thread. Nothing new there.
> Like the new avatars. I'm going to stick with this one for a while. Did you here John Kerry's wife is very seriously ill? I haven't heard what is wrong with her. I hope she recovers from whatever it is. She is only 72.


Your hubby is a doll!! You're very lucky!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

NJG said:


> Sorry, have to count me out. My budget doesn't allow for things like you. You ladies have a good time though and I will be looking forward to hearing about your good time.


Norma we could send you a postcard. I wish my Dad hadn't sold our cabin. We could have all stayed there for free and brought food along to share. We weren't using it enough and he wasn't enjoying it as much as he used to since my Mom got sick. My brother's got their own up there since there were getting to be too many grandchildren and adults to stay in that one place.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter
Hope as well that Mrs. Kerry recovers fully. Too young.
I very much like your Avatar looking at me.

Getting spoiled having your private Chef? Good man you have.
Oh yes, the folks are spinning. Eager to see when your Afghan is done - I know that will be a while -. I just finished itty bitty socks. 1 inch in length - I rather knit big ones.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Andrea there are some really nice resorts north of the cities in the Brainerd area. Just a couple hours drive away. Remember when I went up north with my girlfriends from school last year? We had a beautiful condo right on the lake and an indoor pool, sauna and fitness room all to ourselves. It's pricey but we are worth it. Also lots of interesting little shops and restaurants to check out. They have some very nice yarn shops in that area too. Lots of lakes and resorts but if we are going to do something in August we would have to book something right now or maybe wait until into September. It would be nice up there then and the kids would be back in school and we may be able to get an off peak rate. That would give me more to spend in the shops up there. What do you other Ladies think about when you could go or if you could go? We are going to have to start making some plans.


Cheeky Blighter
September is fine with me. October is out.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> Sorry, have to count me out. My budget doesn't allow for things like you. You ladies have a good time though and I will be looking forward to hearing about your good time.


NJG
could I give you frequent flyer miles? Be glad to share. Just had a Friend from Hawaii visit his Kids with some of ours. Used to use a lot to have family travel but they have accumulated enough of their own. Huck


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Your hubby is a doll!! You're very lucky!


Yes, he is isn't he. Are you being the hostess with the mostest entertaining your company? If we can get us all together you won't have to do any work just goof around with the rest of us. We will have to see if Patty has any favorite lakes up there. I think I told you my niece got married at Breezy Point Resort on Pelican Lake and we all stayed there. It has really expanded over the years and there is the main lodge and cabins and condo's. We stayed in the main lodge because we could walk to everything from there. We were kind of spread out all over.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

I have been gone for a long time, and am getting slightly caught up. I notice that the Snowden issue is the dividing point between liberals and progressives. I fully support knowing that my government spies on allies and foes alike and has the authority, maybe I should say audacity, to spy on me if they think I am E-mailing the wrong type of people. The NSA goes too far and there are too many Americans willing to give up rights to privacy. I understand I am in a minority and I have read and listened to numerous opinions in opposition to mine and I am not convinced our security is more endangered than our privacy is taken away.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I have been gone for a long time, and am getting slightly caught up. I notice that the Snowden issue is the dividing point between liberals and progressives. I fully support knowing that my government spies on allies and foes alike and has the authority, maybe I should say audacity, to spy on me if they think I am E-mailing the wrong type of people. The NSA goes too far and there are too many Americans willing to give up rights to privacy. I understand I am in a minority and I have read and listened to numerous opinions in opposition to mine and I am not convinced our security is more endangered than our privacy is taken away.


Peacegoddess - I do think the government has overstepped it's bounds and it seems that NSA is an entity unto itself that and nobody really has control over it. I also don't like the fact that it is a company with so many employees who have access to all this information. I guess I haven't heard enough to decide if Snowden did it for some noble purpose or if somebody paid him to do it. I just hope he doesn't end up dead before he gets to explain himself. I have been involved for so long in so many organizations I know I must be on a lot of lists and Obama should have not carried over these powers that Bush put in place for himself. The separation of powers is getting pretty murky.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Peacegoddess - I do think the government has overstepped it's bounds and it seems that NSA is an entity unto itself that and nobody really has control over it. I also don't like the fact that it is a company with so many employees who have access to all this information. I guess I haven't heard enough to decide if Snowden did it for some noble purpose or if somebody paid him to do it. I just hope he doesn't end up dead before he gets to explain himself. I have been involved for so long in so many organizations I know I must be on a lot of lists and Obama should have not carried over these powers that Bush put in place for himself. The separation of powers is getting pretty murky.


Cheeky,

Read some articles from The Nation magazine and go on the Democracy Now website. Also, Truth out website has some interesting and informative articles.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

This is our enemy.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Cheeky,
> 
> Read some articles from The Nation magazine and go on the Democracy Now website. Also, Truth out website has some interesting and informative articles.


Thanks, I will check these out. We get the Nation but I have fallen behind in my reading. I guess I have been reading but novels lately and then watching the Zimmerman trial. I started with the Arias trial and now this one.
Have you been sitting much lately?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> This is our enemy.


Love this poster!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thanks, I will check these out. We get the Nation but I have fallen behind in my reading. I guess I have been reading but novels lately and then watching the Zimmerman trial. I started with the Arias trial and now this one.
> Have you been sitting much lately?


I have been very busy pet sitting. Not everyone gives me access to internet. I read a really lovely book set just after WWI. The Light Between Oceans.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> This is our enemy.


Cheeky Blighter
THANK YOU. Wonderful.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey Cheeky, Who's invited....not pushing.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Hey Cheeky, Who's invited....not pushing.


You mean to go up north in MN? All of the LOLL gang. If we are going to do something we are going to have to get plans made and decide when, where, how. You sure can come too.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I would love to see MN.

No KPG or any aliases, I trust.

Dates flexible. Would the leaves be changing in Sept?



Cheeky Blighter said:


> You mean to go up north in MN? All of the LOLL gang. If we are going to do something we are going to have to get plans made and decide when, where, how. You sure can come too.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> You mean to go up north in MN? All of the LOLL gang. If we are going to do something we are going to have to get plans made and decide when, where, how. You sure can come too.


Patty is checking with her cousin to see when their cabin might be available.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Patty is checking with her cousin to see when their cabin might be available.


That would be great too. I'm really getting excited about this.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> I would love to see MN.
> 
> No KPG or any aliases, I trust.
> 
> Dates flexible. Would the leaves be changing in Sept?


No of course not. It depends on the night time temps and the humidity. It starts turning at least a couple weeks earlier further north than it does down here but it would be later in the month.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Bazinga!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> You mean to go up north in MN? All of the LOLL gang. If we are going to do something we are going to have to get plans made and decide when, where, how. You sure can come too.


Cheeky Blighter
If we need to double up, I do not snore, if that helps. But a Tub Bath is a must.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I think agencies of the government have been watching us for a long time, to whatever extent technology makes it possible to do so. There's probably some poor soul who is monitoring KP...


Cheeky Blighter said:


> Peacegoddess - I do think the government has overstepped it's bounds and it seems that NSA is an entity unto itself that and nobody really has control over it. I also don't like the fact that it is a company with so many employees who have access to all this information. I guess I haven't heard enough to decide if Snowden did it for some noble purpose or if somebody paid him to do it. I just hope he doesn't end up dead before he gets to explain himself. I have been involved for so long in so many organizations I know I must be on a lot of lists and Obama should have not carried over these powers that Bush put in place for himself. The separation of powers is getting pretty murky.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Gotcha. Is this just us or are partners attending?

I'm definitely in. Other plans tend to be spur of the moment. Just give me the itinerary. Whoopeeeee!



Cheeky Blighter said:


> No of course not. It depends on the night time temps and the humidity. It starts turning at least a couple weeks earlier further north than it does down here but it would be later in the month.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm get up at night. Probably a single for me.



Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> If we need to double up, I do not snore, if that helps. But a Tub Bath is a must.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I hope so. You made my day.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I think agencies of the government have been watching us for a long time, to whatever extent technology makes it possible to do so. There's probably some poor soul who is monitoring KP...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Glad to hear it.:-D


damemary said:


> I hope so. You made my day.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> If we need to double up, I do not snore, if that helps. But a Tub Bath is a must.


No problem with me. Used to sleeping in our cabin with lots of others. Will have to ask Patty if her family's cabin has a tub. Ours only had a shower but that was many years ago.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I think agencies of the government have been watching us for a long time, to whatever extent technology makes it possible to do so. There's probably some poor soul who is monitoring KP...


I pity the person watching KP. Probably can sleep through most of it. Doubt there is much of national interest to be found out here. One never knows though. The government has done lots of crazy things over the years.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Gotcha. Is this just us or are partners attending?
> 
> I'm definitely in. Other plans tend to be spur of the moment. Just give me the itinerary. Whoopeeeee!


No partners allowed. That's one of the perks of getting away, Damemary.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I pity the person watching KP. Probably can sleep through most of it. Doubt there is much of national interest to be found out here. One never knows though. The government has done lots of crazy things over the years.


Cheeky Blighter
I think that the most worrisome times were during Hoover's Dictatorship. A very scary and weird character he was.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huck, Tricky Dick still gives me the creeps.



Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> I think that the most worrisome times were during Hoover's Dictatorship. A very scary and weird character he was.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Huck, Tricky Dick still gives me the creeps.


You are right, he was real creepy and so paranoid.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Where are your manners. You probably only accept invitations to dinner parties only after you know who is on the guest list and what is on the menu as well.


True, as I did not know he went/left Singapore either!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Who are you talking to? You are the only one out here.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. Happy for your reunion.



BrattyPatty said:


> Is everyone having a nice weekend so far?
> Did some shopping today and of course had to hit the LYS/Quilt Shop.
> Tomorrow, I will be going up to Camp Ripley to lay some flowers on the graves of 2 very good friends who left this world 10 yrs ago. They were a married couple retired from the Navy. Toni had Lymphoma and her husband Dick died from a cancer similar to Leukemia. Toni was taken 2 years before Dick. They were great neighbors and my closest friends.
> Their daughters will be there,too,so it ill be a little reunion for us. Hope it doesn't rain.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

There's the problem. Our monitor would fall asleep and miss the one tiny kernel of minute criticism he/she should report.


Cheeky Blighter said:


> I pity the person watching KP. Probably can sleep through most of it. Doubt there is much of national interest to be found out here. One never knows though. The government has done lots of crazy things over the years.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

The first presidential election I got to vote in was '72. Voting age was still 21 in '68 and I was only 19 then. I still think it was unfair that that was my first time. All it got me was an evening in a room full of people who had tears running down their cheeks while old Tricky won. At least he will go down in infamy as the first president to ever resign, and I hope, the only president to do so.

I lived in DC for the first half of '71 and was a messenger for a high-class law firm. Had to wear a dress, definetely not what most messengers wore at the time. I also had to hide how disgusted I felt going to deliver things to the Director of the FBI and the Attorney General. Their offices are just across the hall from each other. Just going in the door and handing something to one of their secretary's secretary's secretary's secretary was weird.

Hopped around in the State Department and the Committee to Reelect the President a bunch, too. No one ever identified me as a closet Democrat and crazed hippy. Maybe I should dust off my great acting skills and head for Hollywood.


Huckleberry said:


> You are right, he was real creepy and so paranoid.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I had a dear uncle who worked for the CIA during that time. You can imagine how interesting those holiday visits were.



MaidInBedlam said:


> The first presidential election I got to vote in was '72. Voting age was still 21 in '68 and I was only 19 then. I still think it was unfair that that was my first time. All it got me was an evening in a room full of people who had tears running down their cheeks while old Tricky won. At least he will go down in infamy as the first president to ever resign, and I hope, the only president to do so.
> 
> I lived in DC for the first half of '71 and was a messenger for a high-class law firm. Had to wear a dress, definetely not what most messengers wore at the time. I also had to hide how disgusted I felt going to deliver things to the Director of the FBI and the Attorney General. Their offices are just across the hall from each other. Just going in the door and handing something to one of their secretary's secretary's secretary's secretary was weird.
> 
> Hopped around in the State Department and the Committee to Reelect the President a bunch, too. No one ever identified me as a closet Democrat and crazed hippy. Maybe I should dust off my great acting skills and head for Hollywood.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga for tonight.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

OK, ladies, if we're going to have our vacation, I have to make plans. I might need to change some appointments I've already made, and get my flight reservations.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll do the same as soon as I get the dates. Whoopeeee!



alcameron said:


> OK, ladies, if we're going to have our vacation, I have to make plans. I might need to change some appointments I've already made, and get my flight reservations.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Good morning all LOLL ladies. Hope you are all having a marvelous day. It's going to be another hot muggy one here so will be trying to keep cool and work on my afghan. Also, watching the Zimmerman trial.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I find I have no interest in the Zimmerman trial. I think he's guilty but I'm afraid he may get off on a technicality. I don't think people will be satisfied with that.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Good morning all LOLL ladies. Hope you are all having a marvelous day. It's going to be another hot muggy one here so will be trying to keep cool and work on my afghan. Also, watching the Zimmerman trial.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Who are you talking to? You are the only one out here.


Well, first mistake as posted on wrong post!

Meant to post on post of where Snowden was in Singapore then left!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> I think that the most worrisome times were during Hoover's Dictatorship. A very scary and weird character he was.


We're you around during his presidency? My parents were but are now gone to their resting place.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Be sure to post pictures of this vacation as want to see this as thinking this will just be a farce as the rest of your sayings, but seeing will be believing! So post pictures so I can see if this trip is real.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Well, first mistake as posted on wrong post!
> 
> Meant to post on post of where Snowden was in Singapore then left!


Janeway you've made no mistake. I made a post on page 57 in this thread asking damemary why she repeatedly claims Snowden went to Singapore.

Far as I know, and not refuted, Snowden never went to nor gave info to Singapore and its officials.

Any mistakes are damemary's, not yours.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Okay, ladies, I have the dates. We can have the house from July 27th thru August 4th. If you can fly in on the 25th we can have some fun in Minneapolis before we head up north to Breezy Point.
Cheeky, do you want to see what plays are in town on the 26th?
We can get rooms at the Hyatt Regency which is right across the freeway from the Walker Sculputure Gardens and museum.
We can spend more time in the cities when we leave the lake if you would like to.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Some of us read history.



Janeway said:


> We're you around during his presidency? My parents were but are now gone to their resting place.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Why do you care?



Janeway said:


> Be sure to post pictures of this vacation as want to see this as thinking this will just be a farce as the rest of your sayings, but seeing will be believing! So post pictures so I can see if this trip is real.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Janeway you've made no mistake. I made a post on page 57 in this thread asking damemary why she repeatedly claims Snowden went to Singapore.
> 
> Far as I know, and not refuted, Snowden never went to nor gave info to Singapore and its officials.
> 
> Any mistakes are damemary's, not yours.


.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huck is referring to J. Edgar Hoover, longtime Director of the FBI whose career spannned many presidencies, not President Herbert Hoover


Janeway said:


> We're you around during his presidency? My parents were but are now gone to their resting place.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> .


good that you removed your words I read


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> good that you removed your words


Can somebody pass down the Glade? It smells awful in here!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I am scoping out some LYS's in both Minneapolis and St Paul so we can stock upon yarn we don't need.
My son offered to ask his roomate who owns a limo to make airport runs and get us around the cities and up to Breezy Point. All it will cost is a big pan of my lasagna.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm so excited.



BrattyPatty said:


> Okay, ladies, I have the dates. We can have the house from July 27th thru August 4th. If you can fly in on the 25th we can have some fun in Minneapolis before we head up north to Breezy Point.
> Cheeky, do you want to see what plays are in town on the 26th?
> We can get rooms at the Hyatt Regency which is right across the freeway from the Walker Sculputure Gardens and museum.
> We can spend more time in the cities when we leave the lake if you would like to.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Somebody loves us.



BrattyPatty said:


> I am scoping out some LYS's in both Minneapolis and St Paul so we can stock upon yarn we don't need.
> My son offered to ask his roomate who owns a limo to make airport runs and get us around the cities and up to Breezy Point. All it will cost is a big pan of my lasagna.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I apologize. I misspoke. I meant Hong Kong rather than Singapore. Mea culpa. Mea culpa. Mea maxima culpa. Is that good enough for you?



knitpresentgifts said:


> Janeway you've made no mistake. I made a post on page 57 in this thread asking damemary why she repeatedly claims Snowden went to Singapore.
> 
> Far as I know, and not refuted, Snowden never went to nor gave info to Singapore and its officials.
> 
> Any mistakes are damemary's, not yours.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Be sure to post pictures of this vacation as want to see this as thinking this will just be a farce as the rest of your sayings, but seeing will be believing! So post pictures so I can see if this trip is real.


What is your obsession with pictures? Why do you feel that anyone of us has anything to prove to you? Of course we will be taking pics, but now I am not sure we will post them. Just to get under your skin. Why are you even here?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> If we need to double up, I do not snore, if that helps. But a Tub Bath is a must.


No worries there, Huck! 4 of the baths have tubs. One is a powder room on the first floor. 4 of the bedrooms have twin beds. This place is gorgeous! All glass over looking over the lake.
We have 2 jet skis at our disposal, plus ski boat, pontoon, and paddleboat. Not to mention the canoe and kayaks. 
The pontoon I can handle, but not too sure about the fast ski boat.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> No worries there, Huck! 4 of the baths have tubs. One is a powder room on the first floor. 4 of the bedrooms have twin beds. This place is gorgeous! All glass over looking over the lake.
> We have 2 jet skis at our disposal, plus ski boat, pontoon, and paddleboat. Not to mention the canoe and kayaks.
> The pontoon I can handle, but not too sure about the fast ski boat.


Hey, I can help with the ski boat. I drive our boat when we go to our lake house. I'm sure they are similar.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Hey, I can help with the ski boat. I drive our boat when we go to our lake house. I'm sure they are similar.


Awesome, GW! We woud love it if you could join us. Minnesota is such a beautiful place!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dear Patty, The trip sounds fabulous. I'll be glad to have a roomie who can sleep through my trips to the bathroom. I can be quiet when I try.

All the water sports sound like such fun. I can't wait. Not too long....just enough time to pack and repack several times.

So glad GW is coming. This will be a fun crew. Who's all coming now? Can I help with anything?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

So far we have Cheeky, Huck, GW, you and I. Waiting to hear from alcameron, susan,medusa......FF too!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> We're you around during his presidency? My parents were but are now gone to their resting place.


Janeway
you got the wrong Hoover. J. Edgar was the scoundrel. Should have picked up on that according to the contend of the conversation.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Janeway you've made no mistake. I made a post on page 57 in this thread asking damemary why she repeatedly claims Snowden went to Singapore.
> 
> Far as I know, and not refuted, Snowden never went to nor gave info to Singapore and its officials.
> 
> Any mistakes are damemary's, not yours.


KPG you would do well for youself if you would refrain from responding to everything and so quickly. Think before you leap.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Some of us read history.


damemary
you are so right and lots of it and did not miss the other Hoover.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG you would do well for youself if you would refrain from responding to everything and so quickly. Think before you leap.


buy yourself a brain, yours is missing


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> No worries there, Huck! 4 of the baths have tubs. One is a powder room on the first floor. 4 of the bedrooms have twin beds. This place is gorgeous! All glass over looking over the lake.
> We have 2 jet skis at our disposal, plus ski boat, pontoon, and paddleboat. Not to mention the canoe and kayaks.
> The pontoon I can handle, but not too sure about the fast ski boat.


Bratty Patty
I can handle the ski boat and teach someone because I want so ski. LOVE paddleboats. We should get to know each other well doing all sorts of fun and crazy things. Nancy this outing should bring back memories for you of your trip with your Sorority Sisters.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I am scoping out some LYS's in both Minneapolis and St Paul so we can stock upon yarn we don't need.
> My son offered to ask his roomate who owns a limo to make airport runs and get us around the cities and up to Breezy Point. All it will cost is a big pan of my lasagna.


Bratty Patty
Thank you for the offer. We will take good care of the Chauffeur.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> buy yourself a brain, yours is missing


KPG
oh how much you wish that were true.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Can somebody pass down the Glade? It smells awful in here!


Why are you the one with gas & making the place smell?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Hey, I can help with the ski boat. I drive our boat when we go to our lake house. I'm sure they are similar.


GWPIver
Hurray, an other pilot so I can ski. Love to slalom and throw a rooster tail of beauty.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> you got the wrong Hoover. J. Edgar was the scoundrel. Should have picked up on that according to the contend of the conversation.


No, I did not get the correct person from the conversation, but you are too quick to criticize as yes, I knew there was 2 Hoover's who were well known by that name.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> What is your obsession with pictures? Why do you feel that anyone of us has anything to prove to you? Of course we will be taking pics, but now I am not sure we will post them. Just to get under your skin. Why are you even here?


I'm here because you cannot keep me out! Yes, I'm curious because all of you won't make this trip as late as this is to the time, not all of you will be able to fly to Minneapolis/St. Paul airport. So to prove this is a real trip, then post pictures! Otherwise, this trip is just hot air blowing from the lefties!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Some of us read history.


Well, aren't you too cute! What a reply!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> This is our enemy.


This is very hateful just as you are a very hateful person! What you are saying is you "hate" all Republican Women! Shame on you!

How would you feel if I said we were in a war with our enemy the Democrat women?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

In the Wizard of OZ, was the Tin Man the one missing a brain? Trivia 101


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes indeed dear, then he/she/it would have a chance. You use cleverness and wit. The other only manages bombast. So amusing.



Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> oh how much you wish that were true.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Weak attempt at humor.



Janeway said:


> Why are you the one with gas & making the place smell?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This trip is not to prove something. We're going because we can. Keep your nosey rosey to yourself.

Patty, I think we should handle details by email. You decide about pictures. I feel strongly that nothing should be posted that might help identify anyone. Privacy is crucial to me. hugs



Janeway said:


> I'm here because you cannot keep me out! Yes, I'm curious because all of you won't make this trip as late as this is to the time, not all of you will be able to fly to Minneapolis/St. Paul airport. So to prove this is a real trip, then post pictures! Otherwise, this trip is just hot air blowing from the lefties!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I might say the same of your feeble attempt, dear.



Janeway said:


> Well, aren't you too cute! What a reply!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

If you did say that, I'd say you're being truthful for once.



Janeway said:


> This is very hateful just as you are a very hateful person! What you are saying is you "hate" all Republican Women! Shame on you!
> 
> How would you feel if I said we were in a war with our enemy the Democrat women?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> buy yourself a brain, yours is missing


Go back to your D&P thread, ass, you are smelling up the room again.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dear Patty,

Truer words were never spoken.



BrattyPatty said:


> Go back to your D&P thread, ass, you are smelling up the room again.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm here because you cannot keep me out! Yes, I'm curious because all of you won't make this trip as late as this is to the time, not all of you will be able to fly to Minneapolis/St. Paul airport. So to prove this is a real trip, then post pictures! Otherwise, this trip is just hot air blowing from the lefties!


Janeway, as ususal you are wrong. Do you think of us as poor church mice? Why wouldn't all of them be able to fly to MSP
airport? It is an international airport that serves many.
I think someone is jealous that she can't fly and isn't invited to join us. :mrgreen:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And she has no way of knowing what's up. (It's a direction.)



BrattyPatty said:


> Janeway, as ususal you are wrong. Do you think of us as poor church mice? Why wouldn't all of them be able to fly to MSP
> airport? It is an international airport that serves many.
> I think someone is jealous that she can't fly and isn't invited to join us. :mrgreen:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Dear Patty,
> 
> Truer words were never spoken.


dame,
I was able to find a low roundtrip fare for you on Sun Country.
I'll email the details to you and if that doesn't work, let me know.
We are trying to get you all in within a 2 hr time frame of each other. This way we will have more time to spend getting to know each other before the other activities begin. Or we could have you guys fly in on the 24th so you won't be jet lagged when we do the LYS Hop.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> you got the wrong Hoover. J. Edgar was the scoundrel. Should have picked up on that according to the content of the conversation.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm here because you cannot keep me out! Yes, I'm curious because all of you won't make this trip as late as this is to the time, not all of you will be able to fly to Minneapolis/St. Paul airport. So to prove this is a real trip, then post pictures! Otherwise, this trip is just hot air blowing from the lefties!


If you're looking for your business, Janie, you won't find it here!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I'm here because you cannot keep me out! Yes, I'm curious because all of you won't make this trip as late as this is to the time, not all of you will be able to fly to Minneapolis/St. Paul airport. So to prove this is a real trip, then post pictures! Otherwise, this trip is just hot air blowing from the lefties!


Janeway
Try not to lose any sleep over this. Connections have wonderful privileges if need be. But we do not abuse those. I think we do just fine. My reservations are in. Pictures, we need to think about that. Some might turn out too revealing; boating trips and I like to swim in my birthday suit, I do not think my buddies mind but Admin. probably would.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm so zipped I may never sleep again. 24th or 25th is fine for me. Only 20 min from airport. Sky Harbor is a blast. Four terminals...sky train....whooooo!Exact flight details in private only. Sending cell phone # so you'll have it. Feel free to pass it along.



BrattyPatty said:


> dame,
> I was able to find a low roundtrip fare for you on Sun Country.
> I'll email the details to you and if that doesn't work, let me know.
> We are trying to get you all in within a 2 hr time frame of each other. This way we will have more time to spend getting to know each other before the other activities begin. Or we could have you guys fly in on the 24th so you won't be jet lagged when we do the LYS Hop.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> No, I did not get the correct person from the conversation, but you are too quick to criticize as yes, I knew there was 2 Hoover's who were well known by that name.


Janway
do not sweat it, no big deal. Just think the spelling error I made recently by spelling crucify with a z and I am sure if I read back I find plenty of others. The devil made me do it, got to blame someone now and then. Now that is major for some folks. Content of messages do not matter but boy a spelling error that is a deadly sin.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Janway
> do not sweat it, no big deal. Just think the spelling error I made recently by spelling crucify with a z and I am sure if I read back I find plenty of others. Now that is major for some folks. Content of messages do not matter but boy a spelling error that is a deadly sin.


WARNING...Sarcasm alert. Don't want you to miss it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm so zipped I may never sleep again. 24th or 25th is fine for me. Only 20 min from airport. Sky Harbor is a blast. Four terminals...sky train....whooooo!Exact flight details in private only. Sending cell phone # so you'll have it. Feel free to pass it along.


I'm excited too, dame! The casino is an hours drive from the house we will be in. Unfortunately, no entertainment booked for the time we will be there. But hey, I'm sure we'll find other things to do


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> WARNING...Sarcasm alert. Don't want you to miss it.


damemary
Devil you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I'm excited too, dame! The casino is an hours drive from the house we will be in. Unfortunately, no entertainment booked for the time we will be there. But hey, I'm sure we'll find other things to do


Bratty Patty
Let us be an Improv troupe. I can dance, play the Swinette and sing you to tears. Bring a hat to collect. Should really clean up so I end the performance. Hey, might be enough to fly back home first class. I think I am overestimating, sorry, business class will have to do. I think I am getting giddy looking forward to meeting all of you. Pardon my exuberance.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

LOL Huck! So are the rest of us!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

[quote janeway] You should read LOLL as there is a post with a poster where the lefties say they are at war with the Republican women!
They are such children! They are planning a trip at the end of this month as one of the lefties says her cousin or someone has a vacation house in MN where they are all going to fly to Minneapolis/ST. Paul! No way can they get flights so told them I wanted to see pictures, but as usual their reply was why do you want pictures? It is as fake as it comes just as the lefties are!
At least we have been honest about our pool party![quote/]

Once again, Janeway, why are you so obsessed with what we do? Why can't these women get flights? I am anxious to hear your answer to that and only that question.

We were honest about our banquet a few months ago.
What's your point? Now because of your mean spiritedness, I will lean to not posting those pics on this thread. It's up to each individual whether they want their pics out on the net. Not such a good idea these days. Anyone can click on your pic and find a lot of info on you. Never a safe way to go.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janway
> do not sweat it, no big deal. Just think the spelling error I made recently by spelling crucify with a z and I am sure if I read back I find plenty of others. The devil made me do it, got to blame someone now and then. Now that is major for some folks. Content of messages do not matter but boy a spelling error that is a deadly sin.


I think it rather depends on who's making the mistake and who's criticising. I notice that friends say "make all the mistakes you want, we know what you're saying". Enemies make the most of every opportunity to insult and denigrate. It's all getting horrible and a massive waste of time.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I'm excited too, dame! The casino is an hours drive from the house we will be in. Unfortunately, no entertainment booked for the time we will be there. But hey, I'm sure we'll find other things to do


Bratty Patty
Casino: I am game for Poker or Black Jack.
Transportation: I volunteer as designated driver - I am a good Pilot to get us anywhere even without a GPS. Have ventured a lot by landmarks. Have never gotten lost and am accident free.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga until bedtime.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> Casino: I am game for Poker or Black Jack.
> Transportation: I volunteer as designated driver - I am a good Pilot to get us anywhere even without a GPS. Have ventured a lot by landmarks. Have never gotten lost and am accident free.


You are designated pilot, Huck! We can rent a car when we get ot the last city before the lake. I am thinking SUV or minivan. I don't want to keep our limo driver Brad hung up for a week or 10 days. He will pick us and get us back to Minneapolis.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Janeway, as ususal you are wrong. Do you think of us as poor church mice? Why wouldn't all of them be able to fly to MSP
> airport? It is an international airport that serves many.
> I think someone is jealous that she can't fly and isn't invited to join us. :mrgreen:


I wouldn't go anywhere & wouldn't want to be associated with this bunch of people if you paid for everything & gave me money to boot!

None of you have the extra money to fly anywhere either so yes, please email each other with the gloomy details.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I wouldn't go anywhere & wouldn't want to be associated with this bunch of people if you paid for everything & gave me money to boot!
> 
> None of you have the extra money to fly anywhere either so yes, please email each other with the gloomy details.


Give it up Janeway. If we are so bad, why do you hang out ith us in here?
You have no idea how much money anyone has that is coming to Minnesota and it is rude to state that they can't afford a vacation. TRemember what assuming does? It makes an ass out of you.
And of course we will plan the important details through email
I still say you are just jealous. Now, skeedaddle off to D&P.
KPG is looking for you.


----------



## MOMTO2 (Feb 19, 2012)

How presumptuous, lol!!!

tsk tsk


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> Try not to lose any sleep over this. Connections have wonderful privileges if need be. But we do not abuse those. I think we do just fine. My reservations are in. Pictures, we need to think about that. Some might turn out too revealing; boating trips and I like to swim in my birthday suit, I do not think my buddies mind but Admin. probably would.


I won't lose any sleep over anything on this site. If some pictures are not posted, then it isn't a real trip! I skinny dipped years ago but today, the law will arrest anyone swimming without clothes. Good try though as you are creative with words!

Why would any of you be afraid to show your pictures?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Give it up Janeway. If we are so bad, why do you hang out ith us in here?
> You have no idea how much money anyone has that is coming to Minnesota has and it is rude to state that they can't afford a vacation.
> I still say you are just jealous. Now skeedaddle off to D&P.
> KPG is looking for you.


Bratty, I'm not jealous of any of you. If some of you are well off money wise that is great, but I'm not unhappy being as poor as a church mouse as I have The Lord with me. Do you?

I'm not going anywhere so just settle down & get used to me being here!

KPG is OK by herself but you need your fellow lefties to follow you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I wouldn't go anywhere & wouldn't want to be associated with this bunch of people if you paid for everything & gave me money to boot!
> 
> None of you have the extra money to fly anywhere either so yes, please email each other with the gloomy details.


It would be my pleasure to ship them all somewhere, one-way, on my dime. What a pleasant thought .....


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> KPG is OK by herself but you need your fellow lefties to follow you.


Thank you Jane for your kind words. You have spunk, and I like that you do!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Bratty, I'm not jealous of any of you. If some of you are well off money wise that is great, but I'm not unhappy being as poor as a church mouse as I have The Lord with me. Do you?
> 
> I'm not going anywhere so just settle down & get used to me being here!
> 
> KPG is OK by herself but you need your fellow lefties to follow you.


Not quite, Janeway. I follow nobody. My religious beliefs I keep to myself for the relationship I have with my God is nobody else's business. Stay if you like, but don't expect much friendliness for you show none when you "visit" here.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It would be my pleasure to ship them all somewhere, one-way, on my dime. What a pleasant thought .....


What's that smell???? Oh it's KPG blowing hot air again..we need something more potent than Glade as it's stench lingers after it leaves.
It would not cost a dime to send you flying. Someone just needs to release the plug on you and pfffffttttttttt! It deflates and circles the room before hitting the floor.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I won't lose any sleep over anything on this site. If some pictures are not posted, then it isn't a real trip! I skinny dipped years ago but today, the law will arrest anyone swimming without clothes. Good try though as you are creative with words!
> 
> Why would any of you be afraid to show your pictures?


Your last question is very repetitive and tedious. Please keep the skinny dipping stuff to yourself. There is a picture that will fester for life! BTW, copying your post is not against the forum rules. You should read them some time.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You are designated pilot, Huck! We can rent a car when we get ot the last city before the lake. I am thinking SUV or minivan. I don't want to keep our limo driver Brad hung up for a week or 10 days. He will pick us and get us back to Minneapolis.


Patty is jane all worried about our little get together? She's entranced by all our comings and goings. I wonder if she is that snoopy with her neighbor's business. I think we had better keep our final plans more quiet. Thumper might show up with her dogs. Yikes!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you Jane for your kind words. You have spunk, and I like that you do!


Oh, I thought that putrid odor seemed familiar. Once you smell that smell you will never forget it. Patty, too bad her friends won't tell her she has a "problem". It is so offensive. Almost as bad as her personality.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

S-T-A-L-K-E-R-S. Haven't you read about the crazy people out there? Seriously, I, for one, prefer to keep my private life private.



Janeway said:


> I won't lose any sleep over anything on this site. If some pictures are not posted, then it isn't a real trip! I skinny dipped years ago but today, the law will arrest anyone swimming without clothes. Good try though as you are creative with words!
> 
> Why would any of you be afraid to show your pictures?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> S-T-A-L-K-E-R-S. Haven't you read about the crazy people out there? Seriously, I, for one, prefer to keep my private life private.


Damemary she would just be jealous anyway 'cause we are gorgeous and we don't want to make her feel bad.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Patty is jane all worried about our little get together? She's entranced by all our comings and goings. I wonder if she is that snoopy with her neighbor's business. I think we had better keep our final plans more quiet. Thumper might show up with her dogs. Yikes!


I have a question concerning the wrestling act she does with her dogs.
Referring to the female dog of course, would that make her the Alpha B-----?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> S-T-A-L-K-E-R-S. Haven't you read about the crazy people out there? Seriously, I, for one, prefer to keep my private life private.


You can say it over and over again, dame, and she wll ask the same questions over and over and over .......


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Your exuberance is charming.



Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> Let us be an Improv troupe. I can dance, play the Swinette and sing you to tears. Bring a hat to collect. Should really clean up so I end the performance. Hey, might be enough to fly back home first class. I think I am overestimating, sorry, business class will have to do. I think I am getting giddy looking forward to meeting all of you. Pardon my exuberance.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I have a question concerning the act she does with her dogs.
> Referring to the female dog of course, would that make her the Alpha B-----?


I guess it would. You are too funny, my dear!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Your exuberance is charming.


I can sing and dance.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Then we shall be our own entertainment. I can see how many good memories will be made from this get together.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It would be my pleasure to ship them all somewhere, one-way, on my dime. What a pleasant thought .....


Keep your dime dear. I'm sure you need it. Don't want to rob from the poor and you have enough other problems you are trying so hard to deal with. Now get yourself back over to your cozy little girl's home on D&P and quit bothering the women here. Please take that foul smell with you. Is that brimstone? Oh my!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Keep you dime dear. I'm sure you need it. Don't want to rob from the poor and you have enough other problems you are trying so hard to deal with. Know get yourself back over to your cozy little girl's home on D&P and quit bothering the women here. Please take that foul smell with you. Is that brimstone? Oh my!


It has a rather sulphuric scent, doesn't it?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bazinga for now ladies! I have a nice warm bubble bath running. I will check in later!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Ladies, the plays at the Guthrie are Clybourne Park and Pride and Prejudice. I have to get a head count and get the tickets ASAP if you want to go. There are tickets available but we might not all be able to sit together.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Bazinga! Later ladies.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

1st choice Pride & Prejudice but either would be great.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Ladies, the plays at the Guthrie are Clybourne Park and Pride and Prejudice. I have to get a head count and get the tickets ASAP if you want to go. There are tickets available but we might not all be able to sit together.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

She can sing ad she can dance
And she's got a mustache in her pants

Can't tell the difference between this topic and FF what with all the trip planning. Same game, different destination.


Cheeky Blighter said:


> I can sing and dance.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Arlo Guthrie is 66 today and old Woody's been a long time gone. At least the guy who is my current avatar was one of the many who kept Woody alive after he was gone, and Arlo has done some fine work of his own.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There was a girl from Baltimore, The streetcars ran right past her door, She can whistle, She can dance, .......?

Sorry about the triptik. Got to complete plans fast.



MaidInBedlam said:


> She can sing ad she can dance
> And she's got a mustache in her pants
> 
> Can't tell the difference between this topic and FF what with all the trip planning. Same game, different destination.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm exhausted damemary. Running all day so I'll say goodnight until tomorrow.

Bazinga!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Your exuberance is charming.


damemary
attaching 'charm' to me will bring out some 'charm' of others I am sure.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I wouldn't go anywhere & wouldn't want to be associated with this bunch of people if you paid for everything & gave me money to boot!
> 
> None of you have the extra money to fly anywhere either so yes, please email each other with the gloomy details.


Janeway
you area sorry Soul. Go cry yourself a River for being so lonely. Don't have to but I can always sell some of my bling if I should be short but so far I have enough to share and share I do. Donate lots without taking a Tax deduction ever. Lucky so far. Thankful for it. Huck


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And the contrast is so enlightening.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> attaching 'charm' to me will bring out some 'charm' of others I am sure.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> She can sing ad she can dance
> And she's got a mustache in her pants
> 
> Can't tell the difference between this topic and FF what with all the trip planning. Same game, different destination.


MIB aren't you aware you are invited to the gathering/trip of the Libs to Bratty's cousin's lake house with all the festivities in MN?

Can't imagine they would not invite you. You should go!

This trip is the real deal, you'll go to plays, local yarn shops, the gardens Bratty owns, the casino, shopping, water sports on the lake, stay at the Hyatt and BP's cousin's lakehouse, travel by limo to/from the airport and be driven by Huck otherwise.

Hurry and make your flight reservations so you don't miss out. Most are traveling beginning on July 24/25 and will stay through Aug 4 at the lake house.

I'm mean it - this trip is REAL! Do not delay, you are invited and wanted.

So far, even I know, damemary, Cheeky, Huck, GW and Bratty are the traveling buddies.

Alcameron, you, Medusa and FreedomFries haven't RSVP'D yet.

Your Lib buddies are anxiously awaiting your response.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> And the contrast is so enlightening.


I that smell of brimstone again. Putrid. Oh it's just the beast come over to play. Hi beast! I know your own site is pretty boring and your jealousy is overwhelming but you just don't reach our high standards so no you are not invited. Only Liberal Ladies.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> MIB aren't you aware you are invited to the gathering/trip of the Libs to Bratty's cousin's lake house with all the festivities in MN?
> 
> Can't imagine they would not invite you. You should go!
> 
> ...


Oh, please,someone else is very jealous I see. :mrgreen: 
Not to burst your bubble ,ass, but the RSVP's are all in.
Your post is a total waste of space. Now go away, your odor is very unpleasant.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Ladies, the plays at the Guthrie are Clybourne Park and Pride and Prejudice. I have to get a head count and get the tickets ASAP if you want to go. There are tickets available but we might not all be able to sit together.


 I sent you an email. :-D


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry, not trip for me until October when I will make a stately progress to Chicago and back, staying at the Parker House just to sit in the lobby while waiting for friends to meet up with.


knitpresentgifts said:


> MIB aren't you aware you are invited to the gathering/trip of the Libs to Bratty's cousin's lake house with all the festivities in MN?
> 
> Can't imagine they would not invite you. You should go!
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Sorry, not trip for me until October when I will make a stately progress to Chicago and back, staying at the Parker House just to sit in the lobby while waiting for friends to meet up with.


MIB sorry you can't join us but Chicago is so much fun. My aunt lived there for years and we went there every summer. It is one of my favorite cities. I see you are going first class. Good for you! You deserve it. :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I can sing and dance.


Cheeky Blighter
Looking forward to a good dance Partner.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> Looking forward to a good dance Partner.


Cheeks, I haven't been to a play since Les Miserables. Will a simple black dress and a shawl do?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Then we shall be our own entertainment. I can see how many good memories will be made from this get together.


BrattyPatty
I had quite a surprise, when I announced our gettogether my beloved husband saw a Concertina on ebay and he bid on it. I play the Accordion but that is too cumbersome to bring along and he thought that it would be easy to get this little thing into the luggage. A couple days of practice should be enough to get a few nice tunes out of it. We shall gather with songs in our hearts and on our lips.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> Looking forward to a good dance Partner.


That would be me. Do you want to lead or take turns?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Sorry, not trip for me until October when I will make a stately progress to Chicago and back, staying at the Parker House just to sit in the lobby while waiting for friends to meet up with.


MaidInBedlam
Love Chicago, lots of culture and fine Restaurants. Thumbs up on their Pizza too.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Cheeks, I haven't been to a play since Les Miserables. Will a simple black dress and a shawl do?


Yes, you see everything in attire from very dressy to casual slacks. You will be fine. There is a restaurant there to but lots of other good places to eat too. I love their gift shop. Lots of fun things.
When I was looking for things to do I saw Wicked is coming back but later than our time frame. I would love to see that again. Maybe you could sneak down and we could go see it.
Do we have a headcount for tickets? I have to call very soon.
Oh, which play do we prefer?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> That would be me. Do you want to lead or take turns?


Cheeky Blighter
You need to keep me in check, I have a tendency to lead. We shall take turns.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yes, you see everything in attire from very dressy to casual slacks. You will be fine. There is a restaurant there to but lots of other good places to eat too. I love their gift shop. Lots of fun things.
> When I was looking for things to do I saw Wicked is coming back but later than our time frame. I would love to see that again. Maybe you could sneak down and we could go see it.
> Do we have a headcount for tickets? I have to call very soon.


Cheeky Blighter
I shall call you tonight. Our phone is out since yesterday. They are going to a new system and we got screwed up. They promised that it will be fixed by 8:00 PM tonight and the Cell is on the charger.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> MIB aren't you aware you are invited to the gathering/trip of the Libs to Bratty's cousin's lake house with all the festivities in MN?
> 
> Can't imagine they would not invite you. You should go!
> 
> ...


KPG
go learn some clowning to at least become funny entertainment.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> I shall call you tonight. Our phone is out since yesterday. They are going to a new system and we got screwed up. They promised that it will be fixed by 8:00 PM tonight and the Cell is on the charger.


No problem. Someone will be home.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> go learn some clowning to at least become funny entertainment.


I heard she mows lawns for a living. Wouldn't you think she should be out there mowing while the sun shines? Big whoop. My son had his own mowing business at 10. I guess she's a late bloomer. Took her years to learn how to mow. Wait for it, I'm sure she employees hundreds of others who do the work for her and like a good Republican she pays next to nothing and lines her own pockets. Capitalism at it's best! I hope it is a clown business. It suits her so well. Only problem she isn't funny is she.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Really sweet, I'll try this again later. 

Bazinga!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I'll email al and medusa and get their preferences on the play. Since KPG can't keep her etremely large probiscus out of our trip, I suggest we all email each other with flight info, etc. 
My goodness, such a twisted individual she is. Can't join the fun, so she tries to ruin it instead. I think KPG's toy needs new batteries!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Who in their RIGHT mind would want to join you in MN when the World is open to explore with those I care about and for. 

BTW: I can join in if I so choose. MN is still a free state for tourists and Americans alike.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Who in their RIGHT mind would want to join you in MN when the World is open to explore with those I care about and for.


8 other women, ass, and I suggest you go explore the "World"
so you can learn something.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

This is amazing and should bring tears of laughter to your eyes. I wonder how often a child was asked to write a book report 
on the entire Bible. 

We take for granted that children understand what we are teaching? 


The Children's Bible in a Nutshell 

Here is what was written:

"In the beginning, which occurred near the start, there was nothing but God, darkness, and some gas. The Bible says ,'The Lord thy God is one,' but I think He must be a lot older than that. Anyway, God said, 'Give me a light!' and someone did. Then God made the world. 

He split the Adam and made Eve. Adam and Eve were naked, but they weren't embarrassed because mirrors hadn't been invented yet. Adam and Eve disobeyed God by eating the bad apple, so they were driven from the Garden of Eden .....Not sure what they were driven in though, because they didn't have cars. Adam and Eve had a son, Cain, who hated his brother as long as he was Abel. 
Pretty soon all of the early people died off, except for Methuselah, who lived to be like a million or something. 

One of the next important people was Noah, who was a good guy, but one of his kids was kind of a Ham. Noah built a large boat and put his family and some animals on it. He asked some other people to join him, but they said they would have to take a rain check. 

After Noah came Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob. Jacob was more famous than his brother, Esau, because Esau sold Jacob his birthmark in exchange for some pot roast. Jacob had a son named Joseph who wore a really loud sports coat. Another important Bible guy is Moses, whose real name was 
Charlton Heston. Moses led the Israel Lights out of Egypt and away from the evil Pharaoh after God sent ten plagues on Pharaoh's people. 
These plagues included frogs, mice, lice, bowels, and no cable. 

God fed the Israel Lights every day with manicotti. Then he gave them His Top Ten Commandments. These include: don't lie, cheat, smoke, dance, or covet your neighbour's stuff. Oh, yeah, I just thought of one more: Humour thy father and thy mother. One of Moses' best helpers was Joshua who was the first Bible guy to use spies. Joshua fought the battle of Geritol and the fence fell over on the town. 

After Joshua came David. He got to be king by killing a giant with a slingshot. He had a son named Solomon who had about 
300 wives and 500 porcupines. My teacher says he was wise, but that doesn't sound very wise to me. After Solomon there were a bunch of major league prophets . One of these was Jonah, who was swallowed by a big whale and then barfed up on the shore. There were also some minor league prophets, but I guess we don't have to worry about them. 

After the Old Testament came the New Testament. Jesus is the star of The New Testament. He was born in Bethlehem in a barn. (I wish I had been born in a barn too, because my mom is always saying to me, 'Close the door! Were you born in a barn?' It would be nice to say, 'As a matter of fact , I was.') 

During His life, Jesus had many arguments with sinners like the Pharisees and the Republicans. Jesus also had twelve opossums. 
The worst one was Judas Asparagus. Judas was so evil that they named a terrible vegetable after him. 

Jesus was a great man. He healed many leopards and even preached to some Germans on the Mount. But the Republicans and all those guys put Jesus on trial before Pontius the Pilot. Pilot didn't stick up for Jesus. He just washed his hands instead. Anyways, Jesus died for our sins, then came back to life again. He went up to Heaven but will be back at the end of the Aluminum. His return is foretold in the book of Revolution. "

Kids say the darndest things lol!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I'll email al and medusa and get their preferences on the play. Since KPG can't keep her etremely large probiscus out of our trip, I suggest we all email each other with flight info, etc.
> My goodness, such a twisted individual she is. Can't join the fun, so she tries to ruin it instead. I think KPG's toy needs new batteries!


BrattyPatty
an Army like her could not spoil our fun.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Who appointed YOU tour director?

There are more people than you mention. Not everyone can travel at the drop of a hat. More get-togethers to come, and we are also setting up methods to plan besides on KP.

People may wish to share thoughts....or not....on KP. We're a bunch of free spirits who don't require everyone to think the same as we do.



knitpresentgifts said:


> MIB aren't you aware you are invited to the gathering/trip of the Libs to Bratty's cousin's lake house with all the festivities in MN?
> 
> Can't imagine they would not invite you. You should go!
> 
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> an Army like her could not spoil our fun.


You got that right, Huck!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We'll miss you. Later.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Sorry, not trip for me until October when I will make a stately progress to Chicago and back, staying at the Parker House just to sit in the lobby while waiting for friends to meet up with.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Who in their RIGHT mind would want to join you in MN when the World is open to explore with those I care about and for.
> 
> BTW: I can join in if I so choose. MN is still a free state for tourists and Americans alike.


Careful. It's a free country, but would you really want to TRY to push your way into a private affair?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> You got that right, Huck!


BrattyPatty
Looks like we may have to plan an other gettogether for next year. I had some PMs from friends who would like to participate. No rush of course. Let's enjoy this one and build on that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Who in their RIGHT mind would want to join you in MN when the World is open to explore with those I care about and for.
> 
> BTW: I can join in if I so choose. MN is still a free state for tourists and Americans alike.


PS Dimwit. MN is quite cosmopolitan. All nationalities welcome....not just Americans.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Who in their RIGHT mind would want to join you in MN when the World is open to explore with those I care about and for.
> 
> BTW: I can join in if I so choose. MN is still a free state for tourists and Americans alike.


knitpresentgifts
I would and will and SHALL enjoy it. Join us? S U R E! Keep dreaming.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Great idea, Huck! The more the merrier!
There is a jewelry shop in Brainerd that is a must "stop and see". It is a friend who owns it, and if you like bling this is for you! The diamond selection is breathtaking.
He would be tickled to see a group of women invade his shop.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

An Army like her could not spoil our fun, indeed Huck. Besides it would just be a fantasy Army....and he/she/it wouldn't play if not Five Star General.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My thoughts exactly.



Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> Looks like we may have to plan an other gettogether for next year. I had some PMs from friends who would like to participate. No rush of course. Let's enjoy this one and build on that.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Great idea, Huck! The more the merrier!
> There is a jewelry shop in Brainerd that is a must "stop and see". It is a friend who owns it, and if you like bling this is for you! The diamond selection is breathtaking.
> He would be tickled to see a group of women invade his shop.


BrattyPatty
Bling, music to my ears. I guess it is no problem wearing Jewelry where we are going. When we go to Miami I wear none. Not safe.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

knitpresentgirts said:


> Who in their RIGHT mind would want to join you in MN when the World is open to explore with those I care about and for.
> 
> BTW: I can join in if I so choose. MN is still a free state for tourists and Americans alike.





damemary said:


> PS Dimwit. MN is quite cosmopolitan. All nationalities welcome....not just Americans.


Hey dimwit, see you're still in the dark. Exactly what nationalities would be the "tourists" (that I mentioned)?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

dame,
check your email!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey dimwit, see you're still in the dark. Exactly what nationalities are the "tourists" (that I mentioned)?


We really do need a stronger air freshener. That putrid smell it leaves is getting worse!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hey LOllers, please email Cheeky today regarding which play you want to see. Clybourne Park or Pride and Predjudice?
Majority will rule on this. Can't really go wrong with either one!
The tickets are moving fast, so ASAP, ok?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Need some humor


> The Children's Bible in a Nutshell 
> 
> In the beginning, which occurred near the start, there was nothing 
> but God, darkness, and some gas. The Bible says ,'The Lord thy God is 
> one,' but I think He must be a lot older than that. Anyway, God said, 
> 'Give me a light!' and someone did. Then God made the world. He split 
> the Adam and made Eve. Adam and Eve were naked, but they weren't 
> embarrassed because mirrors hadn't been invented yet. Adam and Eve 
> disobeyed God by eating ne bad apple, so they were driven from the 
> Garden of Eden .....Not sure what they were driven in though, because 
> they didn't have cars. Adam and Eve had a son, 
> Cain, who hated his brother as long as he was Abel. 
> Pretty soon all of the early people died off, except for Methuselah, 
> who lived to be like a million or something. 
> One of the next important people was Noah, who was a good guy, but 
> one of his kids was kind of a Ham. Noah built a large boat and put 
> his family and some animals on it. He asked some other people to join 
> him, but they said they would have to take a rain check. After Noah 
> came Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob. Jacob was more famous than his 
> brother, Esau, because Esau sold Jacob his birthmark in exchange for 
> some pot roast. Jacob had a son named Joseph who wore a really loud 
> sports coat. Another important Bible guy is Moses, whose real name was 
> Charlton Heston. Moses led the Israel Lights out of Egypt and away 
> from the evil Pharaoh after God sent ten plagues on Pharaoh's people. 
> These plagues included 
> frogs, mice, lice, bowels, and no cable. 
> 
> God fed the Israel Lights every day with manicotti. Then he gave them 
> His Top Ten Commandments. These include: don't lie, cheat, smoke, 
> dance, or covet your neighbour's stuff. Oh, yeah, I just thought 
> of one more: Humour thy father and thy mother. One of Moses' best 
> helpers was Joshua who was the first Bible guy to use spies. Joshua 
> fought the battle of Geritol and the fence fell over on the town. 
> After Joshua came David. He got to be king by killing a giant with a 
> slingshot. 
> He had a son named Solomon who had about 
> 300 wives and 500 porcupines. My teacher says he was wise, but that 
> doesn't sound very wise to me. After Solomon there were a bunch of 
> major league prophets . One of these was Jonah, who was swallowed 
> by a big whale and then barfed up on the shore. There were also some 
> minor league prophets, but I guess we don't have 
> to worry about them. 
> After the Old Testament came the New Testament. Jesus is the star of 
> The New Testament. He was born in Bethlehem in a barn. (I wish I had 
> been born in a barn too, because my mom is always saying to me, 
> 'Close the door! Were you born in a barn?' 
> It would be nice to say, 'As a matter of fact , I was.') During His 
> life, Jesus had many arguments with sinners like the Pharisees and 
> the Republicans. Jesus also had twelve opossums. The worst one was 
> Judas Asparagus. Judas was so evil that they named a terrible 
> vegetable after him. 
> Jesus was a great man. He healed many leopards and even preached to 
> some Germans on the Mount. But the Republicans and all those guys put 
> Jesus on 
> trial before Pontius the Pilot. Pilot didn't stick up for Jesus. He 
> just washed his hands instead. Anyways, Jesus died for our sins, then 
> came back to life again. He went up to Heaven but will be back at the 
> end of the Aluminum. His return is foretold in 
> the book of Revolution


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hey LOllers, please email Cheeky today regarding which play you want to see. Clybourne Park or Pride and Predjudice?
> Majority will rule on this. Can't really go wrong with either one!
> The tickets are moving fast, so ASAP, ok?


ok


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> ok


Thanks, al!! Wasn't that bible according to children cute?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bazinga for now ladies. Have to make dinner. Steak salads on the menu tonight. Nice and light summer fare.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Bazinga for now ladies. Have to make dinner. Steak salads on the menu tonight. Nice and light summer fare.


We've having grilled hamburgers, which we seldom eat. I bought extra extra lean beef and it had such good flavor that I went back and bought some more. Sometimes the leanest cuts haven't much flavor, but this was delish. I'm also going to try to walk our neighbor's giant schnauzer tonight. I've always had small dogs, so this should be interesting. I hope I don't get pulled to the ground because I don't need an accident before my trip.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hey LOllers, please email Cheeky today regarding which play you want to see. Clybourne Park or Pride and Predjudice?
> Majority will rule on this. Can't really go wrong with either one!
> The tickets are moving fast, so ASAP, ok?


BrattyPatty
I make it easy, you choose. Will give you my CC.#


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Need some humor
> 
> > The Children's Bible in a Nutshell
> >
> ...


Cheeky Blighter
Thank you, that is adorable.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Thanks, al!! Wasn't that bible according to children cute?


Adorable. Just wait till your little one starts speaking.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Rooms are booked in Minneapolis!
Check your emails


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Adorable. Just wait till your little one starts speaking.


I can wait, Huck. They grow too quickly. I wish she could stay this age for another year or 2! But everyday brings something new with babies.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

When I had my first baby, people said to me, "Ah, wait until she's this age or that age...". I never understood that, because every day was perfect. That sounds yuck, but it's true.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> When I had my first baby, people said to me, "Ah, wait until she's this age or that age...". I never understood that, because every day was perfect. That sounds yuck, but it's true.


It doesn't sound yuck at all, Ann.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It doesn't sound yuck at all, Ann.


Thanks, Patty. I don't often let that out, but it was the best job I ever had. I never imagined they could make me human but they did. I'll never forgive them.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> When I had my first baby, people said to me, "Ah, wait until she's this age or that age...". I never understood that, because every day was perfect. That sounds yuck, but it's true.


aw9358
My Mom never wanted her children to grow fast. Often children cry on the first day of school, my Mom cried.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> aw9358
> My Mom never wanted her children to grow fast. Often children cry on the first day of school, my Mom cried.


So did I. I realised they were joining the treadmill far too young.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Silly me. I thought Americans were the tourists in your mind. I certainly did not mean to insult all.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey dimwit, see you're still in the dark. Exactly what nationalities would be the "tourists" (that I mentioned)?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> We've having grilled hamburgers, which we seldom eat. I bought extra extra lean beef and it had such good flavor that I went back and bought some more. Sometimes the leanest cuts haven't much flavor, but this was delish. I'm also going to try to walk our neighbor's giant schnauzer tonight. I've always had small dogs, so this should be interesting. I hope I don't get pulled to the ground because I don't need an accident before my trip.


Are you dog sitting this week? How big is the dog. I've only seen little ones. An aunt and grandparents had them. Grandparents also had a newfoundland who was as big as a pony. He was my favorite.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Silly me. I thought Americans were the tourists in your mind. I certainly did not mean to insult all.


I guess the beast hasn't heard of MOA. We get people from all over the world who come here to shop, fish, hunt,golf go to the theaters, etc. She probably doesn't get out of her neighborhood very often let alone the state. WE call those people tourists as well as other Americans who visit here. Maybe we will have to draw her a picture so she can understand.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I guess the beast hasn't heard of MOA. We get people from all over the world who come here to shop, fish, hunt,golf go to the theaters, etc. She probably doesn't get out of her neighborhood very often let alone the state. WE call those people tourists as well as other Americans who visit here. Maybe we will have to draw her a picture so she can understand.


Cheeky Blighter
What a place that is and truly known all over the World. Your State really has it all.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Thanks, Patty. I don't often let that out, but it was the best job I ever had. I never imagined they could make me human but they did. I'll never forgive them.


LOl! I was lucky to stay home with my kids. I watched and recorded every milestone. I went back to work on a part time basis when they were in school full time., so I could be home before them. I had a great boss. If one of the kids got sick he let me go home and take care of them. You are so right. It is the best job and the pay is even better. Hugs, kisses, smiles, and love.Hey Ann, being human isn't so bad.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> What a place that is and truly known all over the World. Your State really has it all.


We really do, Huck. Cheeky mentioned MOA( Mall of America)
We should really go and spend a little time there and have lunch at one of the many good restaurants they have there It is right on the way from the airport to Minneapolis.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Let's not draw her a picture. She wouldn't appreciate it, she doesn't understand anything and she'd probably try to torment you with it. Fugget about it.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> I guess the beast hasn't heard of MOA. We get people from all over the world who come here to shop, fish, hunt,golf go to the theaters, etc. She probably doesn't get out of her neighborhood very often let alone the state. WE call those people tourists as well as other Americans who visit here. Maybe we will have to draw her a picture so she can understand.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Damemary I must get to bed so I bid you goodnight until tomorrow. Bazinga!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Damemary I must get to bed so I bid you goodnight until tomorrow. Bazinga!


Me too. Sweet dreams , ladies!
Bazinga!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga...and straight on til morning.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

The train is the very best way to go. I've been planning tnis for a while. I love Chicago, too.


Huckleberry said:


> MaidInBedlam
> Love Chicago, lots of culture and fine Restaurants. Thumbs up on their Pizza too.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've been wanting to travel by train forever, but haven't been able to do it since I was a child. Tell us all about it. Very cool.



MaidInBedlam said:


> The train is the very best way to go. I've been planning tnis for a while. I love Chicago, too.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I've been wanting to travel by train forever, but haven't been able to do it since I was a child. Tell us all about it. Very cool.


damemarydinner 
Periodically we take some Dinner Train excursions. Recommend them. Creeping slowly through the countryside, fine Menu, good Wine and great company of all ages.. Next time I shall pack my Concertina to join the Violins.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemarydinner
> Periodically we take some Dinner Train excursions. Recommend them. Creeping slowly through the countryside, fine Menu, good Wine and great company of all ages.. Next time I shall pack my Concertina to join the Violins.


Did you ever see a double string violin? My GD's violin teacher played one as it was the most beautiful sound! Until then, I had never even heard of that instrument.

I played country songs until the left thumb wore out now I just listen. My dad earned extra money playing for dances.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Are you dog sitting this week? How big is the dog. I've only seen little ones. An aunt and grandparents had them. Grandparents also had a newfoundland who was as big as a pony. He was my favorite.


I'll take a picture of Chloe tonight. She stays at our neighbors and we go over 3-4 times a day and walk her in the evening. We're taking care of her for 2 weeks while our neighbors are in Europe.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'll take a picture of Chloe tonight. She stays at our neighbors and we go over 3-4 times a day and walk her in the evening. We're taking care of her for 2 weeks while our neighbors are in Europe.


Nice name Chloe. I look forward to seeing her picture. Does she get along with your critters?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Sort of says it all.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Sort of says it all.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I knew you would appreciate this one, Andrea. :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I knew you would appreciate this one, Andrea. :thumbup:


How did you know???


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> How did you know???


Just a lucky guess. Since you are so appreciative I have another one for you. Give me a minute.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor kitty


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> How did you know???


Did you make a purchase on your outing the other day? I love it!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Poor kitty


Love it again!

It's a Lucy figure at the Schultz museum.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

More laughs here than reading S & O!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yep - just acting like a good Christian should aren't you Alcameron. :thumbdown:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Psalm 1:1

Blessed is the one who does not walk in step with the wicked or stand in the way that sinners take or sit in the company of mockers.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Did you make a purchase on your outing the other day? I love it!


Look what I just took out of the oven. It smells wonderful in here!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I have another one for you too, Andrea.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Look what I just took out of the oven. It smells wonderful in here!


Is that banana?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Got to love Mr. and Mr's Obama. Such class and sophistication.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Is that banana?


Chocolate banana. It's wonderful!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Got to love Mr. and Mr's Obama. Such class and sophistication.


Who painted this, I wonder?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Bazinga dinner


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Chocolate banana. It's wonderful!


I can almost taste it from here. Please put it close to an open window so I can enjoy the aroma. Have you ever had chocolate banana cream pie. My SIL makes it all the time and it is really tasty.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Al, your baking looks wonderful. I'll bid you all goodnight since it's past two and my parents-in-law are due at 10.30 tomorrow.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Who painted this, I wonder?


I will have to look it up. I have it somewhere. Lots of well known artists have painted them. They sure make wonderful models.
Did I tell you Bob's sister got to meet both of them a few months ago. Our nephew, her son, is an attorney for DOJ and was invited to a reception that Mrs. O was hosting and could bring a guest so he invited her to come with him. There were about 20 people there and they had lunch and she gave them a tour of the White House. The President came out into the hallway and waved and then he came down and talked to them for a few minutes. SIL used to be an aid for Nelson Rockefeller years ago and she still leans that way but has voted for Obama both times. Oh, and our nephew went to Duke and graduated from Berkeley Law. You have heard of that school right?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Al, your baking looks wonderful. I'll bid you all goodnight since it's past two and my parents-in-law are due at 10.30 tomorrow.


Good night, Anne.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Bazinga!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Sort of says it all.


thank you Cheeky. Their interests are mind blowing.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm getting antsy for our trip!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Poor kitty


Cheeky
I will make them fit Campaign buttons and wear them all at once trailing down the lapel of my Jacket. Will get attention no doubt.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Look what I just took out of the oven. It smells wonderful in here!


Not fair. Looking good.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I have another one for you too, Andrea.


Hey Cheeky
what about for me?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Got to love Mr. and Mr's Obama. Such class and sophistication.


Cheeky
I vey much like the painting but have to say thatthey actually look prettier than that. Their love for eah rally shines. wish the computer was scrambling eggs nstead of words. Wouldn't mind so much if it was an old one but it isn't.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Poor kitty


 :XD: :XD: :XD: OK Cheeky. You got me laughing out loud on this one. Do you have more? I'll be watching.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Look what I just took out of the oven. It smells wonderful in here!


What is it? I know some sorta bread but what kind?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh, major yummy.



alcameron said:


> Look what I just took out of the oven. It smells wonderful in here!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Got to love Mr. and Mr's Obama. Such class and sophistication.


What an ugly picture! Mrs. o is not skinny she is a large gal! At least she did not wear one of her red/black ugly dresses or turquoise shoes!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Bazinga dinner


alcameron
speaking of Dinner. Having guests Sunday and are fixing 
Beef Tenderloin as follows:
5 lbs.
make a Mustard and Spice rub (whatever you like)
rub the meat
Oven at 425*
1 hr. and 20 min.
served with baked Potatoes, sour cream, butter and crisp bacon bits
grilled Asparagus with hollandaise sauce
garnished with fresh Parsley

tender greens Salad with home-made Vinegar

Soup = cold Tomato soup with a tsp. of whipped cream

Dessert = Pineapple upside down cake with whipped cream and a scoop of Ice Cream

Wine, sparkling Juice.

that is my no fuss Dinner.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> What is it? I know some sorta bread but what kind?


Chocolate banana bread


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> speaking of Dinner. Having guests Sunday and are fixing
> Beef Tenderloin as follows:
> 5 lbs.
> ...


Sounds wonderful!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's Chloe. Just came back from our walk.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Here's Chloe. Just came back from our walk.


She looks a lot bigger than I thought. How tall is she? Very pretty color.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> She looks a lot bigger than I thought. How tall is she? Very pretty color.


I had another picture of her standing, but her head was moving and the picture was blurry. When I go tomorrow night I'll take another picture. Her head is right by my waist when we walk.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron
beautiful Dog. She looks naked. Do they shave her body or is that a special breed? How is her disposition? They often have a mind of their own just like the male Dachshunds.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> beautiful Dog. She looks naked. Do they shave her body or is that a special breed?


She's silver and black. I've forgotten what they call the color. She has a very short "summer cut." It's easy to take care of and she doesn't get too many burrs caught in her coat when she walks by the creek. She's a wonderful dog. She's a Giant Schnauzer.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Good night, Huck. Bazinga!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> What an ugly picture! Mrs. o is not skinny she is a large gal! At least she did not wear one of her red/black ugly dresses or turquoise shoes!


Janeway
eat your Heart out, our First Lady is very statuesque and I have the turquoise shoes.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> She's silver and black. I've forgotten what they call the color. She has a very short "summer cut." It's easy to take care of and she doesn't get too many burrs caught in her coat when she walks by the creek. She's a wonderful dog. She's a Giant Schnauzer.


alcameron
they are very loyal. Her ears make a real statement. Beautiful Dog.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Janeway said:


> What an ugly picture! Mrs. o is not skinny she is a large gal! At least she did not wear one of her red/black ugly dresses or turquoise shoes!


I love Michelle Obama and turquoise shoes. All a matter of taste.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds heavenly.



Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> speaking of Dinner. Having guests Sunday and are fixing
> Beef Tenderloin as follows:
> 5 lbs.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What a doll! I think she needs a treat. Give her one for me and tell her not to take off with you in tow.



alcameron said:


> Here's Chloe. Just came back from our walk.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> eat your Heart out, our First Lady is very statuesque and I have the turquoise shoes.


Oh, but the ones she wore were tennis shoes!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Here's Chloe. Just came back from our walk.


Big dog, but pretty.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, but the ones she wore were tennis shoes!


Jaeway
so? The shoes make the attire. You sure pay attention to every little detail re. our First Lady, don't you. I know, she is very impressive and extremely popular.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Jaeway
> so? The shoes make the attire. You sure pay attention to every little detail re. our First Lady, don't you. I know, she is very impressive and extremely popular.


Yes, because if I remember the horrid outfit, she had on an orange pants & a crazy design top with those horrid shoes!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Chocolate banana bread


Would you share the recipe? I'll trade my pie crust recipe if you want.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, because if I remember the horrid outfit, she had on an orange pants & a crazy design top with those horrid shoes!


Janeway
you are just behind the times as far as fahion goes. I think you are jealous of her age. She still can wear whatever she likes while your age group might want to stick with the conventional or really look hideous. We whippersnappers are a canvas and anything goes. We don't like uniforms, we love the freedom to wear what we like. Sure there are things I see on others I would not adorn my body with but I still like it on them. Freedom of expression is a wonderful thing. Even the Chinese have learned that. Don't see them parading everywhere in uniforms any longer, do you.


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

BrattyPatty - love your avatar. Did you paint it? KP has so many talented people in it, and not with just knitting.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

CHOCOLATE BANANA BREAD

2 c. flour
3/4 t baking soda
1/2 t salt
1 c sugar
1/4 c butter, softened
1 1/2 c mashed ripe banana (about 3 bananas)
1/2 c egg substitute (I use whites)
1/3 c plain low-fat yogurt
1/2 c choc chips

Preheat over to 350
Mix dry ingredients together.
Place sugar and butter in a large bowl, beat until well-blended. Add banana, egg substitute, and yogurt, beat until blended. Add flour, beat at low just until moist.
Melt choc chips in microwave or on stove, cool slightly. Add one cup of batter to choc and stir until well-combined. Spoon choc batter alternately with plain batter into 81/2 X 41/2 loaf pan coated with cooking spray. Swirl batters together.
Bake I hr at 350 or until toothpick comes out clean.
Cool 10 min in pan, remove and cool completely on rack.
(4.7 grams fat)
(I bake in smaller pans for 40-45 min)


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'll take a picture of Chloe tonight. She stays at our neighbors and we go over 3-4 times a day and walk her in the evening. We're taking care of her for 2 weeks while our neighbors are in Europe.


That is my cat's name.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Psalm 1:1
> 
> Blessed is the one who does not walk in step with the wicked or stand in the way that sinners take or sit in the company of mockers.


That leaves you out, serpent!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NYBev said:


> BrattyPatty - love your avatar. Did you paint it? KP has so many talented people in it, and not with just knitting.


No Bev, I wish I could paint like that though! It is a picture of the Clemens-Munsinger Gardens here in my city. A very nice place to visit.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Good morning, Patty. Good to "see" you today. I am leaving soon to take my company to the airport. See you later?
(I love the name "Chloe.")


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Good morning, Patty. Good to "see" you today. I am leaving soon to take my company to the airport. See you later?
> (I love the name "Chloe.")


Yes, I'll be around today, al.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> CHOCOLATE BANANA BREAD
> 
> 2 c. flour
> 3/4 t baking soda
> ...


Oh, that sounds sooo good. al!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Just a few tips on what to pack for the lake. Bring along a hoodie for the evenings. It can get chilly and will spare you of a few mosquito bites. Sunscreen is a must. Yarn and stix of course! There is a washer/dryer combo in the house, so don't worry about packing too many clothes.
How many of us are golfers? We have a one day pass, but if you don't want to golf, we can tell him to save the passes for someone else.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No golf for me.



BrattyPatty said:


> Just a few tips on what to pack for the lake. Bring along a hoodie for the evenings. It can get chilly and will spare you of a few mosquito bites. Sunscreen is a must. Yarn and stix of course! There is a washer/dryer combo in the house, so don't worry about packing too many clothes.
> How many of us are golfers? We have a one day pass, but if you don't want to golf, we can tell him to save the passes for someone else.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> No golf for me.


Me either, dame. I used to golf, but my back can't handle it anymore.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Oh boy! KPG and her group of rightie tighties reported me to Admin for language. I guess i cant say a-- without the jack in front of it anymore.
Calling FF 'a gay man' without proof of any kind is slanderous! But that's the serpent for you. And if FF is gay, then she is belitteling him for it. What a piece of work it is! Maybe it should beat those AirForce Band drums of her husband's to relieve her stress. If you can't make the cut for true service, you can always play in the band!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bazinga for now. I am off to go shopping for GD. 
See you all later today.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh boy! KPG and her group of rightie tighties reported me to Admin for language. I guess i cant say a-- without the jack in front of it anymore.
> Calling FF 'a gay man' without proof of any kind is slanderous! But that's the serpent for you. And if FF is gay, then she is belitteling him for it. What a piece of work it is! Maybe it should beat those AirForce Band drums of her husband's to relieve her stress. If you can't make the cut for true service, you can always play in the band!


Never reported you, not even once (ask them). Continue on with your lies.
Same story with FF. Your description of all service members is disgusting as are you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Get out the Lysol and a mop. It left it's stench and slime on the floor!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Never reported you, not even once. Continue on with your lies.
> Same story with FF. Your description of all service members is disgusting as are you.


What description of *all* service members? Be gone with you, serpent!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> What description of *all* service members? Be gone with you, serpent!


You moron. You referred to the Air Force and then said in summary if you cannot truly serve, you can always play in the band.

BTW: every US service has band members who perform as far as I know. The best perform for the US President which you probably don't know.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You moron. You referred to the Air Force and then said in summary if you cannot truly serve, you can always play in the band.
> 
> BTW: every US service has band members who perform as far as I know. The best perform for the US President which you probably don't know.


Get thee back to thine own thread, please. Enough of the name-calling. We're really sick of you, and your military presence.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> No golf for me.


No golf for me. Sold my clubs and moved on to other things.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Get thee back to thine own thread, please. Enough of the name-calling. We're really sick of you, and your military presence.


I'm waiting to follow your leader. When you and your buds leave FF Denim and S&O, I've agreed to leave this thread.

I have no military presence and offer nothing but my respect for all service members unlike you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You moron. You referred to the Air Force and then said in summary if you cannot truly serve, you can always play in the band.
> 
> BTW: every US service has band members who perform as far as I know. The best perform for the US President which you probably don't know.


Nothing moronic about that statement. It is true.
And yes, silly serpent, I know the Marine Corps band is the best in all of the armed forces and play for the President.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm waiting to follow your leader. When you and your buds leave FF Denim and S&O, I've agreed to leave this thread.
> 
> I have no military presence and offer nothing but my respect for all service members unlike you.


I have never said a word about not respecting the military, so you're barking up,the wrong tree. I've posted once on FF and didn't know S & O was a private thread. I've had conversations there with Lukelucy and others.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm waiting to follow your leader. When you and your buds leave FF Denim and S&O, I've agreed to leave this thread.
> 
> I have no military presence and offer nothing but my respect for all service members unlike you.


Of couse you do.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm waiting to follow your leader. When you and your buds leave FF Denim and S&O, I've agreed to leave this thread.
> 
> I have no military presence and offer nothing but my respect for all service members unlike you.


Better get a jacket, Old Nick, cause it will be a cold day in hell when the likes of you can tell people where and where not to post.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You moron. You referred to the Air Force and then said in summary if you cannot truly serve, you can always play in the band.
> 
> BTW: every US service has band members who perform as far as I know. The best perform for the US President which you probably don't know.


Let me do my lovethelake imitation; Tsk tsk. That's all she's got and you are the moron TM. Running around out here like you own the place. You may be able to come to this thread but any "normal' person would not know when they are not welcome in a place and you sure don't see it do you? You sure aren't out to win a popularity contest are you? You can hardly get any of the "real Christian" women on D&P to even play with you anymore. They are just too nice to tell you to go away. You don't fit in anywhere you are so nasty. You created the creature you are and you have to live with it. Not anyone's fault but your own that nobody wants you around.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Better get a jacket, Old Nick, cause it will be a cold day in hell when the likes of you can tell people where and where not to post.


She really has lost it Ladies. News flash, we have no leader and guess what TM nobody is following you either so quit fooling yourself. You are on your own.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Bazinga!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Just a few tips on what to pack for the lake. Bring along a hoodie for the evenings. It can get chilly and will spare you of a few mosquito bites. Sunscreen is a must. Yarn and stix of course! There is a washer/dryer combo in the house, so don't worry about packing too many clothes.
> How many of us are golfers? We have a one day pass, but if you don't want to golf, we can tell him to save the passes for someone else.


BrattyPatty
thank you for the tips. No golf here. Have plans to take it up in a few years. Got clubs just in case and get updated perdiocially.
Plenty of time to get aggravated by a little round thing.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh boy! KPG and her group of rightie tighties reported me to Admin for language. I guess i cant say a-- without the jack in front of it anymore.
> Calling FF 'a gay man' without proof of any kind is slanderous! But that's the serpent for you. And if FF is gay, then she is belitteling him for it. What a piece of work it is! Maybe it should beat those AirForce Band drums of her husband's to relieve her stress. If you can't make the cut for true service, you can always play in the band!


BrattyPatty
I knew he was no General, just was curious if she would make a correction, of course not. As to gay, I am gay always and like it. The nature of Artists.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Never reported you, not even once (ask them). Continue on with your lies.
> Same story with FF. Your description of all service members is disgusting as are you.


KPG
quit your disgusting crap. Perhaps HE can explain the meaning of sentences to you. It is about time somebody does. You are failing miserably.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Get out the Lysol and a mop. It left it's stench and slime on the floor!


BrattyPatty
poor Mop to have to clean up that .............


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You moron. You referred to the Air Force and then said in summary if you cannot truly serve, you can always play in the band.
> 
> BTW: every US service has band members who perform as far as I know. The best perform for the US President which you probably don't know.


KP
comprehension, comprehension. I know the word is already too long for you to comprehend. Poor dear.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm waiting to follow your leader. When you and your buds leave FF Denim and S&O, I've agreed to leave this thread.
> 
> I have no military presence and offer nothing but my respect for all service members unlike you.


KPG
I am really surprised that you can spell respect, it's meaning of course keeps escaping you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I have never said a word about not respecting the military, so you're barking up,the wrong tree. I've posted once on FF and didn't know S & O was a private thread. I've had conversations there with Lukelucy and others.


You are barking up the wrong tree as I do not offer a military presence. Also, like you, I didn't know this thread was private nor did I ask you to leave it as you've asked of me on another.

It speaks to your confused state Alcameron.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Better get a jacket, Old Nick, cause it will be a cold day in hell when the likes of you can tell people where and where not to post.


Please tell your leader, Cheeky Blighter, who wishes to dictate who may post where; distastefully I might add.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> quit your disgusting crap. Perhaps HE can explain the meaning of sentences to you. It is about time somebody does. You are failing miserably.


Huck, we are still awaiting your Bible lesson in another thread.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are barking up the wrong tree as I do not offer a military presence. Also, like you, I didn't know this thread was private nor did I ask you to leave it as you've asked of me on another.
> 
> It speaks to your confused state Alcameron.


I don't think so, dear.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

KPG 
You're on the LOLL thread as you were before when I asked you to leave.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> KPG
> You're on the LOLL thread as you were before when I asked you to leave.


Do you think I don't know that? What is your point?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Do you think I don't know that? What is your point?


My point is that I was on THIS thread when I asked you to leave, not another thread.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are barking up the wrong tree as I do not offer a military presence. Also, like you, I didn't know this thread was private nor did I ask you to leave it as you've asked of me on another.
> 
> It speaks to your confused state Alcameron.


KPG 
like.....to Hell and back is one way? Poor thing you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> My point is that I was on THIS thread when I asked you to leave, not another thread.


Glad you got that settled in your mind.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huck, we are still awaiting your Bible lesson in another thread.


KPG
mine would turn your face purple. By the way I take no orders from anyone.You should have listened to Andy Rooney, he spoke eloquently about women like me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> mine would turn your face purple. By the way I take no orders from anyone.You should have listened to Andy Rooney, he spoke eloquently about women like me.


Yep, typical, and as we all already know. You don't because you can't. Write anything of substance or worth reading, that is.

BTW; it wasn't an order. You were encouraged to teach us some of what you know from the Bible. Because you refuse, you tell us you have nothing to teach us and no knowledge to share either.

Although you constantly tell us how informed and learned you are. If that were the case you would share.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Glad you got that settled in your mind.


No, dear, I was trying to settle your confused mind. You're so darn busy flitting from thread to thread trying to keep everyone in check that you're losing it. Give it a rest. Leave people alone. You're a little nuisance wasting everyone's time and not saying anything except calling people names. What kind of a Christian wo/man are you?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep, typical, and as we all already know. You don't because you can't. Write anything of substance of worth reading, that is.
> 
> BTW; it wasn't an order. You were encouraged to teach us some of what you know from the Bible. Because you refuse, tells us you have nothing to teach us and no knowledge to share with us either. Although you constantly tell us how informed and learned you are. If that were the case, you would share.


And you are encouraged to show that you can follow a few of the Bible quotes you love to use to chastise other people. Shallowness is something I have no use for and hypocrisy turns everyone off.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Al, thanks for the recipe as have not heard of that one before but will make it for family.

Do you want my pie crust recipe?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Al, thanks for the recipe as have not heard of that one before but will make it for family.
> 
> Do you want my pie crust recipe?


If it's easy for you to post, I would like it. Is it fail safe?? I tend to overwork the dough.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

alcameron said:


> If it's easy for you to post, I would like it. Is it fail safe?? I tend to overwork the dough.


Also, the texture of the banana bread I posted is very nice and smooth. It's not too crumbly. That's one of the nice things about that bread-----and, of course, the chocolate!!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Bazinga for now. Have to have dinner and walk Chloe.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep, typical, and as we all already know. You don't because you can't. Write anything of substance or worth reading, that is.
> 
> BTW; it wasn't an order. You were encouraged to teach us some of what you know from the Bible. Because you refuse, you tell us you have nothing to teach us and no knowledge to share either.
> 
> Although you constantly tell us how informed and learned you are. If that were the case you would share.


OH the smell! Please leave. Once again you are stinking up the place. Lukelucy is looking for you in D&P, KPG.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> No, dear, I was trying to settle your confused mind. You're so darn busy flitting from thread to thread trying to keep everyone in check that you're losing it. Give it a rest. Leave people alone. You're a little nuisance wasting everyone's time and not saying anything except calling people names. What kind of a Christian wo/man are you?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> She really has lost it Ladies. News flash, we have no leader and guess what TM nobody is following you either so quit fooling yourself. You are on your own.


Cheeky Blighter
Leader? We have much too much respect for each other to think that any one of us would need a Leader. We are very equal in a number of respects.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

She/it is losing it, Huck. She can't control things in here and it gets her/it's little goad up.
Like my avatar? You can see it from the hotel we will be staying in. It is in the Walker Sculpture Gardens that we will be visiting ( weather permitting).


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Any one read the mystery writer Louise Penny? The setting is in Quebec. Great reads.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love your avatar Patty. I can't wait to see it in person. Counting down.....



BrattyPatty said:


> She/it is losing it, Huck. She can't control things in here and it gets her/it's little goad up.
> Like my avatar? You can see it from the hotel we will be staying in. It is in the Walker Sculpture Gardens that we will be visiting ( weather permitting).


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Any one read the mystery writer Louise Penny? The setting is in Quebec. Great reads.


I haven't read anything by her peace, but I will check it out.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm always looking for a good mystery. Thanks for the tip.



peacegoddess said:


> Any one read the mystery writer Louise Penny? The setting is in Quebec. Great reads.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bazinga, dame!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

damemary said:


> I'm always looking for a good mystery. Thanks for the tip.


If possible, read in sequence....not an absolute necessity to do so though....I did not and still enjoyed them. I have read them all and now have to find another great mystery writer.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> If possible, read in sequence....not an absolute necessity to do so though....I did not and still enjoyed them. I have read them all and now have to find another great mystery writer.


John Sandford is good.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Have any of you been following the news about the Moral Mondays held in North Carolina by the coalition of NAACP and other groups protesting the North Carolina legislature? Inspiring!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Have any of you been following the news about the Moral Mondays held in North Carolina by the coalition of NAACP and other groups protesting the North Carolina legislature? Inspiring!!!!!!!!


No , I haven't. But it sounds interesting. I'll look into that right now.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I have just read the Moral Monday articles. Gotta love Rev. William Barber. These people are not going away, North Carolina! It seems like the south is going back in time with their legislation. Sad.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> John Sandford is good.


Read his books. I like him. I am on a women authors only kick....with a few exceptions.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Read his books. I like him. I am on a women authors only kick....with a few exceptions.


Have you read Lisa Scottoline, Peace?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> No , I haven't. But it sounds interesting. I'll look into that right now.


I tell you Bratty, you just have to try listening to Amy Goodman with Democracy Now. I do not intend to sound harsh, just an adamant suggestion.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I tell you Bratty, you just have to try listening to Amy Goodman with Democracy Now. I do not intend to sound harsh, just an adamant suggestion.


I will do that, peace.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Have you read Lisa Scottoline, Peace?


Yep!!!!!!!!!!
I read historical mysteries written by Ariana Franklin, but she is deceased. Great stuff!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

So what is the big deal about tubulat cast ons? I will go and ask on kotting thread, but has anyone here done it?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Yep!!!!!!!!!!
> I read historical mysteries written by Ariana Franklin, but she is deceased. Great stuff!


Most of what I read is mystery/ thrillers. Patricia Cornwell is another of my favorites. 
I find new authors all the time just by picking up a book from the Bargain table at B&N. I always find the ones that are trilogies or in series. I need more bookshelves.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> If it's easy for you to post, I would like it. Is it fail safe?? I tend to overwork the dough.


Yes, it is fail safe as it is sorta thrown together put in the ref to rest then rolled out.

I'm sleepy so I'll post it tomorrow.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Most of what I read is mystery/ thrillers. Patricia Cornwell is another of my favorites.
> I find new authors all the time just by picking up a book from the Bargain table at B&N. I always find the ones that are trilogies or in series. I need more bookshelves.


it is all about the library for me these days. I have library cards in three counties of Calif. The places I pet sit the most.

Am totally caught up on Cornwell also.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> it is all about the library for me these days. I have library cards in three counties of Calif. The places I pet sit the most.
> 
> Am totally caught up on Cornwell also.


LOL. I went off my usual course and read Janet Evanovich's Stephanie Plum series. I had a lot of good laughs with those books! I don't get to the library as often as I used to.
I do know that I would wait a good 3 to 4 weeks to get a new book on the best seller list.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> If possible, read in sequence....not an absolute necessity to do so though....I did not and still enjoyed them. I have read them all and now have to find another great mystery writer.


Have you read Henning Mankell, author of Wallender mysteries? Read in order, if you can. I love his detective Wallender. He's such a real character.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Have any of you been following the news about the Moral Mondays held in North Carolina by the coalition of NAACP and other groups protesting the North Carolina legislature? Inspiring!!!!!!!!


Yes.
That legislature is nuts!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Have you read Henning Mankell, author of Wallender mysteries? Read in order, if you can. I love his detective Wallender. He's such a real character.


Another author to look for. I picked up a William Krueger novel but haven't read it yet. I am finishing up Sanford's latest. If you like him I will bring it along and give it to you.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Have you read Henning Mankell, author of Wallender mysteries? Read in order, if you can. I love his detective Wallender. He's such a real character.


I am waiting for the next one to get to me from the wait list at the library.

Do you get to Mill Valley often? I will be there for the majority of October taking care of their Westie.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Another author to look for. I picked up a William Krueger novel but haven't read it yet. I am finishing up Sanford's latest.


Read all of Krueger.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I am waiting for the next one to get to me from the wait list at the library.
> 
> Do you get to Mill Valley often? I will be there for the majority of October taking care of their Westie.


Every once in awhile. We were in Santa Rosa Tuesday.
Arnaldur Indridiason, Icelandic mysteries. Wonderful. Shelved under "Arnaldur" at the library.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Cora Harrison writes mysteries set in 16th century Ireland. First one I read was My Lady Judge. fun period stuff and good mystery.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Every once in awhile. We were in Santa Rosa Tuesday.
> Arnaldur Indridiason, Icelandic mysteries. Wonderful. Shelved under "Arnaldur" at the library.


Read one and loved it! Thanks for the reminder. If you want a break from the usual in October you could drive out for the day. We could walk our little guys. I am really looking forward to going there. I have been taking care of their Westies for about seven years.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Read all of Krueger.


You recommended him for me to read. It was strange that the last 3 authors that I have read were all from Minnesota.
Vince Flynn (rest his young soul), John Sandford, and Tami Hoag. Now I have William Krueger waiting for me on my coffee table.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Cora Harrison writes mysteries set in 16th century Ireland. First one I read was My Lady Judge. fun period stuff and good mystery.


Now that is one for me. I love all things 'Ireland'.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> She/it is losing it, Huck. She can't control things in here and it gets her/it's little goad up.
> Like my avatar? You can see it from the hotel we will be staying in. It is in the Walker Sculpture Gardens that we will be visiting ( weather permitting).


BrattyPatty
Love it. My kind of Art. I will be going even if it pours down rain.
As to her/it, poor soul, looking for attention anywhere and everywhere and no-one really cares.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bazinga for now! Have to get online with my sister and niece for a game or 2. BBL


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Read one and loved it! Thanks for the reminder. If you want a break from the usual in October you could drive out for the day. We could walk our little guys. I am really looking forward to going there. I have been taking care of their Westies for about seven years.


Maybe. We'll see. Sounds like a plan.
More
Charles Todd
PJ Tracy


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Have any of you been following the news about the Moral Mondays held in North Carolina by the coalition of NAACP and other groups protesting the North Carolina legislature? Inspiring!!!!!!!!


peacegoddess
very little but thank you, will check it out.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You recommended him for me to read. It was strange that the last 3 authors that I have read were all from Minnesota.
> Vince Flynn (rest his young soul), John Sandford, and Tami Hoag. Now I have William Krueger waiting for me on my coffee table.


I knew I mentioned him before. I like reading things in which I'm familiar with the setting.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Are you familiar with Linda Fairstein? If not, try one and let me know what you think.



peacegoddess said:


> If possible, read in sequence....not an absolute necessity to do so though....I did not and still enjoyed them. I have read them all and now have to find another great mystery writer.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've read all of Patricia Cornwell's and John Sanford's books. Check out Linda Fairstein. Sorry for the repeat but I do like her.



peacegoddess said:


> it is all about the library for me these days. I have library cards in three counties of Calif. The places I pet sit the most.
> 
> Am totally caught up on Cornwell also.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Along with Texas, Colorado, Florida, and so forth.



alcameron said:


> Yes.
> That legislature is nuts!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

damemary said:


> Are you familiar with Linda Fairstein? If not, try one and let me know what you think.


i like her writing. i am a voracious reader and also listen to books on cd while I knit so I go through a lot of books in a month.

I wish jean Auel would write another book also Elizabeth George. Has anyone read Mary Doria Russell? She has two really great Sci Fi and a great historical fiction set in Italy during WWII.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You've got to put a complete reading list together. I like your style.



peacegoddess said:


> i like her writing. i am a voracious reader and also listen to books on cd while I knit so I go through a lot of books in a month.
> 
> I wish jean Auel would write another book also Elizabeth George. Has anyone read Mary Doria Russell? She has two really great Sci Fi and a great historical fiction set in Italy during WWII.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

damemary said:


> Along with Texas, Colorado, Florida, and so forth.


Well I think there is a ground swell of resistance beginning and it will not be stopped. People are mad as hell and will not accept the nasty mean attitude and actions of the these conservative legislatures. I love that the moral mondays are attended by such a diverse coalition of people and groups.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

damemary said:


> You've got to put a complete reading list together. I like your style.


This is what I have read or listened to in the last six weeks

Daughter of Ireland / Juilene Osborne-McKnight. 
The round house [sound recording] / Louise Erdrich. 
Murder below Montparnasse / Cara Black. 
A delicate truth [sound recording] / John Le Carré. Le 
Andalusiske vännen. English Söderberg, Alexander. 
The golden egg / Donna Leon. 
Vanish with the rose [sound recording] / by Barbara Michaels. 
The fifth assassin [sound recording] / Brad Meltzer. Meltzer, Brad.

A rule against murder / Louise Penny. Penny, Louise.	06-15-2013 
Still midnight [sound recording] / by Denise Mina. Mina, Denise. 
Devious [sound recording] / Lisa Jackson. Jackson, Lisa. 
The river of no return / Bee Ridgway. Ridgway, Bee, 1971- 
November knits : inspired designs for changing seasons / Kate Gagnon Osborn, Courtney Kelley. Osborn, Kate Gagnon. 
The light between oceans [sound recording] / M. L. Stedman. Stedman, M. L. 
Ready to die / Lisa Jackson. Jackson, Lisa.	06-22-2013

A walk with the dead / Sally Spencer. Spencer, Sally. 
Paradise Falls / Jonnie Jacobs. Jacobs, Jonnie.	
Extra credit / Maggie Barbieri. Barbieri, Maggie.	
The body in the piazza / Katherine Hall Page. Page, Katherine Hall.

The Ophelia cut [sound recording] : a novel / John Lescroart. Lescroart, John T. 
The cruelest month [sound recording] / by Louise Penny. Penny, Louise. 
Tipping the velvet [videorecording]


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hurrah hurrah!



peacegoddess said:


> Well I think there is a ground swell of resistance beginning and it will not be stopped. People are mad as hell and will not accept the nasty mean attitude and actions of the these conservative legislatures. I love that the moral mondays are attended by such a diverse coalition of people and groups.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> This is what I have read or listened to in the last six weeks
> 
> Daughter of Ireland / Juilene Osborne-McKnight.
> The round house [sound recording] / Louise Erdrich.
> ...


Thanks for the list. Familiar with some.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the reading list, peacegoddess. You're a fast reader too .


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Read his books. I like him. I am on a women authors only kick....with a few exceptions.


I read books almost exclusively that are written by women. I can't actually think of one written by a man for years. I never even thought about that until I read your post. I think women do such good character development and I get much more engaged with the characters but then again it could just be the particular authors I happened upon too. I will have to check her out peacegoddess.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Have you read Henning Mankell, author of Wallender mysteries? Read in order, if you can. I love his detective Wallender. He's such a real character.


Andrea - Did you know Wallander is going to be on PBS. It was produced by the BBC. I haven't read any of the books but maybe I should.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Peacegoddess
you are a amazing Reader. History and Biographies are my primary interests. Utopia I like as well.
Amazing what was fiction years ago is now fact.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I read books almost exclusively that are written by women. I can't actually think of one written by a man for years. I never even thought about that until I read your post. I think women do such good character development and I get much more engaged with the characters but then again it could just be the particular authors I happened upon too. I will have to check her out peacegoddess.


Cheeky
Susan Sontag - I like VERY much. Very diverse. 
Susan Hill - "Mist in the mirror".
Margaret Wettlin - "Fifty Russian Winters"


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Andrea - Did you know Wallander is going to be on PBS. It was produced by the BBC. I haven't read any of the books but maybe I should.


I've seen some of them already. Very good.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I've seen some of them already. Very good.


Julienne Osborne Mc Knight has 2 other books.
I am of Irelaunde
Bright Sword of Ireland

Both very good!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I am opening a new topic, Reading List in General Chit Chat. I hope everyone will continue to add their suggestions. 

I have been fascinated by your recent posts of favorite authors and by ones I've never tried. How often have we all been stumped by 'something to read?' 

There seems to be a 'love of reading gene' connected to the 'love of knitting gene.' Don't you think?


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

damemary said:


> I am opening a new topic, Reading List in General Chit Chat. I hope everyone will continue to add their suggestions.
> 
> I have been fascinated by your recent posts of favorite authors and by ones I've never tried. How often have we all been stumped by 'something to read?'
> 
> There seems to be a 'love of reading gene' connected to the 'love of knitting gene.' Don't you think?


Thanks - that is a wonderful idea! I will list a lot of history books and a few 19th century English titles. :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> LOL. I went off my usual course and read Janet Evanovich's Stephanie Plum series. I had a lot of good laughs with those books! I don't get to the library as often as I used to.
> I do know that I would wait a good 3 to 4 weeks to get a new book on the best seller list.


Bratty, a friend once gave me an entire series if Janet Evanovich's books. Starting with "One for the money" series. I only started the first book & found it to be very nasty with words & lots of graphics sex! Are the rest of her books the same? I gave those books to another friend who reads that kind of books.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks. I saw it first thing. I have so many new ideas. There is also a huge amount available through Search.

I read at night and knit during the day when the natural light is better for me. So little time....



medusa said:


> Thanks - that is a wonderful idea! I will list a lot of history books and a few 19th century English titles. :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I am opening a new topic, Reading List in General Chit Chat. I hope everyone will continue to add their suggestions.
> 
> I have been fascinated by your recent posts of favorite authors and by ones I've never tried. How often have we all been stumped by 'something to read?'
> 
> There seems to be a 'love of reading gene' connected to the 'love of knitting gene.' Don't you think?


damemary
getting more tips about literature, wonderful, but how about stretching time. Any suggestions? So many hobbies and so little time. Posting here is just getting breaks now and then.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sometimes I think we're the same person. (Both avatar flowers.) (We're not. Are we?) I posted the same idea. I'm stalled in knitting, KP and the extreme heat are my excuses. If you come up with some of your brilliant ideas, let me know right away. I'm afraid I'll be jabbering in excitement on our trip....



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> getting more tips about literature, wonderful, but how about stretching time. Any suggestions? So many hobbies and so little time. Posting here is just getting breaks now and then.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

damemary said:


> Sometimes I think we're the same person. (Both avatar flowers.) (We're not. Are we?) I posted the same idea. I'm stalled in knitting, KP and the extreme heat are my excuses. If you come up with some of your brilliant ideas, let me know right away. I'm afraid I'll be jabbering in excitement on our trip....


Sleep less????


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm as excited as a kid right before class day.



peacegoddess said:


> Sleep less????


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Sometimes I think we're the same person. (Both avatar flowers.) (We're not. Are we?) I posted the same idea. I'm stalled in knitting, KP and the extreme heat are my excuses. If you come up with some of your brilliant ideas, let me know right away. I'm afraid I'll be jabbering in excitement on our trip....


damemary
Are we not both that evasive creature and where are the other Flower Children? We are suffering from heat as well. Just put out Water everywhere for the Birds to drink and bathe.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Sometimes I think we're the same person. (Both avatar flowers.) (We're not. Are we?) I posted the same idea. I'm stalled in knitting, KP and the extreme heat are my excuses. If you come up with some of your brilliant ideas, let me know right away. I'm afraid I'll be jabbering in excitement on our trip....


damemary
I shall be wearing a fresh Flower so you won't have any problem finding me at the Airport. Will give further details in private.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> I shall be wearing a fresh Flower so you won't have any problem finding me at the Airport. Will give further details in private.


I'll have a knitting needle between my teeth, but I'll send you a photo first.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Bratty, a friend once gave me an entire series if Janet Evanovich's books. Starting with "One for the money" series. I only started the first book & found it to be very nasty with words & lots of graphics sex! Are the rest of her books the same? I gave those books to another friend who reads that kind of books.


It depends on what you consider graphic sex, Jane. I didn't find them as "graphic " as any Nora Roberts novel. I found them to be hillarious. In fact sex is very minimal in her books.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'll have a knitting needle between my teeth, but I'll send you a photo first.


Cheeky and I will be standing along with Brad our limo driver with a sign with your name on it! LOL


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> Sometimes I think we're the same person. (Both avatar flowers.) (We're not. Are we?) I posted the same idea. I'm stalled in knitting, KP and the extreme heat are my excuses. If you come up with some of your brilliant ideas, let me know right away. I'm afraid I'll be jabbering in excitement on our trip....


I have my "no knitting until after dinner" rule, which, of course, I can't always follow. So I try to read when I have breaks during the day, but maybe I need to adjust my thinking and knit during breaks during the day.
I was a much better organized person when I worked.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I have my "no knitting until after dinner" rule, which, of course, I can't always follow. So I try to read when I have breaks during the day, but maybe I need to adjust my thinking and knit during breaks during the day.
> I was a much better organized person when I worked.


I know how you feel, al.
My rule is no knitting until my housework is done. I read mostly at night.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I have my "no knitting until after dinner" rule, which, of course, I can't always follow. So I try to read when I have breaks during the day, but maybe I need to adjust my thinking and knit during breaks during the day.
> I was a much better organized person when I worked.


You've just described me to a T. Does everyone have the knitting after dinner rule? It just doesn't feel right to pick it up during the day, but I have also hit a dry spell and the mojo's not working at all. Maybe it is the weather - we got used to having no summer over the last couple of years, and we've just had a whole week of heat.

My life has become much less organised since I had to stop work. I sometimes wonder how I did all the things I did, but I suppose ailments take their toll. It works for me as an excuse.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> You've just described me to a T. Does everyone have the knitting after dinner rule? It just doesn't feel right to pick it up during the day, but I have also hit a dry spell and the mojo's not working at all. Maybe it is the weather - we got used to having no summer over the last couple of years, and we've just had a whole week of heat.
> 
> My life has become much less organised since I had to stop work. I sometimes wonder how I did all the things I did, but I suppose ailments take their toll. It works for me as an excuse.


Here's an example of my knitting ennui. I started one of the workshops here on KP. I started a week late because the yarn I was using didn't work for the project. Once I got going, it took me awhile to get comfortable with the pattern. In the meantime, other participants are posting their finished shrugs and I'm probably half done. They've already had the "parade of shrugs" and I'm still plugging away. I'll get it done, and I've finally faced the fact that it's OK to go at a snail's pace from time to time. That's what I'm telling myself, anyway.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'll have a knitting needle between my teeth, but I'll send you a photo first.


Who is going to join me for some good, brisk walks? Bring your walking shoes. I'd better be able to exercise or I'll blimp up!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> You've just described me to a T. Does everyone have the knitting after dinner rule? It just doesn't feel right to pick it up during the day, but I have also hit a dry spell and the mojo's not working at all. Maybe it is the weather - we got used to having no summer over the last couple of years, and we've just had a whole week of heat.
> 
> My life has become much less organised since I had to stop work. I sometimes wonder how I did all the things I did, but I suppose ailments take their toll. It works for me as an excuse.


We both have the same ailment, Anne.
Fibro dictates what we will or will not be doing that day. I make myself get up whether it is a good day or not. I'm not comfortable unless the house is tidy. No OCD there, but I hate clutter. If I have to lay down afterwards then I do. I keep a knitting project, books, a couple of movies and my laptop on my nightstand just in case. If I have to take any meds, it's good night Irene.
It is a very valid excuse.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I'll have a knitting needle between my teeth, but I'll send you a photo first.


alcameron
now that is an appropriate signal.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Who is going to join me for some good, brisk walks? Bring your walking shoes. I'd better be able to exercise or I'll blimp up!


I will! It is one of the 2 exercises I can do. The other is swimming. The lake should be warm enough by now.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Who is going to join me for some good, brisk walks? Bring your walking shoes. I'd better be able to exercise or I'll blimp up!


alcameron
I shall join you.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> I shall join you.


Good! I'll have a few human walking companions for a change. And I won't have to carry plastic bags along as I usually do!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Bratty, a friend once gave me an entire series if Janet Evanovich's books. Starting with "One for the money" series. I only started the first book & found it to be very nasty with words & lots of graphics sex! Are the rest of her books the same? I gave those books to another friend who reads that kind of books.


Perhaps mainstream novels are not for you. I would not call her books nasty in any way, shape or form. I understand that there are a whole series of christian novels on the market and they may be more to your taste.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'll have a knitting needle between my teeth, but I'll send you a photo first.


You can take the girl off of the range but you can't take the knitting needle out of her mouth.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> You can take the girl off of the range but you can't take the knitting needle out of her mouth.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> You can take the girl off of the range but you can't take the knitting needle out of her mouth.


Too funny!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Good! I'll have a few human walking companions for a change. And I won't have to carry plastic bags along as I usually do!


NO, al, we are potty trained. :XD:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> NO, al, we are potty trained. :XD:


Thank heavens!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Thank heavens!


There are several walking trails to choose from.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Too funny!


I can walk to but not too briskly. Just keep looking back to see if I am still behind you.

Oh I was able to get tickets for Clybourne Park and we can all sit together too! Yeah! We just need to pick them up at Will Call. You are going to love the Guthrie. It is amazing!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> You can take the girl off of the range but you can't take the knitting needle out of her mouth.


Cheeky
dat is vary coote.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I can walk to but not too briskly. Just keep looking back to see if I am still behind you.
> 
> Oh I was able to get tickets for Clybourne Park and we can all sit together too! Yeah! We just need to pick them up at Will Call. You are going to love the Guthrie. It is amazing!


Cheeky
could bring my Roller Skates for you and we pull you. Need your Shoe size. Probably smaller than mine, I am a tall girl with long feet and we can make them fit for pulling you.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky
> dat is vary oote.


Here's another one holding her needle in her mouth.
Very cute!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky
> could bring my Roller Skates for you and we pull you. Need your Shoe size. Probably smaller than mine, I am a tall girl with long feet and we can make them fit for pulling you.


Nobody has feet as long as mine. My feet were long and narrow even when I was a child. I longed for cute shoes.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky
> could bring my Roller Skates for you and we pull you. Need your Shoe size. Probably smaller than mine, I am a tall girl with long feet and we can make them fit for pulling you.


Thanks Huck. I'll send you my requirements by email. I can bring my own rope too. :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We're just all here to have fun. No rules. No worries. I always look lost. Let's remember to exchange cell phone numbers, privately of course.



alcameron said:


> I have my "no knitting until after dinner" rule, which, of course, I can't always follow. So I try to read when I have breaks during the day, but maybe I need to adjust my thinking and knit during breaks during the day.
> I was a much better organized person when I worked.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I ignore housework. See, we are all different. And no one could impose a leader on us if they tried.



BrattyPatty said:


> I know how you feel, al.
> My rule is no knitting until my housework is done. I read mostly at night.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Nobody has feet as long as mine. My feet were long and narrow even when I was a child. I longed for cute shoes.


Why are we never happy with the way we are? Seems that we always want the opposite of what we are given. It took me a long time to get comfortable in my own body but I am OK with it now. Except for a few tweaks and tune ups it has served me well.
I have really ugly feet though. Mine are kind of odd shaped and my siblings used to tease me about my long toes. Now I think they were just jealous because I am so special.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> I ignore housework. See, we are all different. And no one could impose a leader on us if they tried.


That is the beauty of it. We are all unique, gifted and lovely in our own way.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I knit during the day because I see better. My mojo needs work. It's been over 100 degrees since ?? I've never been an organized person. Now there's no one to tell me what to do. (My DH is too smart. ) My own brand of heaven. There you are.



aw9358 said:


> You've just described me to a T. Does everyone have the knitting after dinner rule? It just doesn't feel right to pick it up during the day, but I have also hit a dry spell and the mojo's not working at all. Maybe it is the weather - we got used to having no summer over the last couple of years, and we've just had a whole week of heat.
> 
> My life has become much less organised since I had to stop work. I sometimes wonder how I did all the things I did, but I suppose ailments take their toll. It works for me as an excuse.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> I ignore housework. See, we are all different. And no one could impose a leader on us if they tried.


I don't like housework either but once I get it done it is so nice to look at what I have accomplished. I do it whenever the mood strikes me. Could be early morning or past midnight but I like to strike when the iron is hot. Who knows when I will feel that way again :lol:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's why I haven't tried a knit along. I feel like I have to work at my own pace.



alcameron said:


> Here's an example of my knitting ennui. I started one of the workshops here on KP. I started a week late because the yarn I was using didn't work for the project. Once I got going, it took me awhile to get comfortable with the pattern. In the meantime, other participants are posting their finished shrugs and I'm probably half done. They've already had the "parade of shrugs" and I'm still plugging away. I'll get it done, and I've finally faced the fact that it's OK to go at a snail's pace from time to time. That's what I'm telling myself, anyway.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

We're going out for Chinese at our little neighborhood restaurant. See you latter. Bazinga!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm slow. I'll be the one at the finish line waiting with liquid refreshments.



alcameron said:


> Who is going to join me for some good, brisk walks? Bring your walking shoes. I'd better be able to exercise or I'll blimp up!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> You can take the girl off of the range but you can't take the knitting needle out of her mouth.


So true. Will that be our first toast?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Great work Cheeky. Yippee.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> I can walk to but not too briskly. Just keep looking back to see if I am still behind you.
> 
> Oh I was able to get tickets for Clybourne Park and we can all sit together too! Yeah! We just need to pick them up at Will Call. You are going to love the Guthrie. It is amazing!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey, bring skates for me too. I didn't know that was an option.



Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky
> could bring my Roller Skates for you and we pull you. Need your Shoe size. Probably smaller than mine, I am a tall girl with long feet and we can make them fit for pulling you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Why are we never happy with the way we are? Seems that we always want the opposite of what we are given. It took me a long time to get comfortable in my own body but I am OK with it now. Except for a few tweaks and tune ups it has served me well.
> I have really ugly feet though. Mine are kind of odd shaped and my siblings used to tease me about my long toes. Now I think they were just jealous because I am so special.


I think you're right Cheeky. Very special indeed.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> That's why I haven't tried a knit along. I feel like I have to work at my own pace.


The workshops aren't exactly knit-alongs. You can go at your own pace. It's just that my pace isn't too fast at times. I had another project going at the same time, so I'm still plugging away at it.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I have decided I am going to do a chevron pattern afghan for my niece. I have ripped out the other so many times that I am going to go with a standard pattern and get it done. I still want to do my design but I think I will do it for myself so if it isn't perfect it will be OK.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Great work Cheeky. Yippee.


Clybourne Park!! Sounds fantastic!!! I'm getting excited!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thanks Huck. I'll send you my requirements by email. I can bring my own rope too. :thumbup:


Cheeky
Want you closer and hold hands pulling you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I ignore housework. See, we are all different. And no one could impose a leader on us if they tried.


damemary

who needs a leader when you have all strong people in your group.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Why are we never happy with the way we are? Seems that we always want the opposite of what we are given. It took me a long time to get comfortable in my own body but I am OK with it now. Except for a few tweaks and tune ups it has served me well.
> I have really ugly feet though. Mine are kind of odd shaped and my siblings used to tease me about my long toes. Now I think they were just jealous because I am so special.


Cheeky
Long Toes here as well. Who wants to be like everybody else? Certainly not me. I never tried to be like anyone else.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I don't like housework either but once I get it done it is so nice to look at what I have accomplished. I do it whenever the mood strikes me. Could be early morning or past midnight but I like to strike when the iron is hot. Who knows when I will feel that way again :lol:


Cheeky
I now look at housework as exercise and while doing it I put on pleasant Music and sing along. It goes that much better, even cleaning the Toilet. I changed a lot of routines. Most of the time now I bring up the Ironing Board and iron in luxury rather than in the Laundry Room. It does not seem like a chore this way, just an activity.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I have decided I am going to do a chevron pattern afghan for my niece. I have ripped out the other so many times that I am going to go with a standard pattern and get it done. I still want to do my design but I think I will do it for myself so if it isn't perfect it will be OK.


Cheeky
do what you like and not what aggravates you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Nobody has feet as long as mine. My feet were long and narrow even when I was a child. I longed for cute shoes.


alcameron
I always thought I had the longest feet until Mrs. Kennedy became first Lady and it was announced that her shoe size was 10 1/2. I like my feet, excellent for wearing Heels, narrow at the Toes.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky
> I now look at housework as exercise and while doing it I put on pleasant Music and sing along. It goes that much better, even cleaning the Toilet. I changed a lot of routines. Most of the time now I bring up the Ironing Board and iron in luxury rather than in the Laundry Room. It does not seem like a chore this way, just an activity.


Same here, Huck. I do the same things everyday, so it never really gets dirty. I have it done in an hour and a half max. Of course, I do have a small house. Having 2 kitties, I vacuum everyday. But all work is done to music. Dancing and dusting go together well.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I have decided I am going to do a chevron pattern afghan for my niece. I have ripped out the other so many times that I am going to go with a standard pattern and get it done. I still want to do my design but I think I will do it for myself so if it isn't perfect it will be OK.


I am betting that you can make a work of art out of a chevron.
I am working on an evening bag.It's the round draw string kind.
I have a ton of novelty yarns to use up.
I also have a fall sweater on the needles for Brynn.
And I am working on a pair of socks that I have started 3 times over. I keep a project in every room besides the bathroom and kitchen. 
What colors are you using for the chevron afghan, Cheeky?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky
> Long Toes here as well. Who wants to be like everybody else? Certainly not me. I never tried to be like anyone else.


Long toes are great for toe rings! I use to wear one before my foot surgery.Speaking of toes, don't forget to pack some flipflops for the lake!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> We're just all here to have fun. No rules. No worries. I always look lost. Let's remember to exchange cell phone numbers, privately of course.


Check your email, ladies


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Does everyone like seafood? Is there anyone allergic to shellfish? There is a really good restaurant "Oceanaire" that has great food. Or we could eat at Ichi Bans. It is like a Benihaha. Great food and fun. Cheeky, do you have any that you would like to add?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I have been working on the LYS hop today. Again, Cheeky, if you have any favs we'll add them to the list. My son said he saw one in SO Minneapolis. He said I would love it. Yarn from floor to ceiling. It would like being a kid in a candy shop!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Does everyone like seafood? Is there anyone allergic to shellfish? There is a really good restaurant "Oceanaire" that has great food. Or we could eat at Ichi Bans. It is like a Benihaha. Great food and fun. Cheeky, do you have any that you would like to add?


BrattyPatty
Love Seafood. Crab Legs, Lobster, Cod, Tilapia. No slurpy things like Oysters - just give me the shells to make Jewelry from.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I am betting that you can make a work of art out of a chevron.
> I am working on an evening bag.It's the round draw string kind.
> I have a ton of novelty yarns to use up.
> I also have a fall sweater on the needles for Brynn.
> ...


BrattyPatty
you make me feel very good having an number of projects going at one time. That seems to be my routine.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Alcameron,

Thank you for the Chocolate Banana Bread recipe. I made it with a couple of changes and found it to be very good. Tastes like a dessert!

I regularly make Banana Bread, sometimes with nuts and or raisins, berries, etc., but never thought of chocolate even though I love fruit and chocolate together.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Especially when you have a group with many talents that have each other's backs....and have truth as a goal?



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> 
> who needs a leader when you have all strong people in your group.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd love to have a laundry room near the bedrooms with space for exercise equipment, a big window, and room for ironing and folding. Wouldn't that be a dream? A woman-cave perhaps? but women aren't very good cave dwellers.



Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky
> I now look at housework as exercise and while doing it I put on pleasant Music and sing along. It goes that much better, even cleaning the Toilet. I changed a lot of routines. Most of the time now I bring up the Ironing Board and iron in luxury rather than in the Laundry Room. It does not seem like a chore this way, just an activity.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Great rule! I may have to needlepoint a pillow.



Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky
> do what you like and not what aggravates you.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Same here, Huck. I do the same things everyday, so it never really gets dirty. I have it done in an hour and a half max. Of course, I do have a small house. Having 2 kitties, I vacuum everyday. But all work is done to music. Dancing and dusting go together well.


I'm usually tripping over cats when I clean. They are real busy bodies and inspect what I have done to make sure it is up to there standards. I did give up litter box duty and gave that to DH. I love to listen to him try to reason with the cats to remove themselves from the area while he is cleaning. He doesn't understand that cats just don't give a care. The house is their's not our's and what's a little cat hair among friends?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love your avatar with the hat, long legs & heels.



Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> I always thought I had the longest feet until Mrs. Kennedy became first Lady and it was announced that her shoe size was 10 1/2. I like my feet, excellent for wearing Heels, narrow at the Toes.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe I just need you & Huck to organize me. I appreciate it but I can't seem to figure it out.



BrattyPatty said:


> Same here, Huck. I do the same things everyday, so it never really gets dirty. I have it done in an hour and a half max. Of course, I do have a small house. Having 2 kitties, I vacuum everyday. But all work is done to music. Dancing and dusting go together well.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm allergic to shellfish. I ate it for years and then bam! Sorry.



BrattyPatty said:


> Does everyone like seafood? Is there anyone allergic to shellfish? There is a really good restaurant "Oceanaire" that has great food. Or we could eat at Ichi Bans. It is like a Benihaha. Great food and fun. Cheeky, do you have any that you would like to add?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Imagine all of us.



BrattyPatty said:


> I have been working on the LYS hop today. Again, Cheeky, if you have any favs we'll add them to the list. My son said he saw one in SO Minneapolis. He said I would love it. Yarn from floor to ceiling. It would like being a kid in a candy shop!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You learn to accept that when you have cats, and you get so much in return.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> I'm usually tripping over cats when I clean. They are real busy bodies and inspect what I have done to make sure it is up to there standards. I did give up litter box duty and gave that to DH. I love to listen to him try to reason with the cats to remove themselves from the area while he is cleaning. He doesn't understand that cats just don't give a care. The house is their's not our's and what's a little cat hair among friends?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky
> Want you closer and hold hands pulling you.


That would be nice, Huck.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> 
> who needs a leader when you have all strong people in your group.


So true. None of us has a giant ego that needs to be constantly fed and stroked and I am always learning something new from the rest of you. It's a win win situation for all of us.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky
> I now look at housework as exercise and while doing it I put on pleasant Music and sing along. It goes that much better, even cleaning the Toilet. I changed a lot of routines. Most of the time now I bring up the Ironing Board and iron in luxury rather than in the Laundry Room. It does not seem like a chore this way, just an activity.


If you have to do it, and we do you might as well enjoy it as much as possible. We can make the best of even the boring things and they will go by that much quicker.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I am betting that you can make a work of art out of a chevron.
> I am working on an evening bag.It's the round draw string kind.
> I have a ton of novelty yarns to use up.
> I also have a fall sweater on the needles for Brynn.
> ...


I decided to use Cascade 220 superwash and I am using wool and merino. The colors are Summer Sky Heather, Turtle, Charcoal, Aran, Walnut Heather and Daffodil in the worsted and then Teal, Hunter Green, Coral and Turquoise. The neutrals will be my main colors and the others to add some pop. Their colors are very neutral in the living room and I think this combination will be nice. I am going to do wider and narrower bands and lay it out on the computer first.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds gorgeous Cheeky. You are a master.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> I decided to use Cascade 220 superwash and I am using wool and merino. The colors are Summer Sky Heather, Turtle, Charcoal, Aran, Walnut Heather and Daffodil in the worsted and then Teal, Hunter Green, Coral and Turquoise. The neutrals will be my main colors and the others to add some pop. Their colors are very neutral in the living room and I think this combination will be nice. I am going to do wider and narrower bands and lay it out on the computer first.


----------



## Heiwa (Jun 21, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I'm usually tripping over cats when I clean. They are real busy bodies and inspect what I have done to make sure it is up to there standards. I did give up litter box duty and gave that to DH. I love to listen to him try to reason with the cats to remove themselves from the area while he is cleaning. He doesn't understand that cats just don't give a care. The house is their's not our's and what's a little cat hair among friends?


Usually, I don't forward links to You Tube videos, but my son sent me this Sad Cat Diary link a while ago and everyone in our family loved the dialogue: 



 . If you've seen it already, I apologize. Oh, I read your page all the time and enjoy the conversation.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Long toes are great for toe rings! I use to wear one before my foot surgery.Speaking of toes, don't forget to pack some flipflops for the lake!


I don't want to draw attention to my toes so no toe rings for me. I can't wear flipflops either I walk right out of them. It's either barefoot or nice and secure with a strap across the back. When you see my feet you will understand and wish you had never seen them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Heiwa, thanks for sharing.....and thanks reading the page. Jump in anytime.



Heiwa said:


> Usually, I don't forward links to You Tube videos, but my son sent me this Sad Cat Diary link a while ago and everyone in our family loved the dialogue:
> 
> 
> 
> . If you've seen it already, I apologize. Oh, I read your page all the time and enjoy the conversation.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Does everyone like seafood? Is there anyone allergic to shellfish? There is a really good restaurant "Oceanaire" that has great food. Or we could eat at Ichi Bans. It is like a Benihaha. Great food and fun. Cheeky, do you have any that you would like to add?


No, both of these are good choices. I like Hazels in N.E. and took Andrea there when she was here but it's a little further away. They have great breakfasts and a yarn shop a couple doors down, Crafty Planet and a wonderful bakery, Sarah Janes. Maybe we could start out LYS hop there with breakfast. I have a list of 5 or 6 others I will send you that are on the way out of town going north. We better compare notes so we know when everyone needs to be checked out, have breakfast shop and then head up north. I may be planning too much stuff. I'll email you later today.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I have been working on the LYS hop today. Again, Cheeky, if you have any favs we'll add them to the list. My son said he saw one in SO Minneapolis. He said I would love it. Yarn from floor to ceiling. It would like being a kid in a candy shop!


Yes and I must touch everything!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Especially when you have a group with many talents that have each other's backs....and have truth as a goal?


Well said damemary.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> You learn to accept that when you have cats, and you get so much in return.


They are nicer and a lot more intelligent than some humans I know.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I'd love to have a laundry room near the bedrooms with space for exercise equipment, a big window, and room for ironing and folding. Wouldn't that be a dream? A woman-cave perhaps? but women aren't very good cave dwellers.


damemary
need to get to some female Architects to design such homes. I actually have a large window in my Laundry room and TV etc. but I still like to be in the prettiest part of the house as much as possible and I make it possible.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Great rule! I may have to needlepoint a pillow.


damemary
if you need needlepoint yarn, do not buy any, I have plenty to share.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Does everyone like seafood? Is there anyone allergic to shellfish? There is a really good restaurant "Oceanaire" that has great food. Or we could eat at Ichi Bans. It is like a Benihaha. Great food and fun. Cheeky, do you have any that you would like to add?


I am allergic to shellfish, but don't worry. There's always something on the menu I can eat.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I love your avatar with the hat, long legs & heels.


damemary
thank you very much. Now you know how pointed my feet are. Those are my feet, not shoes.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> They are nicer and a lot more intelligent than some humans I know.


Cheeky
so true. Do your Cats let you know that they did not like it when you were gone for a while? My Sister's totally ignore her when she comes home.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This sounds so wonderful. Meeting in a place you know so well is such a good idea.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> No, both of these are good choices. I like Hazels in N.E. and took Andrea there when she was here but it's a little further away. They have great breakfasts and a yarn shop a couple doors down, Crafty Planet and a wonderful bakery, Sarah Janes. Maybe we could start out LYS hop there with breakfast. I have a list of 5 or 6 others I will send you that are on the way out of town going north. We better compare notes so we know when everyone needs to be checked out, have breakfast shop and then head up north. I may be planning too much stuff. I'll email you later today.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You start at one end & I start at the other. Do they have carts ready? Wheeee!



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yes and I must touch everything!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll get a canvas & you pick the yarn while I'm there. hugs



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> if you need needlepoint yarn, do not buy any, I have plenty to share.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love fish, but I've even gotten in trouble when they sauté shrimp in the open. Ugh. Better to admit it than spend the day at the hospital.



alcameron said:


> I am allergic to shellfish, but don't worry. There's always something on the menu I can eat.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's Ethel too. But she just ambles by for Jerry to brush her....like 'oh, there you are.'



Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky
> so true. Do your Cats let you know that they did not like it when you were gone for a while? My Sister's totally ignore her when she comes home.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I don't want to draw attention to my toes so no toe rings for me. I can't wear flipflops either I walk right out of them. It's either barefoot or nice and secure with a strap across the back. When you see my feet you will understand and wish you had never seen them.


After all this time waiting to meet you, the last thing I am going to look at is your feet lol!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I don't want to draw attention to my toes so no toe rings for me. I can't wear flipflops either I walk right out of them. It's either barefoot or nice and secure with a strap across the back. When you see my feet you will understand and wish you had never seen them.


Cheeky
your feet need a THANK YOU. They keep you standing firm. A wonderful job they are doing.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I'll get a canvas & you pick the yarn while I'm there. hugs


damemary
would you like to do a needlepoint totally unconventional? I just finished one and am making a Pillow from it. It has not been stretched yet but may take a picture and show it as my Avatar. Pattern done as I went along. Whatever came to mind.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> They are nicer and a lot more intelligent than some humans I know.


I have a plaque hanging on my front door that says:

If you want the best chair in the house then you must move the cat!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> would you like to do a needlepoint totally unconventional? I just finished one and am making a Pillow from it. It has not been stretched yet but may take a picture and show it as my Avatar. Pattern done as I went along. Whatever came to mind.


I love needlepoint. I have to use an Ott lite when I do it to distinguish the more pale colors from one another. I have one going of an old English garden.It's my "go to" project when I get bored with knitting.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> No, both of these are good choices. I like Hazels in N.E. and took Andrea there when she was here but it's a little further away. They have great breakfasts and a yarn shop a couple doors down, Crafty Planet and a wonderful bakery, Sarah Janes. Maybe we could start out LYS hop there with breakfast. I have a list of 5 or 6 others I will send you that are on the way out of town going north. We better compare notes so we know when everyone needs to be checked out, have breakfast shop and then head up north. I may be planning too much stuff. I'll email you later today.


That sounds great, Cheeky! I will email you what I have planned so far.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Okay ladies, watch your language or thumper will report you as she has me. She is very upset that we will be visiting HER city. LOL! We won't be visiting the bad neighborhoods of Minneapolis, so no worries about running into thumper. Too bad really, I would love to see her dog act. Go and tell Admin that now like a good little tattletail, thumper.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Okay ladies, watch your language or thumper will report you as she has me. She is very upset that we will be visiting HER city. LOL! We won't be visiting the bad neighborhoods of Minneapolis, so no worries about running into thumper. Too bad really, I would love to see her dog act. Go and tell Admin that now like a good little tattletail, thumper.


Wow, another of your lies exposed since you posted that I had reported you only two days ago.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I was wrong, and I apologize. Now get thee out of here, you are emitting noxious fumes.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

If Janeway insists on squatting in here, so be it. But I will not respond to her posts since her very racist name calling in S&O. *******. Nice, huh?
Racists will not be tolerated, but instead shunned in this thread as far as I am concerned, and Janeway has just proved herself to be one.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bazinga for now! Have to get dinner on the grill. Carribean chicken and home made coleslaw.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Truer words were never spoken.

No flip flops for me either....lots of sandals though.



Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky
> your feet need a THANK YOU. They keep you standing firm. A wonderful job they are doing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm intrigued. Can't wait to see. I love needlepoint. Don't you just feel like a lady in a castle when you do it?



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> would you like to do a needlepoint totally unconventional? I just finished one and am making a Pillow from it. It has not been stretched yet but may take a picture and show it as my Avatar. Pattern done as I went along. Whatever came to mind.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And don't you dare touch her highness! Let them sit on the floor. (Don't cats just own the house?)



Janeway said:


> I have a plaque hanging on my front door that says:
> 
> If you want the best chair in the house then you must move the cat!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Patty, shall I tell everyone what I think about 'bad words?'

There is no such thing as a 'bad word.' There are words we don't use at church. If you reuse the same word too much your speech is boring. If your speech isn't descriptive enough, no one knows what you're talking about. But, when you hit your thumb, only %[email protected]#! will do. I always find your speech descriptive Patty.



BrattyPatty said:


> Okay ladies, watch your language or thumper will report you as she has me. She is very upset that we will be visiting HER city. LOL! We won't be visiting the bad neighborhoods of Minneapolis, so no worries about running into thumper. Too bad really, I would love to see her dog act. Go and tell Admin that now like a good little tattletail, thumper.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> Patty, shall I tell everyone what I think about 'bad words?'
> 
> There is no such thing as a 'bad word.' There are words we don't use at church. If you reuse the same word too much your speech is boring. If your speech isn't descriptive enough, no one knows what you're talking about. But, when you hit your thumb, only %[email protected]#! will do. I always find your speech descriptive
> 
> Any word used in a hurtful way is a "bad" word.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I'm intrigued. Can't wait to see. I love needlepoint. Don't you just feel like a lady in a castle when you do it?


damemary
I have so many finished needlepoints which need stretching. If I had it done (a shop here does it) it would cost me a fortune. Yes, the Lady in the Castle and also when I do drawn work. Wonder if anyone here does it. I love white on white; do other colors but white is my favorite.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> damemary said:
> 
> 
> > Patty, shall I tell everyone what I think about 'bad words?'
> ...


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Bazinga!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There's something so classic about white or crème.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> I have so many finished needlepoints which need stretching. If I had it done (a shop here does it) it would cost me a fortune. Yes, the Lady in the Castle and also when I do drawn work. Wonder if anyone here does it. I love white on white; do other colors but white is my favorite.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm with you Al. Sock em in the jaw.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> I wish you would have told me this earlier, Andrea.  They are lucky that all I could do was post and not punch them in the nose or poke them in the eye. :hunf:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm with you Al. Sock em in the jaw.


Now, now, no violence!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> And don't you dare touch her highness! Let them sit on the floor. (Don't cats just own the house?)


Yes I love your Avatar!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

If I keep posting these long things, people are going to start calling me Momeee! I'm in love with Robert Reich, as you all know, and I really like what he says in this column. Always timely.



There's no 'I' in 'We the people"

July 14, 2013

The 19 firefighters who died battling a huge wildfire near Prescott, Ariz., presumably were motivated by something other than rational self-interest. Like the first responders to 9/11 and other emergencies, and members of the armed forces, those firefighters put themselves in harm's way (or chose a job that did so) because they wanted to serve.

Economics and much of public policy and political strategy assume that people are motivated by self-interest, that the definition of acting rationally is to maximize what you want for yourself and that other values - service, duty, allegiance to others, morality and shared ideals - are either irrelevant or negligible.


Ayn Rand, the philosophical guru of modern conservatism, popularized this view of human nature. In her world, selfishness is the only honest and justifiable motive. By looking out for No. 1, we accomplish everything that's necessary. Economist Milton Friedman extended the logic: The magic of the marketplace can be relied on to allocate resources to their highest and best uses. Anything "public" is suspect.

The titans of Wall Street and the CEOs of our major corporations have put this narrow principle into everyday practice. In their view, the aggregation of great wealth and maximization of profit is the only justifiable motive. Greed is good. Eight-figure compensation packages are their due. People are paid according to their economic worth.

This crimped perspective misses what's most important. Shared values are the essence of a society. They fuel not only acts of valor, such as those of these 19 young firefighters, but also motivate people to become teachers and social workers, police officers and soldiers, librarians and city council members.

And they generate social movements - abolition, women's suffrage, civil rights, environmental protection.

Shared values even determine how the economic game itself is played.

We decide through our elected representatives and the courts what can or cannot be owned (not the human genome or slaves, for example), what should or should not be bought and sold (not votes or heroin) and what should be freely accessible to everyone (schools, clean air).

Empirical evidence shows that most people sacrifice their own comfort or convenience for what they consider to be shared values. They're motivated by compassion, empathy, loyalty and duty. They offer their seat on a crowded bus to an elderly person or a pregnant woman. They volunteer their time and money to a charity. They help someone in distress. They take an active role in their community.

And contrary to much conventional political wisdom, most people don't vote according to their narrow self-interest. They vote according to their values - what they believe is good, right and fair. Wealthy urban voters are more likely to support strong safety nets, for example, than middle-class rural voters. Most Americans, of whatever class or political persuasion, believe that everyone should have a chance to make the most of themselves and that someone who works full time should be paid enough to lift herself and her children out of poverty.

What, after all, is patriotism other than a willingness to sacrifice for the common good? The first word in the Constitution of the United States isn't "I." It's "We." "We the People of the United States" join together.

When arguing against paying their fair share of taxes, some wealthy Americans claim "it's my money." They forget it's their nation, too. And unless they pay their fair share of taxes, America can't meet the basic needs of our people. True patriotism means paying for America.

Most human beings want to be part of something larger than themselves. They crave moral purpose and social solidarity.

If we overlook this, we fail to understand the means and meaning of social progress.

© 2013 Robert Reich Robert Reich, former U.S. secretary of labor, is professor of public policy at UC Berkeley and the author of "Beyond Outrage," now available in paperback. He blogs at www.robertreich.org. To comment, go to sfgate.com/submissions/#1.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> damemary said:
> 
> 
> > Patty, shall I tell everyone what I think about 'bad words?'
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That would be Bratty Patty's every word and post to those with whom she disagrees. Will she go to Hell for that Alcameron? You are her friend and are expected to tell her the truth if you care for her soul.


You are so FOSB. Go away serpent! You are just making a fool out of yourself. What's wrong? Nobody's talking to you in D&P? Wipe up your scales as you leave.
BTW I have no inclination to visit you at your home. 
I prefer the cooler air.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I sent Cheeky the itinerery for Minneapolis. Remember to pack some walking shoes, girls!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> If I keep posting these long things, people are going to start calling me Momeee! I'm in love with Robert Reich, as you all know, and I really like what he says in this column. Always timely.
> 
> There's no 'I' in 'We the people"
> 
> ...


alcameron
never miss his interviews. What a brain. Thank you for the post.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That would be Bratty Patty's every word and post to those with whom she disagrees. Will she go to Hell for that Alcameron? You are her friend and are expected to tell her the truth if you care for her soul.


KPG
have a surprise for you. We are all going to be in the same dirt provided for us by God. He would not want any of us to polute the Heavens. I know that is what scares you so much but that's were we all will be.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I sent Cheeky the itinerery for Minneapolis. Remember to pack some walking shoes, girls!


BrattyPatty
walking shoes I have, I need to find a substitute for flip flops. Never had any of those. That thingy between the Toes I hate.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I love him too. The GOP will fail as money is their god and it does dictate how they live and treat others. They can't take it with them so they had better enjoy it with them. Where they are going it would just be destroyed anyway. They have sold their souls to the devil and are nothing but zombies and boy do they stink. Rotting flesh is one of the worst smells there is. That and brimstone.
Thank God our trip is almost here. I am just going to relax and enjoy the good company.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I sent Cheeky the itinerery for Minneapolis. Remember to pack some walking shoes, girls!


Thanks Patty, I'll check my mail before I go to bed. Let me know if you can think of any last minute stuff or call and leave a message if it is quicker as I don't check my emails frequently.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Excellent point, Al.



alcameron said:


> damemary said:
> 
> 
> > Patty, shall I tell everyone what I think about 'bad words?'
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wonderful thoughts.



alcameron said:


> If I keep posting these long things, people are going to start calling me Momeee! I'm in love with Robert Reich, as you all know, and I really like what he says in this column. Always timely.
> 
> There's no 'I' in 'We the people"
> 
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> If Janeway insists on squatting in here, so be it. But I will not respond to her posts since her very racist name calling in S&O. *******. Nice, huh?
> Racists will not be tolerated, but instead shunned in this thread as far as I am concerned, and Janeway has just proved herself to be one.


Evidently you are unaware of the definition of ******* so I will give you the one listed in Webster' new world Dictionary!

Ne'*****' (-*****) adj. designating or of one of the major groups of human beings, including most of the peoples of Africa.

How do you call me a racist for using this word? I'm not a racist, but you are too quick to use the word as it is getting very old as you say racist no matter what anyone says.

I shall shun you too because you only know how to slam everyone. I hope all of you are offline for weeks with your pretend trip to Minneapolis.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> have a surprise for you. We are all going to be in the same dirt provided for us by God. He would not want any of us to polute the Heavens. I know that is what scares you so much but that's were we all will be.


Surprise! I'm not part of your "all." I know I'll go to where God has promised.

You're probably correct on the polluting part of your moronic rant about yourselves though. Hope dictionaries are a part of where you'll be too.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Surprise! I'm not part of your "all." I know I'll go to where God has promised.
> 
> You're probably correct on the polluting part of your moronic rant about yourselves though. Hope dictionaries are a part of where you'll be too.


knitpresentgifts
I know how much you hope for a journey on Angel wings to Heaven. Enjoy the dream while here since that is not in the itinerary. Nothing wrong with having pleasant dreams. Enjoy.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

I just read this from Change.org and I was stunned - how do you feel about it?

McDonald's: Stop paying employees with debit cards loaded with fees
By Natalie Gunshannon
Dallas, Pennsylvania

I was looking forward to my new job when I started working at a McDonalds location in Pennsylvania in April, but I was disappointed to find out that in order to be paid, I would have to activate a JP Morgan Chase debit card with heavy fees attached.

Im a young single mom. When I started my job at McDonalds, I knew that I would only be making slightly more than minimum wage. I didnt expect that the only way I would be paid would be on a debit card that would dock pay that I earned through lots of different fees. When I asked if McDonalds could pay me through direct deposit to my local credit union, which doesnt charge withdrawal fees, I was told that the debit card was the only option.

These cards come with a lot of fees: from fees for cash withdrawals to balance inquiries to lost or stolen cards to overdrafts and even inactivity fees. The federal government has helped reduce fees on credit and debit cards that most consumers use, but those protections dont apply to the kinds of cards companies like McDonald's are using to pay employees. In the end, I feared that once all of the fees from getting my own hard-earned wages through this card were taken out, my pay would go below minimum wage.

I decided to leave my job at McDonalds not because I didn't like the people, but because I think it's only fair that I get paid for all of my work there. Since I quit, Ive found out that paying employees through these cards with fees attached is a growing trend among dozens of major employers. The New York Times reported that last year roughly 4.6 million active payroll cards were issued by companies like McDonalds.

Like millions of other workers, I deserve to get fairly paid for my work. When I stood up and spoke out against the lack of choices for employees, the local franchise in Pennsylvania that I worked for announced that it would offer employees more options for payment. But Ive seen that employees at other McDonalds franchises as far away as Milwaukee are still dealing with the same problems and that's not fair. I think everyone should be given the choice of what they want to do with their hard-earned money.

I think McDonalds should be a leader nationwide in ensuring that employees get to keep their own wages in full and I'm concerned for other McDonald's employees who don't have that option. Will you join me in calling on McDonalds to ensure that all employees nationwide can keep their wages and chose to say no to fee-heavy cards?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

medusa said:


> I just read this from Change.org and I was stunned - how do you feel about it?
> 
> McDonald's: Stop paying employees with debit cards loaded with fees
> By Natalie Gunshannon
> ...


It looks as though they stopped paying this way when pressured with a lawsuit.

http://thetimes-tribune.com/news/business/mcdonald-s-franchisees-ditch-fee-laden-debit-cards-as-pay-1.1514163


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

That's great news! I am glad that the atty is still pursuing the suit, though! The action of one woman changed the lives of many - I'm inspired by that :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

medusa said:


> That's great news! I am glad that the atty is still pursuing the suit, though! The action of one woman changed the lives of many - I'm inspired by that :thumbup:


How do these corporations even come up with stuff like this? Anything to save a buck. The savings, of course, must come from the lowly-paid workers, not those at the top.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

medusa said:


> I just read this from Change.org and I was stunned - how do you feel about it?
> 
> McDonald's: Stop paying employees with debit cards loaded with fees
> By Natalie Gunshannon
> ...


medusa
Thank you for the post. I shall copy and enquire locally and take action if necessary. Exposing such practices always brings about changes.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> How do these corporations even come up with stuff like this? Anything to save a buck. The savings, of course, must come from the lowly-paid workers, not those at the top.


alcameron
often business owners are on the Board of Banks and want to help them get more income. They work hand in hand.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I feel this is wrong. Employees deserve to be paid for their services. I would not patronize such an establishment, and I intend to ask from now on.



medusa said:


> I just read this from Change.org and I was stunned - how do you feel about it?
> 
> McDonald's: Stop paying employees with debit cards loaded with fees
> By Natalie Gunshannon
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hurray for lawsuits.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky and Friends
My phone is on strike once again. They are changing the system and all is dead. The Cell is on to bring me up to date. Thank you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Would you like to make a side bet that the corporations get a kickback on a percentage of the fees from the bank? I'm sure they would consider it win/win.



alcameron said:


> How do these corporations even come up with stuff like this? Anything to save a buck. The savings, of course, must come from the lowly-paid workers, not those at the top.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Would you like to make a side bet that the corporations get a kickback on a percentage of the fees from the bank? I'm sure they would consider it win/win.


damemary
those folks don't do anything for nothing. Most likely the rewards are easier access to Loans and lower interest rates.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> I know how much you hope for a journey on Angel wings to Heaven. Enjoy the dream while here since that is not in the itinerary. Nothing wrong with having pleasant dreams. Enjoy.


You don't know anything or what I "hope" for, Crackpot.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> medusa
> Thank you for the post. I shall copy and enquire locally and take action if necessary. Exposing such practices always brings about changes.


Please describe exactly what actions you'd take if necessary.

On second thought don't. I've heard enough garbage from you already to last my lifetime.


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> never miss his interviews. What a brain. Thank you for the post.


I love Robert Reich too, but am willing to share with Alcameron and Huck. I wish more people felt that way.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Queenmum said:


> I love Robert Reich too, but am willing to share with Alcameron and Huck. I wish more people felt that way.


I think I live closest to him, so I get him first!


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

medusa said:


> I just read this from Change.org and I was stunned - how do you feel about it?
> 
> McDonald's: Stop paying employees with debit cards loaded with fees
> By Natalie Gunshannon
> ...


YES! I agree, this is despicable!

:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I think I live closest to him, so I get him first!


We ought to be able to work out equitable visitation. ;-)


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Evidently you are unaware of the definition of ******* so I will give you the one listed in Webster' new world Dictionary!
> 
> Ne'*****' (-*****) adj. designating or of one of the major groups of human beings, including most of the peoples of Africa.
> 
> ...


Obviously, you don't live in the current century. ******* is an adjective. The term you should use is ***** which is a noun. The term went out of use about 1965 so you must we stuck in a time warp. Trayvon Martin was not a ******* or a ***** he was an African American just as you are a Native American. You want people to respect your heritage Janie then you had better start showing a little respect for others especially people who are dead. And before you get nasty with me Janie I have three different races represented in my family tree one of which is Native American(Cherokee), Black and White. So quit flapping your gums. Please learn the current term it's African American or Black American. That old word is frowned upon and not used in polite company.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Can you believe Zimmerman's lawyer said if Zimmerman had been black, he wouldn't even have been arrested? What world is he living in? I know there was a lot of criticism of the prosecution during the trial, but now there have been so many facts brought out that I think the prosecution really did drop the ball and didn't put all their effort into it. The juror that has been talking was talking about "stand your ground", but that wasn't even suppose to be used. That woman has a lawyer for a husband. I imagine she took a lot of info into that jury room with her and now is going to write a book. I hope the DOJ brings charges, but only if they can win the case.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Please describe exactly what actions you'd take if necessary.
> 
> On second thought don't. I've heard enough garbage from you already to last my lifetime.


knitpresentgifts
do we have to tell you everything? Don't you know how to get anything done that benefits others? Why always so nasty? I guess you love the taste of nasty words in your mouth. Now and then you can really see me when in action. Yes, I get out there.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> Can you believe Zimmerman's lawyer said if Zimmerman had been black, he wouldn't even have been arrested? What world is he living in? I know there was a lot of criticism of the prosecution during the trial, but now there have been so many facts brought out that I think the prosecution really did drop the ball and didn't put all their effort into it. The juror that has been talking was talking about "stand your ground", but that wasn't even suppose to be used. That woman has a lawyer for a husband. I imagine she took a lot of info into that jury room with her and now is going to write a book. I hope the DOJ brings charges, but only if they can win the case.


NJG
Lawyers are always looking for the next case and to become well known, become outrageous. With the money the Defence got for the case they could focus on it just about exclusively whereas the Prosecution has many other cases pending and needs to prepare for those. That is an other inequity of our system.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> do we have to tell you everything? Don't you know how to get anything done that benefits others? Why always so nasty? I guess you love the taste of nasty words in your mouth. Now and then you can really see me when in action. Yes, I get out there.


Be certain to sleep with your eyes open when traveling with the slop bucket friend of yours.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nancy,
Check your email!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Be certain to sleep with your eyes open when traveling with the slop bucket friend of yours.


Oh my, someone has a bee up her bum tonight!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Please describe exactly what actions you'd take if necessary.
> 
> On second thought don't. I've heard enough garbage from you already to last my lifetime.


So you keep coming back . Why?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Be certain to sleep with your eyes open when traveling with the slop bucket friend of yours.


I think it's time to have the demon excorcised!! 
Where's a priest when you need one?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> So you keep coming back . Why?


To answer Huck who keeps addressing me. Does that irritate you dear?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> Can you believe Zimmerman's lawyer said if Zimmerman had been black, he wouldn't even have been arrested? What world is he living in? I know there was a lot of criticism of the prosecution during the trial, but now there have been so many facts brought out that I think the prosecution really did drop the ball and didn't put all their effort into it. The juror that has been talking was talking about "stand your ground", but that wasn't even suppose to be used. That woman has a lawyer for a husband. I imagine she took a lot of info into that jury room with her and now is going to write a book. I hope the DOJ brings charges, but only if they can win the case.


Very good points, Norma!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> To answer Huck. Does that irritate you dear?


I am not your dear and I don't care if you want to make a fool out of yourself. Eat all the garbage you want to.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I am not your dear and I don't care if you want to make a fool out of yourself. Eat all the garbage you want to.


Huck is not going to be happy you said she spews out garbage. She believes her posts are brilliant.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huck is not going to be happy you said she spews out garbage. She believes her posts are brilliant.


I didn't say that, serpent. Any one who can read will know. 
Now don't you have anything else to do like polish your horns or something? Clean your cloved hooves?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I didn't say that, serpent. Any one who can read will know.
> Now don't you have anything else to do like polish your horns or something? Clean your cloved hooves?


Patty she can't get enough of us. She thinks she has class too. What a joke. I bet she didn't even finish school. Look at the language and personal habits. She obviously hasn't bathed in ages. Maybe, one of those dirt baths like the birdies do. I hear they are popular in Virginia. I wonder if she even knows what year this is. Maybe, I should post my beautiful black self and then she can be really jealous. What do you think, Patty?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Patty she can't get enough of us. She thinks she has class too. What a joke. I bet she didn't even finish school. Look at the language and personal habits. She obviously hasn't bathed in ages. Maybe, one of those dirt baths like the birdies do. I hear their popular in Virginia. I wonder if she even knows what year this is. Maybe, I should post my beautiful black self and then she can be really jealous. What do you think, Patty?


I think she would be green with envy, Cheeky :mrgreen: They can have Virginia. Too many whacko's run that state.
We have it all right here in Minnesota, don't we? 
Have you ever been to International Falls? Such beautiful nature there. 
I was wondering, should I bring up my frozen concoction machine? We can make margaritas or "feaux" margaritas for those who can't or don't drink.
I think we all should bring some CD's. And I can bring up some movies in case of rain.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I think she would be green with envy, Cheeky :mrgreen:


Me too.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Me too.


Hello, Ladies
I'm ready to pack a few days early! This forum is getting wackier and weirder. Now Jane is commenting on somebody's "manhood." Good grief! I might have to take a vacation from here before our vacation.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Hello, Ladies
> I'm ready to pack a few days early! This forum is getting wackier and weirder. Now Jane is commenting on somebody's "manhood." Good grief! I might have to take a vacation from here before our vacation.


It doesn't surprise me, al!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey Travelers! It will be so nice to see you all. I don't think I'll bring laptop or tablet. I'll have my phone to call home & let them know I got there. KP and the news can wait. It feels liberating to decide that. Any tips or suggestions.....from those coming along?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm noticing something. Someone-who-must-not-be-named has nothing to say when not engaged. 

Ah, the sound of silence. I look forward to it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Hello, Ladies
> I'm ready to pack a few days early! This forum is getting wackier and weirder. Now Jane is commenting on somebody's "manhood." Good grief! I might have to take a vacation from here before our vacation.


What? Janeway? LOL too funny. What thread?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Hey Travelers! It will be so nice to see you all. I don't think I'll bring laptop or tablet. I'll have my phone to call home & let them know I got there. KP and the news can wait. It feels liberating to decide that. Any tips or suggestions.....from those coming along?


Yes. Bring a light jacket or hoodie for the evenings, It can get a little chilly by the water. We have a gas fireplace in the house in case we get some cooler weather. There is a washer/dryer combo in the house, so you won't have to overpack. I will bring up some fun board games and cards.
Pack lots of suncsreen, though you are probably very tan already.,


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Ladies, I am calling it a night. The Glade is in it's usual spot if you need it. The raid is right next to it. Have a great night and sweet dreams!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Be certain to sleep with your eyes open when traveling with the slop bucket friend of yours.


KPG
your jealousy is eating you alive. Calm down and find someone who is willing to spend some quality time with you. Brush up on conversation skills and manners first, you might have a chance of spending perhaps 2 hours with someone before left behind again.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> To answer Huck who keeps addressing me. Does that irritate you dear?


KPG
go zip it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I didn't say that, serpent. Any one who can read will know.
> Now don't you have anything else to do like polish your horns or something? Clean your cloved hooves?


BrattyPatty
You are tops.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Patty she can't get enough of us. She thinks she has class too. What a joke. I bet she didn't even finish school. Look at the language and personal habits. She obviously hasn't bathed in ages. Maybe, one of those dirt baths like the birdies do. I hear they are popular in Virginia. I wonder if she even knows what year this is. Maybe, I should post my beautiful black self and then she can be really jealous. What do you think, Patty?


Cheeky
I beg you do not give her any more thrills, she already is so addicted to us in some very weird fashion.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No tanning for me. I never forget sunscreen, but thanks for the reminder. Soon.



BrattyPatty said:


> Yes. Bring a light jacket or hoodie for the evenings, It can get a little chilly by the water. We have a gas fireplace in the house in case we get some cooler weather. There is a washer/dryer combo in the house, so you won't have to overpack. I will bring up some fun board games and cards.
> Pack lots of suncsreen, though you are probably very tan already.,


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Have a good reunion. Thinking of you.



BrattyPatty said:


> Is everyone having a nice weekend so far?
> Did some shopping today and of course had to hit the LYS/Quilt Shop.
> Tomorrow, I will be going up to Camp Ripley to lay some flowers on the graves of 2 very good friends who left this world 10 yrs ago. They were a married couple retired from the Navy. Toni had Lymphoma and her husband Dick died from a cancer similar to Leukemia. Toni was taken 2 years before Dick. They were great neighbors and my closest friends.
> Their daughters will be there,too,so it ill be a little reunion for us. Hope it doesn't rain.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Nothing new here sorry it took time to read these pages. Have better things to do. Still nutty on the left Raid and air fresher really now how low can a few old gals sink?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

KPG said: Be certain to sleep with your eyes open when traveling with the slop bucket friend of yours.

What an awful thing to say about people you don't even know.
This is exactly why I haven't been posting much lately. Too much garbage and nastiness. This gets old very quick.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Nothing new here sorry it took time to read these pages. Have better things to do. Still nutty on the left Raid and air fresher really now how low can a few old gals sink?


You are right, Meerkat, KPG and Janeway are as low as they come. MAybe you should hang out in D&P. They aren't given much attention over there.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> KPG said: Be certain to sleep with your eyes open when traveling with the slop bucket friend of yours.
> 
> What an awful thing to say about people you don't even know.
> This is exactly why I haven't been posting much lately. Too much garbage and nastiness. This gets old very quick.


Yes, Norma it does. 2 trolls just can't stay away.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Changed my avatar to the giant mosquito in preparation for our vacation.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

It is nicknamed the state bird!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Mine is a pelican in honor of the lake we'll be staying at.
I am praying for good weather. There is so much to do up in that area!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> No tanning for me. I never forget sunscreen, but thanks for the reminder. Soon.


damemary
I shall bring a large hat to shield my delicate face. Don't like my make-up messed up with ****.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

LOL Huck! I use a BB cream with spf 30. Works great!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Changed my avatar to the giant mosquito in preparation for our vacation.


Just read last night that Listerine works well as a mosquito repellent and is a lot safer to use. I might try it.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Do you ever see Meerkat and KPG at the same time? Seems that when one is posting you never see the other or do they sometimes travel together? Don't want to see either of them on LOLL. We are just so attractive to them they can't stay away. I do understand that but I sure could do very well without their rude behavior inserting themselves in places where they are not welcome. What well bred person does that? No social graces or just common decency at all.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Bazinga!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Just read last night that Listerine works well as a mosquito repellent and is a lot safer to use. I might try it.


Oregano oil.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Oregano oil.


peacegoddess
have to try that. Never heard that. I do put Dryer Sheets (softeners) in shoes, trousers and shirts to keep Mosquitoes away. Has worked for me.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> You are right, Meerkat, KPG and Janeway are as low as they come. MAybe you should hang out in D&P. They aren't given much attention over there.


I read all of these threads so am aware of the hate against KGP and Janeway but it comes from your side. Do any of you read anything you write? Really ladies air freshener and raid.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> I read all of these threads so am aware of the hate against KGP and Janeway but it comes from your side. Do any of you read anything you write? Really ladies air freshener and raid.


Have you read anything posted by them? It's awful!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> peacegoddess
> have to try that. Never heard that. I do put Dryer Sheets (softeners) in shoes, trousers and shirts to keep Mosquitoes away. Has worked for me.


i used it when I was in Yellowstone for three weeks. I have very yummy skin and it kept the skeeters away big time. Also more citrus in your diet helps.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Do you ever see Meerkat and KPG at the same time? Seems that when one is posting you never see the other or do they sometimes travel together? Don't want to see either of them on LOLL. We are just so attractive to them they can't stay away. I do understand that but I sure could do very well without their rude behavior inserting themselves in places where they are not welcome. What well bred person does that? No social graces or just common decency at all.


You cannot keep me away from any thread so do not attempt. KGP and I will have fun being on KP together. This is going to be fun. From what is written you were thrown off KP once changed your name and still are showing those same ugly traits. Are you showing a well bred attractive person with social graces or common decency with the things you write? I think not grow-up!

You hate Janeway because her ancestors were in America before any boats touched her land. She deserves respect none of you show any feelings for the Native American Indians. Africans had slaves when the boats first arrived in Africa when they were traded. Get your facts straight study history. Do you hate the African tribes who first took slaves? They started the slavery market.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> You cannot keep me away from any thread so do not attempt. KGP and I will have fun being on KP together. This is going to be fun. From what is written you were thrown off KP once changed your name and still are showing those same ugly traits. Are you showing a well bred attractive person with social graces or common decency with the things you write? I think not grow-up!
> 
> You hate Janeway because her ancestors were in America before any boats touched her land. She deserves respect none of you show any feelings for the Native American Indians. Africans had slaves when the boats first arrived in Africa when they were traded. Get your facts straight study history. Do you hate the African tribes who first took slaves? They started the slavery market.


My reactions to Janeway are based upon her comments, not her ancestry. I respect individuals based on their actions. I give respect to all people until they demonstrate by actions or words that they do not deserve my respect. Janeway's comments, particularly on the Trayvon Martin issue, do not generate my respect.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> i used it when I was in Yellowstone for three weeks. I have very yummy skin and it kept the skeeters away big time. Also more citrus in your diet helps.


peaceegoddess
thank you. Sure will try it.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Have you read anything posted by them? It's awful!


I read a lot of KP threads but most awful remarks comes from others on this thread. I am from the Midwest US so not in most of your areas except to work. The US is my working home. Surprise, surprise I will be in MN during your vacation time so do post the trip as the lies will be intriguing to read. Ha Ha. Raid cans or air freshener is not cool. Why do U allow this hatred to continue then U also go off the deep end with remarks. Such drama.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> I read a lot of KP threads but most awful remarks comes from others on this thread. I am from the Midwest US so not in most of your areas except to work. The US is my working home. Surprise, surprise I will be in MN during your vacation time so do post the trip as the lies will be intriguing to read. Ha Ha. Raid cans or air freshener is not cool. Why do U allow this hatred to continue then U also go off the deep end with remarks. Such drama.


Did you want to say something of substance while you're on this thread or do you want to insult people?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> I read a lot of KP threads but most awful remarks comes from others on this thread. I am from the Midwest US so not in most of your areas except to work. The US is my working home. Surprise, surprise I will be in MN during your vacation time so do post the trip as the lies will be intriguing to read. Ha Ha. Raid cans or air freshener is not cool. Why do U allow this hatred to continue then U also go off the deep end with remarks. Such drama.


Meerkat
first of all we take no orders and 2ndly we are not meeting to keep you entertained. My vote is for VERY few postings just to keep in touch with those who count. Obviously.....................


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

African American optimism. Equality sure is taking a long time to reach.

I, Too, Sing America

by Langston Hughes	
I, too, sing America.

I am the darker brother.
They send me to eat in the kitchen
When company comes,
But I laugh,
And eat well,
And grow strong.

Tomorrow,
I'll be at the table
When company comes.
Nobody'll dare
Say to me,
"Eat in the kitchen,"
Then.

Besides, 
They'll see how beautiful I am
And be ashamed

I, too, am America.
- See more at: http://www.poets.org/viewmedia.php/prmMID/15615#sthash.SFH7UJtm.dpuf


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky and friends.
My bottom is getting sore. Too hot to walk so I have been on the bike for 1 1/2 hrs. already. Got to prepare for lots of food normally not eaten. I am very sure that the Spa will see me early each day. Will enjoy the meals much more that way. I am getting good at cycling and typing. My Bike has a regular (like a chair) seat and I can put the computer on my lap. Might as well suffer in luxury.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> African American optimism. Equality sure is taking a long time to reach.
> 
> I, Too, Sing America
> 
> ...


alcameron
Thank you. Very moving.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Nothing wrong with people of color why are all of you obsessed with calling everyone a racist. I work elbow to elbow with some of the nicest blacks that do not talk the way you talk on this thread. My colleagues are highly educated, dress to the 9's, are very polite, helpful and soft spoken people who work together beautifully to make our company very respected through out the US. Where do you people who claim to be respectable Democrats become so vile?

My colleagues and I fly together on the very same plane, stay in the very same hotels and even enjoy meals together where we have lovely grown-up conversations. We even enjoy working together where our company excels because we are adults not a bunch of trash talking idiots.

I am very white and my colleagues are very mixed but we truly respect each other. Our company would not tolerate any disturbances among their workers. We are well paid and respect each other and most of all our company. 

You trash talkers of the left need to grow-up and smell the roses.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Nothing wrong with people of color why are all of you obsessed with calling everyone a racist. I work elbow to elbow with some of the nicest blacks that do not talk the way you talk on this thread. My colleagues are highly educated, dress to the 9's, are very polite, helpful and soft spoken people who work together beautifully to make our company very respected through out the US. Where do you people who claim to be respectable Democrats become so vile?
> 
> My colleagues and I fly together on the very same plane, stay in the very same hotels and even enjoy meals together where we have lovely grown-up conversations. We even enjoy working together where our company excels because we are adults not a bunch of trash talking idiots.
> 
> ...


Well, good for you.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Nothing wrong with people of color why are all of you obsessed with calling everyone a racist. I work elbow to elbow with some of the nicest blacks that do not talk the way you talk on this thread. My colleagues are highly educated, dress to the 9's, are very polite, helpful and soft spoken people who work together beautifully to make our company very respected through out the US. Where do you people who claim to be respectable Democrats become so vile?
> 
> My colleagues and I fly together on the very same plane, stay in the very same hotels and even enjoy meals together where we have lovely grown-up conversations. We even enjoy working together where our company excels because we are adults not a bunch of trash talking idiots.
> 
> ...


And because you work in an ethnically diverse place (which most people do) racism no longer exists in the U S?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Nothing wrong with people of color why are all of you obsessed with calling everyone a racist. I work elbow to elbow with some of the nicest blacks that do not talk the way you talk on this thread. My colleagues are highly educated, dress to the 9's, are very polite, helpful and soft spoken people who work together beautifully to make our company very respected through out the US. Where do you people who claim to be respectable Democrats become so vile?
> 
> My colleagues and I fly together on the very same plane, stay in the very same hotels and even enjoy meals together where we have lovely grown-up conversations. We even enjoy working together where our company excels because we are adults not a bunch of trash talking idiots.
> 
> ...


You said it best, twin! Enjoy your time in MN. Tread carefully and be aware of those around you at all times.  Catch you on your return.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Meerkat
> first of all we take no orders and 2ndly we are not meeting to keep you entertained. My vote is for VERY few postings just to keep in touch with those who count. Obviously.....................


You are my entertainment when I have time to read as I carry a mini Ipad with Internet everywhere I travel. You gave me an order to unwatch and be happy. Obviously I did not follow your orders. People who call themselves by their own names (username) have a serious problem.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You said it best, twin! Enjoy your time in MN. Tread carefully and be aware of those around you at all times.  Catch you on your return.


Will watch out for this bunch as they will be easily found from their trash talking that will be heard all over Minneapolis.

Hay, we are on KP at the same time how did we achieve this feat?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Very thoughtful answer. Actions not ancestry.



peacegoddess said:


> My reactions to Janeway are based upon her comments, not her ancestry. I respect individuals based on their actions. I give respect to all people until they demonstrate by actions or words that they do not deserve my respect. Janeway's comments, particularly on the Trayvon Martin issue, do not generate my respect.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It doesn't take a high IQ to answer that one. Just insulting people and trying to look important.

I am not engaging these idiots directly at all anymore.



alcameron said:


> Did you want to say something of substance while you're on this thread or do you want to insult people?


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> And because you work in an ethnically diverse place (which most people do) racism no longer exists in the U S?


No racism in my life. . . Obviously you could not understand how educated people react to each other in a REAL world.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Will watch out for this bunch as they will be easily found from their trash talking that will be heard all over Minneapolis.
> 
> Hay, we are on KP at the same time how did we achieve this feat?


Silly, girl, twins can finish each others sentences!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> to Huckleberry: You are my entertainment when I have time to read as I carry a mini Ipad with Internet everywhere I travel. You gave me an order to unwatch and be happy. Obviously I did not follow your orders. People who call themselves by their own names (username) have a serious problem.


....people who call themselves .... is her problem with herself? :shock:


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

damemary said:


> It doesn't take a high IQ to answer that one. Just insulting people and trying to look important.
> 
> I am not engaging these idiots directly at all anymore.


That's all folks! Whatever suits you just tickles me plum to death. Put into a saying you could understand. You are still calling me names. . . .well dearie. . . :roll: :thumbup: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ....people who call themselves .... is her problem with herself? :shock:


We are twins as we think the same.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Silly, girl, twins can finish each others sentences!


True as I've had too much fun tonight so will go to bed as. . Early to bed early to rise makes me. . .healthy, wealthy and so ever wise. Later twin.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> No racism in my life. . . Obviously you could not understand how educated people react to each other in a REAL world.


Then you live in a bubble, because racism exists in the U S.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> I read all of these threads so am aware of the hate against KGP and Janeway but it comes from your side. Do any of you read anything you write? Really ladies air freshener and raid.


What sick pleasure do you get bringing your ratty looking little self over on this thread where nobody wants your company? You must me KPG's ugly little relative and you have that nasty Meerkat odor too. You are the rude one not us. Go back to D&P with the rest of your buddies where they are used to rats and meerkats running around. I think we should call the Orkin man and have him come out and set some traps before you start having offspring.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> I read all of these threads so am aware of the hate against KGP and Janeway but it comes from your side. Do any of you read anything you write? Really ladies air freshener and raid.


This is the ugliest avatar I have seen anywhere. Why on earth would anyone pick such an ugly creature or is that really how you look? In that case I guess you are stuck with it. It does suit your personality perfectly. Now slink away and don't come back or I will give you a shot of Raid.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

KPG does nothing but complain about the 'lefties" but here she is again. She can't stay away. I pity the serpent.
She doesn't get much attention over in D&P.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> I read all of these threads so am aware of the hate against KGP and Janeway but it comes from your side. Do any of you read anything you write? Really ladies air freshener and raid.


If you don't like we say, nobody is twisting your arm to stay here.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> I read all of these threads so am aware of the hate against KGP and Janeway but it comes from your side. Do any of you read anything you write? Really ladies air freshener and raid.


What about all the hate these women showed me the last couple of days? That's OK with you so you must be a racist too. You make me laugh when you pretend to be insulted by pretend air freshener and raid but your friends show real hatred towards me and my family because of our race. You know right where you can go and take your friends with you and God have mercy on your evil souls if you even have one.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Nothing wrong with people of color why are all of you obsessed with calling everyone a racist. I work elbow to elbow with some of the nicest blacks that do not talk the way you talk on this thread. My colleagues are highly educated, dress to the 9's, are very polite, helpful and soft spoken people who work together beautifully to make our company very respected through out the US. Where do you people who claim to be respectable Democrats become so vile?
> 
> My colleagues and I fly together on the very same plane, stay in the very same hotels and even enjoy meals together where we have lovely grown-up conversations. We even enjoy working together where our company excels because we are adults not a bunch of trash talking idiots.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately all we can smell is the stench of meerkat and KPG.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> What about all the hate these women showed me the last couple of days? That's OK with you so you must be a racist too. You make me laugh when you pretend to be insulted by pretend air freshener and raid but your friends show real hatred towards me and my family because of our race. You know right where you can go and take your friends with you and God have mercy on your evil souls if you even have one.


KPG is after all souls, Cheeky. You have a wonderful family and they can't take that away from you.
Did you ever notice that when Janeway disappears, meerkat shows up?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> You cannot keep me away from any thread so do not attempt. KGP and I will have fun being on KP together. This is going to be fun. From what is written you were thrown off KP once changed your name and still are showing those same ugly traits. Are you showing a well bred attractive person with social graces or common decency with the things you write? I think not grow-up!
> 
> You hate Janeway because her ancestors were in America before any boats touched her land. She deserves respect none of you show any feelings for the Native American Indians. Africans had slaves when the boats first arrived in Africa when they were traded. Get your facts straight study history. Do you hate the African tribes who first took slaves? They started the slavery market.


So is this how you justify slavery, fool? Not all Africans are good and nobody ever said they were. So in your underdeveloped brain it was OK that because some slaves were sent here by other Africans it made it OK for whites and Native Americans to buy them when they arrived. And yes, before you pretend to know history, Native Americans also bought other human beings. That's OK in your book isn't it? Also, not all slaves were brought here. Many were brought to other places as well. Why don't you show us how smart you are and educate us.
I can run circles around you all day when it comes to being decent and in every other way. You are just dirt and nothing more. I won't waste my precious time on you anymore. Do you or your friends want to say you are sorry to me for all the pain you have caused me? Do you have enough decency to do that? You make me vomit, literally. I hope you are really proud of yourself.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> KPG is after all souls, Cheeky. You have a wonderful family and they can't take that away from you.
> Did ypouever notice that when Janeway disapperas, meerkat shows up?


I've decided I don't care about the whole lot of them. I don't care if KPG=meerkat=Jane. If they continue to visit us just to stink up the place, that's their problem. If they ever want to be human and actually say something without being bigoted, dirty, or insulting, I'll respond. Otherwise, they're roadkill to me. I'm just so tired of all their c--p!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> I read a lot of KP threads but most awful remarks comes from others on this thread. I am from the Midwest US so not in most of your areas except to work. The US is my working home. Surprise, surprise I will be in MN during your vacation time so do post the trip as the lies will be intriguing to read. Ha Ha. Raid cans or air freshener is not cool. Why do U allow this hatred to continue then U also go off the deep end with remarks. Such drama.


Yeah right, another one who has a problem with our trip. What a joke! Lots of nosy people here on KP and the jealousy is ridiculous :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I've decided I don't care about the whole lot of them. I don't care if KPG=meerkat=Jane. If they continue to visit us just to stink up the place, that's their problem. If they ever want to be human and actually say something without being bigoted, dirty, or insulting, I'll respond. Otherwise, they're roadkill to me. I'm just so tired of all their c--p!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> My reactions to Janeway are based upon her comments, not her ancestry. I respect individuals based on their actions. I give respect to all people until they demonstrate by actions or words that they do not deserve my respect. Janeway's comments, particularly on the Trayvon Martin issue, do not generate my respect.


Peace, I know who Meerkat is. I just found out. That explains what I had thought all along. I'll PM you and if any of you other Ladies would like to know I will PM you as well.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Ladies
we have known for some time how ugly knitpresengifts is but this one tops everything.
On Denim & Pearls page 70 KPG posted an other lie re. Ingried and Huck. You may want to read.
I must announce that sadly Ingried went to Europe to bury her husband. He had been ill for a number of years and his death was not totally unexpected but she is grieving terribly. 

The stories are getting even more alarming. See what Meerkat and bonbf3 posted. It is absolutely disgusting = Ingried, Huck, married, honeymoon. Are these folks in an Institution?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Peace, I know who Meerkat is. I just found out. That explains what I had thought all along. I'll PM you and if any of you other Ladies would like to know I will PM you as well.


Sure! I already have my guess, but entertain me anyway :-D


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Ladies
> we have known for some time how ugly knitpresengifts is but this one tops everything.
> On Denim & Pearls page 70 KPG posted an other lie re. Ingried and Huck. You may want to read.
> I must announce that sadly Ingried went to Europe to bury her husband. He had been ill for a number of years and his death was not totally unexpected but she is grieving terribly.
> ...


It just goes to show you how mean and spiteful the serpent can be. It's obvious why she rejoined KP under another name.
She was disgusting as Cherf and is just as disgusting now as KPG. 
I am tired of defending our get together. If the idiots think we are lying, though I don't know why we would about this, then let them think that. They come across as jealous little toddlers.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> What sick pleasure do you get bringing your ratty looking little self over on this thread where nobody wants your company? You must me KPG's ugly little relative and you have that nasty Meerkat odor too. You are the rude one not us. Go back to D&P with the rest of your buddies where they are used to rats and meerkats running around. I think we should call the Orkin man and have him come out and set some traps before you start having offspring.


KGP and I are twins you are too late I'm pregnant with a litter of Meerkats. Sorry that is the only Meerkat I own as you cannot buy a real one. I will record the births as the world is waiting for the future king or queen.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-185939-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

